# Mephedrone Addiction



## felix

right folks. 

i have permission from angelsmoke and mugabe to create a new thread about this. as far as i'm aware, they're the first two people on BL to admit to having an addiction problem with meph, and i mean something a bit stronger than fiending for a night or two. 

this thread is for the discussion of ADDICTION to mephedrone.

there are varying opinions regarding 'psychological addiction', and whether it really exists or not. some of you will maybe feel the need to point out how stupid it is to binge on a research chemical. this thread is not about either of those things. so let's keep it constructive, informative, and supportive, and pool our knowledge on the effects of overconsumption and how to combat it. 



			
				mugabe said:
			
		

> its wednesday today, i somehow managed to sleep through all of yesterday after being fucked on monday and sunday and saturday too.
> Got a lot of stuff sorted out today though and have treated myself to a nice line of the bad stuff that I seem to be getting addicted to


----------



## captain codshit

Yeah would have to say theres quite a few people on here who seem to be unable to stop the meph even though they constantly talk about the bad effects its had/having on them. I would definately say i was becoming addicted to it before i stopped 2months back. Its just not the sort of thing thats wise to have more than a couple of g's laying around


----------



## angelsmoke

Prediction of our meph addiction from *June*

Having a very normal evening tonight. Browsing here, chatting on MSN.... mugabe is playing PES, and yes, we're both on meph. 

*I'm an addict*

I just have no idea what to do about it.


----------



## captain codshit

Fair play to you's to be honest. I know several people who are addicted to meph, as in they do it daily in some cases, others almost daily. None of them will admitt they have a problem, they even get angry when people mention it to them. And are very dishonest about how much they actually use!

You and mugabe are the first I've heard actually admitt it. How did you get into using meph? Did you see it as an MDMA replacement? I definately did, I stopped using it after a horrible binge then after a few weeks of giving up meph, my beloved MDMA became available to me again. Goodbye meph..  I really would love to know how many people saw meph as an MDMA substitute when they started doing it?

Thing is it is a good buzz you get, I love the rush, the empathy, appreciation for music, the fact that redosing works and the minimal comedown. It's all the horrible side effects that put me off, mainly the *fiending* for me it was worse than coke. The amounts you could get through are scary if you don't stop.. 2days later and the bag is done. The buzz off it only really lasts an hour - 90mins, if you make a weekend of it it becomes easy to get through mountains of the stuff!

It sounds very stupid but if you think your use has become a problem its usually easy (for me at least) to give something up, if I have another drug to take when I would be in the situations at weekends and such where I would be on meph or whatever I was taking. I'd say stop odering it would be wise. Or only order enough so you have 500mg - 1g each time for each of you. Good luck


----------



## Riklet

I don't think much can be done until you (both) make decisions in regards to your use of meph, and work out where to go from there.  Obviously, there is almost no one who is an expert on mephedrone addiction or anything, but yeah, there's still a ton of options and people who are interested and will try and help (on BL and elsewhere) 

Recognising when you have a problem, and then taking steps from there is probably one of the most important things though, and you both pretty aware when things are going to excess.  It's kinda up to youse whether anything should be "done" about that though, quite aside from the legal stuff, it's not like anyone can tell you the right way in regards to mcat.  Personally, I think you could both challenge yourself a bit more in the day to day; I know when i binge on things it's generally compensating for other things, and filling gaps.  Mm maybe that makes me sound a bit judgemental, sorry if so. Best of luck 

Bit stoned from hash and jwh-018 i smoked a bit of earlier, first time trying it.  Not found it racy or anything, has left me pretty chilled.  Nice high, although I can't have smoked much.


----------



## Mugz

captain codshit said:
			
		

> You and mugabe are the first I've heard actually admitt it. How did you get into using meph? Did you see it as an MDMA replacement? I definately did, I stopped using it after a horrible binge then after a few weeks of giving up meph, my beloved MDMA became available to me again. Goodbye meph..  I really would love to know how many people saw meph as an MDMA substitute when they started doing it?



It sort of crept up on me, started of doing it at the weekends, ended up doing a few too many sessions that would just sneak into the next day without me realising and then it would be the classic "its too late to go to sleep now, no point in 3 hours sleep, so why not stay up and do another line" This resulted in a few 80 hour binges. 
I had seen and read about people being addicted before and never believed it could be possible to get addicted to meph. But it happened to me, a bomb here, a line there and I find myself doing about 2g a day  Quite worrying how it has happened. 
There was a 125 hour session without sleep last week too, which was followed by a 36 hour sleep and then a 70 hour session and then a 20 hour sleep. Its not healthy and not something I am proud of, but its just so so tempting to take more and more when its around and I find it very hard to stop myself once started. Meph is like pringles, once I pop I just can't stop. 
The best and worst thing about meph is its ability to still give decent effects and a nice high after days of abuse.


----------



## The Kid

2g a day? Isn't it about time you pressed the stop button?


----------



## Inso

Don't order any more meph mugabe, that's seriously dangerous usage there. You should both quit together and make a pact not to order any ever again. Get some different drugs if you have to, its only going to end badly if you carry on like this


----------



## felix

fucking hell you two. 

what happens when you stop taking it? are there any other symptoms beyond what you'd expect from a speed comedown?

you need to get some benzos ASAP and knock that right on the fucking head.


----------



## wibble

Well at least you have admitted you have a problem /cliché.
Have you guys run out? If not throw it away and stop ordering more. I don't suppose it will be easy to stop such heavy usage but the only other option is self destruction.


----------



## phillop

wibble said:


> If not throw it away and stop ordering more.




Its very easy to say this, but when you have at your disposal grams of a potent stimulant and empathogen at the same price as one beer would cost, its extremely easy to see how one falls into the trap. One gram can be as little as a pound if brought in bulk.

There is not a single drug on the market that I know thats cheaper (except maybe coffee)


----------



## angelsmoke

Thanks for the replies guys, and sorry for hijacking the fucked thread. It's hardly a happy topic!

We did indeed buy in bulk, that's how we're managing to get through so damn much, cos it's always there, in large amounts. And god knows we're completely fucking useless at keep each other off it. When one of us is fiending and looking for some kinda support, the other isn't in the right frame of mind to say anything other than "fuck it, let's do it".

So yeah, we need to get rid of it. We've made some pretty valiant efforts to control our use, and it's just gotten more and more out of control.



			
				felix said:
			
		

> what happens when you stop taking it? are there any other symptoms beyond what you'd expect from a speed comedown?



Speed comedowns are worse in some ways.
The thing about meph crashes is that they last *SO LONG*. The last one I saw all the way through and out the other side was 11 days. 
The usual irritability, anxiety, misery, brain zaps, vomitting that you might expect from a comedown... plus your body complaining bitterly about not having been fed/rested and generally treated like shit. 

What kills me though is the way my brain just _stops working_. I can't concentrate on anything... I can't understand anything. Believe it or not I'm still holding down a job through this - basically, grasping abstract concepts is impossible, and unfortunately my job involves a few few of them. I'm completely and utterly useless. I stare at the screen trying to make some sense of the nonsense in front of my. I end up sobbing in the toilets in sheer frustration at the fact that I no longer understand my job. 

So I'll be taking some time when we stop. Which isn't much better, since my brain just goes "mephmephmeph" and I'm incapable of thinking through the consequences and all the reasons not to do it. So if it's there it's nommed.  Yes, we're getting rid.

I guess the problem before has been that we've always clung to the idea of "we can just do it at the weekends". Think I have to get to the point of "I honestly don't care if I never see meph again". 
Getting there. I can barely see anymore ffs (combo of tunnel vision and visual snow). What am I doing? I honestly disgust myself...


----------



## felix

some posts moved from the 'fucked' thread, because this is important. 

please keep your condemnation to yourselves. let's keep the discussion to the effects of overindulgence and what to do about it. thanks.


----------



## Wahslab

A good thread and needed I think.

First of all let me say to Mugabe and Angelsmoke, fair play to the both of you for admiting this. As corney as this might sound it is the first step to getting over it. That is not meant to be patronising either.

I had a coke problem once and got over it by literally just stopping it and putting up with the fiending and WD's

I understand that this is hard as it was for me.

Is your addiction physical or mental? What I mean is, if you don't take some do you physically need it to feel 'human' or can you just not stop thinking about it?


----------



## phillop

I recieved physical withdrawal symptoms in that I would get "electric zaps" up my muscles, behind my eyes, headaches, for 1-3 days when having not used mephedrone. I think that combining coming off an SSRI (which can produce brain zaps in itself if stopped cold turkey) while using mephedrone (also can cause zaps if abused) is not the best of ideas. They are truly horrible, and often happen just as you are literally about to loose consciousness and fall asleep in the hypnagogic stage. This implies that they are due to some alteration in serotonin receptors of some kind, which are thought to regulate sleep patterns.

Swim got the Zaps really badly after abusing MDMA too. Other than this the side effects remained laregly psychological and had all the markings as a psychological addiction.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Kara I think that's a fooking good post man. 
About to speak to a councilor about my drug use at the moment, going to see how it goes.


----------



## 7zark7

My condensed opinion is that if there is any addiction potential then it is all in your mind.

I, and the people I know that take meph, do not have any physical WD or cravings when off the drug. I will admit that the desire to re-dose is extremely strong after a few lines, but when sober, I do not think about or want it.

Also, if I have things that need to be done (housework, job, shopping, etc.) then it doesn't stop me doing any of those things. The only thing it has stopped me doing that I should have done is getting some sleep!


----------



## The Kid

Karaboudjan said:


> Firstly, throw it all away. Who cares how much it cost you, it's damaging your bodies and that'll cost you 150x as much in the long run. Staying up for 125 hours in a row is seriously fucking unhealthy, it's not even a nice stimulant to do it on.
> 
> I've gone through periods of taking too much speed and taking too much ketamine and it's because I was a fuck-up in the first place. I was depressed and unhappy, I didn't have enough stimulation in my life to do something worthwhile so I just retreated into drugs.
> 
> mugabe, you have to go back to therapy. I know you hate therapy because they dicked you over one time but you've got to else you'll be like this forever/until you die/kill yourself.
> 
> Do something to get out of the rut you two are stuck in. Before I went travelling I was a K head, I had to get away from the cycle of just going to work, coming home and doing drugs. I'm not suggesting run away to Hawaii again or ressurecting your Christopher McCandless _Into The Wild_ shit again, but do something to break the cycle.
> 
> This shit applies to other people too
> 
> /covers self so it's not just a mugabe and angelsmoke support thread




Good post Kara. We all know you're not 100% cunt. 

Angel/Mugabe:- Have you binned the powder yet?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

7zark7 said:


> My condensed opinion is that if there is any addiction potential then it is all in your mind.



Far too flippant. 'All in your mind'? Well, duh, *psychological* addiction, by definition, usually is. It's also far far harder to tackle than routine physical addiction.

Mugabe and Angel....you need a different 'model' for your lives, a new perspective on how you see things. It's no good blaming 'da mephedrone' or 'my addictive personality'. Both of these approaches pass the buck away from personal responsibility. Start taking control of your own actions and see where that leads.

Suffering and enjoyment are two sides of the same coin. You 'take' suffering from pain, you 'take' enjoyment from pleasure. Maximizing either one merely opens the door for the other one. What you need to aim for instead is the middle ground. That's called contentment.

Not easy of course. It requires giving up the notion that the world was created for your benefit, that all importance centres around you and your perceived happiness. It means giving up on the incredible highs that help maintain that tempting but misguided notion that your happiness is the centre of the world. It means giving up a bit of the old ego.

It means practicing non-attachment. Recognizing pleasure and pain for what they are and becoming aware that you have a choice in how you deal with them.

It means moderation. Not just in drugs. In your whole view to life. It's not easy. But contentment is your goal.

And you aren't content now. 

Good luck. You'll get there.


----------



## Mugz

The Kid said:


> Good post Kara. We all know you're not 100% cunt.
> 
> Angel/Mugabe:- Have you binned the powder yet?



Currently arranging for its safe disposal


----------



## The Kid

mugabe said:


> Currently arranging for its safe disposal



Good lad. You still got my address?


----------



## ColtDan

i guess ive been quite head strong when using this stuff, i avoid doing more than 500mg in a night, i spread that amount over aprox 8 hours. this is when drunk as well, which takes abit of self control as i usually dont give a shit when im drunk. ive stupidly done it 2 nights in a row before, bad idea. i had a come down which lasted for fucking days. i wont re-dose after 1am due to the fact i know i wont be able to sleep if i do


----------



## Bearlove

I wish you both the best of luck with this - addiction to anything is a scary thing to manage and is going to take the pair of you break the cycle.  

Flushing it all at once can seem too daunting and the risks of you filling the gap it leaves with something else is a real danger.  The craving it can cause can simply be too much ending up with restocking and feeling even worse about it.

Weening yourselves slowly is sometimes easier as you still feel in control of the situation and theres not the immediate shock/fear of having none if you "need" it.    How much have you got left?  Can you not say that amount has got to last you x amount of weeks / months (and then add a few weeks/month to what you say) and when its gone its gone - (set yourself a goal that if you can stay off it for a month after its ran out you can buy more, my reasoning behind this is after a few weeks the craving may have vanished and the "need" to restock has gone)?   

If your using daily - do you just bump as you go or are you using it as a replacement for say early morning coffee, lunch, dinner,  if your using it as a replacement (timed doses) then change the times buy an hour or so (so you break the habitual use - its 10'o clock I need a dose etc). If your using at work start taking half the amount out of the house with you – weekends try to only have what you would normally use lying around (put the rest where you cant get to it).    Don’t forget if your skipping food for it then get some meal replacement drinks and up the vitamin intake to keep your body!     

I don’t know if any of that makes sense to you or any of it will work in your situation, these are the kind of things that I started doing when I realised that I was abusing base.


----------



## 7zark7

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Far too flippant. 'All in your mind'? Well, duh, *psychological* addiction, by definition, usually is. It's also far far harder to tackle than routine physical addiction.



Well, yes, that's what I meant! ie: It is not a psychical addiction as there are no obvious physical WD symptoms. And I wasn't being flippant - I said my reply was condensed. ie: Brief and to the point.

*sigh* Do I have to explain everything!? 

Anyway, I was picking up on the OP's point about whether psychological addition exists or not. So if this addiction is all in your mind, then some people would argue that you can control your mind so that the addiction isn't there. I would be being flippant if I were to say that you just have to be strong minded, because I know it's not as easy as that. As you say though - you have to take personal responsibility. This is akin to being strong-willed and listening to the voice in your head that you know is right...


----------



## Ghostface

You guys have to set small goals by gradually trying to reduce the amounts you are taking. Meph will sooner or later probably become illegal. Quite will you are at least ahead in that aspect becuase when it becomes illegal, and much harder to obtain, what are you guys going to do then? Supplement with something else? 

As harsh as this might sound, you have to accept the fact, that this WILL NOT END WELL. It sadly is that simple. Sooner or later we are going to figure out what the threshold tolerance is on meph. It would be a shame if a bler where to be that person.


----------



## The Kid

Sorry folks, but I don't follow the gradual withdrawal approach. Just knock it on the head, deal with the shite for a few weeks and come out the other side. 

Plus, gradual withdrawal still means endangering your health. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mugz

When it stops it will be an alll or nothing ending. Between now and when the rest is disposed of next week there will be a concious effort to not binge. But the whole idea of tapering off gently seems stupid because its when we have taken a dose or two that it becomes much much much harder to convince ourselves it is time to stop and much much much easier to rationalise some reason for continuing throughout the night, leading to multiple day binges

I agree that the abuse has to end because I am neglecting other areas of my life. Havn't had a shave in about 2 weeks  and I have not been eating properly, losing weight I cant afford to lose.


----------



## Evad

Gradual reduction is only necessary/wise with drugs that have serious physical withdrawal effects, with stims I agree with The Kid it's all or nothing.


----------



## Link_S

I stopped the meph a few weeks ago after one binge too many. Still craving it like food though esp when they sell it at a headshop not far from here


----------



## Bearlove

I dont know how fiendish meph is as Ive stayed away from the stuff, my previous post was just based on my experience and what worked for me to help with my problems with speed.   (Breaking the pattern of use etc)  To me flushing all I had would have been pointless as I had several sources within walking distance so if I wanted it there was plenty around (at any time of the day or night) - for me it was gaining control over the drug. Being able to keep the stuff in the house and not "want" to take it instead of just not having it was a far better solution. 

Im not saying this will work or is the best option for anyone on any substance just sharing my experiences  -good luck


----------



## Cornishman

In the interests of harm reduction - would it not be safer/more effective to use a sublingual ROA instead of intranasally?


----------



## Mugz

Cornishman said:


> In the interests of harm reduction - would it not be safer/more effective to use a sublingual ROA instead of intranasally?



It may well be but part of the addiction is the preparation of lines, and the act of snorting them and the pain that follows which is associated with knowing the high will soon follow.


----------



## Bella Figura

Yep there's no point in tapering with a short acting substance like meph that doesn't produce physical withdrawals, its best to just cut it out altogether.

Deal with the symptoms for as long as they last, after that I'd advise getting therapy as I really think both of you are going to find yourselves addicted to practically any drug you take unless you change your lifestyle/attitude.

I can't see Mephedrone addiction as being different to any other stimulant addiction (besides its legality/availability), well done on finally seeing how out of hand its gotten and admitting you have problems. You've paved the way for others seeking help now, anyone else who has a problem and reads this won't feel embarassed about talking about it and getting help.

Good luck to you both 

ps: to summarise as I'm still half asleep and might've rambled:
1 - Cut it out of your lives completly
2 - Get therapy so you don't fall back into old patterns


----------



## Wahslab

I agree with Kid, Evad and WM, tapering isn't the best option here, just knocking it on the head is. It will be hard and you will feel like shit but you will feel better faster.

Use benzos if you need to, G if that helps and just cut out the meph completly.


----------



## The Kid

mugabe said:


> Between now and when the rest is disposed of next week there will be a concious effort to not binge.



Just tip the lot down the bog. NOW!!!  Next week will become the week after, will become December..before you know it you'll be giving up as a New Years Resolution. And you're heart will be more fucked than Nick Griffin at a Snoop Dogg concert.


----------



## Mugz

The Kid said:


> Just tip the lot down the bog. NOW!!!  Next week will become the week after, will become December..before you know it you'll be giving up as a New Years Resolution. And you're heart will be more fucked than Nick Griffin at a Snoop Dogg concert.



Its been promised to someone else, so cant go flushing it.


----------



## Inso

Good luck conquering this mugabe and angelsmoke, it will be hard but well worth it once its all over. Have to look at the reasons for your compulsive drug use, try and get as much help and support as possible, will get there in the end!


----------



## chrisdahl

The Kid said:


> Just knock it on the head,



I bet they never thought of that!


----------



## Wahslab

7zark7 said:


> Well, yes, that's what I meant! ie: It is not a psychical addiction as there are no obvious physical WD symptoms. And I wasn't being flippant - I said my reply was condensed. ie: Brief and to the point.
> 
> *sigh* Do I have to explain everything!?
> 
> Anyway, I was picking up on the OP's point about whether psychological addition exists or not. So if this addiction is all in your mind, then some people would argue that you can control your mind so that the addiction isn't there. I would be being flippant if I were to say that you just have to be strong minded, because I know it's not as easy as that. As you say though - you have to take personal responsibility. This is akin to being strong-willed and listening to the voice in your head that you know is right...



I totally believe in psychological addiction and sometimes you can't just over power it, like you said. OCD is in your head, paranoia is in your head, why do people argue that adiction can be too?

By the way that is not me arguing with your post mate, rather the people who argue against psychological adiction.


----------



## adam562

Good luck Angelsmoke and Mugabe. Sounds like a terrible situation you guys are in


----------



## The Kid

mugabe said:


> Its been promised to someone else, so cant go flushing it.



Deliver it ASAP! 



chrisdahl said:


> I bet they never thought of that!



They probably didn't....


----------



## Mugz

The Kid said:


> Deliver it ASAP!



That is the plan mister.





The Kid said:


> They probably didn't....



Of course we bloody hell did, but its not as easy as stopping going for a jog or watching tv.


----------



## B9

I reckon you should do what you want mugabe. 

Eventually you'll hit the wall anyway; these folks just want you to avoid all the unpleasantness & fallout of a high speed impact


----------



## The Kid

mugabe said:


> That is the plan mister.



I'm waiting by the door. 



mugabe said:


> Of course we bloody hell did, but its not as easy as stopping going for a jog or watching tv.



Jogging????? Evil!


----------



## Wahslab

I've never tried jogging, I will leave it to the imagination


----------



## Mugz

the little kid said:
			
		

> mugabe   said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we bloody hell did, but its not as easy as stopping going for a jog or watching tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Jogging????? Evil!
Click to expand...


What I meant is that its not exactly easy as pie to just say you will stop then magically stop straight away.


----------



## wibble

phillop said:


> Its very easy to say this, but when you have at your disposal grams of a potent stimulant and empathogen at the same price as one beer would cost, its extremely easy to see how one falls into the trap. One gram can be as little as a pound if brought in bulk.
> 
> There is not a single drug on the market that I know thats cheaper (except maybe coffee)



I'm not judging, and I'm not saying it'll be easy but if they are serious about this these are the first steps they will have to make to end the cycle.

Again, good luck guys.


----------



## sundayraver

I know 3 people who I consider meph addicts, fortunatly they all strugglre for money so can only do a few grams a week and not unlimited.   For me I have no desire to take meph, but after just 1 line I'll binge on it all night.  For some reason meph seems to take over your brain after consuming.


----------



## The Kid

Wahslab said:


> I've never tried jogging, I will leave it to the imagination



It's fucking evil stuff. The high just aint worth the pain. 



mugabe said:


> What I meant is that its not exactly easy as pie to just say you will stop then magically stop straight away.



Indeed...good thing is you and your missus have realised it's time to give it the old elbow.


----------



## Bella Figura

Enough with the jogging, please keep this thread on topic! Its a serious one.


----------



## The Kid

whoremoaning said:


> Enough with the jogging, please keep this thread on topic! Its a serious one.



Fair enough, although sometimes it's a good idea to inject a bit of humour into these situations.


----------



## SpellmanT7

Having never tried meph and always planning to, I can say with 99.9% certainty I will not be touching the stuff.

I knew there were negatives to it but this thread makes me think snorting lines of unbonded asbestos sounds preferable. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## brokenbrain

Well to be honest not getting any will soon be a reality unless you want to buy in 10KG of the stuff....although that sounds about a standard weight for the household in question.
Its just not going to be worth it once its illegal to purchase online in this country...its selling for £25 a g on the streets, so soon it will be £30 a G for 50% purity.
I'd say that unless you want to take a holiday in China...or permanent vacation....then you won't really be able to get the stuff at some point soon.


----------



## Evad

when is mephedrone planned to be banned? it's got longer left than GBL


----------



## brokenbrain

Stop derailing the thread with your gbl talk
well fine there is no date, so lets say its a watched drug at the moment. I'm just thinking out loud so to speak....just that its better to be addicted to something that will at some point become a thing of the past rather than heroin that will be around for ever.
Basically M and A should go cold, hard turkey. I'm thinking about people in general, not those who go for 125 hours without sleep


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Evad said:


> when is mephedrone planned to be banned? it's got longer left than GBL



Its only at the 'looking into as a matter of urgency' stage at the moment. I can see it being legal until at least next summer at this rate.


----------



## DS_

I really need to get some more. I enjoyed it when I first bought it but I cannot see its addictive potential... then again I said that about ketamine.


----------



## Wahslab

I can see the addictive potential with this stuff but couldn't with coke when I first tried that. In fact I can see Meph being more addictive in one respect because redosing does work very well and makes it initially moreish.

Mugabe and Angelsmoke will testify toe addictive nature of this stuff so it is very possible mate.


----------



## Bearlove

^I cant see an addictive potential with coke, for me the high is way to subtle, short living and feels fake - ok if your bored and have a few hours to kill etc but clubbing/partying/binging -no!

I think the message that we all should be delivering is do what works for you - nobody can say what is the best option for you - you'll find out yourself. 

Good luck 

Bear


----------



## JonL

Im currently left questioning my stance on the idea of legalising all drugs. Is this a small portion of what we would be exposing if all drugs were available to the general public?

Iv always been an advocate of freedom of choice, however this doesnt look good for people backing our argument!

Having said that I would still prefer if a gurning meph head had turned up at my door on wednesday night at 4am, rather than the 2 pissed chavs who tried to force their way in convinced that they were at their friends house.

Good luck Mugabe and Angelsmoke. I genuinely hope you guys are able to exercise some self control and just quit using the stuff. Its really really nasty stuff, and to be honest I dont think its going to be banned any time within the next 6 months, so its gonna be a tough job staying clean. 

All the best.


----------



## Northside

I am never touching this stuff man. this thread=Harm reduction at it's finest.


----------



## angelsmoke

_On psychological addiction...._
Remember that meph messes with brain chemicals... so presumably after extended use it'll take some time to stabilise again. Though obviously this will cause psychological symptoms, hence psychological addiction.

I just don't want it to be rolled into one with the idea that addicts probably have something missing or shit about their lives.

Not that I disagree with that either. The obvious thing wrong with me is that I have no interests/hobbies. I read, watch tv, and play computer games. Occassionally I'll write, paint, cook, makie crazy origami, etc - laudable passtimes, but nothing holds my interest for more than a few days at most.
I suppose specifically, there is nothing that I enjoy that I can't do on drugs.

I'm not psychologically addicted in the "I'm trying to escape because life is too difficult to deal with" way. 

*Tapering vs. cold turkey*
I wish we could taper - is so much less scary! But no, as mugabe said, once we're on it, we won't stop.

For me, lower doses makes things much worse. If I take a dose that's too low to have a positive effect, it doesn't counteract the fiending, and shoots anxiety through the roof -- way way worse than normal fiending or craving.



I've started a blog on here, I'll try n keep track of the symptoms etc over the next few weeks (without having to stop myself going off on a tangent every 5 mins). Nothing relevant in there yet though, just a bit of background.


Oh yah. For what it's worth:



			
				angelsmoke said:
			
		

> Sounds like I'm describing addiction - but I don't think mephedrone is physically addictive


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7173345&postcount=332



			
				angelsmoke said:
			
		

> I don't think meph is addictive.
> ....
> I'm really against the idea of the substance itself being blamed for the problems I had. I abused the shit out of it and paid the consequences... but even the others here who fiend the stuff crazily seem not to develop it into a habit.


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7302990&postcount=532


----------



## Bearlove

I found it strange that some of the replies to the thread "Im addicted to x substace" was well stop it/dont be :D erm if it was that fucking easy would I be saying Im addicted to "x substance" in the first place?


----------



## B9

^ I'd agree it does sound a simple answer to a complex question - however in the final analysis......


----------



## Shambles

"Just stop doing it" does kinda get to the nub of the issue but, as Mr B suggested, not always necessarily so subjectively simple...

Psychological addictions are shit. Rejoice in bed, benzos and buckets o' grub for a while then see how you feel. Good luck


----------



## B9

Surely ALL addiction is psycholgical in origin & therefore the physical effects could be regarded simply as by products. That's pretty much my feeling on the matter - which doesn't mean I'm right - well actually it probably does but I don't want to alarm the unenlightned


----------



## Shambles

I tend to agree, Mr B. The physical side is a bit of a bonus bummer though.


----------



## angelsmoke

Bearlove said:


> I found it strange that some of the replies to the thread "Im addicted to x substace" was well stop it/dont be :D erm if it was that fucking easy would I be saying Im addicted to "x substance" in the first place?



Indeed!!!
Actually, with mephedrone I can sort of understand it -- maybe because lots of people cain it in an addict-like fashion but constantly claim not to be addicted and that they're doing it for fun.

Silly people.

Ok, ME.

Maybe I said it so many times that people believed me :D

A serious question for those who do think it's purely good fun though.... next time you have a dose, wait until the euphoria and rush has set in and you're feeling great (I find myself pretty much unable to consider the ramifications of my use when sober)
Now, consider what you think is sensible use. What's a sensible amount to take in a session? How long should you leave between sessions? How long is ok to go without food? Without sleep? When will you reorder when this lot runs out? 

Write em down or something. Then enjoy the rest of your mephiness. Then see how 'sensible' your use is. I'd be willing to bet that most people break most of their own rules with meph.


----------



## angelsmoke

B9 said:


> Surely ALL addiction is psycholgical in origin & therefore the physical effects could be regarded simply as by products. That's pretty much my feeling on the matter - which doesn't mean I'm right - well actually it probably does but I don't want to alarm the unenlightned



Heh - wikipedia says all addiction is physical 


			
				wikiiiii said:
			
		

> Psychological dependency is an outdated and problematic concept related to addiction, as it presupposes a mind/body distinction that neuroscience has made obsolete. In other words, both "physical dependency" and "psychological dependency" are the same thing, since both must have a physical basis in the brain.



But then that's "dependency" not "addiction". Good article here about the exact meanings of the terminology....
http://www.suchtmittel.de/info/sucht/002113.php

I just consider some symptoms psychological and some physical. I'd say "physically addictive" for something where there are direct and serious WDs. Life threatening is a bonus.

That's not technically correct though, obviously. For example, nicotine is physically addictive, and quitting smoking is a purely psychological challenge.

I guess using the correct words:
I'm _addicted_ to meph, I _abuse_ it, I am _psychologically dependent_ on it, but not physically dependent.


----------



## B9

Wikipedia is clearly mistaken - it's apparently common for people to have a physical dependency on opaites ( for example) & to feel ill when they are withdrawn - however if the opiate has been administered for pain generally the patient is content to withdraw. Therefore the overriding factor must be psychological.Obviously there is a correlastion between the two forms BUT assumming you're suufferring from addiction to meph - what exactly are the unbearable physical symptoms you're suffering when you don't have any meph ?


----------



## angelsmoke

B9 said:


> Wikipedia is clearly mistaken - it's apparently common for people to have a physical dependency on opaites ( for example) & to feel ill when they are withdrawn - however if the opiate has been administered for pain generally the patient is content to withdraw. Therefore the overriding factor must be psychological.



Yes, I agree, can't think of a "it's brain chemicals" argument for that one.

I guess my point was that thinking about meph all the time and craving it is more likely to be to because of chemical wrongness in my brain that it is to do with me having a genuine love of drug abuse.



B9 said:


> Obviously there is a correlastion between the two forms BUT assumming you're suufferring from addiction to meph - what exactly are the unbearable physical symptoms you're suffering when you don't have any meph ?



Did I say that?

My "direct and serious WDs" comment was general...not saying that I have them.

There is no unbearable pain, no. There are physical effects though -- the whole brain shiver/brain zap thing springs to mind. That goes on for about a week. It's horrible, like being jolted with a zap of electricity in your head.
I guess other physical effects I suffer can still be attributed to psychological causes (e.g. vomiting).

I don't actually care in the slightest about the physical symptoms -- is unpleasant but manageable. It's the anxiety, depression, exhaustion, desperation, feeling like I just dropped 100 IQ points.

I'm just gonna benzo my brains out. I've booked some time off work in a couple of weeks (that's the earliest i could get due to deadline pressure), so I guess I technically have a quit date, but it's a long way off, 6th November. Of course, someone will say "just quit now!". If I could, I would, believe me.


----------



## B9

angelsmoke said:


> Yes, I agree, can't think of a "it's brain chemicals" argument for that one.
> 
> I guess my point was that thinking about meph all the time and craving it is more likely to be to because of chemical wrongness in my brain that it is to do with me having a genuine love of drug abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that?
> 
> My "direct and serious WDs" comment was general...not saying that I have them.
> 
> There is no unbearable pain, no. There are physical effects though -- the whole brain shiver/brain zap thing springs to mind. That goes on for about a week. It's horrible, like being jolted with a zap of electricity in your head.
> I guess other physical effects I suffer can still be attributed to psychological causes (e.g. vomiting).
> 
> I don't actually care in the slightest about the physical symptoms -- is unpleasant but manageable. It's the anxiety, depression, exhaustion, desperation, feeling like I just dropped 100 IQ points.
> 
> I'm just gonna benzo my brains out. I've booked some time off work in a couple of weeks (that's the earliest i could get due to deadline pressure), so I guess I technically have a quit date, but it's a long way off, 6th November. Of course, someone will say "just quit now!". If I could, I would, believe me.



No I can understand you can't just quit now if you have responsibilities - however the longer you leave it the longer & deeper this is -> *It's the anxiety, depression, exhaustion, desperation, feeling like I just dropped 100 IQ points.* -> not that I've ever done meph so maybe I'm just guessing ?


----------



## botfly

I'm casually addicted to the stuff, as soon as i've finished the bag i tell myself  to get some more but when the comdown kicks in, i tell myself never again. then when i've given myself time to recover and forget, i order some more. an average binge will be about 4 days straight till i've finished the 5g with a couple hours sleep a night. i couldn't imagine what the comedown would be like after taking it every day for weeks on end, the brain zaps are the worst part for me, makes me worry i'm gonig to have a fit or something. i would love to know how to avoid them. i've started smoking the herb again so i'm hopnig the neuroprotective properties could assist with that.


----------



## parttime crackhead

fuck it, i'm going to be the cunt.

i don't know how much you bought but it sounds like a lot, so what the FUCK were either of you thinking ordering in bulk when you both consistently go on about your lack of self control? did you actually think for even one second that you'd be able to control it? 

and here's the proper cunt part - do you maybe think that the two of you being "together" has been the worst possible thing for both your drug problems? you seem to do fuck all but encourage each other to get more & more addicted to drugs. obviously i know nothing other than the stuff you post on here but it seems to me like it's nothing but destructive.

that's the cunt shit over, sorry but i had to say it.

aaaaaanyway, hope you both get it sorted.


----------



## ColtDan

.....


----------



## Shambles

I kinda agree with the problems associated with co-dependency and addiction, PC. I used to swear blind that being with the then Mrs Shambles (also an addict) was beneficial cos we could support each other through the rough times of withdrawal. Truth is we just talked each other into using and neither of us got "clean" until we went our separate ways and dealt with our addictions alone. This seems to be the case in the majority of situations - nice idea but rarely works out as intended, sadly 

Colt: Doing any drug daily to the point of addiction could be seen as "sad". Doesn't make any difference if you're addicted though so being judgemental really doesn't help.


----------



## Evad

ColtDan I have not seen one helpful or useful post from you ever, they're not doing it because they think it's cool. If you don't have anything constructive to say then don't post in this thread please.


----------



## Boffhead

The aftermath of a lot of drugs including Meph leaves me feeling so sketchy the last thing on my mind is wanting to take them again. But I guess it's different for everyone eh. I'm sorry to hear about you guys having some issues..hope you pull through.


----------



## ColtDan

evad, ive been reporting for weeks about minor side effects encountered, my dosages, trip reports, and other stuff which might of been useful/good information to somebody.

oh wait, that wasn't in this thread 

sorry. i will stop being a cunt


----------



## betamax

Karaboudjan said:


> but do something to break the cycle.
> 
> This shit applies to other people too



i think this is the best piece of advice so far.. as has already been said, somethings like travelling is a great example (but this depends on what you can afford).

however the only problem with mephedrone in particular is that you can get it ordered and delivered to wherever you are in the country, any day, and its in plentiful supply.

also, you guys are only 2 out of x-thousand people ordering this stuff, there are bound to be many others in a similar situation. its also in the media now and then, and ive read about mephedrone addiction support around england. the help is there, use it if you really want to get off this stuff.

i hope you both all the best with this i really do. ive had experience of being in a relationship revolving around drugs dependancy, and its a dark place to be i understand. but there comes a point when you have to realise co-dependancy is a major factor in your addiction.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

parttime crackhead said:


> and here's the proper cunt part - do you maybe think that the two of you being "together" has been the worst possible thing for both your drug problems?



Obviously its exacerbated the problem but it didn't create it did it? Mugabe was certainly a candidate for anything like this before Angel and he got together. I've always thought what they display online, aside from the meph addiction, is one of the more positive loving relationships I see or hear about. I think its a bit much for anyone to start insinuating a couple should split based on never meeting them....which is what this is leaning towards.

Apologies if I've misunderstood you.


----------



## sundayraver

For me personally I *need* GBL and weed on hand when on a meph session,  If I have both on hand as I did last night, I'm able to do a few hundred mg's then cane the gbl and spliffs and go to bed.  Otherwise I'll probably be just like some others and cane the hell out of the mephedrone.

So Mugabe, Angel and all other heavy meph users if you don't already I would strongly suggest doing what I do.

I am in a similar position, I have a large ammount of mephedrone,  I take 500mg out of a big bag and put into a small baggy and thats my limit.  My only problem is the frequency, I take around 500mg up to  3 x a week.  Too often I know but I stay under 2 grams a week


----------



## parttime crackhead

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Obviously its exacerbated the problem but it didn't create it did it? Mugabe was certainly a candidate for anything like this before Angel and he got together. I've always thought what they display online, aside from the meph addiction, is one of the more positive loving relationships I see or hear about. I think its a bit much for anyone to start insinuating a couple should split based on never meeting them....which is what this is leaning towards.
> 
> Apologies if I've misunderstood you.



aye fair play man, it maybe came across a bit harsher than i meant it to. i wasn't tryna say they should split up because, as you said, i don't know them at all. i was just thinking that the two of them seem to be spiralling each other downward drug wise. i don't think it's as bad as a couple of heroin addicts where it's very likely to end in disaster. i reckon all this meph addiction needs is just getting a grip & fucking stopping it. it's definitely possible with a little determination.

this might be a bit drastic but have you thought about cutting up your bank cards? so you can't order any more. or even just request a new bank card & scratch off the 3 digit security number on the back, stopping you from buying anything online. it would be fucking annoying but would certainly limit your supply.


----------



## Boffhead

betamax said:


> also, you guys are only 2 out of x-thousand people ordering this stuff



True that. When I ordered my first batch of Meph in April - the order nummber with the vendor I used was 280.

Ordered another RC from the same vendor again last week. This time the order number was 11,099  Shocking how much money they must be making, and how much of this stuff is going out.


----------



## angelsmoke

Bah, stupid browser crashed and ate my reply. And not you've replied and toned it down slightly, so I can't retype my original paragraph of swearwords, cunt! 
I'll give you the abridged version 



parttime crackhead said:


> i don't know how much you bought but it sounds like a lot, so what the FUCK were either of you thinking ordering in bulk when you both consistently go on about your lack of self control? did you actually think for even one second that you'd be able to control it?



Yes, that was idiotic. We did think we could control ourselves, fuck knows why. *D-E-N-I-A-L*!!



parttime crackhead said:


> and here's the proper cunt part - do you maybe think that the two of you being "together" has been the worst possible thing for both your drug problems? you seem to do fuck all but encourage each other to get more & more addicted to drugs. obviously i know nothing other than the stuff you post on here but it seems to me like it's nothing but destructive.



I understand your point, but I think you have a few things wrong:

- I'm 99% sure I'd be addicted to meph by now anyway, even if I'd never met mugabe. All the warning signs were there. 
- We don't *encourage* each other.
We talked a lot about how it was becoming a problem and we needed to 'get it under control'. During a binge we don't go any further than making a bit of a face and asking if more really a good idea --- getting annoyed and going on about it wouldn't help at all..... I know that it'd make me an anxious wreck if I knew he was annoyed and disaspproving. Is probably one of the reasons why our posts are so damn upbeat about meph even up until recently.

We don't try very hard to stop the other from taking the first dose of a new binge.... we should do, but of course we both are craving it. So in that respect you're right.

Our relationship being "nothing but destructive" is obviously something I disagree with. I don't think that it's destructive at all....



			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> I kinda agree with the problems associated with co-dependency and addiction, PC. I used to swear blind that being with the then Mrs Shambles (also an addict) was beneficial cos we could support each other through the rough times of withdrawal.



Mugabe said pretty much the exact same phrasing, about supporting each other through cravings somewhere in an old fucked thread.
I think we'll have to accept that we can't help each other with that. Or rather.... it's slightly worse... when I say "arrrrg, I'm really fiending for some meph" all I want is for him to say "me too" then for us to engage in some nonsense justification convo. Complete bullshit like "we'll go to sleep at a normal time" (this has NEVER HAPPENED) and "it's nearly the weekend, it's Thursday tomorrow!".
I hadn't really thought about this, and think we both need to be careful to not try to reply on each other for any control/restraint.



			
				 StoneHappyMonday said:
			
		

> I've always thought what they display online, aside from the meph addiction, is one of the more positive loving relationships I see or hear about.



 Thanks!! That's nice to hear. It's.... it's really, really good. I could talk about how great it is all day. Don't worry, I won't 

I'm sick of typing and you guys ahve made more posts already!!! I'll reply later maybe


----------



## parttime crackhead

angelsmoke said:


> Our relationship being "nothing but destructive" is obviously something I disagree with. I don't think that it's destructive at all....



aye looking back that wasn't the right thing to say. how the fuck do i know what your relationship is like based on a few posts on a message board 



angelsmoke said:


> Complete bullshit like "we'll go to sleep at a normal time" (this has NEVER HAPPENED) and "it's nearly the weekend, it's Thursday tomorrow!".



ha, i can totally relate to that patter.


----------



## 7zark7

botfly said:


> i couldn't imagine what the comedown would be like after taking it every day for weeks on end, the brain zaps are the worst part for me, makes me worry i'm gonig to have a fit or something. i would love to know how to avoid them. i've started smoking the herb again so i'm hopnig the neuroprotective properties could assist with that.



Mmm... Brain zaps? Not even had a tinge of those bad boys from Meph. Only ever experienced them after MDMA but found that 5htp helped minimise them...


----------



## 7zark7

sundayraver said:


> For me personally I *need* GBL and weed on hand when on a meph session,  If I have both on hand as I did last night, I'm able to do a few hundred mg's then cane the gbl and spliffs and go to bed.  Otherwise I'll probably be just like some others and cane the hell out of the mephedrone.



hah! I know what you mean regarding the GBL!  Although, I have found that the GBL induced sleep makes me feel worse than not sleeping at all, strangely enough. Best thing I have found is to concentrate on my breathing when going to bed and relax myself into sleep. Have found it surprising easy to drift off after meph - more so than other stims such as speed.


----------



## angelsmoke

7zark7 said:


> Mmm... Brain zaps? Not even had a tinge of those bad boys from Meph. Only ever experienced them after MDMA but found that 5htp helped minimise them...



I only get them after a period of prolonged abuse. By "prolonged" I mean a week or more.

I speculate that it's more to do with length-of-binge than amount consumed. When  first had a prolonged meph binge, I was taking small doses. I can't remember exactly how much - I think about 10g over 3 weeks. I don't think I've done 10g in a shorter session, but definitely that sort of ballpark for some of them - no brain zaps then.



			
				 sundayraver said:
			
		

> For me personally I need GBL and weed on hand when on a meph session, If I have both on hand as I did last night, I'm able to do a few hundred mg's then cane the gbl and spliffs and go to bed. Otherwise I'll probably be just like some others and cane the hell out of the mephedrone.



GBL used to work wonders for me -- and is good advice for anyone who has problems with fiending. A recreational-sized dose, an hour or so of monging about, then ready for sleep.
It doesn't work anymore though. I feel GBL-fucked, but the fiending for meph just gets worse and worse. And there's no way I could sleep.
A knockout dose obviously knocks me out, but it's 2 hours of seaty sleep punctuated by vivid dreams, then I'm completely unable to sleep again. 



			
				 sundayraver said:
			
		

> this might be a bit drastic but have you thought about cutting up your bank cards? so you can't order any more. or even just request a new bank card & scratch off the 3 digit security number on the back, stopping you from buying anything online. it would be fucking annoying but would certainly limit your supply.



Good idea - thanks for the advice. Wouldn't work for us though -- we can buy it locally from some friends. I say "friends" - they're good guys, but they're not close enough friends (type of people) for us to say "refuse to sell it to us" and have them respect it. And even if they were, they're always fucked, so wouldn't work!

Finding a local dealer/headshop was a really, really bad thing for us. Deleting their numbers won't work either....... one time we were fiending so much we just showed up at their door a 11pm because they didn't answer phone (because they were ASLEEP, arrg).


----------



## Delsyd

For people who enjoy stims i can definately see mephedrone being very addictive.

im glad i only bought a small amount to play with otherwise i would have used it till it was all gone.

much luck and love to you guys abd gals who are suffering addiction to this stuff


----------



## captain codshit

Did anyone ever hear what happened to Baron Von Greenback? Hope he's ok after that epic binge. Haven't seen him post in a while?!


----------



## The Kid

angelsmoke said:


> "it's nearly the weekend, it's Thursday tomorrow!".



Hahahah, classic comment. 



captain codshit said:


> Did anyone ever hear what happened to Baron Von Greenback? Hope he's ok after that epic binge. Haven't seen him post in a while?!



I've not heard from the Baron. I PM'd him after he said about how much Meph he'd been doing, but he never got back to me.


Angel & Mugabe:- How are you getting on?


----------



## captain codshit

Yeah its easy to think like that.. Thursday tomorrow, nearly the weekend.. One of my mates is like that, I'm 99% sure he's alot worse than either Angelsmoke or Mugabe. He's awake all night, nearly every night. An 8 day bender, followed 1 day rest, then another 5 day bender with 0hours sleep. I can only imagine what that must be doing to the body  I used top cain it but never more than a weekend. What I also hate is how it seems to make people very dishonest about things and how mych they are using. I respect both of you for being honest and admitting you have a problem. My mate gets angry when people suggest such a thing 8)

I wonder if Baron is ok? His use sounded the worst of allI have heard, the amount he was getting through in 1 weekend was scary, nevermind what he was doing in a month. I'm sorry to say it, but that amount will only end badly.. Really hope your ok Baron if you read this


----------



## Evad

captain codshit said:


> What I also hate is how it seems to make people very dishonest about things and how mych they are using. I respect both of you for being honest and admitting you have a problem.



Classic symptom of any addiction sadly . mugabe and angel were on a big denial trip and reacted with hostility to any suggestions of addiction/problems for a good while before the penny dropped. it's a very positive thing they have admitted it and i really wish them all the best in stopping. with psychological addiction major lifestyle changes will probably be necessary to stop it sneaking back in.


----------



## felix

FYI Baron was active on facebook yesterday... so shoot him a PM or get on MSN if you're concerned. I'd rather not have conjecture about anyone here without their permission, you know?


----------



## angelsmoke

The Kid said:
			
		

> Angel & Mugabe:- How are you getting on?



I've had a pretty shit day today. More appropriate for a blog entry though I think, though it's all meph's fault, it's not going to be helpful to anyone.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/blog.php?b=1841

In a nutshell, I overslept (work at 9am, woke up at 1pm). Went apeshit - punching wall, throwing stuff, cutting myself. Just so angry with myself.

I pretty much stuck a straw in the bag and snorted. I'm not sure why ..... certainly there was a classic "I NEED IT NOW" feeling (hence why I didn't even line it up), but also I really wanted to hurt myself -- both the nose pain and the knowledge that I'm causing myself a lot of damage were motivating factors.

That started off the day very badly. I continued to feel bad.... not angry but more and more wound up (by nothing).... and the worse I felt the bigger a dose of meph I'd have. That's because the anxious feeling felt exactly like fiending. It wasn't though - huge doses didn't make it any better, and consciously forcing myself to calm down pretty much fixed it.

I guess when I fiend, I always assume that it's because I need to take more meph to keep some sort of something stable in my brain chemistry. Homoeostasis.
There are lots of other times when I've been fiending really badly, made a bomb, then got distracted and didn't take it for an hour or so.

So there is definitely a psychological element that I can control. Interesting. And bad for me, given that I am expecting the week after I stop to be very, very shit -- and I don't think I can properly remove that expectation.


Mugabe slept all day and isn't on the meph at the mo.


----------



## parttime crackhead

get.....the.....meph....out.....the......house

please?


----------



## felix

angel, i don't want you guys to replace one thing with another... but do you have any valium at hand? i'm no expert, but i'm pretty sure it would help things in the short term. 

i think the inevitable crash should be dealt with sooner rather than later.


----------



## angelsmoke

parttime crackhead said:
			
		

> get.....the.....meph....out.....the......house
> 
> please?


Next week.....  can't crash at work. If you're going to tell me to MAN UP and deal with it.... will also be dealing with weeks of sleep deprivation... which is pretty crap.



felix said:


> angel, i don't want you guys to replace one thing with another... but do you have any valium at hand? i'm no expert, but i'm pretty sure it would help things in the short term.
> 
> i think the inevitable crash should be dealt with sooner rather than later.



Yeah, we do, and it does seem to help with some stuff. Mugabe has it for anxiety - and it does seem to help with symptoms which fall under that big umbrella.


----------



## sundayraver

Did you even ring work?   Won't you get sacked if you carry on missing work and underperforming when you do turn up?

Take xanax over valium as it's much shorter lasting and wont leave you as groggy the next day


----------



## angelsmoke

sundayraver said:


> Did you even ring work?



Yes. 



			
				sundayraver said:
			
		

> Won't you get sacked if you carry on missing work and underperforming when you do turn up?



What's that post supposed to achieve??? Remind me that I'm fucking my life up????? That I'm a whisper away from losing EVERYTHING? Well, consider me duly reminded. I hate what I'm doing to myself, ok? I hate myself.  Pointing out why I should hate myself.... 

Your post made me cry   Well, obviously not your post but its content - just reading that sentence again and again and again and knowing that it's true.


...
...
...
Alright - now I want to go back and edit that to sound a lot less mental. Crazy mood swings. Sorry.



> Take xanax over valium as it's much shorter lasting and wont leave you as groggy the next day



Oki. Some others have recommended that too.
Don't have any xanax but should soon.


----------



## Evad

xanax has a very short lasting and more euphoric than valium and the very easiest one to develop physical dependency on so may not be the best idea. have friends who have had physical withdrawal from use that didnt even seem that regular, i'd advise against it in your situation. while off work have you any chance of getting away from the flat for a bit, change of situation could help massively.


----------



## eclipsedesign

GBL angelsmoke, works so well with meph.


----------



## crazynate:]

anglesmoke... i had to go to the hospital over meph, took a bit to much and had chest pains... but I relapsed and went on a 5 day binge... not good at all but thats when i took a break... obviously you know you're an addict and need help, but you can't solve this problem by replacing it with other drugs... from reading all your responses to when people are giving you advice, you seem to have a lot of self pitty and don't really wanna do anything about it... but shit man addiction sucks and the only way out is consequently a hard one. YOU have to take charge and stop letting your mind feel sorry and just keep living the way you are.

The only way you can quit is if you go and get help.. go see a drug counselor or go to an NA meeting... it's not humiliating at all and you'll feel really good afterwards.... and once you at least take a break and figure yourself a little, you should be alright...


----------



## The Kid

Hi Angel, sounds like a shit day!  

Hope today is going better. Maybe as your boss knows you're having a bad time it's time for you to flush all the meph away? Yes, it's going to result in a few dark days, but if you're boss knows life isn't exactly fine at the moment then this could be a great opportunity? 

And remeber, tommorow is Thursday and that is almost the weekend?


----------



## Acid4Blood

angelsmoke said:


> Crazy mood swings. Sorry.



Big time! 

A decent regular sleep pattern should sort that out.
& I wouldn't rely on benzos for that.

Better off using benzos in conjunction with cutting down on meph.
The more NATURAL regular sleep you get, the more stable you will be mentally.
This will no doubt involve alot of fucked-up dreams. 
Fucked-up dreams are just your brain's way of dealing with sleep dep & over-stimulation when you're awake. 



			
				felix said:
			
		

> i think the inevitable crash should be dealt with sooner rather than later.



^& this. Best of luck!


----------



## brokenbrain

Why the fuck would her boss know about any of this? When you can't go into work because of substance related issues you don't ring up and say "Yes hello, I can't come into work today because I'm a fucking drug addict and I am sleeping all day because its the only time I can sleep....previously I have been taking this drug at work all day every day and going in on zero sleep...please don't sack me boo hoo"


----------



## muttonchops

like crazynate says, you have to REALLY WANT to quit and take control of your life.  Realise your actions have consequence.  Self pity will only drag you further down.  If you are seriously depressed and therefore using drugs to compensate you should defiantly see a counseler, or even if you are not, just see a counselor.  If you are open and honest with them, they have an amazing ability to get to the root of things.  You will come away feeling lighter, with a better understanding of how to get things together, i guarantee it!  However, you must be sober when you see them otherwise you will get nowhere.

I guess to reiterate though.  You have to REALLY have want to stop and accept your going to feel like crap for a few weeks and ride it out.  Stay away from the meph, completely.  Will power is the only thing you have to beat it, no excuses!


----------



## The Kid

brokenbrain said:


> Why the fuck would her boss know about any of this?



Read her blog. Then you'd know.


----------



## wibble

It's past the middle of the week now so progressibly less work is done till friday, no time like the present to ditch the last of the meph. At least if you have a rough couple of days this week at work you'll probably have gained quite a lot of sleep over the next 4 days to be feeling much better to speak to you boss on Monday.


----------



## The Kid

wibble said:


> It's past the middle of the week now so progressibly less work is done till friday, no time like the present to ditch the last of the meph. At least if you have a rough couple of days this week at work you'll probably have gained quite a lot of sleep over the next 4 days to be feeling much better to speak to you boss on Monday.



The above sound's like good advice to me.


----------



## Mugz

^Its not as easy as everyone makes out to just clear house of mephedrone, we have a date set now, and that is not going to be broken or pushed back. 

It's been about 2 days without meph for myself, but im craving it a lot now. Im hoping something else will take my mind of it soon before I cave in and indulge. It would be much easier if it just wasnt here but that is not a possibility at the moment. It is complicated.


----------



## The Kid

mugabe said:


> ^Its not as easy as everyone makes out to just clear house of mephedrone, we have a date set now, and that is not going to be broken or pushed back.
> 
> It's been about 2 days without meph for myself, but im craving it a lot now. Im hoping something else will take my mind of it soon before I cave in and indulge. It would be much easier if it just wasnt here but that is not a possibility at the moment. It is complicated.



It's as easy as putting it down the bog and flushing. It's not complicated, it's just you are making it complicated. 

Well done for doing 2 days, but you've got to put some physical distance between you and the meph.


----------



## JonL

Why not give it to a friend to hold on to until arrangements are made? That way its not around. Explain the situation to them, and tell em not to give you any.


----------



## captain codshit

The Kid said:


> It's as easy as putting it down the bog and flushing. It's not complicated, it's just you are making it complicated.
> 
> Well done for doing 2 days, but you've got to put some physical distance between you and the meph.



Wise words. Sorry, fair play I can understand you can't afford to just throw it away. Surely though theres more than a few trustworthy people in your area *snip*. I used to use it often, after a hellish weekend of no sleep and multiple g's meph I quit. Flushed what I had left, I could see it was ruining me! And I concider myself pretty mad for hammering most drugs!!

Well done for your 2days off. I hope you keep it up


----------



## MrM

angelsmoke, if the only reason you are not stopping yourself taking any more mephedrone RIGHT NOW is that you don't want to miss work you need to get some perspective.

You health, mental and physical, is much more important than your job and i suspect they will realise something is up if you keep going in as you are. Stop taking the meph, skip work a few days (pull a sicky) and if they fire you at least you are off the mephedrone and not dead or driving yourself further round the bend.


----------



## nuke

Mephedrone may turn out to be one of the most neurotoxic drugs introduced to the market in terms of destructive effect to either serotonergic or dopaminergic/norepinephrinergic neurons.  I'm, rather grimly, curious about how the people strongly abusing the stuff will come out.  I've seen horrific nightmares of people turned into shells of their former selves by high dose IV methamphetamine abuse: inability to sleep regardless of sedatives given, inability to do basic arithmetic, inability to judge the consequences of their actions, and worst, inability to feel most any emotion except for wanting to do more methamphetamine.  These effects had persisted for years and it's my guess that these people will suffer for their lifetimes for their mistakes, which is more than anyone deserves.

Anyway, I hope that things pan out okay in the long run. :/


----------



## gaza

*addiction*



eclipsedesign said:


> Kara I think that's a fooking good post man.
> About to speak to a councilor about my drug use at the moment, going to see how it goes.



Listen folks. I managed to beat a coke addiction that lasted for about 4 years. Almost cost me my wife and home. After wasting thousands of £££ I finaly managed to let it go. 

If it had not been for my wife's attitude and help god knows where I'd be. 

Don't try and kick it yourself. Get the help of a partner or spouse. It really makes things easier.

Good Luck


----------



## parttime crackhead

reading this thread about cunts having tons of meph & not being able to stop taking it is just doing my fucking tits in right now coz i've got some sitting in some mocket post office somewhere that i REALLY FUCKING WANT for the weekend. GIES SOME FUCKING DRUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## koneko

Angel, Mugabe not really sure what to say as I'm plagued with an addictive personality and it's turning out to be a lifetime affliction, if ain't one thing it's another... not the easiest of things to live with -  but dealt with it must be as it's going to lead to long-term physical and mental problems. Left to run rampage it will limit your life and what you want to do with it. 

Angel, regarding your work situation - do you have an employer who offers counselling or addiction services? Many do. Thankfully, I have been able to avail myself of this kind of service and be able to access long term sick leave when I was especially bad and not fit for work. It was private and discreet, though I'm not kidding myself that it's not on my personnel records. It did get me back to work and productive in the long term though - all good stuff. 

Some form of counselling / therapy can be very useful in "handling" yourself...there's a good chance that this will happen again with something else at some point down the line. Learning new skills to cope with it really does help.

I just want to thank you for sharing this with us, and letting us see "the inside" and how you're dealing with it. You are very brave. It's important information and even if it helps one person, you'll have done a good thing sharing. Hopefully, this platform - BL, will also ultimately help you both cope. 

You're on the road to recovery now you've taken the first steps... it's not going to be easy, you know this, but you are heading in the right direction - keep on going. 

Much love to you both


----------



## MeDieViL

I can only ask everyone to stop using meph like this, there could be dodgy 5HT2B issues, this could end in a disaster.
I know i'm not of great help but i had to say this. Just stop taking and get through it, your body will thank you.


----------



## discopupils

Yes, and definitely keep us all updated. At the end of the day this is a classic example of what Bluelight is for, really. Harm reduction, support and just being friendly and supportive.

I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## parttime crackhead

discopupils said:


> Yes, and definitely keep us all updated. At the end of the day this is a classic example of what Bluelight is for, really. Harm reduction, support and just being friendly and supportive.
> 
> I wish you both the best of luck.



it's a classic example of what bluelight does for me. whenever i get to the point where i think i may be taking too much drugs & need to calm it all i do is come on here & think "naaaa, my drug use isn't really that bad, i should prolly start taking more"


----------



## discopupils

^ LOL. I suppose so but you have to take into consideration how much people can take.
I K-holed last night and have had to take a day off to rest today. I have also had a couple of heart palpitations.
Whereas angelsmoke and mugabe can take 2g's of meph a day and have minimal side-effects compared to what I would suffer. People have different thresholds. No-one's body can put up with addiction forever though.


----------



## sundayraver

^I too k holed last night whilst on meph.  Anyone know if thats dangerous?

I'm hearing more and more about people abusing the hell out of mephedrone.  I talk to a few dealers and I'm being told of teenagers buying 3 grams a day, and people taking meph for days and weeks at a time. 
This is getting crazy


----------



## Rickyo

I was assuming that as Mephedrone feels a lot like mdma, it must be releasing serotonin. Therefore I thought it would be impossible to be able to get high from it day after day.


----------



## MeDieViL

Rickyo said:


> I was assuming that as Mephedrone feels a lot like mdma, it must be releasing serotonin. Therefore I thought it would be impossible to be able to get high from it day after day.



I dont really understand how ppl still seem to get high after days, for me it barely does anything after a few hours. There is a huge craving tough, so i usually start taking alot without any use.


----------



## Rickyo

I've only done it once, and only did a small amount (completely the opposite of my mdma history!), so can't really comment.

But there seem to be a lot of people caining it non-stop. I can't work out if that's mainly because you can order it online to be delivered to your door, or whether it just is suited to a session-drug.


----------



## muttonchops

^ Both i think! Plus its cheap


----------



## MeDieViL

It just makes you crave for more, and even more then that... I know myself if i had a huge supply i would have gone true enormous ammounts.. even tough it would barely work for me after some point.


----------



## Shambles

I find redosing _does_ work which is a big part of the problem. You never really get back the euphoria of the first coupla doses in a session but you still get high even if you do it round the clock for days (not that I have but plenty clearly do).

It affects dopamine more than serotonin I think (may be mistaken but it certainly has a strong dopaminegic action) which would go some considerable way to explain the strong fiending it produces.


----------



## Rayvon

ive heard this stuff makes your heart beat like mad.. i no a few that have said that and have said they thought they were having a heart-attack........ do you's not get this when using every day?


----------



## Public//Enemy

It is horribly easy to tan. Once you start it's very har to stop. Best method is cut out that first line of the day, replace it with something else (pv, if I take too much of that it's _brutal_)

thing is even after being up all nite partyin it's easy to do one more line and go straight into your Monday morning day and work.. Well for me anyway.

The fact I have no noticeable sideffects is scary.. Even my heart doesn't race after the second line..


----------



## eclipsedesign

Yep, pretty much exactly what you said Public Enemy.


----------



## Mugz

I have heard of some people attempting to use Desoxypipradrol as a kind of maintenance drug for coming off cocaine, similar to how methadone is used for opiates. Seeing as mephedrone seems to be mainly dopamine affecting do you think it could also be used for this method for mephedrone.


----------



## MeDieViL

mugabe said:


> I have heard of some people attempting to use Desoxypipradrol as a kind of maintenance drug for coming off cocaine, similar to how methadone is used for opiates. Seeing as mephedrone seems to be mainly dopamine affecting do you think it could also be used for this method for mephedrone.



That sounds good, in fact i would say switching a mephedrone addiction with an amphetamine or other stimulant addiction is a very good thing, i know every addiction is terrible but imo mephedrone is A LOT more dangerous then regular amphetamines, 5HT2B issues, vasoconstriction, etc...
At least on desoxy you wouldnt suddenly get puple knees.


----------



## Shambles

The drawback with desoxy being that almost everyone who uses it seems to develop stim psychosis. Doesn't sound like such a great plan to me - catcatcatcatcat territory for sure. Possibly switching to a different, longer-acting stim for a while may help break the current patterns but replacing one addiction for another is rarely wise.


----------



## MeDieViL

Shambles said:


> replacing one addiction for another is rarely wise.



I would usually agree except on this one, mephedrone has way to many issues. Possible 5HT2B agonism and extreme vasoconstriction we have seen in many ppl, such an addiction could end in a disaster quite fast...


----------



## Shambles

I agree that almost any other stim (with the probable exception of desoxy) would be less harmful. I think the difference between stim addiction - whichever stim addiction - and heroin replacement is that stims are not physically addictive. Not saying psychological addictions are easy to deal with - cos they certainly ain't - but there's just not the same obvious need to replace one with another. With meph, as I said, it may help to switch to something less harmful and longer-acting purely to break the pattern and ease the transition but I'd say any substitution would need to be brief.


----------



## MeDieViL

Shambles said:


> I agree that almost any other stim (with the probable exception of desoxy) would be less harmful. I think the difference between stim addiction - whichever stim addiction - and heroin replacement is that stims are not physically addictive. Not saying psychological addictions are easy to deal with - cos they certainly ain't - but there's just not the same obvious need to replace one with another. With meph, as I said, it may help to switch to something less harmful and longer-acting purely to break the pattern and ease the transition but I'd say any substitution would need to be brief.



Yeah, i agree from there they will need to quit, breaking the pattern could also be of help.


----------



## 7zark7

Shambles said:


> I find redosing _does_ work which is a big part of the problem. You never really get back the euphoria of the first coupla doses in a session but you still get high even if you do it round the clock for days (not that I have but plenty clearly do).
> 
> It affects dopamine more than serotonin I think (may be mistaken but it certainly has a strong dopaminegic action) which would go some considerable way to explain the strong fiending it produces.



I think this is pretty close to the mark - well, it certainly _feels_ that way. You get the buzz of euphoria to begin with, but then it turns into a stimulant buzz. A bitter-sweet double whammy.


----------



## 7zark7

sundayraver said:


> ^I too k holed last night whilst on meph.  Anyone know if thats dangerous?



I wouldn't have thought so. Ketamine can raise blood pressure and heart rate, but I imagine it would be a negligible amount at recreational doses - but I suppose that depends on how much you need to consume to hole!

Personally, I'd just have the K separate!! :D


----------



## phillop

I found smoking copious amounts of weed and smoking blends the best way to kick my old meph habit, in conjunction with some occasional benzos and MDPV.


----------



## discopupils

yeah MDPV might be the answer rather than desoxypipradol.


----------



## Evad

discopupils said:


> yeah MDPV might be the answer rather than desoxypipradol.



shit idea. desoxy/pv both shit ideas


----------



## Mugz

MDPV is the devil


----------



## discopupils

I was just throwing the idea out there, I don't really know all that much about it. Just trying to help


----------



## Delsyd

mugabe said:


> MDPV is the devil



mephedrone aint no angel either...


----------



## Evad

discopupils said:


> I was just throwing the idea out there, I don't really know all that much about it. Just trying to help



giving no advice is better than giving poor advice in this situation


----------



## Mugz

discopupils said:


> I was just throwing the idea out there, I don't really know all that much about it. Just trying to help



I know, sorry to come across ungrateful. Thanks for the suggestion, its just that MDPV gave me a bigger problem than meph with redosing for no apparent reason even when it was shit. Was good that there was no bulk amounts around, we actually did flush the rest of the stash of MDPV last time.




Delsyd said:


> mephedrone aint no angel either...



you are indeed correct. It is no angel, and could be the devil in disguise. Will be gone from my life very very soon though.


----------



## Wahslab

Delsyd said:


> mephedrone aint no angel either...



We have established that there is a Meph problem here. No need for sarcastic comments like that really. Lets try to help, yeh?

After meeting up with both Mugabe and Angelsmoke last night they seem to want to give it up. Angelsmoke is struggling more physically but I am sure that if they both stay at it they will be OK. Come on guys!


----------



## Delsyd

Wahslab said:


> We have established that there is a Meph problem here. No need for sarcastic comments like that really. Lets try to help, yeh?



Sorry i meant nothing malicious by my comment.

I guess ive just heard of more negative stories associated wih mephedrone than MDPV.

Im sure mugabe and anelsmoke are lovely people and i wish themm both the best in dealing with this problem.
I know addiction can be rough. Ive had em all from meth to Heroin.

much love and luck to you both


----------



## Wahslab

Delsyd said:


> Sorry i meant nothing malicious by my comment.
> 
> I guess ive just heard of more negative stories associated wih mephedrone than MDPV.
> 
> Im sure mugabe and anelsmoke are lovely people and i wish themm both the best in dealing with this problem.
> I know addiction can be rough. Ive had em all from meth to Heroin.
> 
> much love and luck to you both



Cool, perhaps I mis-read it then. Cheers for reply mate.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Aye meph is a devil in disguise.
Need sleep now, 50 hours without any so far


----------



## Jamesbrownisdead

Magabe and Anglesmoke,

You don't know me from Adam I'm a longtime lurker and infrequent poster but I've read some of what you've written.

I am an infreqent user of Meph.

Forgetting the originals and the whys and the wherefores you've found yourself in a shitty situation. You know this obviously so I'm not trying to preach or repeat some good advice that's already been said but you need to STOP THIS NOW.

Its really good you are making plans to do so, for real good fucking luck guys. It may seem that your immediate problems are all consuming, but you have no idea how much better you feel about things like life in general if you manage to curb your Meph usage. To say nothing of how much better you will able to deal with everyday bullshit like job, money, sanity and view from your shooting window.

If it means phoning up work and telling them you have swine flu and taking a week off to deal with a bodacious crash, do it. 

Then again I type this high on Meph, so what do I know?
JBID


----------



## Rickyo

Jamesbrownisdead said:


> Magabe and Anglesmoke,
> 
> You don't know me from Adam I'm a longtime lurker and infrequent poster but I've read some of what you've written.
> 
> I am an infreqent user of Meph.
> 
> Forgetting the originals and the whys and the wherefores you've found yourself in a shitty situation. You know this obviously so I'm not trying to preach or repeat some good advice that's already been said but you need to STOP THIS NOW.
> 
> Its really good you are making plans to do so, for real good fucking luck guys. It may seem that your immediate problems are all consuming, but you have no idea how much better you feel about things like life in general if you manage to curb your Meph usage. To say nothing of how much better you will able to deal with everyday bullshit like job, money, sanity and view from your shooting window.
> 
> If it means phoning up work and telling them you have swine flu and taking a week off to deal with a bodacious crash, do it.
> 
> Then again I type this high on Meph, so what do I know?
> JBID


That message carried a lot of weight until that last sentence


----------



## WarmRushes

Mugabe and Angelsmoke. Its been said many times already but you guys need to cut it out of your life completely. You could be serious harming yourselves in the long run.

Good luck guys, hope you can pull through it


----------



## captain codshit

Whats the progress with this? How are you guys getting on, not heard anything in a while?


----------



## Evad

angels been updating her bluelight blog about it, hasn't started yet they're still caining, due to stop on the 7th I think.


----------



## angelsmoke

i can't even post in here.... thisgs are just too shit to be talked about.

We're planning on stopping on Frday 6th (or early morning Sat). "Planning" means we'll use our collective willpower and self conhahahaa. Nah - means we'll have all the meph oyt the house by Friday. Only wy=ay we'll stop.


----------



## Delsyd

Good Luck.


----------



## Link_S

Best wish's, i know how you feel. I couldnt sleep because there was meph nearby, now a third sleepless night in a row is sure to ensue :/


----------



## harryhoofter

Link_S said:


> Best wish's, i know how you feel. I couldnt sleep because there was meph nearby, now a third sleepless night in a row is sure to ensue :/



Why though? I'm sorry mate, but you're an idiot. If you are aware that it's nearby, and that if it is nearby, you need to throw it away. IT'S JUST A BIT OF MONEY. Why sacrifice your health for pennies? Your health is priceless.


----------



## Link_S

My mind and body are on autopilot, by 'because' nearby i mean i tried for 3 hours to sleep, then gave up and had some mephedrone to make me feel better.

Believe me i know i'm an idiot, everything i do with regards to meph is stupid and i post it on here so other people can marvel at how this idiot cant break a psychological cycle of abuse of a dangerous drug that should be easy. I feel weak, i feel stupid, and if it wasn't for those that i'd leave behind right now i'd welcome the meph (or anything) to kill me


----------



## harryhoofter

To me link dude, it sounds like you have some serious emotional issues, not drug issues. You're using the drugs to escape from those problems. I was the same, I used to smoke weed to avoid going to uni and doing my work, now I've been kicked out. 

It takes balls dude, to admit having a problem, now you need to ask yourself why have I got this problem? Why are you doing this to yourself? You don't want to die, so stop thinking stupid like that, be a man about it. Have confidence in yourself and things will become easier. I feel confident enough to say you are not a stupid individual, just a misguided one.


Take it easy.


----------



## Link_S

^I used death to try and convey my frustration, sorry if you misunderstood i'm so frustrated i could kill myself, but i never would, life is worth living even if its just for the next smile imo 

But of course your right, i found some posts from a few months back where i had a benzo habit, trying to hide behind it again, a few of my issues which might be small compared to what some have to deal with
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7571246&postcount=295
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=7571664&postcount=297
From benzo to meph, also i was doing meph daily then & didnt see it as an addiction, i was more focused on the valium

God i feel like im just posting this to get sympathy, and maybe i am i dont know, thanks for your kind words hh


----------



## teris

phillop said:


> I recieved physical withdrawal symptoms in that I would get "electric zaps" up my muscles, behind my eyes, headaches, for 1-3 days when having not used mephedrone. I think that combining coming off an SSRI (which can produce brain zaps in itself if stopped cold turkey) while using mephedrone (also can cause zaps if abused) is not the best of ideas. They are truly horrible, and often happen just as you are literally about to loose consciousness and fall asleep in the hypnagogic stage. This implies that they are due to some alteration in serotonin receptors of some kind, which are thought to regulate sleep patterns.
> 
> Swim got the Zaps really badly after abusing MDMA too. Other than this the side effects remained laregly psychological and had all the markings as a psychological addiction.



holy shit!! so thats what it was

i must admit i had  a few meph binges but the last one was really worst. i took 9 grams in 72 hrs...the thing is...when i start i just CANT stop. no matter how bad it is...and despite knowign how bad it is i still couldnt stop.

i really tought sth was damaged becouse i had those electric zaps just when i was falling asleep.


----------



## Evad

I dont think zaps are really to do with withdrawal as much as they are just side effects of abusing a serotonergic drug, withdrawal is a misleading term here.


----------



## Rickyo

Wow I can't believe how much of a problem this drug is to some people. I have a mate who's just bought 10 grams of the stuff as he tried it a while ago and decided he liked it. I'm concerned he's going to start caining it as he has a habbit of hoovering up drugs pretty quickly


----------



## botfly

the most uncomfortable part of the comedown are the zaps, it's like a micro fit or something, i could'nt imgaine niging for longer than a a few days and getting them, they get more powerful the longer u take meph. i'd suggest smoking some weed and drinking alcoholf if you come off it and want some sleep.


----------



## captain codshit

In all honesty I can understand why. The rush/empathy you get from meph is one of the best feelings of any RC or drugs I have tried. That plus redosing actually works, when it comes to the stage with MDMA after maybe 500-700mg it simply will not. And of course its very cheap in comparison to coke or MDMA crystals.

It is a good drug if you can avoid going OTT. But it is pretty fiendish and people who are fiends anyway are obviously going to find it fiendish. I think bulk buy of over 5-10g of this stuff has to be a bad idea.. And it being so cheap, thats exactly whats happening. I bet if coke was as cheap everyone would be bulk buying and going overboard too. Theres defo some funny side effects though. To be hinest I enjoed the head on and probably still would take it, but everyday or every week with this stuff is not a sensible option.


----------



## eclipsedesign

botfly said:


> the most uncomfortable part of the comedown are the zaps, it's like a micro fit or something, i could'nt imgaine niging for longer than a a few days and getting them, they get more powerful the longer u take meph. i'd suggest smoking some weed and drinking alcoholf if you come off it and want some sleep.



That's the description I was looking for "zaps". Very, very weird indeed.


----------



## Shambles

Brain Zaps Thread

As Evad said, seems to be a consequence of use and/or abuse of many sertonergic drugs - including SSRIs which is the only drug I have experienced them on. Paroxetine/Seroxat in particular. *shudders*


----------



## Fishface

Shambles said:


> Paroxetine/Seroxat in particular. *shudders*


Never again


----------



## Shambles

My final run-in with Seroxat was when I stopped taking a high dose abruptly cos it had made me a zombie. Unfortunately my timing was a lil awry cos I did it at the same time as (briefly) withdrawing from a largish (1g+ daily) heroin habit. In my ignorance I took a whole pack of Nytol (diphenhydramine) to try to sleep through the worst of it. Yeah. _Just_ as much fun as it sounds and then some 8(


----------



## eclipsedesign

I've been getting similar feeling effects throughout my entire body 

And I haven't touched the drone since Saturday either.. (And not for the huge foreseeable future either)


----------



## angelsmoke

Wow, massive sympathies to those who've had the brain zaps without knowing what they were. That must be terrifying - I was lucky to have seen the term and thread before (after my first serious meph binge). Unlucky to have them for over a week though.
They're one of the the least uncomfortable parts for me though - I am better at tolerating physical pain (or discomfort I guess) than mental pain.



Evad said:


> I dont think zaps are really to do with withdrawal as much as they are just side effects of abusing a serotonergic drug, withdrawal is a misleading term here.



I agree, based on some people getting zaps after 1 night on MDMA.

I'm now convinced that the other effects I suffer are *all* down to low dopamine. Google it and see! 

Sorry my last post was so short, and implied things were much worse than they actually are. We are both doing ok.... as in we're not dead and still stopping Friday. Feeling, as mugabe puts it, "little bit wee little bit woo" (never heard that before and find it very very cute). 
Meph has become increasingly unpredictable since I admitted it was an addiction. I guess because now it's a drug that I don't really want to take, yet really really do, it messes with my head.
It's really horrible sometimes -- feeling edgy, jumpy, miserable, multiplied by meph. Other times it's fairly nice. Only when I'm with mugabe (chatting, kissing, cuddling, obvious conclusion-ing) do I feel the old euphoria.
Now, I think I read that anticipation of sex causes an increase in dopamine productions. But then, so does love 


Oh yeh -- coke stops meph fiending. Obviously all meph addicts should substitute cocaine! Then all the problems are solved! Make sure you bulk buy so it's cheap!


----------



## Shambles

angelsmoke said:


> Feeling, as mugabe puts it, "little bit wee little bit woo" (never heard that before and find it very very cute).



Mugabe, yesterday

Now lay off the meph, lay on the boy and go fuck his lil brains out - _raise_ those dopamine levels the happy way 

Good to hear you two are doing reasonably well


----------



## angelsmoke

Shambles said:


> Mugabe, yesterday
> 
> Now lay off the meph, lay on the boy and go fuck his lil brains out - _raise_ those dopamine levels the happy way
> 
> Good to hear you two are doing reasonably well



Hahahaha - that is sheer brilliance 

Thanks for the advice - if Shambles says it, I guess it must be done!!


----------



## nuke

Yeah, the brain zaps I noticed a lot with serotonergic neurotoxins.. Had it bad with MDMA, MDA and meth.

I'm going to be worried a lot about this one until I hear some strong evidence against neurotoxicity for both dopaminergic and serotonergic neurons.  I really can't caution people enough about this compound. 



			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> It affects dopamine more than serotonin I think (may be mistaken but it certainly has a strong dopaminegic action) which would go some considerable way to explain the strong fiending it produces.


It's hard to say exactly.  4-Methylamphetamine is about an equipotent releaser of all three monoamines, while amphetamine is very selective for only DA and NE.  The n-methylation of an amphetamine/cathinone usually increases its ability to release serotonin (and to a lesser extent dopamine and norepinephrine; the basicity of the secondary amine may somehow be important to the mechanism of release).  Methcathinone is selective for DA/NE over 5HT.  If I were to guess I'd say the amount of serotonin release would be very high, higher than methamphetamine or methcathinone and similar to MDMA.  There will be no specific 5HT2A or 5HT2C agonism that creates psychedelic effects like you would get with MDMA from the metabolite MDA, however.


----------



## Treacle

I used to get zaps when I was hammering pills. I knew what they were, as I'd read about them. I used to get them walking down the street, which was a bit alarming. I carried on battering pills regardless, and they never came back and never have, even though pills (MDMA) are non-existent almost, now.


----------



## Rickyo

captain codshit said:


> That plus redosing actually works, when it comes to the stage with MDMA after maybe 500-700mg it simply will not. And of course its very cheap in comparison to coke or MDMA crystals.


And yet I still always keep redosing MDMA even though I know it won't do much 
When I'm high I can't stop myself and convince myself that it will work so just keep on going and going and goooooingg


----------



## Rickyo

Oh yeah, in relation to brain zaps, I get them all the time. I find they are actually a side effect of anxiety disorder, although I don't get them very intensely just from anxiety. SSRI's and MDMA have been responsible for them in particular. Effexor gave me them big time when I came off it. They don't bother me that much actually, as I know what they are. I find that when I move my eyes from side to side that triggers them and they go off in rapid fire.


----------



## ColtDan

ive never had brain zaps before, what do they feel like?


----------



## Shambles

Kinda like the name implies really, Colt - like electric shocks running through your head. Really no fun at all 



			
				wiki linki posted in the thread from above said:
			
		

> "Brain zaps" and sensations
> 
> Symptoms described as "brain zaps", "brain shocks," "brain shivers" or "head shocks" are a withdrawal symptom experienced during discontinuation (or reduction of dose) of antidepressant drugs.[6][7] The symptoms are widely variable in description and of unknown etiology;[7] common descriptions include dizziness, electric shock-like sensations, sweating, nausea, insomnia, tremor, confusion, and vertigo.[6][7] The MedDRA "preferred term" for coding these types of symptoms in adverse drug reaction reports (for use in pharmacovigilance databases such as under the Yellow Card Scheme), is paraesthesia.[8][9]
> 
> In a 1997 survey, a "sizable minority" of medical professionals were not confidently aware of the existence of antidepressant withdrawal symptoms.[10] A 2005 review of adverse event reporting showed that descriptions of "electric shocks" from patients on paroxetine had been reported more frequently than some other symptoms.[8]



Countdown to stopping day starts now, Mugabe and Angel - much luck and much  - let us know how you're getting on


----------



## ColtDan

is that like when your on the edge of sleep sometimes and you jolt awake?


----------



## Shambles

Not really, Colt. See the list of symptom descriptions above. Brain zaps are pretty painful, "shocking" and unpleasant. Much more so than the jolts you get when you are trying to sleep or G-shocks and the like.


----------



## captain codshit

ColtDan said:


> is that like when your on the edge of sleep sometimes and you jolt awake?



Almost the opposite mate, its like your brain cuts off for a second. Since my large MDMA binge last weekend I've had it a couple of times this week. Not at all pleasant. I think lack of sleep adds to it, because as I was going to sleep on saturday I had a severe feeling zap, almost like it was hard to come out of?! Was quite worrying at the time tbh.


----------



## ColtDan

bloody hell, that sounds horrible


----------



## The Kid

Angelsmoke and Mugabe, good luck tomorrow peeps!


----------



## Shakermaker

Wow I'm glad I've seen this thread. I had these brain zaps once a few months ago after a heavy night on MDMA. It was my third time using it and my first comedown.

I remember lying bed completely stressed out because I just wanted to sleep but every time I started to nod off I got this horrible zap in my brain. It was pretty terrifying at the time, I didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Shambles

Yup. A whole lotta no fun indeed 

Welcome to BL and EADD, Shakermaker


----------



## Shakermaker

Shambles said:


> Yup. A whole lotta no fun indeed
> 
> Welcome to BL and EADD, Shakermaker




Thanks Shambles.


Yeah not much fun at all. It least I know there was nothing seriously wrong now.


----------



## Rickyo

Shambles said:


> Not really, Colt. See the list of symptom descriptions above. Brain zaps are pretty painful, "shocking" and unpleasant. Much more so than the jolts you get when you are trying to sleep or G-shocks and the like.


Hmmm... I don't find them painful. In fact I don't even really find them unpleasant, and definitely not shocking now I know what they are. I think some of it must be down to your attitude towards them, because I get them all the time and I'm faily indifferent to them, unless I get them constantly for a while and then they can be a bit annoying.


----------



## angelsmoke

The Kid said:


> Angelsmoke and Mugabe, good luck tomorrow peeps!





Shambles said:


> Countdown to stopping day starts now, Mugabe and Angel - much luck and much  - let us know how you're getting on



Thanks guys!
Thanks to everyone else who has posted as well.

Most of the time, I can't wait to be rid of the stuff. Sometimes a cloud of "NOOOOO, life without meph?? I can't cope" will descend. That's normal though, I think (based on attempts to quit smoking).

We'll do our best to keep you updated. Probably will get some "I'm fiending" posts on Friday, then we're going to sleep through the weekend!


----------



## Delsyd

i wish u the best angel and mugabe.

ive had quite a few addictions in my time (cigs, pot, heroin, meth) and have managed to overcome them all.

I beleive you guys can overcome this.
best of luck and much love.

BL is here for support when u need it.


----------



## Fishface

Shambles said:


> Feel free to vent, moan, rant and bitch at will


What's poor old Will done?

Seriously, good luck, Angelsmoke.


----------



## Ringfinger

You guys shouldn't be dabbling with an RC that hasnt been researched properly. This can be a very dangerous thing. 

At least with MDMA we have 30+ years of heavy users to somewhat gauge the drug with. With meph, we barely have anything.

Good luck to you guys experiencing problems with it. i am sure you two will overcome the shit.


----------



## Treacle

Ringfinger said:


> You guys shouldn't be dabbling with an RC that hasnt been researched properly. This can be a very dangerous thing.


As opposed to a RESEARCH CHEMICAL that has been researched properly? *snip*


----------



## Shambles

I'm only aware of maybe one piece of research done so far on meph that's been mentioned here - and that seemed rather bizarre (3.5g injected subcutaneously!?!) so I'm not sure what that was about. Meph is more of an unreasearched chemical than a research chemical. What little research/evidence there is doesn't look too promising but we really only have personal experience and the implications of the chemistry to go on so far. Using such large quantities of virtually any drug - even those with many years of use - would fuck just about anyone over anyway so any possible additional problems that come with meph (ab)use are just that - possible additional problems to what you'd get anyway from heavy stim abuse, I'd think.


----------



## Acid4Blood

treacle said:


> as opposed to a research chemical that has been researched properly? *snip*



lmfao =d


----------



## Pauliepop

So todays the big day guys.... wishing you all the best. Stay strong!


----------



## Bearlove

Just offering my support and wishing you the both the best of luck - take care.

It may be useful for you and others who are suffering from this to document how you are feeling?   Physical effects, emotional feelings, temptations etc - Im sure the mods wouldnt mind a "Blog" style post were we could all chip in and offer support as you go?


----------



## muttonchops

> You guys shouldn't be dabbling with an RC that hasnt been researched properly.



Most people didn't give a shit in the 80's when they were taking MDMA and most people still don't give a shit today when taking new chemicals.


----------



## Rickyo

muttonchops said:


> Most people didn't give a shit in the 80's when they were taking MDMA and most people still don't give a shit today when taking new chemicals.


It's true. And to be completely honest I find myself throwing caution to the wind far too often when it comes to drugs. I guess it's human nature to a certain degree.

Does seem odd though how so many of us are willing to take the risk of killing ourselves, or seriously fucking ourselves up for a few hours of fun.


----------



## discopupils

Good luck you two


----------



## captain codshit

Ringfinger said:


> You guys shouldn't be dabbling with an RC that hasnt been researched properly. This can be a very dangerous thing.
> 
> At least with MDMA we have 30+ years of heavy users to somewhat gauge the drug with. With meph, we barely have anything.
> 
> Good luck to you guys experiencing problems with it. i am sure you two will overcome the shit.



As has already been said, little was known about MDMA when it hit the rave scene big in the late 80's/early 90's... People honestly believed the strong pills had smack in them, that shows the level of knowlage then.

Who are you to tell people what they should or shouldn't be doing? 8)


----------



## ColtDan

muttonchops said:


> Most people didn't give a shit in the 80's when they were taking MDMA and most people still don't give a shit today when taking new chemicals.




this person speaks the truth.


----------



## robydoo24

Good luck Guys Thoughts will be with you over the next dark days.

(My language is obviously too strong as my last post berating Ringfinger for his downright insensitive, condescending and Ill advised post was deleted.)


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, the mods are wankers on here.


----------



## Audio Terrorist

There's nothing I can add to this post that hasn't already been said, if you have an addiction, then you know what you need to do. I also know from personal experience that it is much easier said than done. Much much fucking easier.

I just want Mugabe & Angelsmoke to know that I wish you all the best and hope you find the strength to get through your current situation. 

As Franklin D. Roosevelt said "When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on."

You can get past this low point in your lives, look forward to your future, shit can and will get better.

I hope I'm not sounding condescending with this post, It's really not intended. I've been in a similar situation and I just want to show that you can +1 to the list people that are thinking about you and sending you my best wishes.


----------



## angelsmoke

Sorry it's been so long without an update -- turns out using the computer is pretty unpleasant (monitor refresh rate seems to make brain zaps worse).

It's been a horrible few days -- I suppose our only blessing was that the last week of meph was so fucked up (bordering on psychosis for me, way over the line for him) that there's been no real desire for it since we stopped.

So no fiending, but a depressing and brain-zappy twitchy sleepfest interrupted by stuffing our faces with anything and everything foodlike.

A lot of the misery has been broken brain chemical shite, but there's a lot of genuine shock and pain at what a bloody mess we'd gotten ourselves into. Opening my eyes and seeing for the first time how well I've isolated myself from all of my friends and family (so they'd never dare comment on my chemical friend) was especially hard for me. I called it independence and ridiculed those who felt the need to have others involved in their lives... now I'm not sure what to think.

Ramble aside, it's been only 4 days meph free, but I think things are starting to look up!  Thanks to everyone for the support


----------



## 4-OH

So glad to hear you're doing well guys


----------



## Inso

Good stuff angelsmoke, keep it up and remember how bad it was if temptation ever arises again.


----------



## Shambles

Excellent news, Angel. Stick with it - well worth the shit you have to put up with along the way. Good luck, keep us updated and much


----------



## The Kid

Good stuff Angelsmoke! Keep going!


----------



## perfect haze

good luck angelsmoke 

Been using for over a year meself havent been out of supply for the last 6 months at least. I'm pretty naughty with it but rarely exceed 5g a week and most time keep it around the 2-3g mark. 

Havent noticed any really bad specific side effects unique to 4mmc compared to any other stim, except the 'brain zap' which is a weirdy fucker. Can't say I feel any physical dependence myself, its certainly easy to fiend but that (to me, at least) is a totally differnet kettle of fish.

Will be sticking around this thread though, if only to offer my support to those who wanna get off the train


----------



## Rickyo

Good luck anglesmoke. I've read a lot of you posts and some of your blog, so got an idea of what you've been through. Stay strong!


----------



## MeDieViL

Great news, keep going man!


----------



## eclipsedesign

*pats angel on the back*
That's good news and I really hope you can keep it up


----------



## Bearlove

Nice one Angelsmoke  - stick with it


----------



## Bearlove

Just to pick up on one line of this thread

"Most people didn't give a shit in the 80's when they were taking MDMA and most people still don't give a shit today when taking new chemicals"

In the 80's we didnt have advanced drug discussion forums where people who really know what they are talking about break down a chemical and explain how it works.  

We do now and most forums all point out that Meph is toxic, people today have these warnings and they are ignoring them which imoh is different.


----------



## Shambles

^ And MDMA already had at least 30 years of human use and research (albeit relatively limited) behind it by the 80s. Many people who took it may well not have been aware, but it was a known drug with known effects and side-effects even then.


----------



## mushroompie

Honestly. This stuff can be pretty addictive. I have been using this substance for quite a while now, more then a year, and constantly had my use under control (like 2 grams a month max. on 1 or 2 occassions, sometimes maybe a little more or less). 

But when handling large amounts ... this stuff can get pretty tempting, also because it's so damn cheap. Normally I am pretty good at keeping my use under control, but the past few months I started going a bit overboard. I seized usage for a while, before I might get addicted. I can imagine people can seriously get addicted to this, I have tried a pretty large amount of drugs in my life and until now only nicotine truly lead to an addiction. 

I'd say it's on par with coke and amphetamines as for addiction. Can be nice, but take care with this one. Especially since it is so wide available in damn pure forms (compared to street drugs).

And funny to hear about those brain zaps ... After a heavy weekend I get the same thing on monday or tuesday. Often combined with some form of sleep paralysis, when I lay on my bed I sometimes get in a state in which I can't move and am half awake .... it's pretty damn scarying and it takes a while to get control over your body again. Last time this happened it was after a heavy weekend and while taking GHB, I was sitting behind my PC and slipped into a drowsy state ... had no control over my musscles anymore and saw my head bending over. I was hanging there with my eyes closed, everything dark and my head bent over. I felt really anxious, as it feels like you are constantly falling and can hit the ground in an awkward position any time. 

Never had anything like sleep paralysis before. It is said that sleep deprivation causes this, but the funny thing is that I never binge on meph. It's not a drug that makes me stay up all night. Well, maybe stay up all night lol, but eventually go to bed in the morning ... I never feel like this on mephedrone. I have been awake for 72 hours with amphetamines before, and that never caused anything effect like this ever before. 

humm.


----------



## captain codshit

mushroompie said:


> Honestly. This stuff can be pretty addictive. I have been using this substance for quite a while now, more then a year, and constantly had my use under control (like 2 grams a month max. on 1 or 2 occassions, sometimes maybe a little more or less).
> 
> But when handling large amounts ... this stuff can get pretty tempting, also because it's so damn cheap. Normally I am pretty good at keeping my use under control, but the past few months I started going a bit overboard. I seized usage for a while, before I might get addicted. I can imagine people can seriously get addicted to this, I have tried a pretty large amount of drugs in my life and until now only nicotine truly lead to an addiction.
> 
> I'd say it's on par with coke and amphetamines as for addiction. Can be nice, but take care with this one. Especially since it is so wide available in damn pure forms (compared to street drugs).
> 
> *And funny to hear about those brain zaps ... After a heavy weekend I get the same thing on monday or tuesday. Often combined with some form of sleep paralysis, when I lay on my bed I sometimes get in a state in which I can't move and am half awake .... it's pretty damn scarying and it takes a while to get control over your body again.* Last time this happened it was after a heavy weekend and while taking GHB, I was sitting behind my PC and slipped into a drowsy state ... had no control over my musscles anymore and saw my head bending over. I was hanging there with my eyes closed, everything dark and my head bent over. I felt really anxious, as it feels like you are constantly falling and can hit the ground in an awckward position any time.
> 
> Never had anything like sleep paralysis before. It is said that sleep deprivation causes this, but the funny thing is that I never binge on meph. It's not a drug that makes me stay up all night. Well, maybe stay up all night lol, but go to bed in the morning ... I never feel like this on mephedrone. I have been awake for 72 hours with amphetamine before, and that never caused anything like this. Not really worrying, but very weird.
> 
> humm.



I've been getting this exact thing alot lately. I feel like I'm falling asleep, yet I'm still there only its like I'm not coming out of it for a second, scary indeed! I almost have to fight it to physically pull myself out of it. Weird as hell. And I don't use much meph anymore, I've been doing a few real pills most weekends. But last weekend I did 2gr of meph over the weekend and I've still been getting the brain zaps today and feel tired. Although I was up till 9am on Sat after Friday night then 6am on Sun after Saturday night  

Got a party this weekend but I'll be sticking to the pills I think


----------



## mushroompie

There's something weird with this side effect. I have read a few reports where people seem to be describing the same symptons. It took a while for me to find out what this sympton exactly was until I saw a Dutch description of sleep paralysis that exactly matched what I was experiencing. Mephedrone certainly does something weird with your sleeping pattern I think.

Ah well. I am taking a break for a while to reconsider things and lower tolerance again. After all, it is a stimulant and worst of all an RC stimulant. Stimulants are something you should always take extra care for, they can be pretty destructive when used careless.


----------



## Rickyo

mushroompie said:


> And funny to hear about those brain zaps ... After a heavy weekend I get the same thing on monday or tuesday. Often combined with some form of sleep paralysis, when I lay on my bed I sometimes get in a state in which I can't move and am half awake .... it's pretty damn scarying and it takes a while to get control over your body again.


I've had that off pills I think. Also had it from lack of sleep. Is really scary, luckily I only had it for a few seconds each time. Some people get it for a lot longer!


----------



## 7zark7

Rickyo said:


> I've had that off pills I think. Also had it from lack of sleep. Is really scary, luckily I only had it for a few seconds each time. Some people get it for a lot longer!



Sleep paralysis is great - if you like that sort of thing! 

As others have mentioned, it is most likely due to a lack of / the replenishment of serotonin.

Old thread: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=262373


----------



## swilow

Guys, I don't know either of you, but my heart goes out to you in this time. Readiing this thead has bought tears to my eyes  I really hope you are both okay, and can beat this; mephedrone seems to tick all the boxes as the worlds worst substance; for the first time I truly WANT a drug criminalised, and my opinions on legalisation of all substamnces is really changing. 

You're in my distant Aussie thoughts  Much love to you, be strong and quit this stuff. 

Take care


----------



## muttonchops

> And MDMA already had at least 30 years of human use and research (albeit relatively limited) behind it by the 80s. Many people who took it may well not have been aware, but it was a known drug with known effects and side-effects even then.



yes, but back in the 80's scientists where positive it would give you irreversible damage.  There was evidence to back it up.  Based on the evidence around then, people still took it.

And as for these chat rooms, yes, they exist today, but only a tiny fraction of recreational users would even consider looking here.

Most people back then and today only make informed choices from what they hear from mates and read in the paper / media

Anyways, i don't want to derail this thread.  Angel / mugabe.  Keep up the good work.  Props on the very honest blog.


----------



## Shambles

I thought the "evidence" for MDMA causing brain damage was highly debatable even in the 80s, Mutton? Meh. Kinda irrelevant as I doubt folks munching pills in the 80s/90s even considered it for the most part. Who's ever believed a word of governmental propaganda?

All besides the point and better saved for another thread though - hope things are going okay Mugabe & Angel. Check in with us when you can


----------



## angelsmoke

Just thought I'd drop in and say hi again -- it's much much easier to use the computer now than it was earlier this week. Still not great - I wonder how long it will take for the circulation to return to my hands properly...

We're both doing really well. Still sleeping about 12 hours a night, and I'm still getting occasional brain zaps (thankfully no sleep paralysis after the first 2-3 days). Other than that though, great  Tomorrow lunchtime marks a week since  my last line.... and I'm so so so glad we stopped. I thought we'd both struggle without chemical fun, in an emotional "what the fuck do we do now?" way, but it's been fine. Turns out we get along pretty well sans-drug 

 to everyone for the support!! It's been crazy seeing how many people care - even if it's just a post or a blog comment -- all massively appreciated.  
I hope that anyone who is having trouble with this stuff can take heart from the fact that there is light at the end of the tunnel! Of course, I still have to try "real life"without meph when I go back to work next week, but for now I'm really pleased with how things are going.


----------



## captain codshit

Nice one Angelsmoke and mugabe, glad to hear you's are doing so well. Keep it up


----------



## Inso

Keep up the good work guys! And remember the human body has incredible powers of healing both physical and psychological, will feel totally normal eventually.


----------



## Treacle

Most of the 'evidence' for MDMA damage is flawed, government funded bollocks. If MDMA does cause damage, I think a lot more people would be reporting it. I've used MDMA very heavily, in the past, and don't feel like it's done any damage. 

Well done to both of you. Sorry for the off-topic stuff.


----------



## Link_S

^I know a few who abused it to extremes and it seriously affected their personality/sanity for a while. I also had and still have an irregular heartbeat after abusing it some years ago, not sure if this was preexisting or not though

The worst 'e-tard' seems to be much better now though

You're both doing really well btw


----------



## Rickyo

It makes sense that mdma will do _some_ damage. I mean I'd imagine it is unlikely that it isn't doing a bit of harm to our brains.

The thing is, that all these studies (and the media) have told us that the damage is huge, and this is where my worries get out of hand because I believe that I can significantly damage my brain from one heavy session. Although I am starting to get past that fear now.


----------



## MeDieViL

Rickyo said:


> It makes sense that mdma will do _some_ damage. I mean I'd imagine it is unlikely that it isn't doing a bit of harm to our brains.
> 
> The thing is, that all these studies (and the media) have told us that the damage is huge, and this is where my worries get out of hand because I believe that I can significantly damage my brain from one heavy session. Although I am starting to get past that fear now.



If it did that much damage in one session all ppl that were addicted to mephedrone would have been retarded by now.
Dont worry about it that much


----------



## muttonchops

angel / mugabe.  Hope this doesn't offend, but in the interest of science, have you thought about going to the docs and getting a full check over ecg etc?


----------



## perfect haze

Never felt any lasting damage from MDMA/'Pills' despite some fairly heavyweight abuse in the last decade, likewise dont really feel much damage being done from meph use.

Alcohol is the only drug I've abused where I can consciously equate the habit to specific loss of memory, physical function failures and long-term health effects (more long term than just looking a bit pasty after a hard session, at least)


----------



## Shambles

As pointed out above, you can't feel any damage done. Feeling shit doesn't mean harm has been caused anymore than feeling fine means it hasn't.


----------



## perfect haze

Yeah well it's as good a canary in a cage as anything else I can think of, short of keeping a medical team at your beckoned call 24/7, unless you prescribe to that abstinence philosophy which is kinda redundant anyway.


----------



## Shambles

Abstinence?!? How dare you - please don't use such foul and offensive language in EADD 

There are degrees of harm though (which is kinda the point of BL). MDMA is non-addictive and relatively harmless. Meph appears to be very addictive/compulsive and extremely harmful. Many report the latter feeling like it's doing less damage when it's fairly obvious to all that it's the other way round. How you feel after using something just isn't a very reliable way of knowing how much damage is being done but if folks educate themselves to the risks they can hopefully make better choices regarding their intoxicants of choice... in theory at least - not always so simple, I know


----------



## Rickyo

Shambles said:


> Meph appears to be very addictive/compulsive and extremely harmful.


Quire frightening when you think about - how many people are out there caining this stuff. The media used to talk about the generations of "ecstasy" abusers having problems down the line; maybe mephedrone actually will produce these problems.

How much mephedrone have you taken Shambles? I get the impression you did take a bit before hearing the news that it really is bad? Are you concerned about what you have taken?


----------



## Shambles

I've not really used all that much of the stuff to be honest, Rick. Few grams here and there but never especially enjoyed the effects. The dodginess of it is just another reason not to use it but even if it were totally harmless I wouldn't really bother using it cos it's a bit shit anyway. Not overly concerned about any damage done as I really haven't used all that much and doubt I'll use much more in the future. Would be rather unfortunate if after abusing the shit out of just about everything it was few poxy lil grams of a poxy lil drug here and there that brought me down. Would be most annoyed


----------



## Rickyo

Would be most annoying indeed! I did actually enjoy the effects a great deal, so I would partake if it was harmless. But as it stands, I won't be going anywhere near the stuff.


----------



## angelsmoke

muttonchops said:


> angel / mugabe.  Hope this doesn't offend, but in the interest of science, have you thought about going to the docs and getting a full check over ecg etc?



No offence taken - and yes, I have thought about it - it might just be the heads up that people need. Or it might be an open blessing to carry on mephin' away, hah.

How do you go about it though? I can imagine a GP just saying "oh, you're not dead yet, fuck off". I guess I can pull out the I HAVE HEALTH INSURANCE stick. Thoughts?


----------



## brokenbrain

Don't you just go in and say that you have never had a full physical before and you have been a bit paranoid about what potential health conditions you may have inflicted on yourself with alcohol and drug use, although you are currently not abusing stuff. Fucker should bring it all on!Isn't the point of a DR's to be ULTIMATE harm reduction? Why else do so many give out benzos regularly still? Its because they know the individual patient and recognise that this person has to currently take them (although they will constantly offer advice on how to reduce and eventually come off them if they are any good).


----------



## DzNutz

you both have known addiction issues and live together? its dangerous.

be a decent influence on each other and cut it out. [full stop]

go back to 'normal' drugs at 'normal' times.


----------



## DzNutz

or there will be permanent physical and neurological effects.


----------



## Rickyo

^ They are fully aware of their situation and risks it carries, and have both successfully quit their habbit. Please be more sensitive if you wish to offer advice.


----------



## brokenbrain

Mr Nutz we all know that is the most obvious thing to say, but just perhaps they are in love? Just perhaps they really get on well?
However if they end up being co-dependents on a couple more drugs then most likely the whole of EADD will be saying "GIVE EACH OTHER THE BIG FUCKING HEAVE HO"....until that point you have to respect their wishes. Its not up to us to decide is it?....until they are selling themselves in the park for brown and rocks, then we go down to Narnia and give em some real help!


----------



## B9

angelsmoke said:


> No offence taken - and yes, I have thought about it - it might just be the heads up that people need. Or it might be an open blessing to carry on mephin' away, hah.
> 
> How do you go about it though? I can imagine a GP just saying "oh, you're not dead yet, fuck off". I guess I can pull out the I HAVE HEALTH INSURANCE stick. Thoughts?




The chances are that you'll get a standard " frightener" response from any GP. Mentioning that you have health insurance might either invalidate or substantially increase the premiums if you're upfront about your useage of unresearched chemicals for purely hedonistic purposes.
Anyway good luck with keeping occupied & off the gear.


----------



## brokenbrain

Why do you have to pay for this? What the fuck is the NHS for? I reckon if I asked for everything up to a brainscan I might get it for zero. Could be way wrong of course. As it happens its time for a tune up and I do have things wrong with me anyway, so I expect I could get it all for free.


----------



## phillop

Well done you two, keep it up 

I found that my sleep pattern was all over the shop after I stopped binging on meph as I would sometimes stay up for days. This took a good few weeks to return to normality.


----------



## phillop

And to the person who asked if they had had checkups, I did after my binge. I had an ECG after doing about a gram a day for two weeks and it was fine. Oxygen levels were fine. Blood pressure was normal. This was 6 hours after doing about 2 grams in total in my final major binge on meph. The slightly purple colored knees however lasted a good few weeks but the doctor said it looked just like nomal bad circulation and nothing to be worried about (as my feet and hands were largely OK)


----------



## angelsmoke

B9 said:


> Mentioning that you have health insurance might either invalidate or substantially increase the premiums if you're upfront about your useage of unresearched chemicals for purely hedonistic purposes.



Aye, maybe, but they paid for me to see a psychiatrist and subsequently psychologist when I was having troubles with alcohol. But then I guess alcohol problems don't provoke the kneejerk "DRUGS!!! BAD!!!" reaction, whereas RC abuse would.

I got LFTs on the NHS following that, so maybe they would just agree if I was upfront about it. 

If it was a known drug with known cardiotoxic issues, I expect they'd test me up to the hilt. But since it's an unresearched unknown, they'd probably just belittle my concerns and send me on my way. Perhaps they worry that an 'all clear' will be a carte blanche to meph away.


----------



## angelsmoke

phillop said:


> Well done you two, keep it up
> 
> I found that my sleep pattern was all over the shop after I stopped binging on meph as I would sometimes stay up for days. This took a good few weeks to return to normality.



Thanks!

Yeah - I really, really struggled and felt completely horrific when I tried to carry on a normal life after overdoing it for a few weeks. This time I didn't even attempt normality....  I was awake for about 5 hours a day for the first 3-4 days off it!

Thanks for the info on the ECG too. I still think it'd be worth checking out, if I can.


----------



## phillop

angelsmoke said:


> If it was a known drug with known cardiotoxic issues, I expect they'd test me up to the hilt. But since it's an unresearched unknown, they'd probably just belittle my concerns and send me on my way.



Yep exactly, as soon as the doctor didn't find meph on his NHS system he seemed to loose interest and not really know what to suggest other than I would be fine and not to worry. Which I was in the long run ... but I was worried at the time with some of my symptoms.

this poster at drugs forum has some useful info to share, there has apperantly been a death due to mephedrone recorded in the NHS toxbase system and thats about it; 

http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=701399&postcount=86


> SWIM thinks that mephedrone and is decomps stay in the body for quite a long time (rapid tolerance) possibly two weeks or a month (speculation on self trials). It also takes time for SWIMs body to readjust after being dehydrated (a few days to recover properly) and if SWIM binges for 24hrs+ food/bowel problems also occur (lack of appetite, gap in renal activity).
> 
> A build up of lactate in the blood (source here) from dehydration can cause the heart to beat faster (tachycardia). Lactate may also cause panic attacks (source here) which also cause the heart to beat faster. When the heart beats fast the coronary arteries (blood supply to the heart muscle) get less blood/oxygen. (These arteries only fill with blood when the heart is relaxed - as BPM rises the relaxed period of each beat is reduced) -- Source here (SWIM also spoke to a doctor about this).
> 
> From there is a downward spiral that if the heart beats too fast then the muscle will die and you would have a heart-attack.
> 
> This is just one possiblity of course - SWIM has read the TOXBASE information that the NHS uses for mephedrone and it reads: possible death due to renal failure, cardiac arrest, liver failure as well as other things.
> 
> Synchronium - SWIM has taken mephedrone for 6 or 7 months and recently had 4-5 EKGs of the heart and a full blood workup and they found absolutely nothing wrong both during the episode and after at normal resting rate. Mephedrone may well be cardiotoxic but certainly in SWIM this hasn't been the case. SWIM also reports a heathly liver and kidneys.


----------



## DzNutz

i dont know how to quote.

but to clarify i never said they should separate at all in any way.  i just said they should encourage each other to cut it out.

and i'm glad to hear that they apparently have done just that.


----------



## Mugz

I haven't taken any since early morning on Friday the 6th. At about 7am on that Friday after a couple of hours sleep I had a very scary episode where I completely forgot how to talk or even what talking was, it was kind of like ego loss from psychs. Angelsmoke didn't have a clue what was going on with me, it was very scary as I had lost my language skills and struggled to get anything across to her that made any sense. It took me about 2 hours to relearn how to speak in basic sentences to explain what was happening to me. 
This was even scarier at lunchtime when angelsmoke came home from work, she woke me up as I had fallen asleep again and I started talking absolute gibberish nonsense again for about 10 minutes. The whole thing was really scary and I don't plan on it happening again.

Ever since we have stopped things have got so much better, even small things like going shopping together have been enjoyable and much easier. I never thought I would say such words but I am appreciating being sober a lot more recently, it allows me to do so many more normal things. 

My dad came to visit at the weekend and stayed in the flat with us for a bit and then took us out for lunch. This would never have happened while we were on meph because I wouldn't have let him come in a flat that stunk of meph and it would have been an anxiety nightmare while out with him if we had been on meph. My dad commented that he was really happy at how well I seemed to be doing and how happy we seemed to be from his point of view.

In general I am very very happy that we gave up mephedrone when we did as we were both hovering dangerously close to rock bottom, but with each others help and support we have managed to claw ourselves back up again. Life is so much better now and I'm really grateful for everything about life. 

The whole mephedrone experience has ultimately brought me and angelsmoke closer together. I'm so proud of her and how strong she has been through the whole thing. It's been hard but now we have come out of the other side with a greater understanding and appreciation for each other and life. Just have to hope that there is no long term damage done to our bodies during the whole thing.


----------



## wibble

Congratulations on getting this far, both of you.


----------



## Acid4Blood

Yeah, congratulations to both of you. Fair play!


----------



## muttonchops

> How do you go about it though?



I have a really excellent doctor and i know if i went in and explained i had just quit a massive stim habit and am now seriously worried for my health, he wouldn't hesitate to get me checked out some how.  I know other people haven't had the same experience with health professionals though sadly


----------



## bogman

some good news there mugabe,keep it up.


----------



## Mugz

monkyfunky said:


> It would be _really_ useful to see how if it did have any significant effects on you, health wise. Worth pushing your doc for, I'd say.



I would like to find out too, but since I moved in with angelsmoke I haven't registered for a doctor's surgery in this city, I'm sure my old doctor would probably do all of the tests but it's a long way to travel to find out whether or not I could do it. I also wouldn't really want the first thing a new doctor up here to do to be checking me out after drug abuse, wouldn't really be a good impression.

I'm happy enough just carrying on with life and not knowing the long term effects if there are any. Ignorance is bliss and all that.


----------



## Tryptamite

Glad to hear that you both have got yourselves together. Of all the drugs to get addicted to it think mephedrone is a very bad one, considering all the concerns of it's effect on health.

I can see how easily it could happen though, given the purity, the ease of availability and above all, the low low price!


----------



## Evad

mugabe said:


> I would like to find out too, but since I moved in with angelsmoke I haven't registered for a doctor's surgery in this city, I'm sure my old doctor would probably do all of the tests but it's a long way to travel to find out whether or not I could do it. I also wouldn't really want the first thing a new doctor up here to do to be checking me out after drug abuse, wouldn't really be a good impression.
> 
> I'm happy enough just carrying on with life and not knowing the long term effects if there are any. Ignorance is bliss and all that.



congrats man and you also win the prize for "creepiest avatar of all time" doublewin!


----------



## MeDieViL

mugabe said:


> I haven't taken any since early morning on Friday the 6th. At about 7am on that Friday after a couple of hours sleep I had a very scary episode where I completely forgot how to talk or even what talking was, it was kind of like ego loss from psychs. Angelsmoke didn't have a clue what was going on with me, it was very scary as I had lost my language skills and struggled to get anything across to her that made any sense. It took me about 2 hours to relearn how to speak in basic sentences to explain what was happening to me.
> This was even scarier at lunchtime when angelsmoke came home from work, she woke me up as I had fallen asleep again and I started talking absolute gibberish nonsense again for about 10 minutes. The whole thing was really scary and I don't plan on it happening again.
> 
> Ever since we have stopped things have got so much better, even small things like going shopping together have been enjoyable and much easier. I never thought I would say such words but I am appreciating being sober a lot more recently, it allows me to do so many more normal things.
> 
> My dad came to visit at the weekend and stayed in the flat with us for a bit and then took us out for lunch. This would never have happened while we were on meph because I wouldn't have let him come in a flat that stunk of meph and it would have been an anxiety nightmare while out with him if we had been on meph. My dad commented that he was really happy at how well I seemed to be doing and how happy we seemed to be from his point of view.
> 
> In general I am very very happy that we gave up mephedrone when we did as we were both hovering dangerously close to rock bottom, but with each others help and support we have managed to claw ourselves back up again. Life is so much better now and I'm really grateful for everything about life.
> 
> The whole mephedrone experience has ultimately brought me and angelsmoke closer together. I'm so proud of her and how strong she has been through the whole thing. It's been hard but now we have come out of the other side with a greater understanding and appreciation for each other and life. Just have to hope that there is no long term damage done to our bodies during the whole thing.


Great news.


----------



## Riklet

Good stuff Mugabe, really positive reading that, you should both be epically proud of yourselves.  

Your new avatar reminds me of Stiffler's brother btw.  pussy pussy pussyyy! no idea why that is the case! :D

I think any decent doctor will give you various check ups if you request them, never be affraid to ask, and to change doctor if you have a prick.  Even a stern doctor who doesn't approve of your lifestyle choices is there to monitor and help your health, and stuff like an ECG can be necessary in order to do that.  They are not doing their job if they are refusing to help you with issues you are concerned about, imo.  

Also, forget "bad impressions" when it comes to doctors, its best to be honest really, it's your health innit... they've probably seen and heard a lot worse anyway.


----------



## Wahslab

I just wanted to say a huge well done to Mugabe and Angelsmoke (in a non patronising way). You guys have done fantastic in quitting how you did.

I saw you both just before just before the set date and saw how much you were struggling with it so I am very impressed and proud of the both of you.

Glad you are both feeling better and heading in the right direction. Talking to Mugabe now who has a job potentially lined up put a smile on my face. :D <---- Like that!


----------



## Boffhead

Good stuff guys *hi-five and hug*
Keep up the good work, glad you feel better for it.


----------



## phillop

monkyfunky said:


> Question for those who are nailing the meph morning and night.
> 
> Do you take vitamin supplements? I'm assuming you aren't cooking up 3 square & healthy meals a day if you're bashing the drone that hard.



Yep I used to take multivitamins and minerals all the time, with extra magnesium supplements, vitamin c and occasionally melatonin in the night. I was truly packed full of anti-oxidants when using meph. And when binging could only really eat things like fruit, rice puddings, smoothies, etc, no real solids. I used to make sure I'd take at least my RDA of all vitamins and minerals and munch lots of fruit and cereal. I did loose weight however, and when I stopped using meph so much my apetite was through the roof for weeks.

Edit: good news btw and keep it up. Looks like your far past the worst.


----------



## perfect haze

I kinda can't really do it like I used to in my heyday so if i do an all-nighter then by the next evening I'm well ready for a hideous amount of munch and a nice long sleep, even if I still have plenty drugs left. 

If I end up having a cheeky line in the week it generally wont be till after ive eaten anyway and it wont put me off getting my munch on the next morning. 

I do try and smoke lots o' green which is v helpful in sorting out your appetite.

Even so, it's well unhealthy to do mephy binges too often. Regardless of the individual toxicity of meph it's pretty obvious hammering any stim that hard is gonna bugger you up.


E2a: congratz and good luck to the guys and gals keeping it clean.


----------



## koneko

Great post mugabe, you've been through a lot together, but sounds like you've turned the corner 

Love to you both xxx


----------



## DzNutz

well done perfect haze, you have achieved balance and responsibility.

if everyone done this drugs would get a better rep


----------



## perfect haze

Cheers man, now if only I could achieve those things in every other aspect of my life and I'd be laughin' 

In all honesty though, I don't think my drug pursuits are actually a particularly good example of healthy and responsible use, it actually makes me blush a bit but also makes me feel very reassured when I see posts on forums where folk do act far more responsibly and safely than I have done, and still do nowadays...


----------



## The Kid

Congrats Mugabe and Angelsmoke! 

So does that mean you're off all drugs forever?


----------



## Mugz

Thanks everyone for all of the nice comments and good wishes 




The Kid said:


> Congrats Mugabe and Angelsmoke!
> 
> So does that mean you're off all drugs forever?



Nah, not off all drugs forever, still drugs occasionally. Not making drugs the focal point of our lives is the main thing. We have had so much more fun and happiness since we have stopped taking the meph daily. 
Im starting a job on thursday so cant really be drugging it up during the week now either.


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

I shall call in tomorrow to give an update on my meph usage, may even write up a a huge "My Story Post"  to show how meph has effected my life and others around it since first discovering it. My village made the local telly and press last week, no prizes for guessing who started the epedemic.

People who have PMed me, ill reply tomorrow. Just so you know im not being ignorant, i aint been on in a while.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

You in court tomorrow?


----------



## B9

Nice to see you around baron - take care


----------



## parttime crackhead

Baron_Greenbck said:


> I shall call in tomorrow to give an update on my meph usage, may even write up a a huge "My Story Post"  to show how meph has effected my life and others around it since first discovering it. My village made the local telly and press last week, no prizes for guessing who started the epedemic.
> 
> People who have PMed me, ill reply tomorrow. Just so you know im not being ignorant, i aint been on in a while.



Good to know you're doing alright, that you're alive at least


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

No, im at court 17th of December.

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...ne_could_die_from_legal_high_sweeping_region/ 

All this is coz of me, I had that Inspector at my house a week before this artice. Its fucking shit, everyone is complete messes.


----------



## B9

i haven't been reading EADD much so have no idea why you're at court ?


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

> “We know it is not on the radar for most parents and, sadly, because of its use in our area we would expect it to be readily available throughout every town and city in the North-East and the UK.”
> 
> He added that in Durham police have taken a stance and anyone found with it will be arrested on suspicion of *possession of a banned substance.*
> 
> They will be taken to a police cell, their DNA and fingerprints taken and that arrest, depending upon enquiries, could have serious implications for example on future job applications.




Yet, it's not actually banned. So, they are talking shit. 

Future job applications?


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

An affray in March, completely undrug related!!!!

To be fair, its gotten that bad round here arresting anyone in possesion is a good idea. If there ever was an argument for the legalisation of all drugs, Mephedrone has well and truely squashed it!!!!


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

Co Durham eh! Small towns are worse than cities half the time.

I once did an internship with the Northern Echo when I was 23 ! Ha! I've since decided that I do not like the Media.


----------



## kittykat87

Omg why would someone do this????!

http://www.24dash.com/news/Communit...hedrone-dangers-after-user-ripped-off-scrotum


----------



## MeDieViL

kittykat87 said:


> Omg why would someone do this????!
> 
> http://www.24dash.com/news/Communit...hedrone-dangers-after-user-ripped-off-scrotum



WTF?


----------



## B9

Baron_Greenbck said:


> An affray in March, completely undrug related!!!!
> 
> To be fair, its gotten that bad round here arresting anyone in possesion is a good idea. If there ever was an argument for the legalisation of all drugs, Mephedrone has well and truely squashed it!!!!






Good luck with your court case. 


I don't believe that mephedrone abuse has squashed the argument for the legalisation of drugs, I'd have thought it would have strengthened it - I can kind of sympathise with how you must feel tho.


----------



## nuke

Eh, the UK should have scheduled beta-ketone analogues when they had the chance, but I'm sure pretty much everything with a beta-ketone will be illegal there by 2010.


----------



## captain codshit

Baron_Greenbck said:


> I shall call in tomorrow to give an update on my meph usage, may even write up a a huge "My Story Post"  to show how meph has effected my life and others around it since first discovering it. My village made the local telly and press last week, no prizes for guessing who started the epedemic.
> 
> People who have PMed me, ill reply tomorrow. Just so you know im not being ignorant, i aint been on in a while.



Glad to hear your ok mate, sounds similar to around here!!

Would be good to hear your story if you can


----------



## perfect haze

Sounds kinda familiar too, shit'z goin crazy. :S


----------



## Evad

Baron from what is written in this thread I believe that you were mentioned on the local news (look north) tonight, you were mentioned in the story along with that poor lass who died in brighton.


----------



## fastandbulbous

> He added that in Durham police have taken a stance and anyone found with it will be arrested on suspicion of possession of a banned substance.
> 
> They will be taken to a police cell, their DNA and fingerprints taken and that arrest, depending upon enquiries, could have serious implications for example on future job applications.



As it's not controlled (at the moment), arresting people who they know are only in possession of mephedrone is effectively police harrassment. As for the serious implications etc. igf it's only mephedrone you're in possession of, the whole lot will fizzle out whern police find that what they took off you isn't controlled.

In theory they should give you it back, but seeing as how it'll probably be controlled from 1st Jan, they obviously don't give it back after that!


PS Lots of good vibes in the direction of Mugabe & Angelsmoke for keeping offf meph for a fair while - you really don't want to end up sectioned from a hideous meph habit (I speak from recent personal experience of being sectioned for being silly with dissociatives)


----------



## sundayraver

^ The police will do anything they can to increase their DNA database.  Basterds


----------



## The Kid

fastandbulbous said:


> In theory they should give you it back, but seeing as how it'll probably be controlled from 1st Jan, they obviously don't give it back after that!




They'll be able to make it controlled as quick as that???


----------



## kougi

The Kid said:


> They'll be able to make it controlled as quick as that???


In the past it's always taken well over 6 months for a law to pass after a drug becomes controversial. BZP was all over the news near the beginning of the year, the law to control it is only being implemented this month. (Salvia took ages to get banned after that kid commited suicide too)

HOWEVER, I think in the eyes of the media, government & general populace, this Mephedrone issue is considered to be a very serious pandemic, with all the media's focus on young children taking it - I can see massive campaigns for an emergency scheduling starting up in the near future.

Don't worry though, I doubt there'll be any shortages for a long time after it's banned. The online retailers will practically be trying to get rid of it before the legislation is put into place - leaving enough supply in the UK to last for a long time. (Especially when it starts getting cut)


----------



## Scire

Is it right that Prof Nutt tried to get this banned a year and a half ago? Can't remember where I read it or if I read something else similar.


----------



## The Kid

kougi said:


> Don't worry though, I doubt there'll be any shortages for a long time after it's banned. The online retailers will practically be trying to get rid of it before the legislation is put into place - leaving enough supply in the UK to last for a long time. (Especially when it starts getting cut)



I'm not in the UK though, and importation of Meph is already banned here. I shall have to create a storage dump in the UK!


----------



## muttonchops

fastandbulbous said:
			
		

> probably be controlled from 1st Jan



whhhhuuuuutttt? i thought it was just G, BZP and spice??


----------



## vecktor

The Kid said:


> They'll be able to make it controlled as quick as that???



theoretically they could control it in a few weeks  as the modification orders to the 1971 MODA are just statutory instruments and don't have to be debated. the SI is merely tabled, literally put on a table in the lobby for a week if  MP's want to debate it they can, but if they don't after a week or so it becomes law.

I suspect without King on the ACMD they are going to be slow, King wrote the spice analog stuff, they will need something similar for the beta ketones, but there is currently no one on the ACMD at the moment with any aptitude for this kind of thing.

simply controlling mephedrone will just cause a switch to flephedrone or similar cathinones. they need a paragraph something like " anything structurally derived from a controlled phenethylamine or alpha alkylphenethylamine by substitution at the benzylic position with oxygen, not including the following....."  that is game over for the cathinones.


----------



## InternetMuse

vecktor said:


> simply controlling mephedrone will just cause a switch to flephedrone or similar cathinones. they need a paragraph something like " anything structurally derived from a controlled phenethylamine or alpha alkylphenethylamine by substitution at the benzylic position with oxygen, not including the following....."  that is game over for the cathinones.



I personally think it's going to take until the second half of next year - but it's going to be a blanket ban-hammer.  Possibly even wider than just cathinones as well.


----------



## The Kid

vecktor said:


> theoretically they could control it in a few weeks  as the modification orders to the 1971 MODA are just statutory instruments and don't have to be debated. the SI is merely tabled, literally put on a table in the lobby for a week if  MP's want to debate it they can, but if they don't after a week or so it becomes law.
> 
> I suspect without King on the ACMD they are going to be slow, King wrote the spice analog stuff, they will need something similar for the beta ketones, but there is currently no one on the ACMD at the moment with any aptitude for this kind of thing.
> 
> simply controlling mephedrone will just cause a switch to flephedrone or similar cathinones. they need a paragraph something like " anything structurally derived from a controlled phenethylamine or alpha alkylphenethylamine by substitution at the benzylic position with oxygen, not including the following....."  that is game over for the cathinones.



If you go to http://www.gov.gg/ccm/home-departme...tain-emerging-drugs-of-concern-legal-highs.en you can see how they implemented the importation ban in Guernsey.


----------



## Fishface

kougi said:


> Salvia took ages to get banned after that kid commited suicide too


Que?


----------



## Josama

Scire said:


> Is it right that Prof Nutt tried to get this banned a year and a half ago? Can't remember where I read it or if I read something else similar.



Yes, he already made the suggestion to ban it last year or early this year when everybody was still talking about spice.

An offical statement from the governement was that they will first wait for the neurotoxic report done by I don't know who that is expected to be finished early next year.
However that was before the death of The 14 years old girl.


----------



## 7zark7

InternetMuse said:


> I personally think it's going to take until the second half of next year - but it's going to be a blanket ban-hammer.  Possibly even wider than just cathinones as well.



Aye. This is what I fear as well. Probably something similar to the analogue act they have in the States.


----------



## The Kid

Josama said:


> However that was before the death of The 14 years old girl.



I reckon that death will be due to something like an undiagnosed heart problem. I'm sure if it had been shown to be purely meph related we'd have seen something on the news akin to when Leah Betts died.


----------



## B9

^ You want to read some of the latest projections over in ADD - kid it's looking like a definite BAD THING.


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=474534 If you read carefully tho there might be some light at the end of the tunnel in the form of different compounds.


----------



## The Kid

B9 said:


> ^ You want to read some of the latest projections over in ADD - kid it's looking like a definite BAD THING.
> 
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=474534 If you read carefully tho there might be some light at the end of the tunnel in the form of different compounds.



Thanks for posting the link. I don't understand a lot of the technical stuff, but i get the main gist of it. 

Do you know if there has there been similar analysis of methylone and 3-FMC?


----------



## B9

^ Nope - ask in the thread for any details about those - 3-FMC has been mentioned here & there but I recall the consensus being a shrug of the shoulders. However any methcathinone produces negative metabolites insofar as i understand


----------



## The Kid

B9 said:


> However any methcathinone produces negative metabolites insofar as i understand



Hmmm, that was what I was thinking but was too afraid to ask.....

Still, now that things are banned over here it's less of an issue for me. 

I really don't understand the science in some of the posts, but it seems to me to be purely dealing with a short term OD effect. So as long as you don't take on this risk, then everything should be fine?


----------



## Evad

There could also possibly be a cumulative negative effect on the heart valves as well from some things I have read


----------



## B9

There's two dangers one from short term overdose the other from chronic longer term use.
One thing I would say is that there are a significant number of chemically savvy people who won't touch this stuff that have touched plenty other potent & novel drugs.


----------



## The Kid

B9 said:


> One thing I would say is that there are a significant number of chemically savvy people who won't touch this stuff that have touched plenty other potent & novel drugs.



It's fucken crazy, and perhaps stupid, that even knowing the above that people (including myself 8)) still indulge. Then again, we spend plenty of our lifetime doing things we're told not to, so maybe it's just natural......


----------



## InternetMuse

I've read through both of the ADD threads (so glad they made a second one, that first one was getting way off track), and I'm still not that concerned.

I'm not a chemist, but I am a post-grad student so could follow most of what was being said.

The main points of the entire discussion is this:

1) Mephedrone has some nasty metabolites that have half-lives of at least 4 or 5 hours.  Thus the toxic effects will be cumulative as metabolites build up in your system.  Different people can work through these at different rates, and have different responses to them.

1a) Mephedrone is most likely not going to do you long-term, or even short-term,  harm (unless you have an adverse reaction to it personally) if taken in very sensible doses (sub-500mg) and _do not mix it with other active substances_.

1b) Sensible doses means not only watching how much you take (500mg or less _in total_) but also the time period that you take it over (3 - 5 hours between doses, don't stay up for longer than 24 hours if possible).  At the very *most* taken once per _month_.

2) *The main issue with Mephedrone is not its inherent toxicity at effective doses, but it's propensity to encourage you to fiend and go on a multi-day binge.*  200mg is a very effective dose for 2 - 3 hours of fun, and is very unlikely to cause any complications at all.  The difficulty is in keeping it to that low dosage.

Mephedrone is not the most toxic substance ever consumed, nor is it the most lifestyle damaging substance.  However, it is an unknown and because of that should not at all be taken in the stupidly abusive amounts that people are consuming it.  Stupidly high doses will undoubtedly lead to toxicity because of the metabolites involved - remember, people are regularly taking 5 - 15 times the reasonable amount.  They are also doing it multiple times a week, rather than once a month.

The toxicity of Mephedrone has more to do with the way in which it is being abused (itself pointing to highly addictive qualities, whether psychological or physical: probably both) then with its inherent toxicity at effective doses.

All of this is pure conjecture based on anecdotal evidence combined with some rudimentary studies and some pretty solid chemistry knowledge from those looking into it here on BL.  Until proper studies are conducted we can not know anything for sure.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## Treacle

Sounds OK. Cathinones make me feel awful, shortly after the high. Terrible, toxic-feeling compounds, from a personal point of view.


----------



## Buddy122

Yes it does sound reasonable.  But what about those who try meph only once at a reasonable amount and still experience complications.  I read one story one time where someone, on their first try, passed out and was unconscious for several minutes after a very small line.  Are these people just allergic to the compound?


----------



## Bearlove

Just catching up with the threads and wanted to say well done to the pair of you -  I'm really pleased that you managed to get off this stuff completely and have started to get your life back.  

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Hlondon

Hey Bl-ers, this is my first post, have only just joined. Have shadowed various threads for a while now. Some very interesting views on drone going about...
Basicallly, I became addicted at the beginning of last summer, and only stopped when my girlfriend left me a bit over a month ago because of it. Basically, I am on my own now, and have just relapsed. The feeling is beautiful, but I know this is not what I want. I have A-levels coming up and I need to get into a good university.. I am keeping this a secret from all my friends, as I did last time this situation happened, and this I feel terrible about. I was just wondering whether anyone has any good advice on methods of quitting? (alternate temporary substances, advice from previous experience..)
I would love to hear any sort of advice people have to offer..
Cheers


----------



## MrM

How much mephedrone are you using how often? Are you using it every day or every weekend? Are you sleeping normally or staying up all night on the stuff? These things will make a big difference (to the situation and also to the advise people give you).


You probably realise this already but mephedrone is a really bad drug to become dependent on. It has amphetamine like properties as well as entactogenic properties (like mdma) and it puts a much bigger strain on your body than most drugs that people become seriously dependant on on a daily basis (from the obviously relatively harmless like your hardcore caffeine addict through to your nicotine addict or daily stoner).

If you really can't handle life without some kind of chemical support you'd be better off taking up smoking weed or even tobacco than continuing with the mephedrone. If you have underlying issues then therapy and possibly anti-depressants would be a safer option.

From those that have quit before it seems cold turkey is the prefered method. From what i gather it is unpleasant but not life threatening (unlike alcohol and opiate or benzo withdrawal can be). You are probably best getting some help and support from friends and family and if possible remove yourself from the every day situations in which you would normally be taking mephedrone until you get off the stuff as they will remind you of it and make you want to take more.


----------



## InternetMuse

A simple method that can be used to help start to break the cycle is a basic mind exercise:

Whenever you feel like you want to take a hit, tell yourself 'not this time' and then specifically find something else to do to take your mind off of it (play a videogame, watch a movie, read a book, go for a walk and do the shopping, do some painting etc.).  Do this three times, and then on the fourth time you allow yourself to take the hit (normal dose, not a larger one).  

What this does is start to train your mind to say no, if you start to increase over time the number of times you say no before giving into the cravings it will start getting easier and easier.  It is just a simple willpower exercise, but it can work wonders.  It also tends to be more effective than cold-turkey where the 'fuck it' syndrome kicks in and as soon as you take the first hit it's all over and you binge...


----------



## MrM

If i had the willpower to stick to my mind game of 'not this time' just 3 times then just 4 times then just 5 times without also thinking about wanting to take a hit more and more often so that i got through the 3, 4 then 5 repetitions more quickly to make up for it then i would also have the willpower to quit cold turkey.

Might work for some people though.

Personally i go with a combination of deciding intellectually that i must not continue taking the substance because of reasons X, Y and Z, then once i make my mind up just toughing out several days or so of unpleasant physical side effects (withdrawal) in the knowledge that if i give in and start taking the stuff again i have to go through withdrawal all over again. It helps me if i can take time off from work and other responsibilities so that whilst i am feeling really bad i just have to deal with recovering. 

There is no magic easy way to go through withdrawal that i know of, but if you think about it as just being ill for a week or so then feeling better once you are sober it's actually not that bad compared to actually being seriously ill. The difficulty is you can (temporarily) make it go away if you start taking the stuff again.

Admittedly for me this was with nicotine rather than mephedrone so it's not quite the same.


----------



## Hlondon

When I was last doing it I would do it (alone) every other day about... doing about a gram every session. In reply to MrM, I have tried smoking weed, but its just not effective.. the wrong direction of high really. Also, I dont know if anyone else has found this but have done a fair bit of MCAT I have quite a large tendency to become paranoid when stoned...
To internet muse, I have never heard of this technique before but will give it a go.. Not sure how much my mind will likew it when i am fiending, though.


----------



## MrM

Hlondon said:


> When I was last doing it I would do it (alone) every other day about... doing about a gram every session. In reply to MrM, I have tried smoking weed, but its just not effective.. the wrong direction of high really.



Weed was just an idea - unfortunately you are right and it's not that similar to mephedrone anyway.

a gram every other day is not good - not quite 24/7 usage but pretty regular.

The trouble i have with the 'not this time' approach suggested by InternetMuse is that i know myself when i start taking mephedrone the high is so nice and so powerful that my ability at that point to stick to any kind of limited sensible dosing regime goes out the window. When i take the stuff i decide how much i will take before and hide the rest.

That's why i favour the cold turkey approach - you are only really going to be able to say no to mephedrone before you take the first dose in the day - after that it's a bit pointless anyway.

Other than that i would suggest you find something else you can do with all your time that previously you were enjoying mephedrone with. Maybe take up World of Warcraft (or seriously, any game or activity that will eat hours of your life away without requiring drugs) - I've heard it can be addictive but the side effects aren't as bad as meph You will need a distraction.


----------



## Hlondon

By the way.. I understand that this problem is not as bad as other people's.. I dont want to seem like an attention seeker, but this issue does mean a lot to me.. I have lost a lot of firiends because of this, and just want it to go away.


----------



## Hlondon

Yeah.. I just found out a dealer lives on my road today... which is definately not good news. I have a bit of a general substance problem since I gave the stuff up a month ago... been getting drunk lots, ketamine, coke here and there, and my mum is a doctor, so has prescription drugs kicking about, so I have been droping like 5 pills of the beta-blocker propanalol a day. This is questionably a worse situation that being an MCAT addict... but today I got some coke, and as it usually is in London it did buggar all.. but at this pont I got a bit chasey, and felt the urge to buy drone. I think I tend to fiend quite a bit more than the average person, this gram and a half will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## InternetMuse

The 'not this time' technique is only a basic one and certainly doesn't work for everybody.  But it's also one of the easiest ones to try out, so there's no excuse not to!

Even if you are only delaying by ten or fifteen minutes it is still causing you to create a mechanism in your brain that stops the craving -> instant dose without consideration effect.  It causes you to stop and think every single time, even if only for a short time.

Also, it doesn't count if you just say 'want it? no.  Want it? no. Want it? no. Want it? okay!' within a few seconds   The points is that each 'not this time' is also accompanied by starting a new activity.

Works really well for cigarettes by the way.


----------



## Hlondon

Thanks, both of you. Its really good to have some support. If i could pose a quick qustion? It is said that drone is, on a molecular level, very similar to crystal meth.. how much so? I disagree with people saying it feels like MDMA, there is a much more frantic edge to it. Anyone done meth and meph and could compare them? If there are similar negative long term effects then am a bit worried.


----------



## MrM

Hlondon said:


> By the way.. I understand that this problem is not as bad as other people's.. I dont want to seem like an attention seeker, but this issue does mean a lot to me.. I have lost a lot of firiends because of this, and just want it to go away.



Other people's problems are nothing to do with you - the fact they may have worse problems doesn't make yours any better or else everyone would be fine and dandy except the very worst off person on the entire planet who'd get all the grief. When i feel bad i don't think about other people feeling worse then feel better.



			
				InternetMuse said:
			
		

> Even if you are only delaying by ten or fifteen minutes it is still causing you to create a mechanism in your brain that stops the craving -> instant dose without consideration effect. It causes you to stop and think every single time, even if only for a short time.



Fair enough if it works for some people.


----------



## naatural

MrM said:


> Other people's problems are nothing to do with you - the fact they may have worse problems doesn't make yours any better or else everyone would be fine and dandy except the very worst off person on the entire planet who'd get all the grief. When i feel bad i don't think about other people feeling worse then feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough if it works for some people.



At the same time, I think it helps for some people to think of an exterior benchmark and then use this as a kind of anchor, I suppose, to remind themselves of what they're trying to achieve. depends on the individual I suppose :/ x


----------



## B9

Addiction is addiction - treating it with other less harmful related substances is a Harm Reduction strategy it does not tackle the fundamental issue - which is that you persuade allow yourself to go & buy & use a chemical for a brief period of euphoria despite the fact it's clearly causing you problems in your life.


Do you think it would have been better overall if you'd never come across mephedrone?


----------



## Hlondon

I do think so... Have done drugs since I was about 15, (coke, ket, MDMA, weed) but have never experienced such an issue with any of them. I do think mephedrone is something quite different.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Hlondon said:


> I do think so... Have done drugs since I was about 15, (coke, ket, MDMA, weed) but have never experienced such an issue with any of them. I do think mephedrone is something quite different.



Quite. It amazes me the addiction potential of this substance, nothing has caused me more addiction problems than this particular substance and I've tried a helluva lot of different things.


----------



## B9

Hlondon said:


> I do think mephedrone is something quite different.




Sorry to hear that - it's a personal issue you'll have to overcome - beating addictions or habits isn't impossible people do it all the time.


----------



## kittykat87

Heya, does anyone know how mugabe and angelsmoke are getting on??


----------



## Treacle

Fine, as far as I know.


----------



## captain codshit

Good to hear they are doing well!

Anyone any update on Baron Greenbck? Hope hes ok too


----------



## Stashes

Came across this thread yesterday and joined specifically so I could post. I am not usually an emotional person but jesus did this bring a tear to my eye. That could be part of the comedown...

I was overcome with joy when I got to the end and found out how well mugabe and angelsmoke did and again today when I read their engagement post 

Myself and a few friends have been working ourselves into a Meph (or as we like to call it: Snaffle) addiction. We've had a few mad sessions and I suppose at the end of the day it was me who introduced them to the shit and I since I earn more than them I tend to carry the sessions. I have a bit of experience with addiction and I do believe I can knock this one on the head. Snaffle is easy enough to stay away from (I think!) but once you start it's very hard to stop. This addictivity is what I think leads to the 96 / 120 hour sessions.

These type of sessions are fine during the summer when you're at a festival. You go down to Electric Picnic Fri morning. Start doing whatever shit you have and continue till Sun night without much sleep. Monday morning comes along and everyone goes home and back to normality. Then I discovered Snaffle.

Even at the height of mixing pills, drink, weed, coke, bzp and whatever the fuck else was floating around, I never stayed awake for 5 days in a row. The longest I had ever had was 72 hours without sleep back when I was trying to knock a weed addiction in Amsterdam. Snaffle though... In fairness to my mates, they manage better than me. The last session saw me on the 5 day binge (yet again) while they got intermittent snatches of sleep and went into work. I went into work also, I had a bag of Snaffle to get me through the days....

I've yet to discover how addictive this stuff is. Does it have the long-term addictivity I have found with weed / drink? Possibly. I've never become addicted to anything else apart from those two. My last session finished 2 days ago and I have vowed not to buy any more. Said it to the lads: they're all in agreement. Yeah right, we'll see how long that lasts! Our last session started because 3 of us were discussing how dangerous for people like us this shit is. Two fucking minutes into the conversation I couldn't take any more and drove to the head shop that stays open till 4 fucking am, bought 3 g's planning for one night of it. 5 days and 20g's later and I'm at the same point I was at the start of last week.

Mugabe and Angelsmoke. Your story is inspiring. I hope I can display even part of the strength and willpower you guys did.


----------



## The Kid

^ 

1. Snaffle? WTF? 8)

2. You went to Amsterdam to cure a weed addiction? That's brave! 

3. Head shop open until 4am? That's nuts.




PS Welcome to Mephworld....i mean Bluelight!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Stashes said:


> Myself and a few friends have been working ourselves into a Meph (or as we like to call it: *Snaffle*) addiction.



Automatic ban surely?


----------



## Stashes

The Kid said:


> ^
> 
> 1. Snaffle? WTF? 8)
> 
> 2. You went to Amsterdam to cure a weed addiction? That's brave!
> 
> 3. Head shop open until 4am? That's nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Welcome to Mephworld....i mean Bluelight!



Cheers for the welcome 

1. Just a name. If it goes against forum rules (note to self: read asap) apologies to all!

2. The culmination of my teenage years. Realised in Amsterdam that I was completely and utterly dependent on the stuff and came back home to sort myself out. Worked out well in the end and have learned a thing or two like when to spot the warning signs of an addiction so am now determined to cut out meph.

3. Tell me about it...


----------



## Evad

haha there is nothing against the rule about calling it snaffle, it's just a truly horrible name :D 

welcome to bluelight anyway mang, make yourself at home


----------



## The Kid

Evad said:


> haha there is nothing against the rule about calling it snaffle, it's just a truly horrible name :D



Then change the fuckin rules!


----------



## angelsmoke

Stashes said:


> Mugabe and Angelsmoke. Your story is inspiring. I hope I can display even part of the strength and willpower you guys did.



Thanks!! Welcome to BL 

You sound like me in the early meph days! That's not to say that you'll go down the same route as me....

Don't go to work on it!! Obviously it's a bad idea, you know that! But it's also a great way to convince yourself that you can lead a normal life while taking loads of meph. That's a very risky thing to believe!

Good luck, hope you manage to keep it under control.


----------



## BPhil1969

Some of the headshops in Dublin are now open 24 hours a day at weekends (Thurs - Sun).  Nuts, eh?

Anyway, Stashes, I'm in a similar position, and I know I need to make a clean break with this stuff sometime soon.  I'm based in Dublin too - if you think meeting up for a coffee or something like that would be useful please let me know.


----------



## The Kid

BPhil1969 said:


> Some of the headshops in Dublin are now open 24 hours a day at weekends (Thurs - Sun).  Nuts, eh?



Aye, that is a bit on top. But if I owned a head shop i'd be doing the same!


----------



## Mailmonkey

The Kid said:


> Aye, that is a bit on top. But if I owned a head shop i'd be doing the same!



lol I was in a Head Shop in a very small Devon town the other day to get a new grinder....

I noticed on the way out, next to the opening hours, was a 24hr contact number...

Monk....x


----------



## FutureFlash

angelsmoke said:


> Thanks!! Welcome to BL
> 
> You sound like me in the early meph days! That's not to say that you'll go down the same route as me....
> 
> Don't go to work on it!! Obviously it's a bad idea, you know that! But it's also a great way to convince yourself that you can lead a normal life while taking loads of meph. That's a very risky thing to believe!
> 
> Good luck, hope you manage to keep it under control.



Would you be able to tell me how you got over your addiction? Sorry if this causes offense, but I'm struggling to sort my life out, and although i've managed not to do mephedrone for a few weeks, i've simply switched it for methcathinone..literally all I think about all day is mephedrone. And my girlfriend is getting a bit fed up that all I talk about is mephedrone.


----------



## B9

^I feel your girlfriends pain - take up crown green bowls -even if it's only once a week - it'll maybe give some added depth to your character


----------



## muttonchops

FutureFlash said:


> Would you be able to tell me how you got over your addiction? Sorry if this causes offense, but I'm struggling to sort my life out, and although i've managed not to do mephedrone for a few weeks, i've simply switched it for methcathinone..literally all I think about all day is mephedrone. And my girlfriend is getting a bit fed up that all I talk about is mephedrone.



You need to do something else that isn't meph/meth adrone


----------



## been head

Future flash, do you have any intrests or hobbies other than drugs ? if you do just focus all your attantion on them instead of meph. 

if you havnt got any hobbies i suggest trying to find something your intrested in and turn it into a hobbie. 

hobbies are basically the only trhing that stop me hiting drugs hard


----------



## FutureFlash

Uhmm well the slight issue being that all any of my friends do these days is mephedrone. A mate of mine was on 2-3g a day for about 2 months and has recently stopped and now drinks a litre of vodka a day..I used to play a ton of sport, CFS kinda stopped that. Having CFS meph destroyed me more than most, but it was amazing to feel 'alive', well more than 'alive' again after 2 years. I've taken back to smoking draw everyday again but that is something I managed to stop a couple of years ago. I really need some alternative 'natural high'. I also suffer from depression but as I foolishly once told my GP about mephedrone/ketamine problems she won't pescribe me antidepressents and councilling really doesn't do it for me! I manged to make myself tell my mum everything a couple of days ago, well not qutie everything but anyway, so I'm hoping she will be willing to get me some more effective help, such as CBT. Which unfortunately the NHS fail to provide.


----------



## The Kid

^ What's CFS?


----------



## Inso

FutureFlash said:


> Having CFS meph destroyed me more than most



By CFS do you mean Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (M.E.)? That's what I've got and I can't even begin to imagine being able to take potent stims, surely your body can't take the stress of that in the slightest? Caffeine is too much for me let alone mephedrone. Or am I missing the point and CFS stands for something else here.

Edit: On re-reading the post it seems that is what you mean, my question is HOW the hell you can handle mephedrone then?


----------



## The Quad

David Bryant was a meph head.


----------



## FutureFlash

Inso said:


> By CFS do you mean Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (M.E.)? That's what I've got and I can't even begin to imagine being able to take potent stims, surely your body can't take the stress of that in the slightest? Caffeine is too much for me let alone mephedrone. Or am I missing the point and CFS stands for something else here.
> 
> Edit: On re-reading the post it seems that is what you mean, my question is HOW the hell you can handle mephedrone then?



Well prior to my 'addiction' my CFS condition had 'improved' alot, my consultant told me she thought that although my CFS condition had improved but depression had worsened alot. 
How did I handle it? Well when I was on it I would, obviously, be high and fine, but I haven't done mephedrone for 8 weeks and I've been, to describe it best, a walking dead person. I can barely get out of bed. And yet my mind still craves mephedrone, and I've replaced it with other stims when mates have been around doing it.


----------



## Inso

I guess its feasible if you improved a lot, however even with very mild CFS the comedowns must be much worse and it undoubtedly takes more toll on the mind and body. Can't believe it hasn't caused a major CFS relapse, or has it at all?


----------



## theotherside

To me, mephedrone definitely has an "addicting" feel to it that is more than just the moreish side of the high. After a few uses, I can feel that during the work week I feel a strong urge to take it, and I swear that I can smell it in certain things which of course makes me want to take it. I have never taken it more than once  a week and I hope I never will, because I'm sure this one is both physically and mentally addicting.


----------



## FutureFlash

Well as I said in my previous post, i've felt like a walking dead person for the last 8 weeks. It is a struggle to perform everyday actions, my fatigue was never this bad before.


----------



## Disco Doctor

Yo dudes. Long time reader and all that shit.

I hate to get all deep and that but I've found the path to true happiness is philanthropy. Do stuff for your parents, or grandparents, or even help out a local charity. I can say it's more satisfying than any drug I've had or having lots of money in the bank. Might be worth a shot for you anyway.


----------



## fastandbulbous

Yes but philanthropy involves getting up, doing loads of stuff then getting a reward of feeling good; in todays 'instant gratification' society, the instant reward of drugs is much more appealing to many. In fact this instant gratification attitude is responsible for a lot of society's ills IMO

Don't get me wrong I think doing things for charity is very rewarding, only it involves a big initial investment that many aren't prepared to make (anyway I do stuff for animal charities as when it comes to people I'm a dyed in the wool misanthrope  )





> if you havnt got any hobbies i suggest trying to find something your intrested in and turn it into a hobbie



For which you will need a flask of weak lemon drink (does anyone remember the hobby spot on Fist of Fun?)


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I'm still yet to try it... The main reason I haven't is honestly, your opinion on it, fastandbulbous.

That's enough for me to steer clear  Is that harm reduction in action!? maybe!


----------



## Stashes

angelsmoke said:


> Good luck, hope you manage to keep it under control.



Thanks! Think I should be ok with it in the long run. Was seriously craving some yesterday and just as I was leaving work was about to go down to the local head shop to buy some. Then I thought - Fuck it, what's the point?! I'm going to buy a gram, get fucked up, be wrecked tomorrow in work, probably want to buy more then. If I can keep that attitude I should be fine... Needless to say didn't buy any yesterday!




BPhil1969 said:


> Anyway, Stashes, I'm in a similar position, and I know I need to make a clean break with this stuff sometime soon.



Story Phil. Good to see you speaking openly about it the other night. Edited to fuck I know. I'll be making a clean break myself soon. It's a cunt of a drug imo. I have always loved my pills and shit and was discussing with friends recently. Meph is too easy to come by which is why we end up on these mad 5 day sessions. Pills take a bit more work to get so we're planning to go back to the good ol' days of getting fucked up on stuff other than Meph!!


----------



## Ismene

theotherside26 said:


> I have never taken it more than once  a week and I hope I never will, because I'm sure this one is both physically and mentally addicting.



Not to me it isn't. Not even remotely. To be honest it's hard for me to think of anything less addictive than Mephedrone.

Like with all things  there's a tiny minority of people with addictive natures who will get addicted. If Meph didn't exist they'd find something else to be addicted to. Perhaps a fat man taking a dump on their chest.


----------



## Inso

That's the second time you've used that last example Ismene, trying to tell us something? 

For those with an addictive nature meph does seem to be particularly nasty, mainly because of the easy availability and cheapness which means there's nothing in the way to stop people taking it constantly. If cocaine were in the same situation we'd be seeing the same.


----------



## Ismene

My apologies inso, I've just  had that particular image on my mind for a few days 

Sure - I can understand people taking it because it's cheap and you can order it over the internet but I can't stand this bollocks about it being a "devil drug that people are helpless in the face of". Surely it's up to people to grow a pair of balls and go "You know what, I've been taking a gram a day for a month, maybe it's time to have a break"


----------



## sundayraver

Is it the drug thats addictive or the fact that people are addicted to getting off their faces?

I mean I have the desire to take mephedrone but if better drugs came my way then....


----------



## been head

i reckon people are getting addicted to some thing that actually works again. alot of the young generation have never had proper drugs so meph must just seem amazing to them


----------



## Ismene

I suppose it's like fat people who can't stop eating mars bars. Do you blame the mars bar or the fat person?


----------



## been head

^ heh


----------



## sundayraver

LOL sorry to drift but that mars quote reminded me of an Alan Patridge scene :D


----------



## The Quad

Ismene said:


> I suppose it's like fat people who can't stop eating mars bars. Do you blame the mars bar or the fat person?



I blame the sweet shop owner. 

LYNCH HIM!!!!!


----------



## Z Y G G Y

Disco Doctor said:


> I hate to get all deep and that but I've found the path to true happiness is philanthropy. Do stuff for your parents, or grandparents, or even help out a local charity. I can say it's more satisfying than any drug I've had or having lots of money in the bank. Might be worth a shot for you anyway.



Cool that u brought this up. It's kinda my strategy for feeling like shit. When I'm tired and depressed I think about how I can help my SO instead of sitting around and feeling sorry for myself. And then I set myself little goals..helping out with stuff then taking a break. It might also work with parents. It has helped a lot. Doing things might seem impossible when u r tired and depressed, but when u start doing even something small, u will feel better yourself and the people around u will treat u better and be happier. Can't go wrong with this attitude. It makes life worth living again when u feel needed and appreciated.

Might not work for everyone, but it has helped me not relapse multiple times.

Also the stuff F&B said about instant gratification is definitely true. But u don't need need a big investment to do philanthropy for the people around u. Do what u r capable of. Volunteering doesn't cost anything, just ur time and most places even feed u for volunteering and give bus passes and stuff like that. Don't think too big about things u can't do...so then u'll get discouraged. There are tons of things u can do for the people around u. Especially if u have people that have done a lot for u, like some parents and SOs, make them happy by doing things for them.


----------



## 7zark7

sundayraver said:


> Is it the drug thats addictive or the fact that people are addicted to getting off their faces?



It's not the drug, it's the person.


----------



## B9

^ Might just be a combination of the two


----------



## fastandbulbous

7zark7 said:


> It's not the drug, it's the person.




The drug has something to do with it. Very few people get addicted to drugs that don't fuck with levels of dopamine in the brain. People are designed to become addicted in a sense to increasing levels of dopamine in the limbic system. Without it there'd be no motivation to do anything. It's the way we are


----------



## naatural

I guess mephedrone serves as a good counterexample for why it might be a dangerous idea to have drug legalisation


----------



## Evad

not really it shows us the dangers of poor drug education and no regulation more IMO


----------



## naatural

Evad said:


> not really it shows us the dangers of poor drug education and no regulation more IMO



I don't disagree with that at all, just saying it highlights how far we are from the ideal situation in which people are educated about the effects of drugs and able to rationally weigh the pros and cons against each other. My point point is that mephedrone seems to suggest a lot of people (including myself!) don't have this level of rationality and self-control


----------



## 7zark7

fastandbulbous said:


> The drug has something to do with it. Very few people get addicted to drugs that don't fuck with levels of dopamine in the brain. People are designed to become addicted in a sense to increasing levels of dopamine in the limbic system. Without it there'd be no motivation to do anything. It's the way we are



I understand what you mean - and I was just being extremely simplistic - but, for psychological addiction at least (ie: non-physical addiction), the drug can't _physically_ make you take it.  If it were more the drug than the person, then why do some people get addicted more easily than others? Obviously everyone will have the feeling that they need more of whatever addictive stuff they are taking... but then that comes up against that little voice in your head that overrules those bodily demands and stops. I has always intrigued me why some people can control the urges and some can't! 

I suppose we could go down the 'have we truly got free will or are we just a biological machine responding to stimuli and chemical reactions' road, but that's probably a thread for the Philosophy and Spirituality forum


----------



## Ismene

naatural said:


> I guess mephedrone serves as a good counterexample for why it might be a dangerous idea to have drug legalisation



On the other hand if people had a large legal selection in the local shop of top quality psychedelics, opiates, benzos, empathogens all at their disposal then perhaps they'd select and use their drugs more sensibly. 

If one weekend I had a selection of LSD, E, DMT, Percocet, Mushrooms etc then perhaps I'd use one of them instead of stuffing my face with mephedrone every week until I turn into a smurph.

_My point point is that mephedrone seems to suggest a lot of people (including myself!) don't have this level of rationality and self-control _

Sure, some people don't have any self-control, that's why you see people laid in the gutter after drinking too much alcohol. But it's a tiny minority who are addictive - the vast bulk of people have a glass of wine with dinner and feel fine. Must I be banned from a glass of wine cos some chucklebrother drinks 20 pints and then shits the bed?


----------



## Stashes

7zark7 said:


> It's not the drug, it's the person.



I think it's a mixture of both. I remember reading before about Salvia and that it has very low addictive qualities because it bind's to beta-receptors in the brain only. Many drugs and I think alkaloids in particular (cocaine, caffine, nicotine) bind to alpha receptors (among others) and this can cause physical dependence.

Then again, I'm a firm believer in mind over matter so I think addiction among many other things can be cured by pure willpower alone.

In saying that: I don't have a bleedin clue about addictive properties of chemical's in the ketone group! Would be very interested if anyone has knowledge in this area


----------



## naatural

Ismene said:


> On the other hand if people had a large legal selection in the local shop of top quality psychedelics, opiates, benzos, empathogens all at their disposal then perhaps they'd select and use their drugs more sensibly.
> 
> If one weekend I had a selection of LSD, E, DMT, Percocet, Mushrooms etc then perhaps I'd use one of them instead of stuffing my face with mephedrone every week until I turn into a smurph.
> 
> _My point point is that mephedrone seems to suggest a lot of people (including myself!) don't have this level of rationality and self-control _
> 
> Sure, some people don't have any self-control, that's why you see people laid in the gutter after drinking too much alcohol. But it's a tiny minority who are addictive - the vast bulk of people have a glass of wine with dinner and feel fine. Must I be banned from a glass of wine cos some chucklebrother drinks 20 pints and then shits the bed?



I understand your point, but I still reckon meph is more "conducive to stupidity" than, say, a glass or even bottle of wine. I agree that in principle it's not right that you be punished for other people being careless, but I reckon the number of people who actually *are* careless with this drug is shockingly high.


----------



## 7zark7

Stashes said:


> I think it's a mixture of both. I remember reading before about Salvia and that it has very low addictive qualities because it bind's to beta-receptors in the brain only. Many drugs and I think alkaloids in particular (cocaine, caffine, nicotine) bind to alpha receptors (among others) and this can cause physical dependence.



Physical addiction is a whole different ball game to psychological addiction, in my opinion - with my limited knowledge!

Can cocaine be physically addictive?



> Then again, I'm a firm believer in mind over matter so I think addiction among many other things can be cured by pure willpower alone.



Likewise.


----------



## B9

All addiction is psychological in origin (excepting in the case of long term pain relief) it is reinforced by the action of the drug on neurotransmitters & the inevitable mood swings - physical illness - however to my mind these are side effects ( powerful & real ones) but nonetheless they do not represent the core issue.
 wikipedia reckons I'm wrong on this as I recall.


----------



## MrM

naatural said:


> I understand your point, but I still reckon meph is more "conducive to stupidity" than, say, a glass or even bottle of wine. I agree that in principle it's not right that you be punished for other people being careless, but I reckon the number of people who actually *are* careless with this drug is shockingly high.



If all drugs where legal and people had easy access to pure compounds of whatever sort they wanted, then like Ismene suggests mephedrone wouldn't cause much of a problem. Those that specifically liked it would take it, those that wanted to 'get fucked' or whatever could choose something better for that. It is fair to blaim much of the current problems with mephedrone on prohibition and the government.

Unfortunately in the real world i agree with you naatural; at the moment for a variety of reasons Mephedrone is causing serious problems for a lot of people. I know a couple of different individuals working in drug rehabilitation / education and they have been getting some scary stories these last 6 months.

The fact only one chemical of this sort is currently easily available legally on the internet in isolation means that (some) people don't get the choice or access to balanced information to either take mephedrone sensibly or choose something else.


----------



## B9

Proper legalisation will make the country a better place to live - the corner shop selling gear won't happen - what will do is approved outlets with info taken as to what you take & how often - think of the glories of early intervention from the NHS - it would save a fortune in cash & misery.


----------



## Treacle

Stashes said:


> I remember reading before about Salvia and that it has very low addictive qualities because....


it's fucking horrible. Would be a better explanation.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Salvia is amazing, I've said it before but it's worth noting, because of how amazing it is. It's given me a more fucked up/weird/amazing/epiphany feeling 'hole' than ket ever has...

When you break through, and enter an internal dream world I mean.

I know I'm in the vast minority, but I rate it very highly. Thought I'd finally figured out the meaning of life/spoke to entities/saw myself as the universe, a vibration echoing out into infinity etc. So profound  Anyway, wrong topic, so I'll hush now!


----------



## FractalDancer

I agree, I'd be much more likely to be heard saying mephedrone was fuckin orrible than salvia... seems a very specific drug receptor-wise, has lovely effects (on me at least!) and doesn't make you feel rough afterwards


----------



## Adsy

Hey everybody,

This is my first post so please forgive me if it's in the wrong place or hideously off-topic.

I was wondering if you could give me some advice about something; I have a friend who I think is getting seriously addicted to drone and I have no idea what to do about it.

Basically I'm at university living with the guy. Last year our whole bunch starting using meph pretty regularly on the weekends but most of us have stopped after suffering the good effects less and less and the bad effects worse and worse. Personally I got vicious little comedowns that lasted for days and just generally felt shit. I've now been off the stuff for a couple of months.

The thing is my friend (let's refer to him as James) was buying in bulk and dealing while we were out or to other students, and where most of our buddies are off drone he's still doing more and more. He'll stay up for days and must be getting through almost 10Gs a week. The money isn't a problem because he's making so much from selling it. The whole thing just seems absurd to me though. We'll all have plans for the weekend and he'll stay up all night wednesday and thursday just sitting around redosing. Or he'll have a load of work to do and instead of doing it will just keep using. His nose is absolutely fucked it's always bleeding and he doesn't even seem to get high or have fun on drone. I love the guy he's one of my best friends but he's never himself recently.

I've talked to James about it and he claims that he's not addicted and could stop anytime. Also his primary excuse is that apparently he never gets the same bad effects everyone else does. We all stopped because of the comedowns but he doesn't comedown anywhere near as hard or feel worried about the fact his heart must be getting totalled 6 nights a week. Therefore, why should he stop if it allows him to stay up for days and he doesn't get bad effects? So his argument goes.

What do you guys think I should do? This last week he was up all night Saturday on drone, stayed awake til Sunday night, then on Monday was back on the drone through to Tuesday night. Got a few hours sleep on Tuesday then started using at 9am (?!) on Wednesday and stayed awake for about 48 hours. Should I be worried for him? It seems like I should be but he's a tricky person to argue with and like I said, he claims he enjoys it and gets no bad effects.

Apologies for the long post.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrM

You should be worried about him. 

Have you tried talking to him about it when he's not high on the drug? Maybe you could try pointing him at some of the scarier stories on bluelight where people have abused the stuff if you think there is a chance he might pay attention to the information.

With regular use, snorting the stuff is really not good for your nose. That should count as a pretty major negative side effect he's getting if he wont admit to anything else.

Hopefully someone with more experience than me will have some better advice.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

It's very hard to change someone in my experience. You can offer all the best advice in the world, but unless he wants to change, or feels he should, he likely won't 

I imagine it won't take too long before the bad effects start to increase for him. Things will happen that SHOULD make him realise he is taking too much... how long that will take I don't know.

It sounds like you have tried to help him out, I don't know what else you can do really? Do your friends agree with you? Does anyone else think he has a problem?

If he wants to keep using and claims to suffer few ill effects, and he has a large amount available all the time he will continue to use is my guess. Sorry that's probably not a lot of help or what you wanted to here


----------



## wibble

I think it's very hard to get through to people unless they're serious about changing. Good luck with whatever you do next, I hope it works out.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ I agree. Best you can do is stay close to him and hopefully he'll see he has a problem and make the decision to deal with it, or he'll, eventually experience the problems that you all have already experienced, and then you'll be there for him.

Good luck.


----------



## Boffhead

Sounds harsh but he needs a wake up call and it may come in the form of him having a bad one. I used to stay up most weekends from Friday - Sunday night a couple of years ago, getting totally trollied on pills all weekend and not sleeping.

Then one weekend I tried to get to sleep on the Sunday - chest got all tight, breathing went, started sweating, tingles down my arms and thought I was having a heart attack. Managed to walk round to my mates, hardly able to breath or speak who then calmed me down and ensured me I was just having a panic attack.

Haven't and never will do any of that staying-awake shit again but that experience was what learned me. It's happened to plenty of people I'm sure and I've read of people having panic attacks on Meph recently as well.

Just warn him I guess or he may just find out for himself. Bodies need r&r or they will just blow out.

P.S. good luck!


----------



## angelsmoke

Adsy, I agree completely with the posts above.

Yes, your friend is in trouble -- but there's not much you can do about it right now.

One of the most painful things for me when coming out of the other side of my meph habit was seeing how completely I'd isolated myself from my friends and family because I couldn't deal with their disapproval.

I'm so grateful that the majority of my friends stuck by me and are still my friends despite my fuck up. Be the friend who was still there on the other side!!


----------



## 7zark7

MrM said:


> Have you tried talking to him about it when he's not high on the drug? Maybe you could try pointing him at some of the scarier stories on bluelight where people have abused the stuff if you think there is a chance he might pay attention to the information.



Scare stories are the least effective way of making someone stop doing something harmful, IMO. Just ask the Government!

Tangerine Dream is, unfortunately, bang on the money when they say that it's very hard to change someone that doesn't want changing. 

Personally, I would question your friend about his actions. Ask him things like "Is the meph actually having any effect?" or  "Are you actually enjoying it?". Get him to start questioning his own actions...


----------



## MrM

7zark7 said:


> Scare stories are the least effective way of making someone stop doing something harmful, IMO. Just ask the Government!



You could be right. I know that when i was starting out on drugs reading some of the scarier negative trip reports for a variety of different substances on bluelight and erowid encouraged me to try and avoid repeating them myself (and discouraged me from even thinking about taking datura) - but i was very aware that these were stories from other people and not from the government as i went looking for them myself. 

Sticking a bunch of bluelight print outs in front of him whilst he's off his head on mephedrone probably wouldn't work.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Plus, alot of people(myself included) have never experience one single side effect or hangover from mephedrone, so reading bad reports and seeing purple knees doesn't hit home with people as much as seeing the bad effects first hand. If any one of my friends ever had anything bad happen to them because of meph, I might discontinue use.


----------



## PredatorVision

The first time I had mephedrone the realisation about how big a nob i'd been and the impulse to get more which came about just after the peak had subsided was enough to make me sceptical about doing it again.. the other times I've done it I've found that mephedrone has become less enjoyable each time and the after effects have become even more pronounced, the worst MDMA come down has nothing on how shit I've felt after Meph. I've not had any in two months, though I never bought any in bulk which really doesn't help for alot of people. A friend of mine bought  a third a kilo and was able to shift it within two weeks.


----------



## Pauliepop

I would probably suggest similar things to 7zark7. In a relatively sober moment just challenge him (in a friendly non-confrontational style). To be doing that amount and not realize he's addicted he's pretty deep in. 
Maybe suggest he takes a week off, just so he can remember what its like not being droned up all the time. If he starts to have cravings within the break (and lets face it he will, probably within a few hours of his last dose) then you can help him understand that he has become dependent and needs to address the problem. 
Hope its all ok


----------



## koneko

This is one of BL's best harm reduction threads  Especially with such a fairly new n' unregulated RC in the UK. 

Angelsmoke and mugabe are to be congratulated for sharing in this - what has been hard times for them with this "unknown" addiction and I'm so pleased to hear they are getting over it and "re-living" after this one 

Adsy, it also can't be easy for you as the friend who is having to stand back and watch someone you care about destroying and deluding themselves 

It's easy for you to see this, but as you have noted, your friend is in the delusion stage - very frustrating for you. I've lost people so very close to me from addictions, it's heartbreaking as a bystander and the loss of them and my helplessness to intervene will haunt me and will never leave me.

You friend is lucky they have you - hold on in there and do your best, but realize this is their journey, and the lessons they have to learn may be sore


----------



## naatural

Adsy said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> This is my first post so please forgive me if it's in the wrong place or hideously off-topic.
> 
> I was wondering if you could give me some advice about something; I have a friend who I think is getting seriously addicted to drone and I have no idea what to do about it.
> 
> Basically I'm at university living with the guy. Last year our whole bunch starting using meph pretty regularly on the weekends but most of us have stopped after suffering the good effects less and less and the bad effects worse and worse. Personally I got vicious little comedowns that lasted for days and just generally felt shit. I've now been off the stuff for a couple of months.
> 
> The thing is my friend (let's refer to him as James) was buying in bulk and dealing while we were out or to other students, and where most of our buddies are off drone he's still doing more and more. He'll stay up for days and must be getting through almost 10Gs a week. The money isn't a problem because he's making so much from selling it. The whole thing just seems absurd to me though. We'll all have plans for the weekend and he'll stay up all night wednesday and thursday just sitting around redosing. Or he'll have a load of work to do and instead of doing it will just keep using. His nose is absolutely fucked it's always bleeding and he doesn't even seem to get high or have fun on drone. I love the guy he's one of my best friends but he's never himself recently.
> 
> I've talked to James about it and he claims that he's not addicted and could stop anytime. Also his primary excuse is that apparently he never gets the same bad effects everyone else does. We all stopped because of the comedowns but he doesn't comedown anywhere near as hard or feel worried about the fact his heart must be getting totalled 6 nights a week. Therefore, why should he stop if it allows him to stay up for days and he doesn't get bad effects? So his argument goes.
> 
> What do you guys think I should do? This last week he was up all night Saturday on drone, stayed awake til Sunday night, then on Monday was back on the drone through to Tuesday night. Got a few hours sleep on Tuesday then started using at 9am (?!) on Wednesday and stayed awake for about 48 hours. Should I be worried for him? It seems like I should be but he's a tricky person to argue with and like I said, he claims he enjoys it and gets no bad effects.
> 
> Apologies for the long post.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



You should really push the "unresearched" aspect of it. I reckon if you put a pro-drug spin on it he will be more receptive :/ x


----------



## Adsy

Thanks for all the advice everybody.

You're right it is very frustrating. Pretty much everybody but him agrees that he has a problem and that it's a bad idea and not cool to do loads of meph everyday. It seems obvious really.

He's had some bad effects like the kind of sleep-paralysis thing somebody else mentioned but I think it will take something very serious to actually make him consider his use an issue.


----------



## theotherside

Man it is soo scary to see how VASTLY different drugs effect different people! All of these horror stories about meph....purple knees, brutal comedown, hangover..wtf? I have these issues with methylone as it makes me feel "off" for abot 3 days after which involves mood swings, sleepiness,etc. My friends and I had always viewed meph as a super clean, almost flawless high although it is nothing  compared to MDMA, but the lack of ill after effects make it my first choice for a weekend party high. After reading so many addiction stories one of my  BL friends isn't partying anymore  but good for him.


----------



## hesbehindyou

Thank you for posting this thread. I have regularly read Bluelight, but this is the first time I have felt the need to register.
I think I may have a problem with Mephedrone. I don't know if I would call it an addiction. It is certainly not a physical addiction, but is costing me more socialy and financialy than it should and is having an impact on my work life with lost days to work.
I really don't know where to start. Without giving away too much information, I work in the health field and never really thought I would be caught out like this. I know that the drug isn't my only problem and someone with a different personality may be more able to enjoy this drug without the problems. I just want to share my experience.
I started off last year with small anounts, but im taking more and more at more inappropriate times than i should. Also with the introductions of more almost instant delivery services and groups of people around me that the drug is more acceptable to, it's becoming too easy.
To be honest, Im waiting for a delivery to my door now.
I find the come down easier to cope with that other drugs too. Except the emotional stuff, but im  putting that down to the amount I am taking.
I have used drugs over the past 20 years. I like them, but can take or leave them usualy, including alcohol. 
I will see to this 'problem' before it gets much worse. I do not want to moralise. 
BUT THIS DRUG CAN HURT YOU...and just like textbook it can creep up on it and before you know it, you're me, having to deal with something that was just fun to begin with. Go easy.


----------



## theotherside

^^ Are you talking about bk-PMMA(methedrone) or 4-MMC(mephedrone) I'm not trying to be sarcastic just wondering if anyone has had problems with the green demon as we call it.


----------



## hesbehindyou

sorry...ph not mh..i have edited my spelling (well that one anyway)


----------



## Ismene

Is Mephedrone really addictive or is it just "addictive" cos it's a tenner a gram?

If it was £60 a gram how many posts would we be getting saying "i'm hooked on meph"? 

Is meph addictive or is the price addictive?


----------



## Bella Figura

Its addictive to those who are prone to addiction.

You wouldn't expect coke to be addictive when its cut to shit and expensive, but it is.


----------



## Ismene

^^

That's  simply not true. It's addictive in people who take cocaine many, many times on a regular basis. And even then it's only true for a tiny fraction of users. It is not addictive for people who use it moderately.


----------



## Bella Figura

I never said it was, prone to addiction statement is valid for coke too.


----------



## Evad

that's not really how psychological addiction works though is it? you're making out like people have to make a conscious effort to become psychologically addicted to anything.


----------



## Ismene

So we agree cocaine isn't addictive unless you take it on a massive regular basis.

Can you think of anything pleasant that isnt addictive if you take it every day on a massive scale? Sex? Masturbation?


----------



## Evad

look, this thread is for support for people who are having problems with mephedrone, this is not the place for this debate at all, any further posts not fitting in with the purpose of this thread will be removed.


----------



## been head

mephedrone is definatly addictive, but the price really dosnt help the matter. im not addicted to it my self i havnt even taken as much as 5gs in total. however the next couple of days after doing it im constantly thinking about it and if it wasnt for the fact its so bad for you i woud definatly get a lot more of it. 

im quite sure that if the price was put up to £50 a g most of the problems we are seeing with it woud stop. no one woud do 5gs of it in a weekend if it was gona cost them £250 i dont reckon. i reckon the price of it is whats attracting the kids to it.

instead of the goverment making it illegal i reckon they shoud some how put a minimal price on selling it, say no less than £40 a g. im sure most people woud stop abusing it then and you woud definatly see less people bcoming "addicted" to it then.


----------



## Ismene

been head said:


> mephedrone is definatly addictive, .



No it isn't.


----------



## Evad

If you wish to create a thread about your misunderstandings about the reward system and psychological addiction that is fine, but this is not the place.

from the first post in this thread:



> there are varying opinions regarding 'psychological addiction', and whether it really exists or not. some of you will maybe feel the need to point out how stupid it is to binge on a research chemical. *this thread is not about either of those things.* so let's keep it constructive, informative, and supportive, and pool our knowledge on the effects of overconsumption and how to combat it.


----------



## Ismene

Evad said:


> If you wish to create a thread about your misunderstandings about the reward system and psychological addiction that is fine, but this is not the place.



I'm doing nothing of the sort I'm simply stating mephedrone is not an addictive drug. Don't confuse enjoying something with it being addictive. Sex is enjoyable it is not addictive.


----------



## Bella Figura

from the first post:



> this thread is for the discussion of ADDICTION to mephedrone.
> 
> there are varying opinions regarding 'psychological addiction', and whether it really exists or not. some of you will maybe feel the need to point out how stupid it is to binge on a research chemical. this thread is not about either of those things. so let's keep it constructive, informative, and supportive, and pool our knowledge on the effects of overconsumption and how to combat it.


----------



## Evad

not the place to discuss this, as i said feel free to create a new thread but all further posts that don't belong in this thread will be removed.


----------



## reality_check

Mephedrone really is dirty 

i feel sorry for people out there with this problem


----------



## geordiejedi

*is mephedrone the devils spawn*

Having found this thread and found it useful and hugely helpful i felt moved to share my experiences with mephedrone. To give you some background I am in my late 30's degree educated holding down a highly professional job. I am a child of the north west rave generation, the late 90's dot com coke boom and an avid drinker.

In all of these times i have managed to use pills coke and booze to excess on a night out with horrible next day consequences but have never ventured to the next day or next week. I was always of the opinion that addiction was something that happened to the "weak and helpless" and no matter what it never bothered me. To that end I can keep a full drinks cabinet with no problem and a couple of grams of coke in a box in my office just for the next time it's needed.

Now on to mephedrone. I was first sold it as "bubble" on a night out and got a great buzz of it somewhere between coke and the original e's a certain other worldness that you don't get from  coke. The come down was ok nothing too bad, but I have to admit to thinking about the drug and the experience for a couple of days after bit like a haunting dream on my mind but nothing more. We had more over the next 6 months again probably 4 nights out in total same spooky feeling.

I then discovered it's real name mephedrone, and discovered the ease and cheapness with which it could be bought. I ordered 10g and got amongst it over xmas before i knew it was a line everyday because it leaves you feeling tired and a bump lifts you, also it seemed undetectable from all those around me. once the 10g was done i stopped, i felt panicky and jolting when trying to sleep. Long story short i'd done 20g by the end of Jan and was using everyday even at work. 
It was then i realised I had a problem and needed to put on the brakes. 

coming off it was difficult and required some real willpower, i felt constantly tired falling asleep in the day with weird little brains zaps and jumps, all day. it took 7 days to properly clear. 

I think the addiction potential is as all previous posters have said but it's all of them combined which is the danger
1. it's cheap so you will have bags lying around 
2. it's legal you can pay by credit card  and have it delivered 
3. it's not that mind altering so you can re-dose in normal day time unnoticed 
4. especially snorting re-dosing is difficult to stop once you start

so to summarise is mephedrone the devils spawn? probably not but there are a lot of contributing factors that give it a higher addiction potential than most. 

be careful
GJ


----------



## geordiejedi

theotherside26 said:


> To me, mephedrone definitely has an "addicting" feel to it that is more than just the moreish side of the high. After a few uses, I can feel that during the work week I feel a strong urge to take it, and I swear that I can smell it in certain things which of course makes me want to take it. I have never taken it more than once  a week and I hope I never will, because I'm sure this one is both physically and mentally addicting.


I thought it was just me one of the most disconcerting things about meth was that despite being able to smell nothing at all most days there would be moments when all you got was that chemical smell


----------



## MrM

geordiejedi said:


> I think the addiction potential is as all previous posters have said but it's all of them combined which is the danger
> 1. it's cheap so you will have bags lying around
> 2. it's legal you can pay by credit card  and have it delivered
> 3. it's not that mind altering so you can re-dose in normal day time unnoticed
> 4. especially snorting re-dosing is difficult to stop once you start



Good points.

I am interested to hear reports of people using this stuff daily and at work though - whenever I've tried the stuff it's been at doses of between 200 to 250mg and there's no way i could do it at work. When you are taking this at work (and it's undetectable to those around you) are you taking much less than this or are you just better at handling yourself in such situations than me (or was it tolerance or something else?).


----------



## The RZA

Yea I must admit I'm puzzled by the stories of people using this at work.



> 3. it's not that mind altering so you can re-dose in normal day time unnoticed



If I had a 250mg bomb of this at work, the pupils like saucers, non stop chatting and grinding my jaw like a loon would have the boss taking me in the office and asking if I'm OK within 10 minutes.

I don't understand how people can get away with it unnoticed?


----------



## easytiger

^^^summed it up perfectly geordiejedi.


----------



## ColtDan

The RZA said:


> Yea I must admit I'm puzzled by the stories of people using this at work.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a 250mg bomb of this at work, the pupils like saucers, non stop chatting and grinding my jaw like a loon would have the boss taking me in the office and asking if I'm OK within 10 minutes.
> 
> I don't understand how people can get away with it unnoticed?



^ this. unless people are doing very small amounts, or very shit powder meph, i dont see how this can go unnoticed either. as soon as im on the stuff my jaw is clenched and grinding like fuck


----------



## Na Boa

Yeah, I can't imagine doing this at work. Taking a quarter g capsule gives you a come up like a decent pill, absolutely no way you'd be able to do that unnoticed. 

Apologies if this has been brought up already but did no one else find this the most disgusting thing to snort in the world ever? Fucking wrecks your nose, hurts like hell and smells appalling. Given how much better it is swallowed in decent amounts then snorting tiny little lines, I can't really understand why people have got into it from the whole "coke substitute" angle.


----------



## naatural

Na Boa said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine doing this at work. Taking a quarter g capsule gives you a come up like a decent pill, absolutely no way you'd be able to do that unnoticed.
> 
> Apologies if this has been brought up already but did no one else find this the most disgusting thing to snort in the world ever? Fucking wrecks your nose, hurts like hell and smells appalling. Given how much better it is swallowed in decent amounts then snorting tiny little lines, I can't really understand why people have got into it from the whole "coke substitute" angle.



i reckon it's one of those cases when the desire to have another line is far above the actual pleasure you ended up getting from it


----------



## 7zark7

The RZA said:


> If I had a 250mg bomb of this at work, the pupils like saucers, non stop chatting and grinding my jaw like a loon would have the boss taking me in the office and asking if I'm OK within 10 minutes.
> 
> I don't understand how people can get away with it unnoticed?



Easy - small bumps, snorted. 

The jaw-clenching and pupil dilation are side-effects that I have only really noticed after using the lower-quality stuff. Having said that, I have not tried any large oral doses of the stuff. Furthermore, I didn't really get hose effects after using MDMA either.


----------



## 7zark7

Na Boa said:


> Apologies if this has been brought up already but did no one else find this the most disgusting thing to snort in the world ever? Fucking wrecks your nose, hurts like hell and smells appalling. Given how much better it is swallowed in decent amounts then snorting tiny little lines, I can't really understand why people have got into it from the whole "coke substitute" angle.



I suppose it depends on what you're using it for. Personally, I find the short duration and 'instant' hit of snorting much more desirable. Again, using the good quality product, that does not smell, I have not had any problems with my nose. Haven't found it any more painful than anything else I have put up there!


----------



## effie

*mephedrone experience*

Hi guys,

Have been reading Bl for a while and am quite alarmed by how many people are getting into mephedrone and consider it to be a new wonder drug, so I wanted to share my most recent experience with the research chemical. It isn't a detailed trip report I'm afraid, as my memory of the event is extremely poor (this is one of the side effects I experience). I'm not sure which forum it would be best suited to.

I've taken mephedrone a few times before, when going out to clubs or raves, and have always enjoyed it. It has a nice, euphoric high, makes me extremely sociable and chatty and full of energy - very handy for the recent MDMA drought. It has a short duration (I usually take 250mg in gel caps and I find the euphoria lasts between 1 and 3 hours - when I snort it the peak wears off within 30 mins). The down sides were needing to take more in a night to keep me buzzing for long enough (started with one 250mg dose, most recently took 3 spaced out over the night), poor memory of the night, difficulty getting to sleep, bruxism, frequent urination and increased heart rate. I have not experienced palpitations. To me these did not seem to be too bad when compared to other stimulant drugs.

However, this is where things started to go a bit wrong. Last Wednesday I was in my room by myself in the afternoon, and was bored, so I decided to have a cheeky little line of mephedrone from one of my gel caps (approximately 50mg). The high hit almost immediately, and I spent a very happy 30 mins chatting to friends on the internet. After the peak started to wear off I thought I might as well have another one, as I had nothing to do for the rest of the day. This is when things took a turn for the worse. I could not stop redosing. I cracked open 3 gelcaps (750mg in total) and did not stop until about 8am the following morning, when my nose was too blocked to insufflate any more. I was desperate for another dose - I went to the shop and bought some nasal decongestant, tried snorting multiple thin lines instead of one fat one (by this time the lines had got pretty fat) but I had to admit defeat. When I came to my senses I was horrified  - I had not planned to do this at all as I had things I needed to do on Thursday. I couldn't understand how it had happened, and my memory was so hazy to the point of honestly not knowing how I filled those hours (other than snorting meph, of course).

It alarmed me how compulsive the mephedrone has been, and I was very upset with myself for being so weak. I was also feeling pretty under the weather by this point. However - and this is the really scary part - I still went online and ordered myself another 5g. I resoned that I had to replace the gelcaps so I could take them on a night out, and 5g was more economical than a smaller amount. I then went to sleep and awaited the arrival of my package, missing out on a social evening I had been really looking forward to.

When the bag arrived on Friday lunchtime (I had to think very hard about which day is which, my memory is atrocious for the whole period of time) I convinced myself I had better have just one small line to check out the new batch - and didn't stop until Saturday. I slept most of Sat, then again began taking it on Sunday afternoon. Luckily I managed to stop myself at about 10pm as I had a very important meeting on Monday, but this took phenomenal willpower, and obviously I had already taken too much and would not be in a good state of mind for the meeting. I got through about 4g over the weekend, plus 750mg from my gel caps. My instinct is that this mephedrone I ordered on Thursday wasn't very pure - it was a lot cheaper than the stuff I bought previously, and it didn't have as strong an effect, but it may well be that my tolerance was pretty high after doing it the day before. I am aware that I have taken an extremely large and potentially very dangerous amount, and am appalled at my stupidity.

I have not admitted this to anyone. I had a lot of things planned for the days I lost, so I told all my friends I had a nasty cold. My nose was bleeding, my heart was racing, I no longer got a euphoric high, just a mild lift, but I still found it almost impossible to stop redosing. I am a reasonably sensible girl who did a lot of reading about this drug, and understood that it was a research chemical, and had previousaly decided to take it no more often than once a month and no more than 3 gel caps in one night. I have never had anything like this happen to me before. I do not blame the drug as such - it may be that I have a fiendish nature which I have not uncovered before - but as other people also find this drug extremely moreish, I wanted to let people know what happened to me. I thought I could handle it - had taken it several times before and not had a huge urge to redose - but there you go.

In my opinion, whatever your feelings are regarding addiction, mephedrone has the potential to become a very regular feature in a user's life. In my opinion this is due to the cheapness and ease of availabiliy, enjoyable nature of the high, short duration and urge to redose. People can get hold of vast quantities for not very much money by next day delivery, legally, and may be unaware of the potential dangers of this drug. I would suggest that if you do wish to take it, you do not snort it, you only buy small quantities and make sure you do not have any hanging around at home, you leave fairly long periods between taking it, and you read up on the potential dangers on this forum!

Just be careful, guys, stay safe and be aware that it is more than possible to go overboard with this drug. I won't be touching it again.

Sorry for such a long post, I wanted to explain exactly how it happened to me so other people might recognise the same thing happening to them.


----------



## Rogue Robot

homeless -> eadd


----------



## koneko

Cheers RR 

effie I've moved your post here. 

Welcome to Bluelight and EADD - Take care and be safe


----------



## effie

Thanks guys!


----------



## effie

Update - very ashamed to say I polised off the rest today, after all my distress about being so bloody stupid over the weekend. I told myself better to remove it from my room so I'm not tempted, so I'd be doing myself a favour by having it. What twisted logic. Didn't let myself consider throwing it away! But I haven't bought any more, and it is going to stay that way. I hope.


----------



## geordiejedi

The RZA said:


> Yea I must admit I'm puzzled by the stories of people using this at work.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a 250mg bomb of this at work, the pupils like saucers, non stop chatting and grinding my jaw like a loon would have the boss taking me in the office and asking if I'm OK within 10 minutes.
> 
> I don't understand how people can get away with it unnoticed?



yes i'm talking about fiending all night and thinking a little bump at 6.30am will see me right, then taking maybe only 125g snorted in the day. don't get me wrong i'm in a higher level position so lots of feeding the pond with eye problems and  infections (in fact any reason for red eye) plus if you come in to work looking that way day after day it becomes the norm. I'm not saying it's right or acceptable  just that i got away with it. it terrifies me now. not sure i really did just no-one challenged me.


----------



## Disco Doctor

effie said:


> Update - very ashamed to say I polised off the rest today, after all my distress about being so bloody stupid over the weekend. I told myself better to remove it from my room so I'm not tempted, so I'd be doing myself a favour by having it. What twisted logic. Didn't let myself consider throwing it away! But I haven't bought any more, and it is going to stay that way. I hope.



Don't buy any more dude! Like most drugs, the pangs of wanting to do them fade in time and you soon start getting high off being able to wake up in the morning without feeling like turd...


----------



## effie

Believe me, I won't be. My complete lack of will power for this drug has really scared me. I can't trust myself with it! It's all gone now, thank goodness..


----------



## effie

Well, haven't bought any today but I cannot stop thinking about it. I know this robably all sounds a bit silly, cos I've just had a stupid binge, but does anyone have any advice for how to stay strong? It's so tempting when all I need is a computer and a debit card


----------



## Stashes

Hi Effie

Best advice is to just find something else to occupy your mind until the compulsion goes away. Personally I find reading or exercise great for this.

I can totally sympathise with your first post. I've had many a weekend.... running into the weekdays like this! What I found getting worse and worse was how long the sessions were lasting. Each session myself and my mates were on were getting longer and longer to the point of being fucked for 5 days straight! I was missing work, or going into work and doing tiny little keys to keep me going through the day so I wouldn't crash. I decided that it was getting out of control when I began asking my family / ex to babysit my son when I was supposed to have him. Work is one thing. Fatherhood means everything to me.

As for it's addictiveness, it's the "pringles syndrome" - once you pop you can't stop. I find it easy enough to stay away from once I don't buy it - or people around me don't buy it. I've always been that way with drugs though. If they're there - I have to do them!! Otherwise I can stay away from them when I choose. Hope you find it the same!

Best of luck


----------



## Stashes

Ismene said:


> I'm simply stating mephedrone is not an addictive drug. Don't confuse enjoying something with it being addictive. Sex is enjoyable it is not addictive.



Not quite true - depending on your perception of what an addiction is.

Physically addictive? Probably not in the beginning however, like all drugs will alter your brain chemical levels therefore *becoming* physically addictive i.e. you need to take it just to feel "normal". This applies with all mood chemicals. Sex releases hormones.

Then there's also the possibility that addiction is genetic which some studies point towards. As neither a scientist or physcologist I wouldn't have a feckin clue but it is a possibility. My own belief though is that it's enviromental. Grandparent an alco. Parent an alco. Child an alco. That's what they grew up with and know and takes a concious effort not to become addicted.

There are 5 classic addictions in the world. Drugs, Drink, Gambling, Sex and Food. It's a bit blunt to say people do them because they simply enjoy them.

Sex Addiction - Go Chaz Michael Michaels


----------



## effie

Thanks Stashes, that was what I was thinking really - common sense but hard to do when all your mates are into it to! But yeah, I clearly can't stop once I pop so will try my best to keep that in mind if I am tempted


----------



## The Kid

effie said:


> Well, haven't bought any today but I cannot stop thinking about it. I know this robably all sounds a bit silly, cos I've just had a stupid binge, but does anyone have any advice for how to stay strong? It's so tempting when all I need is a computer and a debit card



Hi Effie, quick question; how old are you? Reason i ask is that through the billions of posts on BL regarding compulsive use, most folk who seem to have an issue with hoovering up the stuff day after day have been quite young (except for the geordiejedi). 

I also find it hard to stop mid session, but i actually get bored of being high after say 12-14hrs. I make sure i can convince myself that stopping means more sleep and less sketchyness the next day. Sometime i even write "STOP SNORTING BY 8AM" by the mirror and the razor blade.


----------



## tekkeN

I know someone like this now, when first reading about it on here I found it hard to believe, how could someone take it heavily everyday practically? but a sort of friend of mine in Leeds is now doing a g everyday, and when he stops he says he's not doing anymore then a day or two later he binges again


----------



## The Kid

tekkeN said:


> I know someone like this now, when first reading about it on here I found it hard to believe, how could someone take it heavily everyday practically? but a sort of friend of mine in Leeds is now doing a g everyday, and when he stops he says he's not doing anymore then a day or two later he binges again



My theory is that some people just have that addictive gene, and they're going to fuck up on something sooner or later, and others don't have the addictive gene and can manage a measured level of use/abuse without becoming addicted.


----------



## Mailmonkey

It's a wierd one, I have been addicted to speed, and had a long term coke habit....

I like meph, a lot, but only use it for a special occasion....

I've got a 10g bag sitting in me cupboard, but I've never felt the urge to just have a cheeky line....even now, if I had some coke in the house, I would be at it till it's gone.....

Al;so me and missis are pretty good at setting our limit, we decide how much and what time we gonna stop redosing, no problem, again, speed or coke I lose all that self control, and we keep doing "just one more"........

Dunno

Monk...x


----------



## brokenbrain

It to a great extent depends on Negative Feedback.
I've never been a full strength alky because my body will not let me, after 4 days hardcore eg 40 units drinking it gives up. I've never been a full FULL strength GBL addict eg the people who do it for 2 years straight, because my body starts disliking itself intensely after 7 day - 10 days and I have to come off it.Didn't occur at first though, as happens to many, so its possible that If I hadn't come off it after 6 days in 2005 I might still be on it. But I reckon not, as I can get negative feedback enough from reading all about it on here and erowid, which actually caused me to stop in 2006 after a time of doing it.

I reckon effie needs to 
1.Read everything all over Bluelight, and ADD is the place for you!
2.If you really are an addict then find something else to replace it........easy enough to say I know,and in this respect boy am I a hippocrit, because I just swap one addiction for another,but its a start, if you  are swapping much less damaging things for others.


----------



## effie

The Kid said:


> Hi Effie, quick question; how old are you? Reason i ask is that through the billions of posts on BL regarding compulsive use, most folk who seem to have an issue with hoovering up the stuff day after day have been quite young (except for the geordiejedi).
> 
> I also find it hard to stop mid session, but i actually get bored of being high after say 12-14hrs. I make sure i can convince myself that stopping means more sleep and less sketchyness the next day. Sometime i even write "STOP SNORTING BY 8AM" by the mirror and the razor blade.



I'm 25. Not sure if that counts as being quite young or not, haha!

My trouble is after the last line wears off I have several hours of feeling stimulated but quite anxious, and I know that one more line would make that go away. Obviously I know this is only delaying the inevitable, but it is quite a powerful urge to redose!

Anyway, 2 days without buying any, am pleased with myself. Thinking about it constantly but it's all in my mind, I'll be fine I am sure


----------



## effie

brokenbrain said:


> It to a great extent depends on Negative Feedback.
> I've never been a full strength alky because my body will not let me, after 4 days hardcore eg 40 units drinking it gives up. I've never been a full FULL strength GBL addict eg the people who do it for 2 years straight, because my body starts disliking itself intensely after 7 day - 10 days and I have to come off it.Didn't occur at first though, as happens to many, so its possible that If I hadn't come off it after 6 days in 2005 I might still be on it. But I reckon not, as I can get negative feedback enough from reading all about it on here and erowid, which actually caused me to stop in 2006 after a time of doing it.
> 
> I reckon effie needs to
> 1.Read everything all over Bluelight, and ADD is the place for you!
> 2.If you really are an addict then find something else to replace it........easy enough to say I know,and in this respect boy am I a hippocrit, because I just swap one addiction for another,but its a start, if you  are swapping much less damaging things for others.



Thank you, that's good advice! I'm not addicted I'm sure, it was a binge that went too far, but I keep thinking about it and planning ways of getting hold of some in my head (eg I could ask a mate for a little bit, so I'm not actually buying any..) I know I just need to stay away though, over 5g in less than a week is pretty horrific useage.

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## The Kid

effie said:


> I'm 25. Not sure if that counts as being quite young or not, haha!
> 
> My trouble is after the last line wears off I have several hours of feeling stimulated but quite anxious, and I know that one more line would make that go away. Obviously I know this is only delaying the inevitable, but it is quite a powerful urge to redose!
> 
> Anyway, 2 days without buying any, am pleased with myself. Thinking about it constantly but it's all in my mind, I'll be fine I am sure



Nah, that's not young! Some of the folk on here are still doing their GCSE's. :D

Maybe the trick is not to do it during the day? I can see that i would have trouble stopping if it was only say 6pm, but at 7am i always feel it's close to finishing time, no matter what drug i'm on. Plus I don't ever feel anxious....which i guess is a big plus point. And i live in a place where meph is illegal to import so i don't have the ability just to get some more. 

2 days is good.


----------



## Stashes

Lots of good advice here effie, and other concerned parties reading this. 

Ah addictions. I love this thread. It brings a lot home. I read about the people others know on meph and how messed up it all is. I read my own advice and find it ironic that I am able to detach myself so much and be so objective about addictions.

"All this has happened before. And all this will happen again"

Lets just concentrate on meph here since it's the relevant thread. It's now the sixth day of my current binge. It started last Saturday with some mates. The girl who we all know and warned beforehand started it as per usual. Don't get me wrong - I'm not placing blame. It didn't take much persuassion for me to go along with her and buy the meph. Just a little snaffle of it Sat night and I'll be grand Sunday. Hey, I've been grand so far! 

I knew. Fuck, if there's one thing I know from my experiences so far in life, it's me. However, I didn't give a shit. I still don't.

In fairness, I love the meph sessions. Really love them. We have such a good buzz. We're all a fairly good bunch of people and we always have craic with or without drugs. So, the session lasts all weekend. Me though, I have a kid. A career. I can't let this shit fuck up all that! So I stop Sunday afternoon. Still fairly wired and buzzin but with meph I can "be normal". So I think anyway. And I must. I've been stopped by cops so many times and I just chat away with them and they never ask questions or supect anything. I attend meetings and nobody seems to notice. My family don't notice. The only friends that notice are the one's I tell.

How the fuck do they not notice??? I am fucking wired to the moon. I am literally hopping. Jittery as fuck. Do I really control it that much that nobody notices? Possibly! One thing I've really noticed lately is that when I'm in my gaf / work / ma's gaf on my own and I look in the mirror my pupils are dilated. But if people are around, and again I go to the bathroom and check my pupils they're normal. Fucking wierd. Mind over matter maybe.

I digress. Let me at this point apologise for the rambling nature of this post!!

So Sunday night I put my kid to bed. I start on the meph again and go most of the night. Sleep a few hours, get up, bring him to school and go to work. (Should point out here so not to scare anyone... I stay with my family days I have my son!). I know I'm fucked in work. Bags under my eyes. Brain not working properly at all - ah, I wonder how to sort this shit out? How am I going to manage a day in a busy, challenging, thought provoking, high responsibilty job?? Yep. You guessed it.

My week has been like that so far. Since I first found Meph I've lost count of how many weeks have been like that. How I have not fucked up majorly in work is beyond me..... Shit, I must be coming down. They haven't all been feckin like that. The way the mind works at times is mad! To think properly about it - since August 09, I have had maybe 6 weeks that have been as crazy as this.

Another ironic thing I read in this thread is the quantities mentioned. Shit lads, 1-2 g a day? I average about 4g a day. And not because of increasing dosage. The very first bag I bought last August got me pretty much as wired as now and the bag was gone in a few hours. The difference is now my days last 20 - 24 hours when I'm on it. It may be that the stuff in Irish head shops is low grade. But - it's better grade than the mephedrone I tried in a Manchester head shop.

Well, I've shited on long enough now and probably bored half ye to death. The other half may be horrified.

Now, bit of meph to come up again and put the above in a different perspective than my come-down perception of things! 8)

Aaahhhh yes 

This is an addiction. Nothing less. Nothing more. What type of addiction? Purely psychological long term (no withdrawal symptoms or uncontrollable cravings). Physical short term (the compulsion to redose). I have beaten worse addictions in the past. I have good role models in my life. I have everything to live for. I may not feel it now hence the inherent negativity in this post. It takes a few days for my brain to return to normal and actually "feel" positive 

Wake the fuck up lad. Brilliant happy child. A personality almost everyone seems to like. Young and good looking. My company taking off and making me money despite a recession. Beautiful women. Great friends. Exams I pass with very little study. My life is pretty fucking good.I seem to only remember this shit a few days after the binge ends! %)


----------



## 7zark7

Mailmonkey said:


> I've got a 10g bag sitting in me cupboard, but I've never felt the urge to just have a cheeky line....even now



I never feel like having any meph either... until I actually have some...


----------



## The Kid

Stashes said:


> Shit lads, 1-2 g a day? I average about 4g a day.



Carry on like that and you're going to be pretty fucked up. 

Think of your kiddie next time you're railing a line at 10am on a Weds in trap 1 at work. Think of the fact that you've got a decent enough job and some decent wedge......or make sure you remember what it was like to have a decent job and some cash to spend because I can guarantee that a 4g a day habit will soon result in you fucking up at work.  

Nevermind the health issues........


----------



## effie

Stashes..

I know how you feel. I seem to have a pretty good life too. No major disasters, anyway, even if it is hard at times. We don't have the excuse of hiding away from our problems. I think that if you are like me you are probably just hedonistic and enjoy buzz. Nothing wrong with that, until it starts to affect yout life and other people in it..

Had been ridiculously hard for me not to buy any more, even though I know this is only a psychological problem as I have no physical symtoms. However, today I am a bit less tempted than I was yesterday, because I am no longer feeling down in the dumps and mentally drained from my binge. I reckon tomorrow I'll be even less tempted, especially if I start filling my life with other things that make me happy. Off swimming in a bit, planning a night in with my boy, getting stuck in to my job and remembering how rewarding it is. Also thinking about how disappointed he would be if I fucked up with this stuff, and how my parents would feel, and my friends.. tis not worth it, just for a short lived buzz that gets increasingly harder to recreate, from a research chemical with potentially extremely toxic side effects. I am sure you feel invincible at the moment, but no one is, and I am positive that you do not want to put your family through the pain of seeing you damage yourself with this shitty drug.

Read the whole of this thread, angelfire and mugabe put it better than I could and they have a lot more experience than me. It is not worth it!

Best of luck, thanks for your comments and I hope you decide to give up the meph


----------



## Stashes

effie said:


> I think that if you are like me you are probably just hedonistic and enjoy buzz.



That's exactly it. I've no emotional issues which turn me towards drugs. If I did I'd have been fucked long ago! I just love to party.

Meph is fucking crazy! I wouldn't say I feel invincible when I am on meph. Life treats me well in the main and I tend to feel invincible when I'm sober. If anything, meph brings me down. Depression isn't something that comes naturally to me but by god, does meph bring it on!

Last night was a wierd buzz. I was coming down while on meph. The high from it was very short lived. I'd say maybe only a half hour with each line. Fuckin hell. A six day binge. It's only hitting me today how fucked up that is. Strangely, I feel grand. The fear is non-existent. After my last 2 binges I had the fear. Big time. Not for long, but for a day or two after I stopped I had that panicky feeling with no explanation (except the knowledge you just spent the last few days fucking with your brain chemicals!).



The Kid said:


> I can guarantee that a 4g a day habit will soon result in you fucking up at work.



I would imagine so! I hope a ban is brought in soon in Ireland. It's the availability and price that does it for me. I can stay away from other drugs as I choose - so long as I haven't bought them.

Looking back today, I am completely turned off meph. The smell, the nasal pain, the whole effects and I am just wondering what was I doing the last 6 days?! Sure I can understand why I took it last Saturday but why keep going? fucked up!

In saying that, chances are there'll be another session in a few weeks time


----------



## The Kid

Stashes said:


> In saying that, chances are there'll be another session in a few weeks time



Perhaps maybe just limit it to 1 night? Just order enough for 1 night (fuck the cost savings of buying in bulk), leave all your credit cards at work, leave your work keys at work so you can't get to your cards.....and make sure your mates do the same.


----------



## Evad

aye this definitely seems to be the best way to avoid binges.
it's cheap as fuck, saving a few quid really doesn't seem worth having massive piles about when you can't control your use


----------



## ColtDan

4g a day? the thought of doing that is fucking disturbing


----------



## Stashes

Cheers guys. Unfortunately limiting doesn't really work for me with meph. Nah, I'll have to just stop altogether. Most of my mates have been turned off it at this stage as a result of the sheer quantities we end up doing and the come downs they have. There's one girl who has been put under a strict meph ban as she tends to start the sessions. If it keeps on, while I have a lot of time for the girl and think it's bad to cut someone out of a group, she'd have to be ditched.

I think it's time to back to the good ol' illegals. The rest of the lads agree. Always have managed to keep it to the odd night here and there. Illegals get me properly off my face so I'd have no chance of being able to function as I am with meph, hence I binge for so long.

Someone raised an interesting point tonight. The reason I may not have a come-down this time is that I'm still on a high from the previous six days. I fucking hope not!


----------



## Stashes

ColtDan said:


> 4g a day? the thought of doing that is fucking disturbing



Multiplied by anything more than a day, absolutely!


----------



## felix

Stashes said:


> I would imagine so! *I hope a ban is brought in soon in Ireland*. It's the availability and price that does it for me. I can stay away from other drugs as I choose - so long as I haven't bought them.


that will be an unpopular view on here. just cos you've fucked up and have no self control, it doesn't mean everyone else should be denied it. 

anyway, wrong thread for that old chestnut.


----------



## 7zark7

ColtDan said:


> 4g a day? the thought of doing that is fucking disturbing



I reckon it would take special effort to get through that in a day...


----------



## Mugz

^^when I was in the middle of the addiction I was on about that much a day


----------



## ColtDan

500mg gives me a bad enough come down which lasts up to a week, the dodgy heart, feeling weak and unmotivated, emotional, just wanting to sleep constantly. might be because i drink booze with it though. 4g a day... thats just crazy. after that i would be nothing more than a sweating hallucinating gurning jaw clenched mess. doing that for days on end...fuck. im surprised you don't have a heart attack, blue knees and fingers with some kind of brain damage


----------



## theotherside

Are any of you guys who are addicted to or have been addicted to mephedrone able to achieve any actual buzz the following day after a gram? I have never tried but I have a feeling that it doesn't work very good without a few day break.


----------



## Ismene

It works on the second day - it's pleasant enough. About as enjoyable as half a shandy. But when you're in an addictive mindset you convince yourself you're experiencing the second coming.


----------



## Stashes

Yea, it works into the 2nd or sometimes 3rd day - with a much lower buzz. After that... all it really does for me is give me a small lift and keep me awake.

I don't get bad comedowns no matter how much I've done. When I say 4g a day - I'm talking about an average. When I'm on a meph binge, I still have shit to do so those days it might be just 2g. Then there's the weekends.... they push the total binge average up to 4g....

I wish I did get bad comedowns. Most of my mates are wrecks after a session. Note: there's a distinction between binge and session. The session is where theres a good few of us. The binge is me. If I did get comedowns it would probably help put me off buying more a few weeks after I've stopped. Possibly. Then again, hangovers don't put much people off beering again.


----------



## jimmmyc

Okay so.. 
I've been doing Mephedrone for a few weekends now. Sessioning it hard, whatever there is in the bag, it goes inside me. I can't stop myself. 
Thing is, i have depression. When im messy, i'm happy. Realll happy. 
But now |: I keep having flashbacks, depressing flashbacks of how i was last night. I feel so so depressed now, and dying for another line. 
I don't know what to do. :/


----------



## wibble

Stop taking mephedrone, it's clearly not helping your over all mental state. What help are you getting for your depression?


----------



## Ismene

jimmmyc said:


> I don't know what to do. :/



I don't want to be harsh but have a bit of backbone. Go do some exercise. Watch a film. Do the housework. I understand it's not easy but life isn't easy.


----------



## FlippingTop

juatjust sent off my last 4.5g. Was giving me some Nasty side effectsm rahes that are healthling very slowly, prickly skin, immense desire to dose after about 2 pints.

For like 6 a G it is just so cheap  MDPV and benzoes blow it out of the water in terms of everythnig so it is strange it caught on so 'well'...


----------



## Dan Gargan

*mephedrone addiction help!*

So i have been using meph for a few months now i used to do it everyday but i have managed to cut down to doing it once a week sometimes longer than a week. Anyway im always depressed and feeling shit etc.. im 100% sure its the meph i was doing it everyday all the time. Now im not doing it i feel worse but i havn't done it in like 10 days and i feel terrible.. i think my serotonin levels must be at an all time low. I got to the stage where meph just felt normal doing it and it wouldn't make me happy. So right now i want to build my serotonin all the way up so i start feeling happy again i don't know much about serotonin but apparently taking b6 vitamins (like 50mg) should help to build it up this is okay to do right? I don't want to get serotonin syndrome or anything? (cuz i occasionally do meph and would be taking b6 vitamins? im really not sure)

any help would be appreciated..  just hope some one can give me some advice 

(yeah sorry about the bad spelling, the lack of full stops and lack of knowledge as long as i got my message through lol)


----------



## koneko

Welcome to Bluelight and EADD Dan Gargan 

I've moved your post here, it'll get more responses and I recommend you read this thread.

Take care and be safe


----------



## Dan Gargan

sorry my bad didn't notice this thread, thanks :D


----------



## Bella Figura

Its probably dopamine depletion as well, you should feel back to your normal self if you take care of yourself (eating well/sleeping well/exercise etc) and take at least a month off meph or other serotonergic drugs like MDMA/Methylone etc 

Some 5-htp probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Dan Gargan

so u reckon the b6 vitamins are a good idea?


----------



## Bella Figura

It couldn't hurt, very much doubt it'd give you serotonin syndrome.


----------



## Dan Gargan

thanks man going to give it a go just read up on dopamine that's definately what i lack lol


----------



## The Kid

Stashes said:


> After that... all it really does for me is give me a small lift and keep me awake.



Then why bother?


----------



## Inso

^Kind of the definition of addiction I guess, redosing even when it doesn't really have much of an effect, constantly chasing that first buzz.

Dan Gargan: Healthy eating and exercise cure pretty much anything, abstain from drugs and you will be back to normal before you know it


----------



## The Kid

Inso said:


> ^Kind of the definition of addiction I guess, redosing even when it doesn't really have much of an effect, constantly chasing that first buzz.



I'm not sure i'd class Stashes behaviour as addiction though.


----------



## captain codshit

Mephedrone its more like a fiending/lack of self control problem than addiction for me, but thats not to say the thought doesn't get stuck in your head. I've never taken it everyday for any prolonged period. Its a strange one, I've gone through phases of fairly good self control with it and then phases of binging. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8084530&posted=1#post8084530

Thats basically been me as of late  I am by no means saying this is all down to mephedrone.


----------



## The Kid

captain codshit said:


> Mephedrone its more like a fiending/lack of self control problem than addiction for me, but thats not to say the thought doesn't get stuck in your head. I've never taken it everyday for any prolonged period. Its a strange one, I've gone through phases of fairly good self control with it and then phases of binging.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8084530&posted=1#post8084530
> 
> Thats basically been me as of late  I am by no means saying this is all down to mephedrone.



Prob best to give the drugs a long break mate. Get yourself physically fit, eat properly, stay off the booze (because we all know what will power is like when pissed ) and things should start looking up.


----------



## captain codshit

Yeah cheers thats what I have been doing. Try to remain quite social aswell without putting myself in situations where drugs are infront of me. Also been reading books more and looking into some new things to try out hobby wise.

One thing I will say tho is seriously think twice about hammering this stuff. I know me saying that means fuck all really but so many incidents around here as of late with mates and myself fucking up, flipping out or spending the night in A&E after taking it.


----------



## The Quad

captain codshit said:


> Mephedrone its more like a fiending/lack of self control problem than addiction for me, but thats not to say the thought doesn't get stuck in your head. I've never taken it everyday for any prolonged period. Its a strange one, I've gone through phases of fairly good self control with it and then phases of binging.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8084530&posted=1#post8084530
> 
> Thats basically been me as of late  I am by no means saying this is all down to mephedrone.




Sorry to hear that mate. Have often read your posts and as you say in the thread you have always appeared very upbeat and life and soul of the party. The only experience I can call on is when I was in my early twenties I was doing pills most Fridays and every Saturday without fail. Coupled with this I was probably doing Gram and Half of Charlie a week (not loads I know but it all goes in the mix). 

Like you I was always up for a party and never seemed to be down. But after about 2years of this excessive behaviour I started feeling very down. It was if I could almost feel my brain trying to squeeze out any remnants of Serotonin but the well was dry.

I drastically cut back on my behaviour and slowly but surely I began to feel myself again. Now bear in mind this is without meph in the mix (which i have never had) and Im in the fear camp when it comes to that shit. It just doesnt seem right (based on no scientific evidence whatsoever) but it just seems nasty to me. 

Im just in my forties now so no doubt if it was about then I would of tried it. My two pence worth is to pack the meph in and just treat yourself every now and then to some lovely MDMA. Plenty of excercise and Fruit. Eventually you will start to feel better.

What goes up has got to come down and i think its just your brain telling you at the moment that you have been taking the piss a bit. 

Good Luck


----------



## The Kid

captain codshit said:


> Yeah cheers thats what I have been doing. Try to remain quite social aswell without putting myself in situations where drugs are infront of me. Also been reading books more and looking into some new things to try out hobby wise.



Good effort. 



captain codshit said:


> One thing I will say tho is seriously think twice about hammering this stuff. I know me saying that means fuck all really but so many incidents around here as of late with mates and myself fucking up, flipping out or spending the night in A&E after taking it.



You kick the fuck out of anything, and bad things will happen.


----------



## Ghostface

captain codshit said:


> Yeah cheers thats what I have been doing. Try to remain quite social aswell without putting myself in situations where drugs are infront of me. Also been reading books more and looking into some new things to try out hobby wise.
> 
> One thing I will say tho is seriously think twice about hammering this stuff. I know me saying that means fuck all really but so many incidents around here as of late with mates and myself fucking up, flipping out or spending the night in A&E after taking it.



Captain Codshit there is a very old Greek and Latin saying which sadly when translated does for me is not the same-> νούς υγιής εν σώματι υγιεί or mens sana in corpore sano translated -->  a healthy mind in a healthy body. 

Read your other thread. Give it a long long long break. Think your body caught up with your positive spirit and things balanced out in a negative way. Eat healthy, get outdoors, exercise etc... Balance thing out again, but it will take time.


----------



## Stashes

Dan Gargan said:


> so u reckon the b6 vitamins are a good idea?



Not just B6. Try getting a vitamin B complex with a range of B-Vitamins. Also omega 3 oils. All brain food 



The Kid said:


> Then why bother?



Interesting question with a seemingly stupid answer. I tend to session right into late Sunday night / Monday morning (my mates who session as hard as me are unemployed!!). I then take very small amounts of meph so that I don't crash in work. Mon night will go through a few g's, Tuesday in work - again small amounts to keep me from crashing.... and so on.



The Kid said:


> I'm not sure i'd class Stashes behaviour as addiction though.



Probably not. Haven't taken any since last Thursday and I've no compulsion to take any now. Mugabe coined it perfectly when he compared it to pringles - Once you pop you can't stop.



captain codshit said:


> Mephedrone its more like a fiending/lack of self control problem than addiction for me,



That's it with me as well. I'm grand at staying off it for a few weeks but once I start I go on a mad one for a few days with increasingly negative results.

It's the same with all drugs. You smoke copious amounts of weed every day for 4 years you'll end up pretty fucked up by the end. Take it in moderation, and it's grand.

Worst effect from Meph I'm having is tiredness. I have circles under my eyes since last week, and 12 hour sleeps each night doesn't seem to be getting rid of them! Definitely staying away from the Meph for a good while this time. Hopefully these after effects might give me a bit of a kick up the hole to have some self-control next time. 8)


----------



## captain codshit

Yeah your totally right about the sleep thing. After a binge I can come home and fall asleep at 4pm-7pm then wake up for an hour, eat dinner, and go straight back to sleep. I've had weeks where I've been unable to do anything at night mon-thurs because I'm constantly sleeping!

The best way for me used to be just buy a g. But now so many people locally selling it I'd need to encase my phone in concrete some nights. I don't know what other drugs you usually do, but I was always a bit of a fiend with coke too. I think if your like that to begin with it might be best to try and avoid alot of the fiendish RC's. I even found after being fiendish with the meph it seemed to make me like that with pills/MDMA.

Good luck with the self control!


----------



## captain codshit

Both The Quad and Ghostface69, cheers for the replies guys. Agree with what you've both said. I'm going to try have as long a break as I can manage. Bit annoying as my bday isn't far off but its not worth ruining myself any further. Have been eating healthy and doing lots of exercise aswell. After the A&E incident I'm really going to try and not take any meph again.


----------



## 65daysofstatic

I don't think it's that hard to give up at all. It's not physically addictive and when tolerance builds up you get very little out of it. I used to cain it when I bought in bulk (once did something like 20 g + in a week - in fact I've probably had even more severe binges) but now I just order it as and when I want it. Isolate yourself from mephedrone and take a break. When you need more, you physically have to order it online in a fully conscious state. While you are on meph, yes it is the most addictive thing ever, but once you sleep and comedown its not so attractive. Snap out of it...I've just given up regular benzo and gbl use which makes my previous mephedrone 'addiction' a joke really.

That said, I still do it pretty much every weekend but that's something I choose to do. Think I'm going to have a break though. Although it doesn't have a massive comedown, I notice a fairly low mood until about wednesday, which isn't worth it. I probably do roughly 5-8g's every Friday > Saturday night.


----------



## jimboid1

*detox*

Strange as it may sound, I think a stint in a detox unit has to be the answer. If I were in your situation I would go to the most understanding GP I knew, got him to read up on the situation, and get a referral as inpatient. You should get 6 weeks there, and surely some sort of benzo coul.d help if professionally administered for the first week or so. Do it. I felt compelled to write on this forum; hope I'm not talking rubbish


----------



## The Kid

Stashes said:


> Interesting question with a seemingly stupid answer. I tend to session right into late Sunday night / Monday morning (my mates who session as hard as me are unemployed!!). I then take very small amounts of meph so that I don't crash in work. Mon night will go through a few g's, Tuesday in work - again small amounts to keep me from crashing.... and so on.



TBH, all it sounds like you need is a bit more will power! Sounds stupid, but all you need to do is just knock the session on the head at (for example) 6am on the Sunday morning. I know it's easier said than done, but better to miss out on a few hours of bullshit random conversation than fuck your whole life up? And let's face it, the best part of the session is waaaaay before Sunday night!


----------



## naatural

The Kid said:


> TBH, all it sounds like you need is a bit more will power! Sounds stupid, but all you need to do is just knock the session on the head at (for example) 6am on the Sunday morning. I know it's easier said than done, but better to miss out on a few hours of bullshit random conversation than fuck your whole life up? And let's face it, the best part of the session is waaaaay before Sunday night!



The thing is if you've been doing it the night before/day of your brain is going to have its decision making tools WAY out of sync... It might be better to try and make a serious appointment with someone who doesn't do it in advance, so you know you've got someone to force you to think "I HAVE to stop taking this now"


----------



## The Kid

naatural said:


> The thing is if you've been doing it the night before/day of your brain is going to have its decision making tools WAY out of sync...



True, but that's what will power is all about. Even in the midst of the most epic sessions you get moments of clarity!


----------



## naatural

The Kid said:


> True, but that's what will power is all about. Even in the midst of the most epic sessions you get moments of clarity!



Ye I know what you mean. For me personally it's only a problem if I've been drinking beforehand so my will power has already taken a pretty big beating, and I have pretty shitty will power to begin with =[


----------



## The Kid

naatural said:


> Ye I know what you mean. For me personally it's only a problem if I've been drinking beforehand so my will power has already taken a pretty big beating, and I have pretty shitty will power to begin with =[



Aye, booze is just bad, bad and thrice bad.


----------



## eclipsedesign

65daysofstatic said:


> That said, I still do it pretty much every weekend but that's something I choose to do. Think I'm going to have a break though. Although it doesn't have a massive comedown, I notice a fairly low mood until about wednesday, which isn't worth it. I probably do roughly 5-8g's every Friday > Saturday night.



Fuck me. I really would try and get going on that break you mention as soon as possible 5-8g's in a night is a shitload for your body and mind to deal with.


----------



## naatural

if only the effects lasted as long as the parent drug methcathinone, maybe there wouldn't be such a strong nagging desire to "have just a bit more"


----------



## stargazur

I went a bit mad on this over christmas. When i first had it it got me really high and was great. When i started having it often though it only gave me a short lived crappy high that wasnt really worth the staying awake for.

On christmas eve i had a couple of lines round a mates house but had another gram round my house. I ended up staying up all night playing on GTA because of it. Just by my self cos i knew it was there. Was fuct round my parents on christmas day =(

When i first had it i thought it was brilliant but i soon found out how shit it really is. It made my heart beat crackers and if i lay on my left side could feel every beat. I`m never having that stuff again and methylone doesnt give a good enough high for me to bother with unless i have it with meph. 

I`d love some decent pills and coke again. You cant beat proper class a`s =/


----------



## Mugz

TheKid said:
			
		

> TBH, all it sounds like you need is a bit more will power! Sounds stupid



The thing about will power is that it doesn't last very long in a lot of people. It can't be sustained over long periods of time. You are correct though that willpower is needed, but it's the correct application of will power that is important. Instead of just trying to rely on willpower to stop doing something or hold yourself back, use the time to make a plan of action. 

When you have a plan written down it is much easier to stick to because you will have already thought of all the steps needed to change and you should have noted down all of the possible triggers for relapse and how you will combat them if they occur. This way it will be much easier for you to stick to your intentions. 

Of course, some people already have really strong will power and will not need to make a plan, but most people don't and this approach will help build up your will power.


----------



## The RZA

> blue knees and fingers with some kind of brain damage



Brain damaged fingers??

Fuck, this stuff just gets worse and worse.


----------



## The Kid

mugabe said:


> When you have a plan written down it is much easier to stick to because you will have already thought of all the steps needed to change and you should have noted down all of the possible triggers for relapse and how you will combat them if they occur. This way it will be much easier for you to stick to your intentions.



Very good advice.


----------



## The Quad

The RZA said:


> Brain damaged fingers??
> 
> Fuck, this stuff just gets worse and worse.



Haha :D


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

65daysofstatic said:


> I probably do roughly 5-8g's every Friday > Saturday night.



Oh please. Just stop that. It's stupid.


----------



## been head

^ thats sort of binging is definatly why we are seeing so many problems with meph. there arnet many people that had nasty side effects from doing a sensible amount. mdpv is going the same way as meph now, more and more people fucking them selves up on it from just doing stupid amounts.


----------



## The Kid

StoneHappyMonday said:


> Oh please. Just stop that. It's stupid.





been head said:


> ^ thats sort of binging is definatly why we are seeing so many problems with meph. there arnet many people that had nasty side effects from doing a sensible amount. mdpv is going the same way as meph now, more and more people fucking them selves up on it from just doing stupid amounts.



I seem to be losing the will to care about folk who are seriously harming themselves by behaving like twats when it comes to meph consumption. 

It's going to get banned anyway (thanks to the idiots) so fuck it, let the silly fuckers turn their knees blue and their hearts into disease riddled pulp.....


----------



## naatural

scrooloose said:


> hello first time poster
> 
> basically i am a 41 year old who ought to know better. i have a definite pschological addiction to meph,not as in every day use,but in obsessive weekend binges consuming a maximum of 5 grammes because i will not order anything above this amount.
> 
> when i recieve my package on the friday i take it to work with me and have my first line  around 1pm......woooosssshhhh,i'm off.friday always goes with a bang,topping up every hour or so,sneaking in my little hidey hole to rack up lines like a secretive fucking junkie.then when i get home to my flat this carries on until all the meph has gone saturday morning/afternoon.
> 
> i have been doing this somewhat compulsive behaviour for the last 8 or 9 months and am finding it hard to break the cycle.this weekend is my first meph free weekend for a long time and i am craving.luckily i had some trams laying around and have taken300 mgs.seems to have taken my mind off,feel quite chilled writing this.
> 
> the euphoria from meph is overwhelmingly fantastic,never before has a substance got a grip on me like this though i do have an addictive personality,hence why i do not touch alcohol anymore long story.
> 
> i have been experimenting the world of legal highs [shit name;i know] for roughly 6 years because i can't be bothered with illegals and all the hassle that comes with it far easier just clicking the mouse a few times.
> 
> anyway i,m not stopping the meph but have cut back back only ordering 2 grams at a time now,but i WILL stop because deep down i want to i feel pathetic for letting a stupid fucking chemical somewhat control my existance.
> 
> great forum by the way very informative. sorry for the terrible grammer bit of a rushed post and good luck to anyone with similar problems there is more to life than this my good people. with love.scrooloose



Hia! Sounds like you've made a healthy step in ordering less at a time. I reckon a lot of the problem with meph is caused by just how easy it is to get more if you feel like it.

Do you take meph on your own or with friends? From what I've read here, and from my own experience, it seems like people overdo it either because their whole social circle is well into it or because they feel a bit isolated in their everyday routine. x


----------



## Shambles

The Kid said:


> I seem to be losing the will to care about folk who are seriously harming themselves by behaving like twats when it comes to meph consumption... fuck it, let the silly fuckers turn their knees blue and their hearts into disease riddled pulp.....



You haven't quite grasped the concept of addiction have you 



been head said:


> mdpv is going the same way as meph now, more and more people fucking them selves up on it from just doing stupid amounts.



Peevee is physically very benign though - will mess with your head but leave body intact.


----------



## naatural

Shambles said:


> Peevee is physically very benign though - will mess with your head but leave body intact.



Never tried mdpv myself - are you joking around about the fact it's got a comedown, or is it that u think it *actually* might change things in your head (lol gotta love my scientific vocab)? I'm much more scared of losing my mind than my body tbh x


----------



## Shambles

MDPV has no real physical comedown. Anything that keeps you up for days on end can send folks a bit doolally though.

catcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcatcat


----------



## naatural

Shambles said:


> MDPV has no real physical comedown. Anything that keeps you up for days on end can send folks a bit doolally though.



Yeah I remember the day when I finally realised that half the crapness I was feeling a day after going out and doing meph was very much caused by not having slept or eaten properly. MDPV would probably make me go bonkers in that case.

On the other hand, like I suggested before, longer duration often means you're less likely to keep coming back for more and getting psychologically addicted


----------



## Shambles

Meph lasts longer than peevee for me (including residual stimulation, not the "good" part) which is one of the reasons I'd say it was more fiendish - short-acting = fiending 99 times out of 100 

PS: That's the smoked peevee duration - orally/nasally it's probably longer than meph.


----------



## naatural

gotta hate that residual stimulation...

makes me miss the early days of taking mdma when you could actually go to bed while high and manage to fall asleep without much problem

worst thing about meph with me is that i try and go to bed afterwards, but the desire to have a bit more means i can't get to sleep at all. Having a bit more doesn't help get you to rest either, and you get this vicious circle :/


----------



## naatural

scrooloose said:


> Christ,in the very early days of meph use icould actually rail half a gram throughout the evening and go to sleep with half a gram left for the next day.Sadly those days are long gone .
> 
> Naatural, i take meph alone because meph and me equals selfish cunt. IT'S MINE,ALL MINE!!! and yes,easy access plays a big part. I wasn't like this with the GBL,IT  was share and share alike good times.



I guess it's the whole dopamine reward system thing :/ if you're taking it on your own I think there is some underlying characteristic that makes you more prone to addiction/compulsive behaviour (well that's what the case is with me, that's for sure).

Your best bet is really to stop ordering it. Easier said than done


----------



## Hlondon

Hey 
Have posted on this thread before, concerning a mephedrone problem of mine (thankfully in the past now)- however, have just recently put a friend up to stay who is trying to get clean from a much more intense dependency (in the past week and a half he got through about 25 grams with only about two days sleep) and it worries me to see that he seems to be experiencing physiological withdrawal symptoms- a constant nausea, and is mostly bedbound, waking up occassionally in hot and cold sweats, really not looking well at all. This is even after about four days of no drone, has anyone else witnessed this? I was always under the impression MM-cat was a purely psychological hook, but this seems to indicate otherwise.


----------



## fozza93

I'm 17 and finally ready to admit i'm addicted to mephedrone.
i'll give you guy's an idea of how bad my addiction is...
my grandma gave me £2000 to help at uni...GONE! all on meph
it started out on just a couple of grams a weekend then smashing ten g's on a 2 day bender. (bender means keep goin without sleep)
now we're on to quaters...i can get a quater (7 grams) for £70 and i took 2 of those this weekend on a 2 day bender.

i wouldnt say i'm dependant on the stuff but i just love the buzz. and once i feel the buzz i want more and i fear the comedown so much i buy more just to save myself for another couple of hours.

i am now out of control.


----------



## Mugz

^that is quite a lot you are managing to get through, I would suggest that you see a doctor about it as soon as possible. Or phone up and cancel your debit/credit cards and wait for new ones to be delivered, at least then you will have no way of ordering it for a while.


----------



## Full Effect

fozza93 said:


> I'm 17 and finally ready to admit i'm addicted to mephedrone.
> i'll give you guy's an idea of how bad my addiction is...
> my grandma gave me £2000 to help at uni...GONE! all on meph
> it started out on just a couple of grams a weekend then smashing ten g's on a 2 day bender. (bender means keep goin without sleep)
> now we're on to quaters...*i can get a quater (7 grams) for £70 and i took 2 of those *this weekend on a 2 day bender.
> 
> i wouldnt say i'm dependant on the stuff but i just love the buzz. and once i feel the buzz i want more and i fear the comedown so much i buy more just to save myself for another couple of hours.
> 
> i am now out of control.



You did 14g in 2 days ?


----------



## captain codshit

Hlondon said:


> Hey
> Have posted on this thread before, concerning a mephedrone problem of mine (thankfully in the past now)- however, have just recently put a friend up to stay who is trying to get clean from a much more intense dependency (in the past week and a half he got through about 25 grams with only about two days sleep) and it worries me to see that he seems to be experiencing physiological withdrawal symptoms- a constant nausea, and is mostly bedbound, waking up occassionally in hot and cold sweats, really not looking well at all. This is even after about four days of no drone, has anyone else witnessed this? I was always under the impression MM-cat was a purely psychological hook, but this seems to indicate otherwise.



I know exactly what you mean mate. I've never taken meph every day or anything like it, but I have cained it over weekends. After a heafty binge I need about 3 x as much sleep as normal. Sometimes I'd even get home from college and go to sleep, get up, eat dinner, go back to sleep. This plus constantly feeling run down, like you say hot and cold. Stinking of mephedrone, sore heads, feeling angry or getting upset for no reason...



> I'm 17 and finally ready to admit i'm addicted to mephedrone.
> i'll give you guy's an idea of how bad my addiction is...
> my grandma gave me £2000 to help at uni...GONE! all on meph
> it started out on just a couple of grams a weekend then smashing ten g's on a 2 day bender. (bender means keep goin without sleep)
> now we're on to quaters...i can get a quater (7 grams) for £70 and i took 2 of those this weekend on a 2 day bender.
> 
> i wouldnt say i'm dependant on the stuff but i just love the buzz. and once i feel the buzz i want more and i fear the comedown so much i buy more just to save myself for another couple of hours.
> 
> i am now out of control.



Thats a hell of a lot man. The most I've ever hammered in was about 6-7g in 2days. after that I had to stay away from it for 5 weeks! Took me 14days after that to feel back to normal aswell.

I'd suggest the best thing you can do is talk to someone close about your problem, it really does help. Try your best to stay away from the meph and learn from whats happened. 

Talk it over with someone close, parents, best mate etc. Try and stay away from it and maybe some of the people who your doing it with just for a week or two. Eat healthy. Get some fresh air and good food in you. It will take time but you will feel better after a week or so. 

Btw are you buying the meph on the street or online? I've done some hardcore binges but 7g in a night is insane. I'd be surprised if it wasn't bulked out in some way. Even people I know who are addicted to the stuff I don't think would manage to get through those amounts in a night.


----------



## Full Effect

70 quid for 10g gotta be online.


----------



## The RZA

> it started out on just a couple of grams a weekend then smashing ten g's on a 2 day bender. (bender means keep goin without sleep)
> now we're on to quaters...i can get a quater (7 grams) for £70 and i took 2 of those this weekend on a 2 day bender.



What are we supposed to say to that? What the fuck is _anyone_ supposed to say to that?

I think we're approaching the point lately where every fucker's quick to label themselves an addict when the reality is they're just being fucking stupid/greedy.


----------



## Shambles

I can see how it could happen. People addicted to meph (or greedy - whatever you want to call it) remind me a lot of meth/crack addicts. Very similar vibe. Meph is short-acting, fairly weak gram for gram, and fiendish as fuck. If you keep upping the dose I could see 7g in a night.

Health concerns or no that level of use is definitely causing damage, I'd say. Mugabe's idea of cutting up your debit cards so at least you can't order online for a short while is a pretty good one. Especially if you can't get it from street dealers. Even just a short break may help put things in perspective. At those levels medical advice probably wouldn't hurt either cos that's gonna be one hell of a crash when it comes.


----------



## The RZA

No I can appreciate it's fiendish nature Sham, only partaken in the stuff twice in my life, the second time being friday just gone and it clearly is fiendish but 7g's in a night?

If we're calling a night a 12 hour sesh and the 7g's is divvied up into 250mg bombs, that's 2.3 bombs every HOUR. For 12 hours. 

I had 600mgs over a 10 hour period and felt that to be too much for me in many ways, 7g's I literally can't comprehend.


----------



## captain codshit

The RZA said:


> What are we supposed to say to that? What the fuck is _anyone_ supposed to say to that?
> 
> I think we're approaching the point lately where every fucker's quick to label themselves an addict when the reality is they're just being fucking stupid/greedy.



Thats a bit harsh don't you think? He's 17, did you have perfect self control at that age? It is a fiendish drug and people who are used to hammering stuff like coke, pills, alcohol are going to have problems. It's as Shambles says, very similar to coke/crack type fiending. Short acting and g for g it doesn't go far.

Mugabe's idea is a good one. There are loads of street dealers selling it everywhere now tho.


----------



## The RZA

> Thats a bit harsh don't you think?



Not really Capn. Sometimes people might need to be told they're being a tad stupid/greedy instead of just being told to eat fruit and veg and get fresh air etc. 



> He's 17, did you have perfect self control at that age?



No not at all but this is going beyond a lack of self control. 



> Short acting and g for g it doesn't go far


.

I don't find it short acting at all. 600mgs for good 9 hours.

I'm not here to bash on a kid Capn but I stand by the comment that not everyone who is abusing this drug is an "addict", some are simply being complete bellends.


----------



## naatural

The RZA said:


> Not really Capn. Sometimes people might need to be told they're being a tad stupid/greedy instead of just being told to eat fruit and veg and get fresh air etc.
> 
> 
> 
> No not at all but this is going beyond a lack of self control.
> 
> .
> 
> I don't find it short acting at all. 600mgs for good 9 hours.
> 
> I'm not here to bash on a kid Capn but I stand by the comment that not everyone who is abusing this drug is an "addict", some are simply being complete bellends.



sensing a bit of drifting away from *constructive* criticism.

I dunno if this helps for other people, but even time when I've had a "wired" night up all the way until mroning, it helped to have some kind of fixed scheduled task to do. In a weird way, having to go to work and stay until 5pm meant that by the evening I felt a lot better... I guess being a student is very dangerous to mix with this stuff in that respect.


----------



## Shambles

I think the big difference is that you haven't used it to any great extent, RZA. 500mg would be plenty for me in a night if I use it cos I very rarely do. It's like anything though - tolerance builds, you get familiar with it, doses rise sharply (I've seen reports of 1g lines/bombs - still only lasts an hour or so) and when you're using so much coming down is not easy so you keep going. It makes no sense unless you're in that situation. But that's an addiction.


----------



## felix

^ yes.

RZA, and others: this thread isn't about you expressing how stupid other people are, i'm sure they already know that. i don't know if you've noticed, but a few people have signed up to Bluelight purely to contribute to this thread. please don't put those people off doing so. 

btw, folks: most people nowadays find Bluelight by using the search terms 'mephedrone' and 'methedrone' (spelled incorrectly) via Google. so please remember, we are not here just for the regulars, we are here for unregistered people as well as new signups.


----------



## The RZA

Fair post Sham.

I think what I'm trying to say is this drug seems unique in the way that almost instant and constant abuse of it has gained a slightly weird "it's so fiendish that it isn't your fault your caining grams of it a night, it's the drug" acceptance. 

I've been around addiction a lot of my life - alcoholic brother & alcoholic stepfather who is now dead through drink so I don't take any addiction lightly and I'm not trying to be a twat with fozza but this sprint towards seeing how quick they can get themselves up to ridiculous amounts is odd.


----------



## The RZA

> a few people have signed up to Bluelight purely to contribute to this thread. please don't put those people off doing so


. 

That's the last thing I was wanting to do Felix


----------



## naatural

The RZA said:


> Fair post Sham.
> 
> I think what I'm trying to say is this drug seems unique in the way that almost instant and constant abuse of it has gained a slightly weird "it's so fiendish that it isn't your fault your caining grams of it a night, it's the drug" acceptance.
> 
> I've been around addiction a lot of my life - alcoholic brother & alcoholic stepfather who is now dead through drink so I don't take any addiction lightly and I'm not trying to be a twat with fozza but this sprint towards seeing how quick they can get themselves up to ridiculous amounts is odd.



I don't think it's the drug itself that is so unique - more like the £ to effect ratio which makes it so dangerous... unlike coke which is still technically a luxury expense, this habbit can be kept up with a fairly modest salary - very dangerous :/

edit: no surprise that the uk happens to be ground zero lol

edit 2 (partly in reference to post below): heavily intertwined with ease of access. I know lots of people who would never mess with drug dealers but have the exact personality you would expect to abuse a drug like coke/meph etc, so in a way this has opened up quite a big floodgate. I'm no angel myself but i guess in my defense i can admit very readily when i'm going overboard.


----------



## The RZA

> I don't think it's the drug itself that is so unique - more like the £ to effect ratio which makes it so dangerous... unlike coke which is still technically a luxury expense, this habbit can be kept up with a fairly modest salary - very dangerous :/



Definite valid point. The cost is clearly a major factor in tempting the younger teens into the heavy sessions.


----------



## naatural

The RZA said:


> Definite valid point. The cost is clearly a major factor in tempting the younger teens into the heavy sessions.



actually this deserved a big pull up, because i've bumped into so many teens who have no idea what this stuff really does to you but rave about it like it's the new alco-pop...


----------



## been head

in uni at age 17 ?


----------



## angelsmoke

The RZA said:


> I think what I'm trying to say is this drug seems unique in the way that almost instant and constant abuse of it has gained a slightly weird "it's so fiendish that it isn't your fault your caining grams of it a night, it's the drug" acceptance.



I think that in this thread we're deliberately trying to keep an attitude of sympathy rather than blame. Not meaning that as a dig at you -- but trying to explain the attitude.



			
				nnatural said:
			
		

> I don't think it's the drug itself that is so unique - more like the £ to effect ratio which makes it so dangerous... unlike coke which is still technically a luxury expense, this habbit can be kept up with a fairly modest salary - very dangerous :



I think another factor is that people don't realise it has any addiction potential. The closest thing most people have to compare it to is pills, which will hopefully have been mostly MD, which is categorically not addictive. If it had been more likened to coke, I think people would have been more careful. As it was we just didn't know enough.



			
				been head said:
			
		

> in uni at age 17 ?


Don't the Scottish start uni at 17?


----------



## naatural

been head said:


> in uni at age 17 ?



if u'r referring to my post, uni or teen out of uni amounts to the same thing. 17 in school means you have a dangerously flexible routine just like you would at university; even with a job it's probably easy to work this kind of habit into it...

angelsmoke makes a very good point - it's very likely people around here equate meph to pills, which they probably go on to equate to harmless pints round the pub from not noticing any major addiction :/


----------



## naatural

scrooloose said:


> We have seen recently a couple of posters at the extreme end of meph use.
> I wish you well.
> Been said a thousand times before,realising you have a problem is the first step to doing something about it and probably the easiest.
> 
> I want to reclassify my meph use as a problem rather than a psychological addiction. I simply cannot use it in moderation. If i ever ordered ten grams,i would hammer ten grams and think i would turn psychotic hence my controlled,yet uncontrollable use if that makes sense.
> 
> Sometimes harsh critisism can be a real eye opener and can change a person for the better,not always,but sometimes. One can be harsh without being nasty.
> 
> Sometimes i feel like giving myself slap.....no....a proper hiding after a meph binge you know like grabbing my own arm and  throwing myself around the room,Jackie Chan style to knock sense into me...........



ah the "i want to slap myself" feeling, I know it all too well. my plan is to just finish off the 5g i have and never order any again EVER. much easier to stick to that kinda plan than having some around and not doing it whenever I'm bored :/


----------



## perfect haze

naatural said:


> angelsmoke makes a very good point - it's very likely people around here equate meph to pills, which they probably go on to equate to harmless pints round the pub from not noticing any major addiction :/



The pints down the pub is the one that fucks you up. IME/


----------



## naatural

perfect haze said:


> The pints down the pub is the one that fucks you up. IME/



here here! they encourage each other with deadly efficacy it's very hard to resist


----------



## Rio Fantastic

Hello,

I'm planning on using Mephedrone with my girlfriend for the first time this weekend. From an addict or ex-addict point of view, can you give me any advice so I don't end up hooked? Would you recommend I just stay away from it entirely? Thanks


----------



## naatural

Rio Fantastic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning on using Mephedrone with my girlfriend for the first time this weekend. From an addict or ex-addict point of view, can you give me any advice so I don't end up hooked? Would you recommend I just stay away from it entirely? Thanks



don't worry it's not the kind of dangerously addictive that some drugs are, it's just that it's very fiendish and you will keep wanting to "have that little bit more" when you start to come down. If you can control that, and most people can, then you're fine. If you've tried coke it's not so different from that x


----------



## The Kid

Rio Fantastic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm planning on using Mephedrone with my girlfriend for the first time this weekend. From an addict or ex-addict point of view, can you give me any advice so I don't end up hooked? Would you recommend I just stay away from it entirely? Thanks



Don't buy in bulk. Ever. It's cheap as fuck on the g anyway, and spending a tiny bit extra in the short term can easily save you a lot in the long term.


----------



## g1zzl3

I feel like beating my head off the wall, got sucked in again now finished 2nd gram in the past 12hours


----------



## g1zzl3

And I have bright pink elbows! Lol no other noticeable side effects tho apart from blurry vision & jaw going some


----------



## The Kid

g1zzl3 said:


> And I have bright pink elbows! Lol no other noticeable side effects tho apart from blurry vision & jaw going some



Since when are pink elbows a bad thing?


----------



## g1zzl3

:D lol, Pink/Purple more than they should be


----------



## The Kid

Don't. Buy. In. Bulk.

End of 

Hope you feel better after some good kip.


----------



## 65daysofstatic

The Kid said:


> Don't. Buy. In. Bulk.
> 
> End of
> 
> Hope you feel better after some good kip.


Wise words. 

It annoys me when folk moan about their 'meph addiction' then proceed to take another line out their kilo stash...In saying that I was in the same position for a while.

I know I'm not one to talk about drug addiction but seriously just stop buying in bulk and problem solved. 

Meph and GBL have pretty much ruined me tbh. JUST BUY IT IN SMALL AMOUNTS AS AND WHEN YOU REALLY WANT IT.

Meph gets you into a horrible habit of becoming totally dependent on being in an intoxicated state for very long periods, as does GBL. Once you quit them you end up desperately trying to find something to plug the gap. Its a slippery slope.


----------



## Danny Weed

> NEGATIVE EFFECTS OF MEPHEDRONE I HAVE ENCOUNTERED
> 
> Occasional purpling/reddening of hands



My hands have been red also.

Does anyone know what a likely cause could be? i have had a search on google and have convinced myself i have cirrhosis of the liver.


----------



## Evad

the well documented and constantly talked about vasoconstriction maybe?


----------



## The RZA

Danny, you worry too much mate - the worrying and subsequent stress is doing you more harm than the 4-MMC.


----------



## angelsmoke

Danny Weed said:


> My hands have been red also.
> 
> Does anyone know what a likely cause could be? i have had a search on google and have convinced myself i have cirrhosis of the liver.



Nah, don't stress (well, stress the correct amount to stop caining the meph, but not too much ), my hands and feet went bright red too. It went away after a day or two, returning intermittently for about 2 weeks. Unless my liver is magical, it wasn't cirrhosis of the liver.

My best guess for cause is screwed up circulation, as when my hands weren't red they were white and cold, and really difficult to move.


----------



## Danny Weed

yea thanks for that, it has helped me relax a little bit knowing that it seems to be a normal thing for a few weeks after. I really need to stop searching symptoms on google, it gets me nothing but a panic attack.


----------



## 65daysofstatic

scrooloose said:


> Yes you are both spot on. 5 grams . What the fuck was i thinking. It's kind of funny because for the last three weeks or so i was only ordering 2 grams at a time as a way of cutting down my consumption,had a week off the shit,then go and order 5 grams. Total insanity. Engaged debit card before brain. Lesson learnt. Must go to bed.


Until a couple of weeks ago I was doing 5-10g's a weekend, probably explains a lot of my mental problems 8)


----------



## Stashes

scrooloose said:


> Yes you are both spot on. 5 grams . What the fuck was i thinking. It's kind of funny because for the last three weeks or so i was only ordering 2 grams at a time as a way of cutting down my consumption,had a week off the shit,then go and order 5 grams. Total insanity. Engaged debit card before brain. Lesson learnt. Must go to bed.



You were thinking - I've done deadly over the last week so time to treat myself and since my body has had a break, that means I can do a shitload this time. Subconciously of course 

Fuck it, don't beat yourself up too much about it. Do remember it and learn a lesson from it. I've had some fucked up mad sessions on meph and the "comedown" I had after was not from low brain chemicals, low energy, whatever - it was from the shame that I'd allowed myself to go so out of control.

As the guys above say, buy small quantities. After my last binge I was planning to stay away from it for a few weeks or a month or so. But then came along a great night out where meph would have suited perfectly so I ended up buying a 1/2g. Actually only did a 1/4g that night, went home when everyone else was going back to a party, felt 100 times better about myself the next day.


----------



## Cornish Kai

*Feels like my life... :-(*



scrooloose said:


> Right thats it,i am done with meph. I am a TWAT.
> 
> Last weekend was meph free and you know what,i actually started to feel "normal" or should i say level after all what is "normal"?
> 
> Anyway ,to celebrate my meph free weekend,this silly TWAT [ME] orders 5 grams on tuesday for this weekend. Guess what? yes it's all fucking gone.Done the fuckin' lot in under 24 hours......FUCK....FUCK.....FUCK.....I AM FUCKING SICK OF THIS. I am totally ashamed. Icannot talk to anyone about this which is why i post on this forum.Bollocks to shrinks and do-gooders,been there done that waste of time. I got myself into this fucking mess and am going to pull myself out of it. We make choices in life every day, with meph i made the WRONG CHOICE!!!!
> 
> NEGATIVE EFFECTS OF MEPHEDRONE I HAVE ENCOUNTERED
> 
> Occasional purpling/reddening of hands
> Constant snotty sometimes bloody nose
> Insomnia
> Constantly thinking about my next session
> Abnormal thoughts/thinking bordering on psychotic [rare]
> Irritability,shame,anger,grumpiness following session
> 
> All these effects have remained hidden to those around me because of my secretive use and i can be very good at bottling things and feelings up though i am sure grumpiness has been noticed.
> 
> I MUST NOT TAKE MEPHEDRONE I MUST NOT TAKE MEPHEDRONE I MUST NOT TAKE MEPHEDRONE I MUST NOT TAKE MEPHEDRONE I MUST NOT TAKE MEPHEDRONE I MUST NOT TAKE MEPHEDRONE
> 
> i am so sorry for letting down friends and family,even though they don't know why. i am so tired.



Mate, feels like my life at the moment..... friday till sunday morning bing..... no sleep.... hating myself sunday wondering what I've done with my life recently... fighting my brain monday mornging at work then depressed and tierd that evening... though this seems to be the only night i get decent sleep due to overtierdness. Tuesday and wednesday still depressed.... parania and bad thoughts in general..... Feeling better thursday.... friday feeling all good again not planning to go out want a quiet weekend..... friday night comes.... and the vicious circle starts all over again...


----------



## effie

The best way to do it is just not order any, I think. Hard I know but if you can keep that at bay all week while you are feeling rubbish, when it comes to Fri and you fancy some you won't have any.

Doesn't work if you know people/shops selling it, but at least it is more expensive that way so you are less likely to go crazy on it...


----------



## naatural

Cornish Kai said:


> Mate, feels like my life at the moment..... friday till sunday morning bing..... no sleep.... hating myself sunday wondering what I've done with my life recently... fighting my brain monday mornging at work then depressed and tierd that evening... though this seems to be the only night i get decent sleep due to overtierdness. Tuesday and wednesday still depressed.... parania and bad thoughts in general..... Feeling better thursday.... friday feeling all good again not planning to go out want a quiet weekend..... friday night comes.... and the vicious circle starts all over again...



seriously just don't let yourself buy any more, and let the rest of what you have run out! on the bright side you will return to normal at one point and it will feel incredible 

crucial, as people have said earlier, is never to order in bulk!


----------



## furrymind

I have not read all the reports but I believe I have been addicted to mephedrone. It started very simply once a month or so until at uni I managed to find a dealer who like me, loved his drugs. We had a great time on the meph but I slowly realised this is all I was doing. After a particularly heavy four nights with no sleep and very little food (consumed around 2 - 3 grams of meph a day). I managed to get a hold of myself and go home. I found it hard to sleep so sparked a spliff outside, on my way to my room I lost my vision completely and passed out on the floor outside my room. Luckily some friends found me and gave me all the help I needed. This absolute ridiculous state I got myself in did nothing to stop the regular seshs. One night I found myself out as usual and becoming sober did a line. This did nothing i proceeded to continue until the end of the bag with no result. This is when it lost its 'magic' and I think (i dont understand much about brain chemistry but essentially you can run outta the good stuff) my brain no longer made me feel good. I found I would no longer be able to snort and get high as the pain was was too much for my nose. This is when is started bombing grams at a time (I had a very regular and cheeeeap supply). After a good week like this it was time too stop. SWIM smoke a lot of herb and now and have not touched drone for about 1.5 months until tonight were I have 1g a bottle of wine and 'erb to quench my feelings at the end of the night. I'm not sure why i'm doing this but I am. I hope to have regained control of myself and be much much more respectful to myself.

 peace and love to everyone xx


----------



## naatural

sounds like you did well to overcome the month and a half, especially if your friends appear to act as a push factor for getting mashed!

hope you're indulgence tonight does not lead to a renewed habit x


----------



## bresker

First weekend in nearly a year I haven't taken any. Go me.

Although I have got a better grip on it recently, haven't redosed the last 3 times.

And it's more m1 than meph in the bombs.

At the same time, have stopped beating myself up over my usage.

No point mentally whipping yourself, and allowing others to do so.

Low self-esteem will heighten your cravings.

I'm pissed off because one of my teeth has become transparent, though.


----------



## perfect haze

Aye, nothing more likely to reinforce your habitual use than an army of muppets convincing themselves and yourself that you are dependent.

Fiendish, for sure, unhealthy, most definetely. But if you think an addiction can be dropped at a whim cuz you hammered it too hard and then as a result manage to go clean for 6 weeks without any tapering off of consumption then I just beg of you to disregard the whole adventure if you ever wanna flirt with proper addicting substances. 

Congrats on doing what makes u feel right though


----------



## EFC18

bresker said:


> First weekend in nearly a year I haven't taken any. Go me.
> 
> Although I have got a better grip on it recently, haven't redosed the last 3 times.
> 
> And it's more m1 than meph in the bombs.
> 
> At the same time, have stopped beating myself up over my usage.
> 
> No point mentally whipping yourself, and allowing others to do so.
> 
> Low self-esteem will heighten your cravings.
> 
> I'm pissed off because one of my teeth has become transparent, though.


How did that happen? Is anyone aware of any such long-term effects? You've been doing it weekly for a year - I've only been doing it weekly for 2 months - and my main worry is inducing permenant effects. I feel like I can stop at any time, and I buy in bulk as it's cheaper - so I've actually got about 6g in my house right now, with no desire to do it - so I wouldn't say I was addicted at all. 
Long-term health effects will be enough to put me right off, I'd just like to hear the facts about them.


----------



## perfect haze

I done it weekly for over a year, no long term effects that I woulsdnt have expected from doing *any* stim at the same rate.

Have had no withdrawal issues when I have had a clean week or two, only symptom worth mentioning is the brain zaps which although uncomfortable and no doubt terrifying if u dont know wots going on, are harmless (IMO).


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

perfect haze said:


> I done it weekly for over a year, no long term effects that I woulsdnt have expected from doing *any* stim at the same rate.
> 
> Have had no withdrawal issues when I have had a clean week or two, only symptom worth mentioning is the brain zaps which although uncomfortable and no doubt terrifying if u dont know wots going on, are harmless (IMO).



So you have been doing once every seven days for at least a year?

What dose do you take each session?


----------



## perfect haze

Well my life isnt that clockwork....

I'll about 1-2g when i'm on a sesh, rarely any more than that.

Occasionaly I'll do 0.5-1g midweek if I take a fancy to it.

I've on occasion had hideous blowouts where I've smashed like 3-5g in a sesh but I rarely feel the need or the desire to do that much.


----------



## Bavanai

I slowly went from once a month to about 2 times a week, luckily it got illegalized in my country and I haven't used it for almost 3 weeks now, glad that's over, I'm sure that I would've ended up addicted to it, I've got a soft spot for euphoric stimulants and you can say whatever you want about mephedrone but there's one undeniable truth: it feels like heaven. I couldn't bullshit myself even if I wanted to, I knew I'll get addicted but I still continued doing it until it became unobtainable. I'm greatful for that. 

Once you try and like it, you can only stop if someone takes it away from you.


----------



## perfect haze

I suppose we go back to the definition of addiction.

At the end of the day even if you had a huge psychological boner for it, once it was gone you'd get over it and not die like wot addictive substances do to you when you abandon them


----------



## bresker

I stick to one line (bomb)  by going out and not taking any more with me.

Frankly, I'd rather be on it. I've been a binge alcohol abuser all my life and the last few times I've been out without the meph hit I've just acted like my old dumb self. Managed to blackout,  break a jar by bouncing it off my bed head & slept in a bed full of broken glass. I only found out about it when I woke up next morning.

In fact, I've been a binge drug user all my life. I can't really undrstand the mechanisms that make people take things every day. I just get lit up like a christmas tree every weekend.

So meph/m1 every weekend it is - until I find something better or die


----------



## EFC18

perfect haze said:


> I suppose we go back to the definition of addiction.
> 
> At the end of the day even if you had a huge psychological boner for it, once it was gone you'd get over it and not die like wot addictive substances do to you when you abandon them



I understand completely. It's about self-control. I've got 5 grams in my house and I take out a gram bag, usually using bout 2/5th a gram when I'm out, go home and put it back in my stash. There is a world of difference between a desire to experience something enjoyable and being unable to resist, and needing it just to keep your body functioning. 
Meph is not physically addictive and those who become addicted are just weak. I am not trying to offend anyone, but that's just the way it is.

I mean I'm "addicted" to chocolate. I'll eat bars and bars a day, as much as I know it's bad for me and try to stop, if it's there, I'll just eat it. That's because I'm weak, not because I'm addicted or dependent on it.


----------



## Evad

EFC18 said:


> Meph is not physically addictive and those who become addicted are just weak.



just like crack/cocaine then?
judgemental bollocks out of this thread please


----------



## naatural

EFC18 said:


> Meph is not physically addictive and those who become addicted are just weak. I am not trying to offend anyone, but that's just the way it is.
> 
> I mean I'm "addicted" to chocolate. I'll eat bars and bars a day, as much as I know it's bad for me and try to stop, if it's there, I'll just eat it. That's because I'm weak, not because I'm addicted or dependent on it.



No that's not the way it is... you seem to be subscribing to a very ancient thought pattern

Addiction is dependent on your personality. And that has nothing to do with strength/weakness etc, it's all dependent on how your brain chemistry works, as well as your emotional state and vulnerability...

chocolate is hardly comparable to dopamine releasing drugs. addiction to chocolate is very different from addiction to stimulants...

sorry if im being blunt but your post was not very constructive at all

edit: just realised, you sound like one of those people who don't really find fatty foods are any tastier than fruit or vedge out of personal preference (like myself), so you act like you're superior/have more self control when you turn out skinny


----------



## sundayraver

^ You have a point.  I'm the same as you, I rarely go over half a gram when I use mephedrone, usually 1/3 of a gram is enough for me in a night and I have a very large bag of the stuff laying around.  Uusally me and the missus indulge on a friday or saturday and we both have a desire but no urge to carry on.  
If I have a bag of morrisons 'the best' triple chocolate cookies on the other hand it'll be gone before bedtime!


----------



## effie

Mephedrone for me does definitely seem to have an extra fiendish trigger nothing else has. I enjoy chocolate, and alcohol, and many other things, but nothing else leads to such extreme behaviour. Maybe it depends on your personality. I guess it's the dopamine release causing this effect, I'm not sure. I lose all will power in the face of mephedrone! It's a funny one. I would not say I was addicted though, I go weeks without now. And stopping suddenly is no problem (apart from feeling a bit run down for a day or so!)


----------



## Evad

to quote the first post yet again



felix said:


> there are varying opinions regarding 'psychological addiction', and whether it really exists or not. some of you will maybe feel the need to point out how stupid it is to binge on a research chemical. this thread is not about either of those things. so let's keep it constructive, informative, and supportive, and pool our knowledge on the effects of overconsumption and how to combat it.


----------



## effie

Yes, very good point


----------



## Evad

hah sorry it was referring more to the post removed below yours, some people seem to just want to use this thread as a soapbox for their views on psychological addiction


----------



## effie

Evad said:


> hah sorry it was referring more to the post removed below yours, some people seem to just want to use this thread as a soapbox for their views on psychological addiction



Haha thats ok, I didn't take offence, but I would have probably got into a discussion about the nature of addiction otherwise! Tis an interesting topic but not really helpful in this thread


----------



## perfect haze

Fair enough to join the dots on my obviously misconstrued soapbox....the best way to combat overconsumption is to not make a mountain out of a molehill and face those illusional demons by either cutting off yer supply chain or just not fucking taking any.

I'll leave it there, i dont intend to shit all over a thread that is meant to be helpful. I'm just trying to put some persperctive on an issue that, at bluelight particularly, is more overblown than a 3rd rate pornstar.

But no disrespect to those suffering, I'm just telling you all, it aint so bad, even if it feels like it is...

Apologies if my words appear sharp and sour, a lemon can actually be rather nice if you take it the right way.

E2a: shit, i cant even apologise without coming off like a cunt.

Sorry, I'd delete it for irrelevancy but as caustic and shitty as my views seem, I still think they are worth voicing in a thread of this nature....but m points been made now so I'll STFU and leave well alone.


----------



## DubstepKing

This is weird. I took around 12g with 3 friends. At the start of the night starting about 10pm i began to empty paracetamol capsules to fill with meph i must of bombed about 5 i waited to come up. but nothing happened for ages. so i decided to rack up a long line. containing at least half a gram if not more, it was pretty long! after that was tickling my brain. i felt my self chewing on my lips. and my jaw began to shake really fast... but i cant remember ANYTHING from that point. i woke up the next morning with the worst head ache ever throbbing through my brain like my eyes were going to pop. squinting at the light and even with my eyes closed nothing felt better. i dont know what time i went to sleep or anything its pretty scary really. my friends were fine on it. i woke up really really wanting more... i think i am addicted because 2days after this Sunday. i took 3 gram between me and another friend. and became really high for about an hour maybe less it was really shit but i felt the gurn for ages! meph is awesome just i think im addicted. saying it is awesome means your particially addicted... right?

Also i had a dark ring round my mouth if anyones experienced that. chronic drymouth thing


----------



## Shambles

DubstepKing said:


> Saying it is awesome means your particially addicted... right?



Nup. Just means you think it's awesome is all 

If you are concerned about your use then the answer is disappointingly simple - don't buy anymore or limit the amount you buy/use. Easier said, I know... Have a read through this thread and hopefully it will give you some perspective - your use isn't too excessive in the grand scheme so don't give yourself a hard time over it 

Also, welcome to EADD and BL 



perfect haze said:


> I suppose we go back to the definition of addiction.
> 
> At the end of the day even if you had a huge psychological boner for it, once it was gone you'd get over it and not die like wot addictive substances do to you when you abandon them



So only barbituates, and to a lesser extent benzos and booze are addictive substances then? I can think of a few opiate addicts who would beg to differ... addiction is not about whether or not sudden cessation of use is lethal or not.



Evad said:


> just like crack/cocaine then?
> judgemental bollocks out of this thread please



This.


----------



## 7zark7

Shambles said:


> So only barbituates, and to a lesser extent benzos and booze are addictive substances then? I can think of a few opiate addicts who would beg to differ... addiction is not about whether or not sudden cessation of use is lethal or not.



If you have physical withdrawal symptoms after sudden cessation of a substance then that substance can be regarded as physically addictive - which I think is the point perfect haze was trying to make.

So yes - benzodiazepines, barbiturates, alcohol, GHB, etc. (GABA agonists) and opioids  as well as nicotine are the only common _physically_ addictive drugs. EDIT: I forgot Caffeine...


----------



## Shambles

> once it was gone you'd get over it and not die like wot addictive substances do to you when you abandon them



Was the "and not die" bit that me to believe he was talking about more than just feeling like shit - or specifically, dying as a result of withdrawal - but discussions of what constitutes addiction is for another thread perhaps... I'd compare meph addiction with coke/meth addiction - looks the same, sounds the same, suspect it's very much along those lines. How severe it is in comparison I couldn't say, of course, cos I'm not addicted to meph.


----------



## perfect haze

RE: Shambles/7zark7:  It's a fair distinction to make that my original statements oversimplified. I think the gist of what I was getting at has been got though....

I'll not labour the point as I've already derailed the thread enough.


----------



## The RZA

http://atom.smasher.org/pack/?l1=the+lord&l2=says&l3=you+are+all&l4=addicted+to+meph


----------



## MephMan

I'm so addicted to it. Attempting to stop.
No idea how, have a few ideas - 

Consuming alcohol or cannabis when I go out, although the thought of drinking alcohol now sickens me after 3 months on mephedrone, and seems like I can't have fun on cannabis, although I can smoke it, when I attempt to drink, I simply give up and take a line.

I really need some advice on what to do, as it's making me extremely depressed and I seem to be blaming everything on my recent Mephedrone usage. My nose is also damaged -
Noticeable corrosion + Cold when I inhale.

I'm unsure about this drug being physically addictive or not - I seem to be having dizzy spells followed by a "OMG MEPHEDRONE'S SO GOOD" during the week when I don't even take any.

For me, this substance is more addictive that cigarettes. I've been smoking 3 or 4 cigarettes a day for 2 years, but I can easily take breaks for months etc, I'm not addicted to cigarettes, I just enjoy them. I can't say that for mephedrone, I don't even enjoy it anymore.


----------



## perfect haze

MephMan said:


> although the thought of drinking alcohol now sickens me after 3 months on mephedrone,



As a recovering alcoholic, I guess this probly hints at one of the reasons why I'm always kinda keen to shun the negative opinions about meph, and to be fair, it's probably a little selfish and not completely beneficial to the community as a whole. Apologies.


----------



## MephMan

perfect haze said:


> As a recovering alcoholic, I guess this probly hints at one of the reasons why I'm always kinda keen to shun the negative opinions about meph, and to be fair, it's probably a little selfish and not completely beneficial to the community as a whole. Apologies.



I can't comment on the effects of alcoholism vs the effects of being addicted to mephedrone, as I've never really drank a whole lot, and have been able to contain myself with it, mephedrone however, I have not a hope in hell of containing my cravings. I'm swayed towards saying mephedrone may be more harmful than alcohol, but there is no evidence to suggest so, and again, I've never felt the effects of mass alcohol consumption.

As much as I don't agree with most government policies on drugs, I really do think mephedrone should be banned as soon as possible, and then it'll be back to people doing MDMA instead, which, is a far safer substance.


----------



## ColtDan

ive kind of got a little problem where i crave mephedrone when i go out drinking. for months i would do a combo of meph and booze on a saturday night until i was pretty mashed. then i got bad come downs and side effects using meph weekly so limited my useage, but continued to drink weekend-ly. i started to find drinking on its own was very boring without meph, and i would be like, "this would be so much better with some meph" but i fought the urge. plus i was sensible and didn't take any meph with me, thank fuck. actually i guess its not a problem, just abit of an annoyance. everything is much more amazing on a combo on booze and meph, although i have a big habit of rambling bullshit when i feel like im talking sense. it also makes me dance like a nutter. i used to like getting drunk on its own, now i guess ive fucked that up by combining meph with it. i should of stopped taking meph at christmas when i said i was going to, now look at me... i still take the shit


----------



## Safrolette

MephMan said:


> As much as I don't agree with most government policies on drugs, I really do think mephedrone should be banned as soon as possible, and then it'll be back to people doing MDMA instead, which, is a far safer substance.



Had my first mephedrone experience not long ago, although it was a 50/50 mix with methylone, snorted a 250 cap throughout the night. 

I was really worried about all I had heard about pins and needles, blue limbs, burst heart valves, jaws going mad and comedowns from hell, but found the experience really pleasant, I was fine the day after.
One of the things I enjoyed was the clean high, even pills with actual MDMA in them felt so dirty. 
But I can understand that it can be really tempting to do it over and over, as it's so cheap and readily available.


----------



## MephMan

ColtDan said:


> ive kind of got a little problem where i crave mephedrone when i go out drinking. for months i would do a combo of meph and booze on a saturday night until i was pretty mashed. then i got bad come downs and side effects using meph weekly so limited my useage, but continued to drink weekend-ly. i started to find drinking on its own was very boring without meph, and i would be like, "this would be so much better with some meph" but i fought the urge. plus i was sensible and didn't take any meph with me, thank fuck. actually i guess its not a problem, just abit of an annoyance. everything is much more amazing on a combo on booze and meph, although i have a big habit of rambling bullshit when i feel like im talking sense. it also makes me dance like a nutter. i used to like getting drunk on its own, now i guess ive fucked that up by combining meph with it. i should of stopped taking meph at christmas when i said i was going to, now look at me... i still take the shit



Same situation. I've never taken them as a combo, too much risk for me.
However, I can't even get to the stage of being drunk without deciding it's boring now.

In reply to what Safrolette said,
It is extremely cheap, MDMA is impure, it seems logical to buy the Mephedrone. Although I know it isn't, when I'm presented with the offer of buying a gram of Mephedrone, I can't say no.


----------



## ColtDan

ive done quite alot of meph after only a couple of cans of booze, it made me quite anxious and uncomfortable so didn't bother again. but i agree, it is possibly the reason i get rough comedowns


----------



## mdman24

ive recently moved away from my home town as i got into a ver very bad meph habit and saw noway out as every 1 around me in my town is in the same position. meph is physicaly addictive imo. i am 1 of not many ppl i knw to have actually stopped doing it and can now see whats happening to every one. some one ripped there balls off, a friend hung himself back at xmas on a meph comdown and he lived a happy life with no reason to havedone this. It needs tobe banned before half of this country goes down the same road!


----------



## effie

mdman24 said:


> ive recently moved away from my home town as i got into a ver very bad meph habit and saw noway out as every 1 around me in my town is in the same position. meph is physicaly addictive imo. i am 1 of not many ppl i knw to have actually stopped doing it and can now see whats happening to every one. some one ripped there balls off, a friend hung himself back at xmas on a meph comdown and he lived a happy life with no reason to havedone this. It needs tobe banned before half of this country goes down the same road!



I'm really sorry to hear about your friend, that's terrible


----------



## Treacle

Unfortunately, as much as I dislike meph, you can't really ban something just because some people misuse it (well, our government can, but I think it should be a better reason - like the health concerns).


----------



## EFC18

MephMan said:


> I'm so addicted to it. Attempting to stop.
> No idea how, have a few ideas -
> 
> Consuming alcohol or cannabis when I go out, although the thought of drinking alcohol now sickens me after 3 months on mephedrone, and seems like I can't have fun on cannabis, although I can smoke it, when I attempt to drink, I simply give up and take a line.
> 
> I really need some advice on what to do, as it's making me extremely depressed and I seem to be blaming everything on my recent Mephedrone usage. My nose is also damaged -
> *Noticeable corrosion + Cold when I inhale.*
> 
> I'm unsure about this drug being physically addictive or not - I seem to be having dizzy spells followed by a "OMG MEPHEDRONE'S SO GOOD" during the week when I don't even take any.
> 
> For me, this substance is more addictive that cigarettes. I've been smoking 3 or 4 cigarettes a day for 2 years, but I can easily take breaks for months etc, I'm not addicted to cigarettes, I just enjoy them. I can't say that for mephedrone, I don't even enjoy it anymore.


How long (and how much) have you been doing it mate? The longer the damage is inflicted..the less chance you will have of regrowth. 
I'm pretty much in the same boat having done it at least once a week for 2 months, nearly always snorted. 
I actually much prefer bombing, but snorting is just easier and cheaper


----------



## perfect haze

Visible corrosion sounds a bit dark, u sure thats meph and not broken glass yer hoofing?


----------



## MephMan

perfect haze said:


> Visible corrosion sounds a bit dark, u sure thats meph and not broken glass yer hoofing?



It's meph. I have atleast 5 different sources of the stuff, and alternate between.


----------



## Dray911

this stuff is nasty, i've not been on it long and im already feeling like im out of control with it. my head is screeming for more, my screeming that i cant take another comedown so i have a headake and cravings but why do i keep doing this, over and over and .... *snif* oh yeah thats guuuud!!! and over and over again, its the worst feeling from the worst drug i've ever had


----------



## pofacedhoe

perfect haze said:


> Visible corrosion sounds a bit dark, u sure thats meph and not broken glass yer hoofing?



clearly its meph- yes it fucks your nose, moreso in my experience than a lot of other dugs. its obvious why-constant redosing, large amounts needed for a line, very harsh chemical (when i dabbed it it burned my tongue)=fucked up nasal cavity


----------



## perfect haze

Oh yeah no doubt, defo not good for your nose...'Visible corrosion' seemed somewhat dramatic though, and it was, OP said "Noticeable corrosion" but my silly brain puts 2+2 together and makes 27 sometimes...


----------



## 7zark7

Dray911 said:


> this stuff is nasty, i've not been on it long and im already feeling like im out of control with it. my head is screeming for more, my screeming that i cant take another comedown so i have a headake and cravings but why do i keep doing this, over and over and .... *snif* oh yeah thats guuuud!!! and over and over again, its the worst feeling from the worst drug i've ever had



Really!? Worse than a hangover after drinking? Worse than opioid withdrawal?

All I have had is a bit of a craving that probably lasts an hour or so after the last dose. If I have got something to do, (like housework!) or decide to go to sleep, then the nagging doesn't really bother me at all.


----------



## perfect haze

It's easier to eat a sunday roast on meph than mdma or speed(obviously), punches even against gak.

The roast-test is a very important factoring experiment.


----------



## TJF

^ I find this too.  Too be honest I find the comedown negligible compared to speed and MDMA, and don't seem to have a problem putting it down either.  Guess everyone's different..


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

TJF said:


> ^ I find this too.  Too be honest I find the comedown negligible compared to speed and MDMA, and don't seem to have a problem putting it down either.  Guess everyone's different..



I'm no different to you.   This ^. (I don't really get comedowns from mdma either but it is physically wearing on me these days. Meph is nowhere near as tiring for me).


----------



## Mailmonkey

^^^ lol, another. This ^


----------



## lankzzz

how long have you both been using for? i'm worried about my chances of addiction!


----------



## TheSpade

> (I don't really get comedowns from mdma either but it is physically wearing on me these days



Surely the physical after effects are part of the comedown?


----------



## tranceaddict84

I know what he means; I'm the same. I don't feel rough or depressed the day after a night on MDMA, just physically wrecked. Most of this comes from dancing for 6 hours in a hot club followed by not very much sleep, especially when I go out on a Friday and do a 24hr+ awake day on the back of a full week at work. I feel exactly the same whether it's MDMA, meph, speed or whatever tho.


----------



## perfect haze

Dude if your anything like me then that amount of givin it fuck on the dancefloor would wreck you physically even if you had little dudes with sponges and lucozade bottles attending to you like in the marathon. It's gettin' old innit....ah well.


----------



## MephTester

Hello,
I take mephedrone in the days 10,11, a 12 with friends just testing the drug, in the day 13 and 14 I dont take the drug and not feel the comedown...
In these days i have some problems, and i want to forget and become to do a drug, 1gr per day, the first line is at 10am and the last at 10pm and i can sleep normaly, i do this in the days 15,16,17
and in the day 18 i decided to stop and only took half a gram with a girl.
Now, is day 19 and i not feel comedown at all, and no cravings, no dificult to sleep...
but still want to forget my problems 

i have still about 5grams with me... im not feel addicted


----------



## TheSpade

tranceaddict84 said:


> I know what he means; I'm the same. I don't feel rough or depressed the day after a night on MDMA, just physically wrecked. Most of this comes from dancing for 6 hours in a hot club followed by not very much sleep, especially when I go out on a Friday and do a 24hr+ awake day on the back of a full week at work. I feel exactly the same whether it's MDMA, meph, speed or whatever tho.



I don't think SHM is one for hitting the clubs and raving away all weekend.


----------



## perfect haze

MephTester said:


> Hello,
> I take mephedrone in the days 10,11, a 12 with friends just testing the drug, in the day 13 and 14 I dont take the drug and not feel the comedown...
> In these days i have some problems, and i want to forget and become to do a drug, 1gr per day, the first line is at 10am and the last at 10pm and i can sleep normaly, i do this in the days 15,16,17
> and in the day 18 i decided to stop and only took half a gram with a girl.
> Now, is day 19 and i not feel comedown at all, and no cravings, no dificult to sleep...
> but still want to forget my problems
> 
> i have still about 5grams with me... im not feel addicted



The maths and numberwork in this post caused me more mental anguish than all the meph I've ever consumed.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

TheSpade said:


> I don't think SHM is one for hitting the clubs and raving away all weekend.





Karaboudjan said:


> He hits the bowls clubs and raves about the youth of today not having true dedication to socialism.



Boys boys you're so funny. While you were both posting incredibly exciting things on tinternet all weekend (though with early nights in bed for both judging by your posts) I was, erm, raving all weekend. Here.











A truly weird evening. Yes its a hotel. With a 'club' attached. It caters for ravers - and people who pay stupid money for a weekend break. While the rave goes on. You should read the reviews on tripadvisor. Interesting place.

Enjoy your nights on BL boys.


----------



## TheSpade

Ha ha I wasn't having a dig actually I just didn't think you were one for hitting raves or clubs. Thought you were too old and jaded for that. 

Nah just don't think I've ever seen you mention going raving before mate.


----------



## noodle1

Dray911 said:


> this stuff is nasty, i've not been on it long and im already feeling like im out of control with it. my head is screeming for more, my screeming that i cant take another comedown so i have a headake and cravings but why do i keep doing this, over and over and .... *snif* oh yeah thats guuuud!!! and over and over again, its the worst feeling from the worst drug i've ever had



People are different, but (and this is not advice), I find that getting usage down to once a week for 2 weeks, then on the normal night taking a small 5g of Kratom (Red Vein Thai) instead of the meph and just a couple of beers.  Do that for 2 weeks and I can't explain it, but kratom just seems to remove cravings.  Then nothing for a month.  Sorted.
You can also add a new hobby, trying to learn a new skill or reading a book etc  ie something different to occupy the mind.

Not for everyone granted, but works for me.
And just for a bit of credibility (although not much), I smoked 15-20 fags a day for 8 years and one day decided to quit mid packet.  I've still got the half empty packet.  Didn't use patches, wasn't going mental.  A little tricky for a few weeks, but no biggy.  
Meph on the other hand....without the Kratom method, I'm not sure I could have stopped the cycle with willpower alone.
Now I'm back to once a month after payday, rather than struggling to keep it to once a week and thinking about it most days.


----------



## txern41

cold turkey, BULLSHIT! taper? BULLSHIT!125 hrs straight? some can go cold turkey, some can't! maybe go to detox and maybe they will mercifully put you in coma , get the drug out of the body. or maybe try ibogaine-that shit will scrub your bones dry and washaway any trace of the chemical from your dna. if you do it again it;s because you wanted to. 

maybe switching to a less powerful stimulant, like methylone, then dimethocaine, lastly maybe some of the legal stuff-dmaa, herb ecstacy. i don't know the order of potency of research chem's, definitely throw in some benzo's, maybe gbl/ghb for the comedown to stop the fiending. it's all dangerous territory. the options are definitely limited and chances are, you'll never be the same, there will always be something missing. 

that;s the interesting thing about addicts, they have seen/felt things that no other person has. they have tasted heaven but they are mere mortals. they continue desperately to seek the face of god but you can only see his face once, the rest is a descent into the inferno, a hellish nightmare  becuase most people are not strong enough, not spiritually strong enough to taste such things. that;s why you see the meditating monks who thru years of grueling physical , mental spritual training are finally able to see the face of god permanently. they are just as high as we are but their high is crystal clear, healthy, life giving. 

it just takes time , but addicts are tortured by time. anyway, i could go on forever, sorry for rambling but i would seriously consider ibogaine, it;s the most powerful plant in the world, stronger than any man made or natural chemical. it gives addicts a second chance. it can detox you in 24 hours, but in those 24 hrs you will face your demons, in many instances it will be the worst 24 hours of your life-depending on how severe your addiction is. iboga will scrub the memory-drug-dna from your body in 24 hrs. 

of course, further sessions may be needed. you need to go out of the country, however, i know of someone with impeccable integrity that operates in the us. if anybody needs help or info please PM me. 

god bless, i hope the two young men in the beginning of this thread are ok and able to read this.


----------



## 7zark7

...and then they invented paragraphs!


----------



## felix

^ paragraphs added, not sure if that'll help though.


----------



## txern41

The Kid said:


> TBH, all it sounds like you need is a bit more will power! Sounds stupid, but all you need to do is just knock the session on the head at (for example) 6am on the Sunday morning. I know it's easier said than done, but better to miss out on a few hours of bullshit random conversation than fuck your whole life up? And let's face it, the best part of the session is waaaaay before Sunday night!



not everyone is as strong as you are.



felix said:


> ^ paragraphs added, not sure if that'll help though.



what do you mean?



Ismene said:


> My apologies inso, I've just  had that particular image on my mind for a few days
> 
> Sure - I can understand people taking it because it's cheap and you can order it over the internet but I can't stand this bollocks about it being a "devil drug that people are helpless in the face of". Surely it's up to people to grow a pair of balls and go "You know what, I've been taking a gram a day for a month, maybe it's time to have a break"



grow balls? i guess you've got big ones.



Stashes said:


> I think it's a mixture of both. I remember reading before about Salvia and that it has very low addictive qualities because it bind's to beta-receptors in the brain only. Many drugs and I think alkaloids in particular (cocaine, caffine, nicotine) bind to alpha receptors (among others) and this can cause physical dependence.
> 
> Then again, I'm a firm believer in mind over matter so I think addiction among many other things can be cured by pure willpower alone.
> 
> In saying that: I don't have a bleedin clue about addictive properties of chemical's in the ketone group! Would be very interested if anyone has knowledge in this area



i agree, but would'nt you have to have some willpower to begin with?


----------



## felix

txern41 said:


> what do you mean?


sorry mate, that massive wall of text seemed rather hectic and impenetrable, but on second reading (with paragraphs) it all _seems _to make sense.


----------



## txern41

B9 said:


> All addiction is psychological in origin (excepting in the case of long term pain relief) it is reinforced by the action of the drug on neurotransmitters & the inevitable mood swings - physical illness - however to my mind these are side effects ( powerful & real ones) but nonetheless they do not represent the core issue.
> wikipedia reckons I'm wrong on this as I recall.



addiction is addiction, it is what it is!


----------



## ColtDan

ive only ever done mephedrone after about 4/5 beers. now whenever i go out drinking, booze on its own doesn't hit the spot. especially not at music events. its like needing a ciggeratte whilst drunk, and i end up craving meph...even though in my mind im thinking, right if i do some meph tonight ill end up getting a bad come down, etc etc... then the other half of me is going... who gives a fuck.... itll feel great and tonight will be perfect. fucking stuff

ive also been getting red knuckles and pins and needles/numb hands on the days after... not good. not to mention depression and feeling abit paranoid


----------



## txern41

InternetMuse said:


> A simple method that can be used to help start to break the cycle is a basic mind exercise:
> 
> Whenever you feel like you want to take a hit, tell yourself 'not this time' and then specifically find something else to do to take your mind off of it (play a videogame, watch a movie, read a book, go for a walk and do the shopping, do some painting etc.).  Do this three times, and then on the fourth time you allow yourself to take the hit (normal dose, not a larger one).
> 
> What this does is start to train your mind to say no, if you start to increase over time the number of times you say no before giving into the cravings it will start getting easier and easier.  It is just a simple willpower exercise, but it can work wonders.  It also tends to be more effective than cold-turkey where the 'fuck it' syndrome kicks in and as soon as you take the first hit it's all over and you binge...



i agree. but at what level of usage? if you have just dabbled, understood, but what if your fiending?


----------



## txern41

MeDieViL said:


> It just makes you crave for more, and even more then that... I know myself if i had a huge supply i would have gone true enormous ammounts.. even tough it would barely work for me after some point.



understood. addiction=doing something that you know is going to make you feel bad afterwards but do it anyway. being trapped after the highs get shorter and shorter and you panic and keep on and on trying to capture that small moment even if it's not working anymore. yesterday with methylone, first hit great, then you come down and redose but it's not the same so i took more and more and felt worse and worse. not sure about meph, never tried it, but apparently it's more powerful, so perhaps you can keep redosing successfully, also i guess it depends on the timing.


----------



## harley89

You get to a stage where a line, a bomb orally and rectally do not do nothing. I had no pupil dilation, heart rate was stable, no comedown and I found it easier to stop after a mammoth binge. I'm not goin to say how much becuz it's embarassing, but sum of the figures on here are very easly taken. 5 grams - one night...seems about right. I just went cold turkey I didn feel the urge to redose, I just got really stoned and some Valium and a bottle of wine and then pass out. I'm not suggesting this, just how I stopped, then I found smoking weed instead of taking meph. Weed made me question my behaviour to the point my heart was beatin out my chest thinking how much I had consumed. Get through the next weekend without it and it's plain sailing. My usage was around mugube's for the same length of time basically, to put it into some sort of context. I lurked the meph threads watching his use/abuse and found myself thinking..... Yerp I'm at that level, but still no side effects as described. I lost the desire and I doubt I'll go back.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

karaboudjan said:


> oh that looks nice shm. Did your girlfriend enjoy it too? How long have saga been offering weekends away like that?



..


----------



## Si Dread

Read all these interesting trip reports, thought to myself geez I should get some of this shit before they ban it... Then I read this thread & yes, I'm still interested... but nah, there's no rush now, really, is there? Lol

I'll stick with those rare, fine pure hits of mdma that I still get the magic outta nearly 20 years later! Haha!


----------



## naatural

Si Ingwe said:


> Read all these interesting trip reports, thought to myself geez I should get some of this shit before they ban it... Then I read this thread & yes, I'm still interested... but nah, there's no rush now, really, is there? Lol
> 
> I'll stick with those rare, fine pure hits of mdma that I still get the magic outta nearly 20 years later! Haha!



I think you have nothing to worry about if you manage to stick to only ever taking it orally. Haven't heard of anybody getting problems like addiction/physical stuff without snorting it.


----------



## The Kid

txern41 said:


> not everyone is as strong as you are.



It would be a bad world if everyone was. 


This is the review from tripadvisor of SHM's place...

_We arrived on Friday night to the sound of hardcore techno vibrating through the walls and corridors. Checked into our dormitory, or was it a night club? Could easily have been from the noise level. Oh did I mention- no lock? Had to carry around all my belongings in fear of some skin head tucking in.........With pillows about as thick as a slice of plastic cheese, I knew it'd be a rough night. All I could do was hit the bar and drink myself into a mild subconscious. Fortunately that worked, however the monsters that we found at the hotel that evening would put make any 'circus of horrors' look like a Miss World competition. At around 1am, a local pulled down her pants and consequently urinated on the dance floor. Classy.
The food was alright, and the main hall looks quite grand. It's what's behind the scenes that really let the side down. 
On Saturday, the old gym turns into Clyro court. A fair attempt at a night club, complete with indigo murals. The locals (16-17 year olds) all pile in with their McKenzie polo shirts and hoop earrings looking for trouble...........again, copious drinking is advised.
Would I recommend this place to a tramp? Yes. Would I recommend this place to anyone else. No._

Not quite what i was expecting. 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...-Hay_on_Wye_Powys_Wales.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT


----------



## MidnightToSixMan

Hi all,

First time poster here, so be nice. What a great site - seems like a really friendly place...

Found this thread and wanted to contribute my experience of mephedrone. I imagine I'm a lot older than most of the posters here - I'm 44, married with kids, mortgage and all the rest of the crap that comes with middle age. I've been dabbling in drugs for years now - mainly just weed, and a little bit of charlie and e's when i can get hold of them - but this drug is different. Partly due to its cost and easy availability, but mainly due to how good it makes me feel, I've been taking mephedrone regularly for a few months now. Not much compared to some of the posters here (probably no more than half a gram in an evening), but enough to make me worry about my intake. 

For me the comedowns haven't been too bad apart from a lot of guilt and a bit of worry about my health. I haven't had any of the nasty stuff like purple knees, brain zaps or palpitations, but I guess that's because I'm only taking a small (200g) bomb and a couple of lines each time. I'd advise anybody who's thinking of taking it to keep the dosage low and bomb it as opposed to sniffing it. And be careful, because it's insidious. I'm getting to the stage now where I can't face an evening without it, particularly if I'm going out.  

Hope angelsmoke and mugabe are still doing OK - I really feel for you two and hope you pull through.


----------



## perfect haze

Hey 12-6man. Cheers for sharing your experience, and it's good to see a diverse range of ages up in here, although you'd be surprised there's plenty of creaky old buggers floating around EADD (no offence peeps :D).

If your meph use s becoming a crutch I'd definetely recommend giving it a miss for a week or two, just to reset the meters and refocus like. Anyways, all the best, I'm sure you know what you're doing


----------



## MidnightToSixMan

Cheers ph (great user name, btw). Glad to hear there's a few other old gits on here. 

The trouble is that it's not easy giving it a miss when you've got it lying around and it's so easy to get hold of a top-up (and you've got fuck all self-control). I've always thought that drugs should be legalised, but my experience with this stuff has made me reconsider that.  I'm almost looking forward to it becoming illegal - at least that will make it more difficult to get hold of.


----------



## mrwhite

MidnightToSixMan said:


> Cheers ph (great user name, btw). Glad to hear there's a few other old gits on here.
> 
> The trouble is that it's not easy giving it a miss when you've got it lying around and it's so easy to get hold of a top-up (and you've got fuck all self-control). I've always thought that drugs should be legalised, but my experience with this stuff has made me reconsider that.  I'm almost looking forward to it becoming illegal - at least that will make it more difficult to get hold of.



Hi mate i have the same problem....

I started taking methadrone end of last summer then started selling it and would buy 500g at a time and makes some great money but would have a little every night. A little became a lot and i would go out on a midweek night get mashed get home for 6, showered and changed then stright into work sniffing al morning and all day at work, feeling terrible. My problem was i cant stop...

This week i decided i need to sort it out as its ruining my life and changing me. For the past 8 months i dont think i had a sober day.

Went to my first NA meeting on Tuesday and was relaly helpful knowing people feel the same. They understood and did not judge that i wasn't into hard drugs and got a sense of bellonging and learning from their experiances.

I went again on Wednesday and was really helpful and was able to complete my 1st 24hrs sober in about 6 months. 

But todya... Had a bad day at work was on my mind but i ignored it. Was contemplating going to a meeting tonight (thurs) at 7:30 but i thought i was ok... 

An hour later im diving against my will to pick some up.My head is batteling telling me not to do it but i cant help it. 

Anyone who has a problem should go to a meeting. It was a refreshiong experiance and its nice being able to talk to a lot of people and nobody judges you...


Matt 

Manchester

EDIT: On 5+ grams a day.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

^ So you have been doing up to 5 grams a day for 6 months? or have you been doing other substances?

Hardcore man! ... I flushed my last 500mgs down the toilet ... and I NEVER flush drooogs lol.


----------



## Inso

mrwhite - I think mephedrone can easily be classified as a 'hard drug', its certainly not a soft one by any means. By most accounts is as potentially addictive and physically/mentally damaging as  cocaine and other strong illegal stims. Good luck getting off it, others here have managed it.


----------



## perfect haze

One way or the other your nostrils must be getting bigger. 

Good luck though, with that issue.


e2a: hard/soft drugs, its a bullshit definition no better than the class system. IMHO. Take each compound as it is on its individual merits, grouping them into arbitary meaningless categories only serves to confuse.


----------



## Ismene

MidnightToSixMan said:


> Cheers ph (great user name, btw). Glad to hear there's a few other old gits on here.
> 
> The trouble is that it's not easy giving it a miss when you've got it lying around and it's so easy to get hold of a top-up (and you've got fuck all self-control). I've always thought that drugs should be legalised, but my experience with this stuff has made me reconsider that.  I'm almost looking forward to it becoming illegal - at least that will make it more difficult to get hold of.



Bit of a draconian way of getting a little willpower tho. And if you're ever unfortunate enough to be arrested for possession of mephedrone post-ban I think you'll change your opinion. I'm not minimising the problems you have with addiction but I think you're better off being addicted to a legal drug than having a criminal record that may well ruin your career/travel prospects/ability to get insurance etc.


----------



## perfect haze

Aye, and at the end of the day if your willpower is that shit you'll still be buying except at inflated prices and it'll be 50% benzocaine/pro-plus/glucose/godknowswhat.


----------



## ridout21

*mephedrone addiction.*

i'm unsure as to my addiction to meph. i think i am as this weekend gone i done 6 grams of it. i dont do it during the week. for the past 8 weeks its been, work all week, friday night start at 6 in the evening and then finish sunday about 7 in the morning and sleep all sunday until 6:30 ready for work monday morning. i thought this was an acceptable amount to consume within 48 hours (ish). but i look at other peoples posts and they are worked up over consuming 2 or less grams over larger periods of time. each line i say i snort would at least be 200 mg's - 400 mg's. it may sound im bragging but i assure you im not. viewing these posts have made me worried. to seek real help you always have to be honest.
Liam x


----------



## tranceaddict84

I totally understand how meph is one of those drugs that you can't stop taking until it's all gone, no matter how much or what time that may be. But if you know you're going to have a meph night and you're worried about how much you're doing lately why not just _not order so fucking much_??

You have to order it in advance so be honest with yourself; you know if you order 2g you'll take 2g, but if you order 5g you'll probably take all 5. I know it's cheaper the more you buy but if you just end up doing more then surely that's a completely false economy.

It's not like come 6am Sunday and you're like "shit, we're all out of meph. Let's buy some more. Quick! To the Internet!" It's not going to come 'till Tuesday anyway so you don't really have a choice but to stop and go to bed.

Sorry if that sounds harsh, but I can't help thinking anyone who has problems with binging is their own worst enemy if they're buying it in vast amounts in the first place.


----------



## Inso

But drugs in bulk NEVER works out cheaper, weather its weed or heroin, always more will be taken in each session so it ends up costing more in the long run. Meph is just so goddamn cheap in bulk that people aren't thinking straight at all, just buy a g at a time people!


----------



## slackhands

Okay, i'm at uni in second yr at moment, and have been doing this drug regularly for last month i would say. However, in the last 2-3 weeks i have been doing loads of it. I would say i do about 7 grams a week. I do upto 2 grams a day, and probably have 1 day off a week. 
   i basically just need to stop, as i have exams and loads of coursework on my desk. The only reason i continue to consume this drug is due to its low cost and easy availability, and the fact it makes me feel f***ing amazing!  

Today i have ALREADY done 1.5 grams, and its only a matter of time before i tuck into the last half gram. I am finding myself making excuses all the time, and trying to rationalise my usuage, and setting limits towards my usuage, which i know is stupid and doesnt mean alot.

I am certainly not physically addicted to this substance, and should be very capable of stopping my usuage, but i just keep thinking of all the positives for taking it. 
    Anyway i'm definately quitting by Friday, as i can't be assed with this drug anymore and i've had alot of fun with it, so don't wana ruin it like (by dying).


----------



## slackhands

Just wondering also where those NA meetings are held? I think i may have to go to one soon- does it take long to book? Also i gurantee it will just be aload of meph heads, so couldn't that just make it worse? Fucking hell, i just done my last half g, and i want more now ffs.


----------



## bresker

If you do it every day, do you get much of a buzz?

If so, how long does the buzz last?

Do you not feel sick and paranoid? 

I stupidly ingested some a while back having had my previous dose two days before. I didn't feel good at all. I lay in bed until my heard stopped pounding.

I just don't see the point of doing this stuff every day. If I had an unlimited supply of MDMA I certianly wouldn't spoil it by taking it every day.

I bought a 3g bag of mephedrone on 5/3/2009 and still have two grams left. I admit to some stupid overconsumption in the past, but having done this drug for a year I've beaten whatever psychological hold it had on me. Not that I was doing it every day, but the simple availability made me go a bit loopy for a while. 

Discovering fun RCs is a bit like Christmas every day at first,  but you have to work out for yourself that turkey and stuffing gets a bit much after a while.


----------



## slackhands

bresker said:


> If you do it every day, do you get much of a buzz?
> 
> If so, how long does the buzz last?
> 
> Do you not feel sick and paranoid?
> 
> I stupidly ingested some a while back having had my previous dose two days before. I didn't feel good at all. I lay in bed until my heard stopped pounding.
> 
> I just don't see the point of doing this stuff every day. If I had an unlimited supply of MDMA I certianly wouldn't spoil it by taking it every day.
> 
> I bought a 3g bag of mephedrone on 5/3/2009 and still have two grams left. I admit to some stupid overconsumption in the past, but having done this drug for a year I've beaten whatever psychological hold it had on me. Not that I was doing it every day, but the simple availability made me go a bit loopy for a while.
> 
> Discovering fun RCs is a bit like Christmas every day at first,  but you have to work out for yourself that turkey and stuffing gets a bit much after a while.



umm, it's because i'm at uni mainly that i do so much and EVERYONE has some. I pretty much went on a week bender a few weeks back, and since then have been taking it regularly. i still get a good buzz. I baraly get any comedown of it whatsoever. The only negative is that it dries the fuck outta my skin and gives me little red patches, and think this is mainly because i used to be on a strong acne medication which dried out my skin real bad, so it kinda brings those side effects back in a vengance which really pisses me off as the medication i was on b4 did a brilliant job. i just bought some omega 3 which apparantely helps with this, as it increases circulation, which makes sense.
I don't really do it every single day- more like every 1 1/2 days. I would class my usage as out of control, but perhaps not addicted yet. There's more 'drone' in out student house than bloody sugar i think. When it's in everyone's room, its hard not to take some especially when everyone else is on it. Someone in our house buy's it directly from a supplier- i actually get mine online as i always get really sweaty and para when i take his stuff, I love the shit i get from *snip*. just agrees with me completely, and strangely i feel less obliged to take loads of it. I feel much more in control with that stuff.
There are some of my friends and other students who do so much more than me. One lad does atleast 2 grams a day, but is so unhealthy anyway he couldnt care less. Some others binge on 5 grams at a time. Most i will do is 2.


----------



## bresker

Phhh. With freedom comes responsibilty, as someone else said.

I'm not a saint,  but should I quietly sacrifice some of my freedoms for others irresponsibilty?

It's for the greater good, no?


----------



## slackhands

bresker said:


> Phhh. With freedom comes responsibilty, as someone else said.
> 
> I'm not a saint,  but should I quietly sacrifice some of my freedoms for others irresponsibilty?
> 
> It's for the greater good, no?



Mate this is why i will stop- i do stupid/crazy things sometimes, but i always learn my fucking lesson- however hard it is. I refuse to become addicted to this drug long term; i simply cant afford too. I'm a strong mother fucker and will take whatever crappy withdrawal symptoms there happen to be, as quite honestly it's my own fault i got into this predicament in the beginning. I feel sorry for the cunts who arent at all critical on themselves. I've done wrong, and now i must repent....


----------



## perfect haze

"They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety." - Benji Franklin had it right.


----------



## bresker

I consider myself safe, though my heart valves may dispute that.

I'm bravely prepared to sacrifice my freedoms for the safety of others.

Bring it on, Alan Johnson.


----------



## perfect haze

You're not really 'getting' that quote are ya man.


----------



## slackhands

DAMN! I've jsut finished my 5g bag off today. I've done 5 grams in about 8 hours. I'm calling it a day now- not gettting anymore ever again! too fucking addictive....


----------



## slackhands

Also i reckon this mephedrone fucks up your brain badly- I completely flopped an exam today, soooooooooooo baddddddd. Couldn't concentrate on a single question, and kept feeling really snappy when some girl kept tapping her pencil and moving. Actually felt like screaming ''Hey you, Stupid f***ing b**ch, shut the f*** up, or i'm guna f*****ing slap you silly!'' This led me to failing the exam and just putting my head in my hands.... whilst admitting defeat quietly to myself


----------



## perfect haze

p'raps you shouldve revised more and done meph less.....


----------



## slackhands

perfect haze said:


> p'raps you shouldve revised more and done meph less.....



Yeh maybe, but it was an easy exam-no joke. I cant believe i flopped it, but just felt extremely on edge, and just really weird. Never noticed this edgy feeling till i did the exam. I actually felt completely insane


----------



## perfect haze

Bad times  Hope ya feel better soon.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

slackhands said:


> DAMN! I've jsut finished my 5g bag off today. I've done 5 grams in about 8 hours. I'm calling it a day now- not gettting anymore ever again! too fucking addictive....





slackhands said:


> Also i reckon this mephedrone fucks up your brain badly- I completely flopped an exam today, soooooooooooo baddddddd. Couldn't concentrate on a single question



5g in 8 hours??

I've got news for you mate - that exam isn't the only thing you've failed at.

Tbh, you, and people like you, make me wanna puke. Enjoy your fucking nanny state - you obviously need your mum to change your nappy still - and give yourself a little pat on the back for contributing to another bollocksed up drug law that will lead to more deaths.

Go figure.


----------



## slackhands

StoneHappyMonday said:


> 5g in 8 hours??
> 
> I've got news for you mate - that exam isn't the only thing you've failed at.
> 
> Tbh, you, and people like you, make me wanna puke. Enjoy your fucking nanny state - you obviously need your mum to change your nappy still - and give yourself a little pat on the back for contributing to another bollocksed up drug law that will lead to more deaths.
> 
> Go figure.



I had only done 1 1/2 g's before the exam. Calm down dude, my mums dead


----------



## perfect haze

Whagt the fuck?

Yeah you are an idiot.


----------



## Evad

troll?


----------



## perfect haze

I think theres been an abundance of meph trolls on here of late....all greenlighters all claiming to have been boshing superhuman amounts that I honestly dont believe is physically possible. Or at least notpossible and then be able to write about  it on here coherently


----------



## Inso

Evad said:


> troll?



Yeah gotta be, gave himself away with the 'I only did 1 1/2 g before the exam'


----------



## The Kid

slackhands said:


> I had only done 1 1/2 g's before the exam.



Hahahah, which one of you nobbers is deliberately winding up SHM??? My money is on Cornish, he's got previous.


----------



## TJF

...


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Evad said:


> troll?



I don't think so. Maybe. But more likely just an idiot. Read his previous posts. Ten days earlier it was,



> I have to say though, after taking mephedrone i do feel shit (similar to my one time experience on mdma) for a number of days afterwards. Well that was my experience after doing over a gram the other night with a load of alcohol too. I don't feel terrible, just a bit edgy and forgetful i guess. Not something i plan on doing for a long while tbh.



What he says doesn't quite add up - but more in an idiotic type of way than trolling.

And let's face it, meph has revealed a staggering amount of idiots in the UK. 



> Never noticed this edgy feeling till i did the exam.



And that does look like a classic lesson in set and setting.


----------



## Mailmonkey

Yeah I noticed him trolling someone's mephedrone trip report here http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=492993 a couple of weeks ago.

he's just a fookin arse.

is this going to be deleted? My abusive posts always seem to wind up getting deleted?


----------



## watsons torment

14/3/10


> yeh i would say it is great for circumstantial problems too. But how can you only take like 100mg? I just find it way to hard. I've only done around a gram and a half, and plan on never exceeding 500 mg in one night. The most i would do is a g.



29/3/10


> damn! I've jsut finished my 5g bag off today. I've done 5 grams in about 8 hours. I'm calling it a day now- not gettting anymore ever again! Too fucking addictive....



wat. 

if you're not trolling then bejeezus i seriously agree that you should not be getting anymore ever again.  This drug is clearly not for you.


----------



## Cornishman

The Kid said:


> Hahahah, which one of you nobbers is deliberately winding up SHM??? My money is on Cornish, he's got previous.



Lol, I got a warning for that - I swear it aint me. 
(was funny winding up the pillheads tho)

_"Hammers 'n spanners r propa mdma. u dnt no nuffin!"_ Haha :D


----------



## I Heart Romans

I haven't done any for three weeks now, and don't intend to. My friend however is in the habit of doing a line or two a day - which is a bit worrying because I believe he is doing it to set himself up for the day, type of thing. 

Does anyone else get really bad cravings for it when ever they go to a club?


----------



## pucker_dust

StoneHappyMonday said:


> And let's face it, meph has revealed a staggering amount of idiots in the UK.
> .



Way way too many for my liking 
Glad i havnt touched this stuff for over 4months.
I'm glad its getting banned though, but the news have gone completely the wrong way about it.


----------



## rogermcnally

I see a counsellor for general life issues. She also works with heroin addicts and has seen a lot of Meph and its consequences. She maintains that it is not physically addictive though psychophysically its a very different picture. I'm another who doesn't think it should be legal, but agree that the way its being done will be counter-productive and expect it to be a street drug soon.


----------



## 65daysofstatic

slackhands said:


> Also i reckon this mephedrone fucks up your brain badly- I completely flopped an exam today, soooooooooooo baddddddd. Couldn't concentrate on a single question, and kept feeling really snappy when some girl kept tapping her pencil and moving. Actually felt like screaming ''Hey you, Stupid f***ing b**ch, shut the f*** up, or i'm guna f*****ing slap you silly!'' This led me to failing the exam and just putting my head in my hands.... whilst admitting defeat quietly to myself


Welcome to drugs 8). Any drug will effect your performance in an exam if you're silly 8).

Regarding meph, can't say I'm that bothered about it being banned. I do waaaay less than I used to but still find it as annoyingly compulsive/morish when I start. I get a few hours of a decent buzz then I'm chasing the dragon like mad. And no matter how much I start off with, it always boils down to scraping those last few lines together x amount of hours (or even days) later and feeling like you never got to where you want to go. 

I've had good times on meph but I can't really pinpoint particularly standout times. MDMA on the other hand, I can just picture that wonderful euphoria...even strong cocaine has a particular peak that stands out. Meph is dirty and I'm glad I keep it to the occasional binge now!


----------



## slackhands

65daysofstatic said:


> Welcome to drugs 8). Any drug will effect your performance in an exam if you're silly 8).
> 
> Regarding meph, can't say I'm that bothered about it being banned. I do waaaay less than I used to but still find it as annoyingly compulsive/morish when I start. I get a few hours of a decent buzz then I'm chasing the dragon like mad. And no matter how much I start off with, it always boils down to scraping those last few lines together x amount of hours (or even days) later and feeling like you never got to where you want to go.
> 
> I've had good times on meph but I can't really pinpoint particularly standout times. MDMA on the other hand, I can just picture that wonderful euphoria...even strong cocaine has a particular peak that stands out. Meph is dirty and I'm glad I keep it to the occasional binge now!



Dead right about mdma and coke effects mate. I too agree mephedrone is a dirty drug. I was doing ridiculous amounts up until last week, but like you am pretty much whacking it on the head, and will maybe just do it on the odd weekend if its 'around'. I think the probelm with mephedrone is that it doesn't have the X factor as so to speak. You constantly feel like it will get better if you take more, which it never does. Also some of the stuff i've been buying from student dealers has been weird to say the least. Some of it wears of so sharply, compared to some of the smooth stuff I got from the net, and that really messes with my head, and gets you addicted ALOT more. 
   But, like you've noted, mephedrone doesn't provide the extra kick, unlike coke and mdma. I think mephedrone is great to do maybe once a month, but it really shouldn't have any longevity, if people use common sense!


----------



## DaisyCash

*Meph Tales*

I am a 30 yr old mother of 3. I've been taking Meph approx 4-5 times per week for the last 2 months or so. I would say that when I first started to order Meph 1gm lasted me 1 week so I ordered 3gm the next time. That 1st 3gm lasted nearly 2 weeks but the next 3gm only lasted a week. My tolerance has def risen over the period of use my last order was 7gm I do expect this to last me several weeks. And hopefully to be my last order.

I've only tried snorting once (for the 1st time) & it was soooo painfull that I just took to mixing small amounts in a shot of juice & knocking it back. The highs I got in the first week will never be attained again but it does still feel really good! The reason I take it is because I convince myself it makes me a better me & mother at certain tasks. E.g. I will sometimes take a hit at 5pmish. This not only replenishes my energy to carry on with housework/look after kids/ tidy rooms/ etc etc but it also supresses my appetite so I skip dinner. In my f*ckd up brain I am killing several birds with one stone here! I am getting an organised and tidy home whilst losing weight at the same time! It is true that before Meph after eating our evening meal I would probably take up residency on the sofa whilst watching Hollyoaks with the kids. I would manage to spur myself in to action & tidy the iving room before my husband would return home (thus disguising the fact I had been sat on my arse). 

As it is now he returns home & he bores me to tears as anyone who has taken Meph will tell you....you hv a v low attention span to any individual task or person. By the time he returns v late a night I will have re-dosed every hour or so losing the euphoric loved up-ness to have it replaced by a fidgety must-get-things-done-and-don't-have-time-for-you. We have sex at night as I am wide awake but all of the pleasure has gone for me. This is def an effect of the Meph as even bad sex before roused something but now it's just dull & numb. Being high at the time I have even told him this too.....obviously not what you want to hear from your partner.

He doesn't know I take Meph...no-one does...that's why I'm here spilling to you guys.


----------



## HB Pencil

DaisyCash said:


> He doesn't know I take Meph...no-one does...that's why I'm here spilling to you guys.



They probably have their suspicions though.

You might think your acting perfectly normal but people will notice faster talking and movement
And then theres the dilated pupils which are a dead give away, then again many people are ill-informed.


I found mephedrone to be dangerously compulsive.

I went from buying the small caps (250mg i think) every couple days, then onto full gram bags and buying them more frequently.

I went for 3 weeks on a half g a day and then went on a 2 g bender at the end.
I know thats nothing compared to other people but i spent almost all my spare money on the stuff, if i had had more money i could have seen things going badly wrong.

One of the best things about drone is the minor comedown, i find it barely noticeable but after this constant use my nose was in a bad way and i noticed my tongue started peeling and was very sore toward the back after a session.

I've fiended for pills before but never enough to want to do them two nights on the trot, with drone thats far to easy to do.

Nasty stuff if not used in moderation, i'll be staying of it now unless i can't get a hold of MDxx .


----------



## kaka1234

DaisyCash said:


> I am a 30 yr old mother of 3. I've been taking Meph approx 4-5 times per week for the last 2 months or so. I would say that when I first started to order Meph 1gm lasted me 1 week so I ordered 3gm the next time. That 1st 3gm lasted nearly 2 weeks but the next 3gm only lasted a week.
> The reason I take it is because I convince myself it makes me a better me & mother at certain tasks. E.g. I will sometimes take a hit at 5pmish. This not only replenishes my energy to carry on with housework/look after kids/ tidy rooms/ etc etc but it also supresses my appetite so I skip dinner. In my f*ckd up brain I am killing several birds with one stone here! I am getting an organised and tidy home whilst losing weight at the same time!
> 
> He doesn't know I take Meph...no-one does...that's why I'm here spilling to you guys.



i hate to say it but it is going to get to a stage that everyone will realise that something is "not quite right" with you and by then i think it will be too late - convincing yourself its for the good is not a good thing  . . . . 

why do you take it alone and not have the odd night on it with your man? you would be able to share the experience and not feel like you were sneaking behind his back x


----------



## chrissie32

I've only just signed up because I googled 'mephedrone addiction' and bluelight came up.  I am addicted to mephedrone.  I've been using it daily for nine months now.  I am unsure of where to get help.  I'm not sure I can do this on my own.  I'm a single mum of two children and I have tried detoxing on my own, but when I'm withdrawing from the meph, it leaves me in such a state I can barely look after myself.  

Any advice would be much appreciated because I'm really scared here.


----------



## rogermcnally

Hey Daisy. I would be inclined to suggest you tell your hubby all. Involve him in your search for help. The day just might come that he will think you care more for drugs than you do for him - which is where addiction ends up. Best of luck


----------



## Evad

rogermcnally said:


> Hey Daisy. I would be inclined to suggest you tell your hubby all. Involve him in your search for help. The day just might come that he will think you care more for drugs than you do for him - which is where addiction ends up. Best of luck



might be a helpful post if she hadn't stated she was a single mother...


----------



## rogermcnally

Hi Chrissie
I kind of know where you are at. 

I had a relationship breakup and replaced them with...well no prizes for guessing. I keep trying to stop but after a a few days I'm inclined to say 'screw it, if nobody cares about me why should I' and out I go and get some. Its soooooo much harder to do it on your own.

I'm a recovering alcoholic but I couldn't have stopped without help. The key is to identify what makes you want it. I know myself that feeling crap is enough just now. Be  better to feel any way but the way I feel now stuff. Feel free to mail me if you want. We might be of help to each other.


----------



## effie

chrissie32 said:


> I've only just signed up because I googled 'mephedrone addiction' and bluelight came up.  I am addicted to mephedrone.  I've been using it daily for nine months now.  I am unsure of where to get help.  I'm not sure I can do this on my own.  I'm a single mum of two children and I have tried detoxing on my own, but when I'm withdrawing from the meph, it leaves me in such a state I can barely look after myself.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated because I'm really scared here.



There are loads of posts on here about stopping mephedrone, have a read through this thread, lots of good advice..

In a nushell, you just need to stop taking it (easier said than done I know). You won't go into withdrawals, you will have a come down from taking a stimulant - you will feel pretty exhausted and depressed and crappy, but after a few days you should be feeling loads better. Might be a bit sluggish and lethargic for a while but plenty of sleep and food and vitamins will help. I would suggest throwing away the rest of your meph and seeing if you can find someone to look after your kids for a few days, say you have flu or something, then just going for it. You can definitely do it!

I suspect the tricky part will be staying off it but try to remember how shit it made you feel having to take it every day and how you don't want to go down that route again..

Best of luck, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jancrow

Evad said:


> might be a helpful post if she hadn't stated she was a single mother...



read the posts, dude, there are two mothers on here!


And btw I wish them both the very best in sorting their problems out, you've come to the right place, read a lot and take the plunge, good luck.


----------



## Evad

jancrow said:


> read the posts, dude, there are two mothers on here!
> 
> 
> And btw I wish them both the very best in sorting their problems out, you've come to the right place, read a lot and take the plunge, good luck.



hah fuck aye, just had my pedantic arse served back to me
sorry about that roger


----------



## deanlyricalg

angelsmoke said:


> Prediction of our meph addiction from *June*
> 
> Having a very normal evening tonight. Browsing here, chatting on MSN.... mugabe is playing PES, and yes, we're both on meph.
> 
> *I'm an addict*
> 
> I just have no idea what to do about it.



y dont ya get some mdma gotta be better for you than meph i was getting bad with meph but noticed heart pulpitations and stopped then mdma came back and i feel a lot better


----------



## deanlyricalg

felix said:


> fucking hell you two.
> 
> what happens when you stop taking it? are there any other symptoms beyond what you'd expect from a speed comedown?
> 
> you need to get some benzos ASAP and knock that right on the fucking head.



thats wat im sayin 2g a day thats like a smak addiction u have to stop or u will not last long on that amount ya heart will explode


----------



## rogermcnally

Evad said:


> hah fuck aye, just had my pedantic arse served back to me
> sorry about that roger



No Problem


----------



## Kellerman

Has anyone had tight and/or numb muscles from meph, a long time after use?

It is about 4 months since I touched meph, and I have tight muscles in my legs and numb wrists that I can't account to anything else.


----------



## sundayraver

go see a drug worker ASAP


----------



## goldfish72

Hi guys, I have a dependancy on meph since last December. First started using it when i couldnt get my hands on coke for xmas party season. Fuck i hate the stuff, the smell, the burning drops, the comedowns that last for me about 4 days...........shit im in trouble. Still have my high pressure job and wonderful family to work at and support aswell. Never thought i would ever get too fond of any substance but i have.......i feel such a wanker.


----------



## Harambulus

*Tips to prevent me from trying new RCs should they come around to replace meph*

Was gonna do a new post but thought I'd put it here as seemed related.

I just had my last hit of meph today. Like always I had the delusional insights that I wanted more of it while high but on the comedown I felt I didn't want it. 

Standard. 

Now meph is not available I won't go looking for it. 

The only thing is I am a little concerned that I will be tempted to buy into the hype of the next RC that comes along and be tempted to try it. 

I find that when I begin researching a new drug it gets to a point where I selectively cherry pick the positive experiences from people's reports and ignore the negatives such that I usually end up taking them to try for myself. 

At the same time why I don't wanna be researching them at all. It's mainly just cos I'm not doing anything else just surfing away on the web and so do a search for RCs since I have gotten wind of the 'new fad'.

I had found myself already 'curiously' scouring the RC vendors to see what they may have available 'just out of interest' (as my weak justification).

I really wanna knock them all on the head cos all drugs have side effects no matter how we will say they don't in the 'heat of ecstasy'. 

I just want to nip it in the bud before the next RC comes along to tempt me cos it is so easy to order them online I want to make sure I have no inclination once one does/may come along. 

I have no inclination for other illegal drugs these days but it's the curiosity regarding the RCs having some new exotic fruit which tempted me to try meph in the first place. Luckily for me I guess I only tried it a cpl months before the ban and had my last bit today but as I said I want to prevent myself from trying the others cos I think all drugs are a dead end in the long run. I've got my many insights from them but wanna move on the other things to entertain myself now.  

I was in two minds about posting this cos of the whole making it more real by posting about it. At the same time I thought perhaps writing it will encourage me to curtail this short episode and get on with more productive persuits.

^alot of I's :D


----------



## perfect haze

just fucking dont buy any! lol

sorry but your conflicted between desire and your judgement on how much you can handle yer abilities to let hypothetical substance X rule you. It's a ridiculous concept, just like decide yes or no and stick by it, if you decide no then dont buy any if you decide yes then enjoy yourself and dont give yourself a complex over a substanceyou aint even ingested yet!


----------



## Hunstel

Hi all
New to this forum and like many of you i want to openly admit mephedrone addiction, I take it rougly 5 times a week and consume about 10 g. I told my mam about a month ago and she gave support but i always end up going out at the weekend and getting on it and it needs to stop now. The other week i was tripping that bad that it reduced her to tears and yet i still end up on it all the time and all i want is for her to be proud of me.
It will be a hard time but I will keep posting on here about how i am doing becuase honestly this is ruining my life.


----------



## goldfish72

Hunstel said:


> Hi all
> New to this forum and like many of you i want to openly admit mephedrone addiction, I take it rougly 5 times a week and consume about 10 g. I told my mam about a month ago and she gave support but i always end up going out at the weekend and getting on it and it needs to stop now. The other week i was tripping that bad that it reduced her to tears and yet i still end up on it all the time and all i want is for her to be proud of me.
> It will be a hard time but I will keep posting on here about how i am doing becuase honestly this is ruining my life.



HUNSTEL...... Meph is a vicious fucker that will pull you in, its too new to decide the longterm effects but you can be rest assured they are not gonna be good. I have jus bought my last 2 grams and i am half a gram in....... thats it for me and this is how im going to do it. You see i love the hit but despise the substance, the smell, the taste, the burning makes me gag everytime but i still keep shoving the fuckin stuff up my snout. Thats how powerful the stuff is. As i said when i introduced myself i got into it when i couldnt get my hands on coke of which i only used to take about once a month and sometimes not at all. I then started to use it at work to keep going the extra mile..........this is where im going to miss it, man i get some work done when im on. But this is it, it has hugged me for long enough i'm not gonna substitute it with anything else just gonna stop.........i will post to say how im getting on. Hunstel the stuff is vile but you can be fuckin guaranteed pretty fuckin lethal given time. Be strong STOP NOW.....you can.


----------



## goldfish72

PS thanks SCROOLOOSE it all helps.


----------



## Hunstel

goldfish72 said:


> HUNSTEL...... Meph is a vicious fucker that will pull you in, its too new to decide the longterm effects but you can be rest assured they are not gonna be good. I have jus bought my last 2 grams and i am half a gram in....... thats it for me and this is how im going to do it. You see i love the hit but despise the substance, the smell, the taste, the burning makes me gag everytime but i still keep shoving the fuckin stuff up my snout. Thats how powerful the stuff is. As i said when i introduced myself i got into it when i couldnt get my hands on coke of which i only used to take about once a month and sometimes not at all. I then started to use it at work to keep going the extra mile..........this is where im going to miss it, man i get some work done when im on. But this is it, it has hugged me for long enough i'm not gonna substitute it with anything else just gonna stop.........i will post to say how im getting on. Hunstel the stuff is vile but you can be fuckin guaranteed pretty fuckin lethal given time. Be strong STOP NOW.....you can.



This is the same reason why i started due to no good coke nocking around, I have taken ecstacy and cocaine heavily and always been stable but THIS is a different story all i can do is think about it.
Today I can only think about how bad it is but the only reason for this is that i have finished my last line at 6:30am this morning and have been on a major comedown all day, but no doubt by friday the temptation will be back.
I have also used at work and would have never done this with cocaine or ecstacy, its becuse the benders last too long and you know youself that if you have a line you think you return to your normal state of mind, but really you are just delaying the comedown.
Went out wif some pals today who also say they are quitting but have loads of times and found out that one of them spent the night in the hospital on friday as he had a convulsion this stuff is bad shit. It needs to stop now for me I have too much going for me in the long run.
No doubt i will have some sleep paralysis tonight havent had many head zaps today like but almost ceartainly will tomorro.

Finally Goldfish72 keep updating how you are doing because I need someone to do this with me, my mates say they will stop and the next day are on it which is no good for me because it is always there. Be honest and tell me if you have given into temptation and ill do the same.


----------



## felix

Harambulus said:


> Tips to prevent me from trying new RCs should they come around to replace meph


stay off the internet? 

the problem you have here is 100% down to self control. no-one here can help you with that much...


----------



## parttime crackhead

Fucking hell, just had a look at this thread for the first time in ages. The amount of new meph addicts that seem to have joined since the ban is wild!


----------



## perfect haze

Ya the talk to frank staff must be really bored


----------



## Danny Weed

Harambulus said:


> Was gonna do a new post but thought I'd put it here as seemed related.
> 
> I just had my last hit of meph today. Like always I had the delusional insights that I wanted more of it while high but on the comedown I felt I didn't want it.
> 
> Standard.
> 
> Now meph is not available I won't go looking for it.
> 
> The only thing is I am a little concerned that I will be tempted to buy into the hype of the next RC that comes along and be tempted to try it.
> 
> I find that when I begin researching a new drug it gets to a point where I selectively cherry pick the positive experiences from people's reports and ignore the negatives such that I usually end up taking them to try for myself.
> 
> At the same time why I don't wanna be researching them at all. It's mainly just cos I'm not doing anything else just surfing away on the web and so do a search for RCs since I have gotten wind of the 'new fad'.
> 
> I had found myself already 'curiously' scouring the RC vendors to see what they may have available 'just out of interest' (as my weak justification).
> 
> I really wanna knock them all on the head cos all drugs have side effects no matter how we will say they don't in the 'heat of ecstasy'.
> 
> I just want to nip it in the bud before the next RC comes along to tempt me cos it is so easy to order them online I want to make sure I have no inclination once one does/may come along.
> 
> I have no inclination for other illegal drugs these days but it's the curiosity regarding the RCs having some new exotic fruit which tempted me to try meph in the first place. Luckily for me I guess I only tried it a cpl months before the ban and had my last bit today but as I said I want to prevent myself from trying the others cos I think all drugs are a dead end in the long run. I've got my many insights from them but wanna move on the other things to entertain myself now.
> 
> I was in two minds about posting this cos of the whole making it more real by posting about it. At the same time I thought perhaps writing it will encourage me to curtail this short episode and get on with more productive persuits.
> 
> ^alot of I's :D



You just have to ask the questions - 

Am i happy testing all these new chems out and possibly ruining my health completely for the future?

If you found out you had a severe heart problem next year / a few years from now, do you think you would regret it?

There is definitely a chance that you or a friend will get hurt one way or another so these are important questions to ask yourself. Just how much do you value your life, and how much will you risk for a bit of fun?


----------



## goldfish72

Finished my last dose of Meph last night, managed to get some sleep today but feel like shite. I reckon im gonna be ok, i mean i'm hardly gonna miss the burning nostrils, the acid drops and that clear toxin like snot that was running from my nose...........my god what was i thinking. What a dickhead ive been


----------



## goldfish72

HUNSTEL how u getting on have you touched it today?????


----------



## Hunstel

Na I havent but again been thinking about it havent been too work for the last two days tho in such a bad way. Goldfish u just need to be STRONG its all in your mind psychological addiction, im gunna try to stay in this weekend as well.


----------



## sundayraver

> The thing about meph crashes is that they last SO LONG. The last one I saw all the way through and out the other side was 11 days.
> The usual irritability, anxiety, misery, brain zaps, vomitting that you might expect from a comedown... plus your body complaining bitterly about not having been fed/rested and generally treated like shit.



I get non of that from mephedrone or MDMA comedowns.    I get tired for a day or 2 due to lack of sleep, but usually feel ok and the last thing I want to do is take more meph.   I must be lucky


----------



## perfect haze

My meph crashes last a couple hours like, my worst zaps lasted about 3-4 days and that was after months of caning it about as heavily as I physically could have.

It's all different for everyone I guess...


----------



## 7zark7

parttime crackhead said:


> Fucking hell, just had a look at this thread for the first time in ages. The amount of new meph addicts that seem to have joined since the ban is wild!



Hmm... It does seem that virtually everyone who posts saying they have "an addiction" to meph has a single-digit post count.


----------



## Shambles

Possibly cos they are people who have no experience of being addicted to a drug and there ain't exactly a lot of support, advice or info out there for them other than BL?


----------



## Sharapovafistpump

Exactly Sham, Mephe is an incredibly addictive drug. I simply cant have it in the house without doing it all. Its not a terrible addiction tho, you can shake it off and throw it away. And thats exactly what must be done! Dont panic, dont stress, dont worry. Mephe came, now its gone. Be glad you had it, now get on an move on 

I actually think its more addictive than coke, serious, hopefully just forget about it, cos its an empty drug makes u high but doent push any new imagination


----------



## 7zark7

Shambles said:


> Possibly cos they are people who have no experience of being addicted to a drug and there ain't exactly a lot of support, advice or info out there for them other than BL?



Uh huh - it's probably exactly that.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

doombadger said:


> Mephe is an incredibly addictive drug.





> Its not a terrible addiction tho, you can shake it off and throw it away.



Do you see how these two statements don't add up?

Meph is a mildly addictive drug (if that), at an incredibly addictive price. 

Do you think heroin and/or crack users would say of their drug of choice "thank god its illegal now, it'll stop me using it"? Of course not.

"Meph is incredibly addictive" is simply an inadequate excuse used by a lot of weak-willed drug innocents (on the whole) to justify their inability to stop spending their overblown pocket money from trust funds.



> I actually think its more addictive than coke,



Sell them side by side, on the same price terms, the same legal terms, the same purity - and you'll see what I mean.

Mephedrone's 'addiction potential' is (was) economic, not chemical. I'm tired of hearing otherwise. Stop feeding prohibition with urban drug myths.


----------



## jancrow

StoneHappyMonday said:


> "Meph is incredibly addictive" is simply an inadequate excuse used by a lot of weak-willed drug innocents (on the whole) to justify their inability to stop spending their overblown pocket money from trust funds.



I think that's a gratuitously snide remark. People are posting here because they're down, why not give them a good kick while they're on that level? If anything it seems from some reports that the big meph problems are occurring in completely opposite circles to the ones you describe.



> Mephedrone's 'addiction potential' is (was) economic, not chemical. I'm tired of hearing otherwise. Stop feeding prohibition with urban drug myths.



While I agree that availability and price both played massive parts in people overdoing this substance, I don't think you can say, looking at all the stories here and elsewhere, that this substance isn't actually addictive. People who are boshing it in the bogs at work to get through the day are almost certainly psychologically addicted and we don't know enough about it to rule out physical addiction.


----------



## sundayraver

the guy is heartrless. he enjoys kicking men while they are down.

SHM is god


----------



## muttonchops

I have to say the compulsion to redose with meph is greater than any other drug i have tried up to a point! By that i mean that its fiendish until i get to a point in my head where im like "wtf am i doing, i feel like shit" and then ill stop.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

jancrow said:


> I think that's a gratuitously snide remark. People are posting here because they're down, why not give them a good kick while they're on that level? If anything it seems from some reports that the big meph problems are occurring in completely opposite circles to the ones you describe.



I never said it was exclusive to the people I described. But, forgive me for being a heartless cunt, I'll still save my passion for people who really know what addiction is, those who are dragged into serious trouble with serious drugs and who have to pay stupid prices to feed their addiction. An addiction that can't simply be stopped by an Act of Parliament, which is what your average meph-head cries out for. Cry being the operative word. Yes I've got more time for smack-head burglars than meph addicts. 



> While I agree that availability and price both played massive parts in people overdoing this substance, I don't think you can say, looking at all the stories here and elsewhere, that this substance isn't actually addictive.



I didn't.



StoneHappyMonday said:


> Meph is a mildly addictive drug (if that), at an incredibly addictive price.
> 
> Mephedrone's 'addiction potential' is (was) economic, not chemical. I'm tired of hearing otherwise. Stop feeding prohibition with urban drug myths.



For arguments sake, yes, I should have added *largely* between  '(was)' and 'economic'. So strike me down.


----------



## 65daysofstatic

meph addiction is only a problem when you have stock piles in your room, which is something you shouldn't do.


----------



## jancrow

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I never said it was exclusive to the people I described. But, forgive me for being a heartless cunt, I'll still save my passion for people who really know what addiction is, those who are dragged into serious trouble with serious drugs and who have to pay stupid prices to feed their addiction.



OK, I understand what you're saying there and I wouldn't equate meph with the bigger boys at all as it clearly doesn't have the same sort of addiction potential. I don't believe we'll see anyone with a 30yr meph habit, for example.

I suppose what I'm saying is that a lot of new posters here, some probably people without much general experience of drugs, are seeking help with their problems (which to them seem very serious) and your attitude to them is not a million miles from that of the unhelpful GPs etc who tell people with more serious drug problems to pull themselves together, man up and just quit that silly shit which they can't seem to get enough of.



> For arguments sake, yes, I should have added *largely* between  '(was)' and 'economic'. So strike me down.



Well, seeing as it completely alters the meaning of that statement, I agree, you should have.


----------



## perfect haze

I'm on the fence, I'd hate to see anyone with a genuine issue with any drug kicked while they are down - on the flipside I think paying too much lip service to the imagined addictiveness and danger of a drug simply reinforces any psychological crutch that has been made...


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

jancrow said:


> I suppose what I'm saying is that a lot of new posters here, some probably people without much general experience of drugs, are seeking help with their problems (which to them seem very serious)



And I'm saying their problem is not mephedrone. Their problem is acting like a spoiled kid in a sweet shop when we are, for the first time ever, given access to cheap legal drugs that work. 

With rights comes responsibility.

Mephedrone is the scapegoat for their own inadequacies. Mephedrone did not cause their weakness. It could have been almost any other drug, at that price, and the result would be the same. Mephedrone is being painted as some evil inescapable anti-hero and its all bollocks.

Your comparison of my attitude with that of a GP to a smack user is ludicrous. As you yourself pointed out, there's a vast difference in the addictions. Some people need help and care and drugs. And some people need less money, more sense. And to stop fucking up drug use for others.


----------



## botfly

mephedrone is very fiendish as it wears off quite quick and you feel a  comedown instantly. i think the attraction to it is it's versatility because it mimics coke mdma etc. you can have a wee bit and it gives you a mood boost, confidence etc like a lil line of coke, then if you have a big dose it gives you a mdma like rush. you can keep re-dosing for while and get good effects unlike mdma and whatnot. the body rushes are amazing as well. it mixes rather too well with booze. i can see why people struggle to stay away from it. i'm struggling. not had any for about 2 months or so, trying to not buy it off the street.
it has done something to my brain i think, i get a few anxiety issues and when i sleep i get the odd zap like i'm about to fall asleep. mild though, but this is like over month after use. i did cane the fuck out of it though so serves me right. time, sleep and nutrition helps a lot.


----------



## 7zark7

Even though he could have put it slightly better, I have to agree with SHM. Meph is not (very) addictive. Sorry if this contravenes the thread guidelines laid out in the first post - but it has to be said


----------



## I NUK3D U

For those who find meph's compulsion to redose a serious problem, I'd advise combining it with one or two other drugs in the same session, in small quantities.

I used to just have meph binges but due to the sudden drop off and feeling of emptiness it's so easy to keep dosing and dosing. I now often combine a few lines of meph with a small injestation of methylone or a couple of glasses of poppy pod tea. They both imo have an underlying stimulation that lasts for hours and makes the compulsion to redose the meph much much less.

It was such a revalation when i realised that a small injested dose of something a bit longer-lasting made drugs enjoyable again.


----------



## I NUK3D U

scrooloose said:


> honestly..........i......cannot.......do.......that..........with meph it was all or nothing.
> really,truthfully....all or nothing,be gone meph....just be gone.



What drugs had you experienced prior to Meph?

My take on it, and this may not apply to you, is that for many this substance is their first serious drug due to is media attention and availability.

People are coming out of the woodwork with little experience and are fiending on it, just like many of us did in the early days on other substances before we grew control.

So I suppose my question is, is Meph as drastically fiendish as we think, or is the overwhelming majority of opinion from people who would be seriously abusing any similar substance put in front of them.

For me it is fiendish, but no more so than any other short acting up/down stim. Some people getting through, quite frankly, insane amounts of this stuff is a bit of a boggle to me...


----------



## I NUK3D U

hmm, true. I suppose if you can learn to control meph, you can approach other drugs in the future with the appropriate amount of caution, and confidence in your ability to 'flush' when the time is right.

Good luck.


----------



## Kellerman

Has anyone else had really dry hands from meph? My knuckles are red raw, and aren't getting better (maybe getting worse), after a couple of months since quitting!

Bit concerned


----------



## Hunstel

I NUK3D U said:


> What drugs had you experienced prior to Meph?
> 
> My take on it, and this may not apply to you, is that for many this substance is their first serious drug due to is media attention and availability.
> 
> People are coming out of the woodwork with little experience and are fiending on it, just like many of us did in the early days on other substances before we grew control.
> 
> So I suppose my question is, is Meph as drastically fiendish as we think, or is the overwhelming majority of opinion from people who would be seriously abusing any similar substance put in front of them.
> 
> For me it is fiendish, but no more so than any other short acting up/down stim. Some people getting through, quite frankly, insane amounts of this stuff is a bit of a boggle to me...



I have had many other drugs prior to meph. Cocaine and MDMA are the old drugs which I used to take on a weekend, I had control over this though (meaning i could go out have a good time and feel no after effects except a comedown the day after). I would stay up for 1 day 2 days max.

But the problem is with meph I end up staying up for multipul days on average about 4 which is really starting to take it's toll on me. I am constantly depressed and can't concentrate on anything.


----------



## FlippingTop

*Mephedrone*

What should a councillor advise addicts that see them? seeing as they have, and require no previous drug knowledge. I am going to be bringing in some info for people to read, but havnot not beenaddicted what is a realistic way to get off it?

Obviously they will see a large amount of cases and this is just a broad bit of info for them. This is what I have done so far, it is tomorrow



> (2-Methylamino-1-p-tolylpropan-1-one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMON NAMES
> Mephedrone, 4-MMC, Meow, M-Cat, Mephedrone, 4-MMC, Meow, M-Cat, Bubbles
> There were some legal pills that you could just go and by as an 11 year old (these ones I amquoting are neo doves, but there are just too many…
> Just as long as you fed them to your plant, that had all of this crap in them. The Manufactures, as I may have said before do not legally even have to say what is in it. This is a MOD (admin person ) on that hard reduction site I use who seems to have managed to get these banned too…
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthre...ht.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=5564335#post5564335
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> 4-Methylmethcathinone is a synthetic stimulant with empathogenic effects that is chemically similar to methcathinone. Between 2007 and 2009, it became available for purchase online, was used increasingly in Europe, Australia, and New Zealand, associated with several deaths, and then controlled in some countries as a result. Because of the similarity in names, it is sometimes confused with 'Methedrone' (4-methoxymethcathinone) or 'Methylone' (bk-MDMA).
> 
> History #
> Little has been published about the history of 4-methylmethcathinone prior to its introduction into the world online markets in 2007
> 
> Addiction Potential #
> 4-Methylmethcathinone is not likely to cause much physical dependence or withdrawal symptoms, but many users report difficulty controlling their own use within a short period of time. It is unknown whether use might lead to long-term psychological addiction and related problems, but it is likely that 4-methylmethcathinone could be one of a number of stimulants that are part of a pattern of stimulant overuse.  I disagree with this as the majority of non drug users that started trying this dosed frequently and heavily due to it’s legal, and therefore healthy status. Which will lead do physical dependence that a short benzodiazepam course/ or being offered to taper down would sort, but sadly the NHS does not have the funds. A blanket ban has just forced addicts onto street dealers for their stuff, who will no doubt get a large majority into cocaine.
> 
> Oh just read this next page:
> 
> Addiction and Compulsive Use
> Initial reports suggested that 4-methylmethcathinone was a "non-addictive" alternative to methamphetamine, cocaine, and other stimulants, but there is increasing evidence that it causes compulsive use patterns that are similar to or stronger than those of other recreational euphoric stimulants. It is unlikely to be physically addictive, meaning that withdrawal symptoms are minimal and likely not life threatening, but psychological addiction in some users seems likely to be a problem with this substance.
> 
> Long-Term Health Problems
> There have been reports of vasoconstriction with repeated dosing, including moderate to severe symptoms of tingling and numbness in the extremities, headache, light-headedness and worrisome skin discoloration. I have read this, experienced this before, and seen it all the time…
> 
> 4-Methylmethcathinone DurationOral
> Total Duration2 - 5 hrs
> Onset15 - 45 mins
> Coming Up15 - 30 mins
> Plateau15 - 30 mins
> Coming Down30 - 90 mins
> After Effects
> 2 - 4 hrs (this is more like 20+ hours of raised heart rate and blood pressure)
> Hangover / Day After- - - (unknown)


----------



## Public//Enemy

harm reduction not hard reduction 

possibility of permanent vasoconstriction damage is possible as far as im aware and not so much an accute toxicity problem?


----------



## FlippingTop

I was kinda of wondering what sort of health advice,although she isnt technicallyable to do that, she should give to others that come with an addiction as she only deals with the emotional side of things.

And I do know that the GP _should _be giving this advice but they know nothing, nor seem to care for druggies...


----------



## perfect haze

Apart from riding out the zaps I dont know what withdrawal issues there are to distinguish a meph 'addict's path from a chocoholic's path should they give up their weapon of choice.....


copy the same bollocks they spout over shit like that?


----------



## koneko

FlippingTop since your thread was about addiction, I'm moving it here.


----------



## FlippingTop

ok thanks. Is green tea extract and / or a vaso dilator an idea?

I really don't know what it comes to Mephedrone 

Do you get physical , or is it just phsycoligical WD that one experiences? (ignoring those awesome cold extremities)


----------



## Shambles

Pretty sure vasodilators are a bad idea to take with meph. Especially potent ones. Maybe an aspirin would help - helped with the vasoconstriction from naphyrone when I tried it recently. Not sure how safe that actually is though, to be honest. There's a thread in ADD on the dangers of mixing dilators with constrictors.


----------



## Miss Peks

> Has anyone else had really dry hands from meph? My knuckles are red raw, and aren't getting better (maybe getting worse), after a couple of months since quitting!
> 
> Bit concerned


Are they itchy at all?

My skin became dry after using it, but my fiance has the same problem as you and although the problem didn't start from meph it has gotten 10 times worse then it was, and as a result they're at a state again where they're just really sore and horrible. 

I suggest going to a skin specialist as there may be some underlying problem and your hands, feet and scalp are usually the parts of your body that will develop dry skin / problems due to allergies or rejections / other things.


----------



## 7zark7

Miss Peks said:


> Are they itchy at all?
> 
> My skin became dry after using it, but my fiance has the same problem as you and although the problem didn't start from meph it has gotten 10 times worse then it was, and as a result they're at a state again where they're just really sore and horrible.



Not to downplay the potential seriousness of this, but dry skin, especially after using mephedrone, is most likely going to be due to dehydration. I would suggest that increasing your fluid intake, before, during and after a meph session, along with using a moisturiser on susceptible areas, would minimise outbreaks of dry skin.


----------



## SkinnyMochaJoe

I read an article, possibly on science daily but I'm not sure, recently about a possible reason for people becoming addicted to coke. It stated that in the adult brain the process whereby new pathways in the brain are created (neurogenesis) blunts the dopamine response of coke. Less of a dopamine 'hit' means you're brain won't associate the substance as strongly with reward. The reverse is also true, less neurogenesis - more pronounced dopamine hit - more association with reward - more addiction. Now even though I don't know certainly, I'm fairly sure that drone is quite a strong agonist of dopamine as well and so all this will apply to it too. So maybe oneday (soon?) you'll be able to go to your GP and ask if they can check the level of neurogenesis in your brain and let you know how high your personal risk of addiction is.


----------



## Treacle

SkinnyMochaJoe said:


> I read an article, possibly on science daily but I'm not sure, recently about a possible reason for people becoming addicted to coke. It stated that in the adult brain the process whereby new pathways in the brain are created (neurogenesis) blunts the dopamine response of coke. Less of a dopamine 'hit' means you're brain won't associate the substance as strongly with reward. The reverse is also true, less neurogenesis - more pronounced dopamine hit - more association with reward - more addiction. Now even though I don't know certainly, I'm fairly sure that drone is quite a strong agonist of dopamine as well and so all this will apply to it too. So maybe oneday (soon?) you'll be able to go to your GP and ask if they can check the level of neurogenesis in your brain and let you know how high your personal risk of addiction is.


Sounds like a pretty sound theory. Doubt you'll be able to get that sort of test any time in the next million years, though.


----------



## Xtc <3

I know quite a few people who have been using this daily for around 8 months or so.
They usually average 4 grams of drone a day, more if its a weekend.
It appears to be fucking them up quite badly although they still say they get really high off the stuff which suprised me.


----------



## Fluid0484

I bought 4 grams of meph on the cheap at a festival last weekend.  I didn't do any for the first two days after it was over, but yesterday and today I've been doing it non-stop, even at work.  

The really unfortunate thing is that I work as a supervisor in a very corporate/interactive atmosphere.  I'm horribly scared that I'll be found out.  The come downs make me so anxious with feelings of impending doom.  I was in a meeting, coaching and teaching employees today and just hammering down 5 hour energys and Red Bulls to try and stay moving and alert.  It semi worked, but damn was my heart ever going fast after that.  

I should have known this would happen - I have a fairly addictive personality.  I was only introduced to meph about 6 weeks ago, and have only done it on about 10 of those days total.........  But I am an addict.  I can't stop.  I meet with my boss tomorrow at 11:00 and I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight.  I'm sorting as I type this.  

Please help with advice to kick this.  I can't lose my job over a fucking white powder.


----------



## Fluid0484

I NUK3D U said:


> What drugs had you experienced prior to Meph?
> 
> My take on it, and this may not apply to you, is that for many this substance is their first serious drug due to is media attention and availability.
> 
> People are coming out of the woodwork with little experience and are fiending on it, just like many of us did in the early days on other substances before we grew control.
> 
> So I suppose my question is, is Meph as drastically fiendish as we think, or is the overwhelming majority of opinion from people who would be seriously abusing any similar substance put in front of them.
> 
> For me it is fiendish, but no more so than any other short acting up/down stim. Some people getting through, quite frankly, insane amounts of this stuff is a bit of a boggle to me...





Uh.... yeah, this shit is totally fiendish!  more, morE, moRE, mORE, MORE!!!!

I'm going to ask the person that I bought this from to never sell it to me again, no matter what I say or offer.  

My best advice after a 2 day bender to get over the comedown - NAP if possible, and caffine.  And water, lots of water.


----------



## Fluid0484

kaka1234 said:


> i hate to say it but it is going to get to a stage that everyone will realise that something is "not quite right" with you and by then i think it will be too late - convincing yourself its for the good is not a good thing  . . . .
> 
> why do you take it alone and not have the odd night on it with your man? you would be able to share the experience and not feel like you were sneaking behind his back x



Sorry to keep posting on here, but this chat has so much great information.  Thank you all!

I am also using meph behind my partners back.  At this point, I am using on a totally solo basis.  I am such a jackass for hiding it from her, but I truly feel she will be very angry (she had a bad coke addiction a few years ago before I met her).  I really feel she will just tell me I need to be stronger and stop.  (which is obviously the answer, but I need friggin' support to kick this)

Thanks again to all of you!  I am so glad I found this site.  *Please, if there is anyone out there who wants someone to quit this with, please let me know!  I can check here almost daily.*


----------



## muttonchops

You need to man up and tell your partner and stop taking it


----------



## Mental Kenny

I never felt mephedrone to be that addictive, way too many side-effects, at least for me it stops working after two or three days of consecutive use, the most I did in one session was 3 gram and after that I decided not too touch it again.


----------



## narky1

If you have that kind of personality everything is addictive psychologically at least.........I certainly do , if its coke Ill do enough for ten, if its weed i´ll smoke 10 joints a day, if I drink then I´ll drink half to a bottle of neat whiskey, if its crack i´ll smoke a quart in a session
but then again Iam addicted to sex, and to good food, .............personally its more about you than the substance..........I tried meph for first time a few weeks back bought 5 g listened to all the warnings about dosage , ignored em coz thats how my brain works ................what I can do however is abstain, Iam an all or nothing kind of guy ,if you offer me a gram of coke  Ill turn it down because i need 4g, if you invite me for a 1 drink at the bar i´ll order an orage juice coz if I start I need to go to excess......evrything else is a prick tease, ITS NOT THE MEPH PAL .......ITS JUST THE WAY YOUR MIND IS. goodluck!!


----------



## Manic Panic

My monkey recently started using the 'drone' as we call it 'round here, and found that it is so cheap and fun as to lead to a highly addictive habit and it is so easy to procure! Using 2 g's a night a few nights a week is more than common and stopping is hard if any remains. The monkey says if he puts away all paraphernalia associated and takes some benzos, he can break the cycle. Obviously if a 50 g bag is in his cage, he goes balls to the walls. He tends to develop a rash on forearms and feet, maybe a circulation problem? Has anyone's pets had such a reaction, it helps him to see a physical affect that is so unpleasant that stopping is a little easier. The product is clean so the effects are most likely from the 'drone' itself.


----------



## Shambles

Those are pretty common side-effects of meph use for a number of people. Not for their pets though - giving drugs to animals would be animal cruelty so we don't approve of such shenanigans (or SWIMming) here. Those affectations also give no legal protection and make posts really hard to read - the first person is just fine


----------



## Fluid0484

*Little better today*

Today I didn't start meph until about 8:00 PM.  This is very much a personal improvement, as I had been snorting it at work previously.  I had much better control of the comedowns tonight. However, the come down control/ease cost me the FULL ON feeling on meph.... like when you do X (or whatever the fuck passes for it these days)  but only for 30 minutes.  You are a god among men for 30 min.

I believe I used more tonight than I did over 5 extra waking hours yesterday.  The dosage was increased, but the bad side effects were lowered (less anxiety on the come down).  However, last night and again 'tonight' I will be sleeping quite minimally.  That is 5 all nighters over the last 7 days on meph (3 nights were ONLY meph).

So for work, I had this massive financial analysis type thing due first thing Saturday morning... like before 9:00 AM.  I have to do them every month, and I dread it every month.  It's so mind numbing and tedious.  And all I do is located where each page has opportunities, research the 'why' on the issue, and create a measurable plan to fix the number.  (Raaaaaaammmmble on).  I prefer to be interacting with people on the job and helping them that way.

So - report is due in a meer 12 hours, and my motivation is still lacking from the previous days binge.  I end up snorting a few, and had some great self realization moments.  I could NOT work in that confined, personal, office I had.  So......
I moved my coffee table, a folding chair, my lap top, smokes, and a jug of water out to my top floor balcony.  Let me say - GREAT MOVE.  It was a very humid day here, so by the time I finally got outside, I was already sweating and ended up sweating more.  But finally, a breeze started and then an hour or 2 later it was totally dark and the temp was on it's way down to the 70's.  I even got to sit out there through a strong thunder and lightning storm (covered balcony).   Needless to say, I got that f-ing report DONE and felt very at peace with things.  The quality of it I felt was higher.  It took me longer, but that was because if I needed another toot or the cd needed changed and had to keep getting up.

I'm still going here .....:Had some good, fun, positive phone calls tonight.  Had a text convo with an old friend.  Also, got a chance to wear out/play with my pet dogs (they are young and very energetic).  For once I outlasted them.

Other side effects for the night are obviously the not sleeping thing.  Also, it is officially a fact that I can not get a boner while on Meph.  Lastly, and I do need to take my own advice, is to pop any sort of over the counter pill that makes you drowsy.  Once that kicks in with your body, I think it realizes how spent it actually is and just crashes and you sleep like a baby.

Thanks, all.


----------



## Fluid0484

Oh yeah, and I wrote a 5 page poem too.


----------



## AmsterTram

Fluid, 

You gotta stop, you are still early enough in it.   I have been using and abusing drugs for 20+ years, and meph is an evil motherfucker.

I usually don't recommend this, but go to a Narcotics Anon or Cocaine Anon meeting....I think you need a bit of a shock.   I am not saying you need to commit to a life of no drinking like they require, but you could use being around sober people.   This board is probably not going to provide you with that support.

You sound like me, with a good job and a gf etc but you are going down a path where you can lose both.

BTW, I finally had my first 4 gram meph binge, and that is enough.  I would rather do real coke.   The comedown is hell.   And quite frankly, meph is too cheap.   I do not want to stay up for 30 hours again.

Good luck man.


----------



## AmsterTram

Also, don't fool yourself.   PEOPLE are noticing.  You can't miss that much sleep and not act differently.

I am surprised you have not had hallucinations from the severe lack of sleep.


----------



## Fluid0484

Ya, I do have to get to an NA meeting... you're right on.  I know I'm early enough in, and that's what's fucking freaky about this shit... I again spent last night eating capsule after capsule (my nose was too burnt out... started bleeding out of one nostril).  I'm losing interest in 'normal' facets of life pretty quick, and becoming quite agitated on a regular basis.  

I'll let you know how the NA goes... I really do want to go and make myself get turned off from this shit.


----------



## EFC18

StoneHappyMonday said:


> I never said it was exclusive to the people I described. But, forgive me for being a heartless cunt, I'll still save my passion for people who really know what addiction is, those who are dragged into serious trouble with serious drugs and who have to pay stupid prices to feed their addiction. An addiction that can't simply be stopped by an Act of Parliament, which is what your average meph-head cries out for. Cry being the operative word. Yes I've got more time for smack-head burglars than meph addicts.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> For arguments sake, yes, I should have added *largely* between  '(was)' and 'economic'. So strike me down.


Agreeing with you mate, entirely.


----------



## AmsterTram

Fluid0484 said:


> Ya, I do have to get to an NA meeting... you're right on.  I know I'm early enough in, and that's what's fucking freaky about this shit... I again spent last night eating capsule after capsule (my nose was too burnt out... started bleeding out of one nostril).  I'm losing interest in 'normal' facets of life pretty quick, and becoming quite agitated on a regular basis.
> 
> I'll let you know how the NA goes... I really do want to go and make myself get turned off from this shit.



How are you doing mate?


----------



## Xtc <3

I'm done with this shit forever now hopefully. 
I'm not going to make the mistake of buying anymore, when its lying around I just cannot control myself, its line after line after line.
Just need to ride out this comedown, thankfully MDMA is back and I really want to save up the good ol brain juices for it.
Fluid I wish you the best of luck in trying to quit, keep us posted and let us know how your doing


----------



## Fluid0484

Made it out of this bender mostly unscathed.  Damn though.... I can't remember the last time I got in to a drug this deep.  Hopefully it doesn't cross my path again.  I still haven't straightened out my sleeping patterns.

Don't fucking buy this shit in a big amount!  It's a feeding frenzy if you do!  You've been warned!


----------



## ColtDan

is it fuck. ive had 30 grams sat around before it became illegal, didn't touch it for ages, and when i did eventually do some it was 500mg maximum a once a week on a saturday night over the span of 6 hours. this meph was the best i ever had as well. develop some self control

the side effects of this shit are bad enough to stop anybody with any regard to they're health from abusing this stuff daily, etc... if you abuse it your an idiot


----------



## Mental Kenny

ColtDan said:


> is it fuck. ive had 30 grams sat around before it became illegal, didn't touch it for ages, and when i did eventually do some it was 500mg maximum a once a week on a saturday night over the span of 6 hours. this meph was the best i ever had as well. develop some self control
> 
> the side effects of this shit are bad enough to stop anybody with any regard to they're health from abusing this stuff daily, etc... if you abuse it your an idiot



That has been my experience as well, I've had relatively large amounts around the house and still managed to control myself, whenever I did mephedrone I always felt like I was doing some damage to myself and that was enough to make me stop.

I never did less than a gram in one session though, but never did more than 3 and I don't think I ever stayed up more than a couple of days on it, just couldn't do it had this feeling I was gonna die or end up badly, usually I have no problems staying on amps or PV but meph is just different.


----------



## Mailmonkey

I always bought in bulk and had it sitting round fine.

I never had the same willpower with coke.

Maybe i learnt me lessons there,that's why I not boshing the meph daily, or maybe it's just that meph is not addictive.


----------



## Evad

ColtDan said:


> is it fuck. ive had 30 grams sat around before it became illegal, didn't touch it for ages, and when i did eventually do some it was 500mg maximum a once a week on a saturday night over the span of 6 hours. this meph was the best i ever had as well. develop some self control
> 
> the side effects of this shit are bad enough to stop anybody with any regard to they're health from abusing this stuff daily, etc... if you abuse it your an idiot



no need to be such a judgemental prick, congrats on your self control, some people don't have that, take your attitude the fuck out this thread plz.


----------



## khatman

ColtDan said:


> is it fuck. ive had 30 grams sat around before it became illegal, didn't touch it for ages, and when i did eventually do some it was 500mg maximum a once a week on a saturday night over the span of 6 hours. this meph was the best i ever had as well. develop some self control
> 
> the side effects of this shit are bad enough to stop anybody with any regard to they're health from abusing this stuff daily, etc... if you abuse it your an idiot



Lol, reading back on your posts from last year I cannot believe you wrote that you heartless bastard 

If I remember rightly you had no self control when it came to meph.
Don't be so harsh.


----------



## The Kid

ColtDan said:


> ... if you abuse it your an idiot



Are there 2 ColtDan's on EADD? I remember someone else called ColtDan kicking the shit out of meph. He must have been an "idiot".


----------



## gorestep

My Story is as follows.

Never really did drugs, smoked abit of weed now and then thats it.

In uni, all my mates are doing it, offereing me a key and i said no for about 4 months, then one day i said ok one key, then it was 2 ,3 ,4 , 5 , 6 then .5 of a gram once a week, then a gram.

finally for about a month i did about 2g a week sometimes more. Getting to your last line scraping the desk chewing the bag, sucking your keys , licking your cards. - really is awful, hated it. But loved the high.

Near the end of the uni year i baught 10g of  mate as i knew i would be going home and would not have a supply, me and my g.F had a massive argunment and she through it down the toilet, jesus i was angry, so i told her to buy another 5g to make up for it .
After that my best mate (who doesnt do meph) found my baggy and started prodding it with a needle, ive never bin so scared in my life i couldnt get it off him, was sweating not gna lie felt horrible. He then looked at me n said 'can you not see how pathetic you are being over a drug' i assured him it was the money that he would be wasting if he was proding it but knew it was really the meph, he tossed it in my hand and i felt a huge sigh of relief come over me.
Thinking about what had happened that day, feeling so depressed that id let a drug do this to me.
So i then proceeded to throw it down the toilet lol!!!!!(or not lol atall).
possibly 100 quid down the toilet in a day. - would pay 100 for my health to be fair

Its bin 6 weeks nearly since i touched it, but keep wanting to buy substitutes like mdai , nrg-2 ,3 and watching benzo fury like everyday ans hoping 5-iai will be released.

Got back into weightlifting, and this helps training everyday, sets me up for a new goal.


----------



## gorestep

I take it people have been experiencing paranoia on meph, as i keep getting dull pains under my breast bone and to the left of my chest. and keep thinking shiiiiiiiiiiiit heart valve problems, should i get an ekg shouldnt i im only 19, then put it down to ribcage pain from weight-lifting.

My advice to people wanting to try meph, if you no you have an addictive personality, dont try it or if you do buy it in .5, but its still a slippery slope.

Cheers for reading. xx


----------



## watsons torment

putting drugs down the bog is WRONG! even crap drugs like meph, i need to set up a PO box for when people decide to ditch their stash.


----------



## PredatorVision

gorestep said:


> I take it people have been experiencing paranoia on meph, as i keep getting dull pains under my breast bone and to the left of my chest. and keep thinking shiiiiiiiiiiiit heart valve problems, should i get an ekg shouldnt i im only 19, then put it down to ribcage pain from weight-lifting.
> 
> My advice to people wanting to try meph, if you no you have an addictive personality, dont try it or if you do buy it in .5, but its still a slippery slope.
> 
> Cheers for reading. xx



I don't think its anything to worry about, I always get a wierd/tight feeling in my chest after taking meph. Even if I don't remember taking it on a night I know that I have at some point due to that feeling the next day.


----------



## Chatative

Gorestep, good luck ... it does get much easier. 

I haven't touched any meph since it was banned. I have no idea why I suddenly found it so easy but I was able to convince myself the quality and price wasn't worth it, as well as my health   I did ocasionally get slight pains in my chest in the day or two after taking meph but I am more than sure it was heartburn - if you are concerned though, go to your doctor. Health first.

Also I would try your best to stay away from all the other RCs for a good while. I ended up trying some MDAI in May, which was nice but it was a little soon after. I knew it was an entirely different drug and wasn't even looking for the same sort of high. I planned to only do a little but at some point my common sense went and I boshed it ... I still had a slight 'meph head' approach to drugs. This ended up with me getting an ECG in a hospital which didn't highlight anything other than an occasional palpatation which they wern't concerned about. The shame I felt for wasting the doctors time has been enough to give me a big kick up the arse 

The weightlifting should help - I think that's the only reason I never went completely over the top with Meph and it has helped since. As you said it gives you goals to set and a solid reason to stay away from drugs on the whole %)

I found it really helped to try and take positives from the whole experience - think about how far you've come, whether that be a week or months later. This did occasionaly put me down in the dumps remembering how reckless and bad I was but it puts things in perspective. 

@Colt Dan - don't be such a hypocrit. I remember you from back in the first/second Meph megathreads... all too easy to be judgemental with hindsight.

 to everyone else who has had problems with Meph.


----------



## sundayraver

I seriously have no idea how people manage to sniff so much mephedrone.  After around 1 gram my nose is totally blocked and sore.  I physicaly cannot get any more up there unless I spend 10 minutes sniffing steam and blowing my nose.


----------



## Mental Kenny

watsons torment said:


> putting drugs down the bog is WRONG! even crap drugs like meph, i need to set up a PO box for when people decide to ditch their stash.



I flushed almost a gram of MDPV down the loo last week, I did feel a bit guilty afterwards, I've decided that next time I'm having problems with something I will bury it somewhere and then draw a map.


----------



## koneko

Fluid0484 I'm un-approving your post here, it's off topic and this is the Mephedrone Addiction thread after all.

Have a look at the other threads about RC's.


----------



## Fluid0484

gorestep said:


> My Story is as follows.
> 
> Never really did drugs, smoked abit of weed now and then thats it.
> 
> In uni, all my mates are doing it, offereing me a key and i said no for about 4 months, then one day i said ok one key, then it was 2 ,3 ,4 , 5 , 6 then .5 of a gram once a week, then a gram.
> 
> finally for about a month i did about 2g a week sometimes more. Getting to your last line scraping the desk chewing the bag, sucking your keys , licking your cards. - really is awful, hated it. But loved the high.
> 
> Near the end of the uni year i baught 10g of  mate as i knew i would be going home and would not have a supply, me and my g.F had a massive argunment and she through it down the toilet, jesus i was angry, so i told her to buy another 5g to make up for it .
> After that my best mate (who doesnt do meph) found my baggy and started prodding it with a needle, ive never bin so scared in my life i couldnt get it off him, was sweating not gna lie felt horrible. He then looked at me n said 'can you not see how pathetic you are being over a drug' i assured him it was the money that he would be wasting if he was proding it but knew it was really the meph, he tossed it in my hand and i felt a huge sigh of relief come over me.
> Thinking about what had happened that day, feeling so depressed that id let a drug do this to me.
> So i then proceeded to throw it down the toilet lol!!!!!(or not lol atall).
> possibly 100 quid down the toilet in a day. - would pay 100 for my health to be fair
> 
> Its bin 6 weeks nearly since i touched it, but keep wanting to buy substitutes like mdai , nrg-2 ,3 and watching benzo fury like everyday ans hoping 5-iai will be released.
> 
> Got back into weightlifting, and this helps training everyday, sets me up for a new goal.



Damn dude, i just read your post on the meph addiction page.

I had basically the same thing happen, but totally different.  Emotions, stress, cost, ect. was the same result, just another story behind them.

Isn't this drug totally fucked?  The high is SO great... but SO short.  And the withdrawal symptoms are that of a crack head. 

I'm hoping that I just finished my last "wagon" fall off.  I spent $400 on a huge supply that I thought would last me a month... and it's now officially gone.  Only 4 fucking days.  I'm out of it now, and my dealer lives hours away... so hopefully I'm safe.  I'm pondering the morals of drug dealers right now - "Would he not sell it to me _ever again_ if I asked him to do that?"

Anyway, you're story is really sad, but kind of inspirational due to the tone of it.  You seem like a good person who just completely was bitched slapped by a little white powder.  6 weeks is really good, and at this point if you do it again, it would be your choice... right?

I guess what I'm getting at (and the point of even contacting you in the first place) is this:      Is there a way that we could realistically help people get off this shit, with out current life situations considered?  Bluelight is AWESOME, but I know I personally needed more help than just this.


----------



## Fluid0484

kate said:


> Fluid0484 I'm un-approving your post here, it's off topic and this is the Mephedrone Addiction thread after all.
> 
> Have a look at the other threads about RC's.



My apologies.....


----------



## Phat_bass49

where did my post go?


----------



## Evad

If you had read any of the guidelines in this thread it would have been clear that unhelpful shite like your post are not tolerated in this thread.



			
				first post said:
			
		

> there are varying opinions regarding 'psychological addiction', and whether it really exists or not. some of you will maybe feel the need to point out how stupid it is to binge on a research chemical. this thread is not about either of those things. so let's keep it constructive, informative, and supportive, and pool our knowledge on the effects of overconsumption and how to combat it.



some people clearly do have issues with this drug and this thread is for support not for being a dickhole


----------



## U.P.T.G.

Been lurking here since February when I googled "mephedrone addiction".

Whilst I haven't gone through as much as some, I started to consider whether or not my mephedrone consumption was a little out of the ordinary. I'm a class A user from as far back as 1988, but had never felt the urge to cane a substance as much as meph. It was Mugabe and Angelsmoke's testimonials that woke me up to a potential problem and I haven't touched it since. I gave up 6 weeks before the ban and funnily enough it took that long to get it out of my system until I wasn't thinking about it regularly during the day.

Not ever being a dealer of note, you could maybe put it down to not being used to having class As around the house for temptation, but since then I've had a go down the MDAI route without a problem. It would seem that meph hits some of us harder than others.


----------



## Mental Kenny

Just reacquainted myself with the drone, polished off two grams of meph and one of methylone since monday night, it's been since August last year that I kept away from it, the M1 it's been even longer I think a year or so.

Anyway, I can definately feel the pull, it's not banned here, I'm right now fighting an inner battle on whether I should order some more, but I probably will resist the urge.

It did feel good though, listening to good ol drum and base tunes, while coming up on 250 mgs made me feel like a kid again.

For me mephedrone is only compulsive while I'm on it, as soon as I get some sleep and sober up I don't think about it anymore, it also fucks my body a bit too much, I guess the main problem and the reason so many people got hooked on it is the price and the fact you can get it delivered to your door.


----------



## ajg1988

Drone grabbed hold of me to cause me to turn into an exhausted blibbering idiot within 3 weeks, worst binge was 10g in a weekend, i remember being semi conscious on the sofa with a literally water rushing like a tap was on sort of feeling in my head.

I've not done it since my problem. I woke up when a friend said "I'm worried your not going to be my friend for much longer due to this stuff".

I still try RC's but nothing like 10g over 2 day gram a night, missing work, finishing a 5am up and off to work at 6am, knowing full well i shouldn't be.

It changed me. It made me realise that if you don't respect these things, they will get you.


----------



## sundayraver

Mental Kenny said:


> For me mephedrone is only compulsive while I'm on it, as soon as I get some sleep and sober up I don't think about it anymore, it also fucks my body a bit too much, I guess the main problem and the reason so many people got hooked on it is the price and the fact you can get it delivered to your door.



Exactly the same for me, I find a couple lines of ket takes my mind off the mephedrone (along with reality) and I end up sobering up off ket with with no more cravings for meph.  Unfortunatly good ket has disapeared


----------



## trippin_titties

Here in northern ireland meph is already illegal and people are still going mad for it, i would definately say it has a psychological addiction nevermind the horrible smell


----------



## theotherside

^^The weird part for me is that I like the smell...it's like a sweet chemical....at first it stinks, but after you use it for awhile, the smell is all over my wallet and it grows on you. With mephedrone, I never binge past a weekend, although if I had the time and money I do not want to know how bad I would get with this one. It has the "pull" of coke and the empathy/music appreciation that I long for on the weekends. It is trouble to keep my mind off of it during the work week, but in some weird, twisted way it gives me something else to look forward to than going to the movies/see music/etc.


----------



## trippin_titties

*snip*
The smell is one thing i just could not stick! long weekends just sinking of the stuff drives me mad


----------



## koneko

^
trippin_titties this thread is for folks who have had issues with meph addiction. Your comment isn't appropriate here.

Have a look at this thread.
 Mephedrone Megathread IX: The Death of Meph? 

And welcome to BL and EADD.


----------



## Harambulus

I think I am soon to have had my fill of this chem. I realize it's total mental masturbation. I just sit at home and wank for hours and feel like I didn't really get anything out of the experience apart form a seedy cpl of hours. 

At least with MDMA when you go to a rave you get that connection with the world and others etc. etc. like a sort of spiritual experience at times which is somewhat fulfilling. 

I did 250mg this morn and as I came up decided to take a hot bath which felt great. I must have been in the bathtub for like three hours wanking like the clappers determined to bust a nut. During this time I felt myself coming down but I was trying to concentrate on the wank as each time I did it would give me another burst of dopamine to bring me back up somewhat. 

Anyhow I didn't manage to finish in the bath and the water was going cold so making me comedown more. I got out then managed to bust one of those sex wee mega cums which are so familiar with dopamine agonists. 

I then thought 'meh' what a waste of a morning and took 7.5mg of diazepam and became stupefied and went to bed for a cpl hours. 

All it does is makes me a compulsive wanker (lol) and I can't think about anything else for even 5 mins without trying to crack one off again till it totally wears off. 

I think I have to find something else (non drug!) that I enjoy doing to fill the gap as I haven't worked in two years and just while away my days watching youtube etc. and cos I'm not doing anything else recently I've been like 'might as well get high'- which of course is a slippery slope and a potentially dangerous behaviour pattern. 

If it's not meph it's the other latest rc but I am trying to fill the gap with one chem or another to 'pass time'. Doc said I'm depressed (went to see him about other stress related symptoms) and should go on SSRI's cos I have no motivation to work or for anything else really except girls/sex which is my main succour but relying on them to make me feel good is also bad cos when I don't get my end away then I get pissed off and want to take drugs.

Anyone else have exp with SSRIs? think they would be a good replacement to stop me taking these random chems?


----------



## scrooloose

Harambulus said:


> I think I am soon to have had my fill of this chem. I realize it's total mental masturbation. I just sit at home and wank for hours and feel like I didn't really get anything out of the experience apart form a seedy cpl of hours.
> 
> At least with MDMA when you go to a rave you get that connection with the world and others etc. etc. like a sort of spiritual experience at times which is somewhat fulfilling.
> 
> I did 250mg this morn and as I came up decided to take a hot bath which felt great. I must have been in the bathtub for like three hours wanking like the clappers determined to bust a nut. During this time I felt myself coming down but I was trying to concentrate on the wank as each time I did it would give me another burst of dopamine to bring me back up somewhat.
> 
> Anyhow I didn't manage to finish in the bath and the water was going cold so making me comedown more. I got out then managed to bust one of those sex wee mega cums which are so familiar with dopamine agonists.
> 
> I then thought 'meh' what a waste of a morning and took 7.5mg of diazepam and became stupefied and went to bed for a cpl hours.
> 
> All it does is makes me a compulsive wanker (lol) and I can't think about anything else for even 5 mins without trying to crack one off again till it totally wears off.
> 
> I think I have to find something else (non drug!) that I enjoy doing to fill the gap as I haven't worked in two years and just while away my days watching youtube etc. and cos I'm not doing anything else recently I've been like 'might as well get high'- which of course is a slippery slope and a potentially dangerous behaviour pattern.
> 
> If it's not meph it's the other latest rc but I am trying to fill the gap with one chem or another to 'pass time'. Doc said I'm depressed (went to see him about other stress related symptoms) and should go on SSRI's cos I have no motivation to work or for anything else really except girls/sex which is my main succour but relying on them to make me feel good is also bad cos when I don't get my end away then I get pissed off and want to take drugs.
> 
> Anyone else have exp with SSRIs? think they would be a good replacement to stop me taking these random chems?



a very upfront and honest report sir. I can relate to what you say 100%. Hope you get sorted.


----------



## PredatorVision

I've really grown to hate this drug over the past few months. 

I've been opposed to it pretty much since I first tried it though I did have an amazing time, everytime I've used it or been in the company of people using it since my opinion of it has slid below rock bottom. Im quite bitter about it as it ruined the last relationship I had with a girl I met at uni, I'd been seeing this girl for about six months and in the last two months we were still hanging out she started to cain meph more frequently, to the point where she was doing one - two grams  (if not more) daily, staying awake for days on end, over a period of a month she lost over two stone in weight which was alot considering she wasn't overweight beforehand and it seemingly sapped everything I found attractive about her away. It was just depressing really. 

I also find that when in the company of people doing it, or doing it myself after the inital high the constant bumps do nothing except chase the first up of the night and it gets to the point where it's not even that, people are doing bumps to avoid the comedown and it gets to the point where over £100 worth has gone in a single session and everyones just getting more greedy overr what they have left and more paranoid about the people around them.


----------



## Harambulus

I quite enjoy the seediness (at the time) exploring your sexuality in a debauched manner and whatnot but it can be pervasive; too pervasive - in that I am unable to do ANYTHING else except wank. 

It's more the frustration aspect- I will be ultra horny but my mind will be so compulsive while on it that I can't think of one thought long enough to satisfy myself (cum). I'll make an image in my mind and then immediately think 'nonono that one isn't right' then again and again. I find I can only cum once I begin to comedown and I can concentrate on an image long enough to cum.

I also shagged a girl once while it it but couldn't cum that time either but that was cos I wasn't that into her more than the meph.  

Anyhow I am pleased I am going off it now cos I don't want to seek it out any more. 

In terms of redosing I never have the compulsion to do that. 

I have 750mgs left so it will be a nice send off- 3 more 250 mg doses. 

So in terms of quelling the compulsiveness of it someone above rec's some beers? I'd like the dopamine high but with a bit of a cushion so that I can rest in it and not be constantly feeling dissatisfied. Is that possible  or a intrinsic part of the dopamine overload effect? I take diazepam after it but I was wondering what maybe half a diazepam would do at the same time? cos it gives me a nice cushioned feeling on the ital end thought it could take the compulsive edge off during- altho maybe alcohol would be a better choice for that?


----------



## sundayraver

Harambulus said:


> I think I am soon to have had my fill of this chem. I realize it's total mental masturbation. I just sit at home and wank for hours and feel like I didn't really get anything out of the experience apart form a seedy cpl of hours.
> 
> At least with MDMA when you go to a rave you get that connection with the world and others etc. etc. like a sort of spiritual experience at times which is somewhat fulfilling.
> 
> I did 250mg this morn and as I came up decided to take a hot bath which felt great. I must have been in the bathtub for like three hours wanking like the clappers determined to bust a nut. During this time I felt myself coming down but I was trying to concentrate on the wank as each time I did it would give me another burst of dopamine to bring me back up somewhat.
> 
> Anyhow I didn't manage to finish in the bath and the water was going cold so making me comedown more. I got out then managed to bust one of those sex wee mega cums which are so familiar with dopamine agonists.
> 
> I then thought 'meh' what a waste of a morning and took 7.5mg of diazepam and became stupefied and went to bed for a cpl hours.
> 
> All it does is makes me a compulsive wanker (lol) and I can't think about anything else for even 5 mins without trying to crack one off again till it totally wears off.
> 
> I think I have to find something else (non drug!) that I enjoy doing to fill the gap as I haven't worked in two years and just while away my days watching youtube etc. and cos I'm not doing anything else recently I've been like 'might as well get high'- which of course is a slippery slope and a potentially dangerous behaviour pattern.
> 
> If it's not meph it's the other latest rc but I am trying to fill the gap with one chem or another to 'pass time'. Doc said I'm depressed (went to see him about other stress related symptoms) and should go on SSRI's cos I have no motivation to work or for anything else really except girls/sex which is my main succour but relying on them to make me feel good is also bad cos when I don't get my end away then I get pissed off and want to take drugs.
> 
> Anyone else have exp with SSRIs? think they would be a good replacement to stop me taking these random chems?



May be wise to quit the meph, however your depression may be circumstantial (no job).  You might find exercising and social activitiess will lift your mood.   I'd try adjusting your lifestyle before taking ssri's.  Don't try to cover the issues, deal with em


----------



## wibble

If you want to discuss effects of meph or anything unrelated to *ADDICTION* to mephedrone please go and do it in the meph megathread. 

Honestly don't know how the purpose of this thread could be made any clearer in the title.


----------



## Ismene

wibble said:


> Honestly don't know how the purpose of this thread could be made any clearer in the title.



Perhaps "Posts about you being addicted to Mephedrone"?

The vast majority of people who have used Mephedrone have no understanding of the term "addiction" in relation to Mephedrone.


----------



## blobbymahn

theotherside26 said:


> ^^The weird part for me is that I like the smell...it's like a sweet chemical....at first it stinks, but after you use it for awhile, the smell is all over my wallet and it grows on you. With mephedrone, I never binge past a weekend, although if I had the time and money I do not want to know how bad I would get with this one. It has the "pull" of coke and the empathy/music appreciation that I long for on the weekends. It is trouble to keep my mind off of it during the work week, but in some weird, twisted way it gives me something else to look forward to than going to the movies/see music/etc.



Yeah the smell sticks to everything. My wallet still stinks 5 months since it contained any.

I work in a garage and I first noticed meph was getting big when people were giving me banknotes which stunk of drone.

Anyway, to add to the thread, my addiction is gone now. Nose has healed, blood pressure is normal, no urges what so ever. This has taken about 5 months or so. Also, I've noticed this summer I've actually been out doing loads of shit again, just like normal. 

Last year I spent it sniffing drone in a house. Ha.


----------



## DiscoGravy

sundayraver said:


> May be wise to quit the meph, however your depression may be circumstantial (no job).  You might find exercising and social activitiess will lift your mood.   I'd try adjusting your lifestyle before taking ssri's.  Don't try to cover the issues, deal with em



Exercise is certainly helpful when trying to beat depression. A good work out can be quite uplifting and makes me feel good about myself.

Socializing will definately help. If your trying to avoid meph then probably best to go easy on the booze if your out. And try to avoid putting yourself in a situation where you might be tempted to take any meph for the first while.


----------



## Harambulus

Ye, I'm not gonna go with the ssri's. As it goes I had a good sleep last night and feel great. 

I think it's mainly the insomnia which makes me feel like shit (4 hours is my usual, 6+ being a luxury). I've found magnesium a 'wonder drug' of sorts in that it helps with loads of stuff including helping me sleep. 

Ironically I told the doctor who I went to see recently about how magnesium has helped me and he goes: 'the jury is still out on whether magnesium aids sleep/is a muscle relaxant. It was just a placebo effect. TBH I could give you anything and say it would help you and it would cos you believe it would' I was thinking- alright dickhead I know my body well enough to tell what is placebo and what isn't. I certainly know that when I take magnesium before stimulants that the muscle relaxant properties are not a 'placebo' due to it almost completely diminishing the aching jaw/sores on my gums which I used to get without it. 

It was right after this that he tried to get me on SSRIs. 

When I wrote my other post I was just coming down from 250mgs so was surely being a lil melodramatic at the time.


----------



## Treacle

Fuck SSRIs. I told my doctor where to stick a script for citalopram.


----------



## Harambulus

Hmm, I did another dose today and I do wanna stop doing this stuff now. 

It's such a waste of my time. I got up about 11 and began drinking cider immediately and ripped another 250mg dose on an empty stomach.

The insidious part of this substance I find is not the redosing potential like most but my urge to want it days/weeks later creeps back in. 

I won't want it immediately after but as time goes by I seem to rationalize myself into it. 

Now I know it's harder to get but it's still possible if I set my mind to it. 

I want to quash my desire for it rather than it being confiscated and me still wanting it. 

The high feels great at the time but I know it's pointless cos I have nothing to show for it after, except a headache/exhaustion + all the other comedown symptoms. 

I think the key is to find something else to do which I enjoy cos really I don't do anything at all except waste away on my computer in the daytimes. 

I still have 500mg left but I don't wanna chuck it while I'm on a comedown so then I can later rationalize it was cos I was down. I will wait a couple days then throw it.  I say this cos I did the same before. I was on a comedown and threw the rest away then a few days later rationalized it was the comedown and bought some more.


----------



## sundayraver

^You've had hallf a gram in 2 doses in over a week.  You'll be better off posting in the mephedrone thread. You're not addicted


----------



## benson7

Well the Chinese have just banned the production of Mephedrone, so that's good news for those of you that spend every hour snorting the stuff, looking at porn and deep down wishing you could get your lives back together.

Good luck.


----------



## ct-boi

Where did you hear that? Can't find anything about it via a google search.


----------



## benson7

ct-boi said:


> Where did you hear that? Can't find anything about it via a google search.



http://eng.sfda.gov.cn/cmsweb/webportal/W43879541/A64031541.html

It's all over bro.


----------



## ct-boi

Ahh that sucks!

 I wasn't a compulsive user but i did enjoy it for what it was, even when i had access to clean MDMA, definatley had it's merrits.


----------



## Unkn0wn52

I've found this White powder a serious life changer, I first found it on new years eve, had about 500mg with a mate, liked it, but it was kinda a one off, then 2 months ago my (now-ex) had a party, we went through 8gs between 4 of us in about 5 hours, since that night I've not gone a day withough. Some days I've 'survived' off 250mg, others I've gone on 50+ hour binges consisting of upto 4g. The past 2 months I've lost my girlfriend, my best friend, I'm too scared to leave my house; other than to pick up and I've spent many more months coping with depression, yesterday my dad found out I'd been stealing things (electricals ect) to sell and kicked me out. I want to quit, but then I also want to go abroad (somewhere mephedrone is legal) and buy in bulk. I've tried replacing with various forms of weed, and more recently with Flake and pure MDMA, yet I still want meph.


----------



## sundayraver

Going abroad just to score a bulk load of mephedrone is a crazy idea.  Have a few days off and the cravings will reduce.  Getting more meph is adding to your problems.

STOP NOW!


----------



## Unkn0wn52

I've been trying that now, been off for 2 days, the cravings are worse and it's all I can think about


----------



## deckmunki

Was addicted from July last year to April this year. 1g per day minimum.

I only just managed to hold down and job and keep it from girlfriend.

I don't need to go into detail about how it changed me, but compulsive redosing, being fucked at work from 10.30am every day, and hardly remembering the last 12 months was pretty much the norm.

I stopped dead, took 3x recommended dosage of vitamin B6 and B12 in the morning, 1500mg vit C, 1000-1500mg phenylalanine or l-tyrosine 3-4 times daily during the day, and 3-4 5-HTP and 1000mg magnesium citrate before bed to try and manage my urges to redose and to try to keep my moods in balance.

I figured spending £60 a week on legit supplements which took the edge off the addicton was justifiable given the harm the drug itself seemed to be doing, both subjectively from looking at myself, and from anecdotal reports from other users.

I also got pretty drunk a lot more than usual; I've never been a big drinker. It helped, as long as I kept it in moderation.

All that said, I'm largely clean now. I joined the gym, my health is finally back to a half decent level, and I'm feeling better.

I still get terrible, needling chest pains occasionally after taking RCs - yes, I slip up, but I'm going in the right direction - and my memory and personality are very different to how I used to be pre-meph, but I'm holding my life together, and I hope anyone who reads this will find just enough in themselves to snap out of it one day.

Still, the wanking sessions were epic...

Ahem ;o)


----------



## tunny1992

*Mephedrone Addiction?*

I dont know whether im allowed to give and post this information about what im doing or whether its confidential but here goes :/ I do need information.

Hi all. Lets cut this thing short, I started mephedrone when it became popular in my town, started sharing 1g with 3 friends a week, then 1g each a week. We wouldn't do any-more than 1g a week. 

Now a lot of people are doing it and I've picked a habit of when I get drunk and go into the town I always end up in a place where mephedrone is easy to buy, I buy it with some friends maybe or get 1g for myself. I run out of mephedrone sometimes threw the night and get another 1g, so sometimes ill be sinking 2g a night. But after then I wont take it for another week.

In total since i started back in Jan, I've probably done around 40-50g+

I want to STOP, deep inside I really do! I know I can do it no problem, its all about the mind and strength. I just need to learn to say no!

Any easy methods of quitting?

And while I'm here I would like to know the body damage I have done so far, like my organs, airways, heart, muscles and stuff? Some basic information on that would be great.

From this day, 20th Aug 2010 - I begin to quit!


----------



## TheLoveBandit

DRUG STUDIES to EADD (I would go TDS, but this is a UK poster, with a problem very common to the UK right now - more experienced people available to help the discussion).


----------



## I NUK3D U

I'm pretty sure changing this:

"From this day, 20th Aug 2010 - I begin to quit!"

To this:

"From this day, 20th Aug 2010 - I quit!"

...is a fairly crucial first step in sucessfully quitting it.


----------



## tunny1992

I NUK3D U said:


> I'm pretty sure changing this:
> 
> "From this day, 20th Aug 2010 - I begin to quit!"
> 
> To this:
> 
> "From this day, 20th Aug 2010 - I quit!"
> 
> ...is a fairly crucial first step in sucessfully quitting it.



I see how that changes a lot, whether I worded that unintentionally myself by accident or whether myself was obliged to put it like that to weaken something about what I'm saying I don't know. 

Does anyone know some of the damage I have done so far to my body? And any ways to improve this damage?


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

> And any ways to improve this damage?



Make the steps to stop. 

Eat healthy, give your mind and body some TLC, exercise, don't dwell on the past, you've done it now, don't beat yourself up for it and think about how much damage you might have done, but think of how healthy you can make yourself if you move forwards with a new outlook.

Praise yourself for the positive, but never beat yourself up too much if you slip up. 

It's not going to happen over night, and you might have the odd fuck up. But starting and wanting to start is the first step....


----------



## scrooloose

tunny1992 said:


> I see how that changes a lot, whether I worded that unintentionally myself by accident or whether myself was obliged to put it like that to weaken something about what I'm saying I don't know.
> 
> Does anyone know some of the damage I have done so far to my body? And any ways to improve this damage?



mate,if you have quit just try to put it all behind you. when i registered here it was due to mephedrone misuse although i deleted many posts in a moment of self disgust and paranoia.

Eat well,exercise and think ahead,it's all you can do really.
*edit
as cherry said,you got in there just before me girl.


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

^ Great minds, and just true advice! 

I'm not battling a Mephedrone addiction, but I've another demon I'm working against, and the ways of dealing are transferable form drug to drug.  I'm doing better than ever so far.


----------



## tunny1992

Ok im definitely ready to quit and vanish mephedrone from my life. And definitely its going to be a long run, but im willing and prepared.

So there are no real issues with my health i should be looking into, heart? Seeing the doctor?


----------



## cherrycolouredfunk

> So there are no real issues with my health i should be looking into, heart? Seeing the doctor?



Nobody can really answer that. Does anybody really know what Mephedrone does to the body?

I'd say you've made the first step as you want rid of it. 

Your heart wont have any damage that will be made any worse by stopping meph! 

If you're really concerned, go to a Doctor, but I can bet you a fiver they won't have a clue how to answer your concerns, or if they do it'll be bullshit. You're better off on your own doing what we've suggested in above posts, and keep checking in here now and then for more advice, or just someone to talk to


----------



## muel65

benson7 said:


> http://eng.sfda.gov.cn/cmsweb/webportal/W43879541/A64031541.html
> 
> It's all over bro.



The thing is I doubt it's all over. 

_as of September 1, 2010 and no institutions or individuals may engage in the experimental research, production, distribution, use, storage, transportation, import/export of Mephedrone *without approval*._ 

I wonder how hard it will be for Chinese Labs who will be exporting the product to get approval? I doubt it's going to be too hard. Just a little gesture to the Western Governments that they are doing their bit.


----------



## eclipsedesign

Try going on a night out with your mates without taking any and watching them all talk codshit on mephedrone, it's one of the worst stimulants I've ever seen for churning out bullshit.


----------



## Ismene

tunny1992 said:


> I see how that changes a lot, whether I worded that unintentionally myself by accident or whether myself was obliged to put it like that to weaken something about what I'm saying I don't know.
> 
> Does anyone know some of the damage I have done so far to my body? And any ways to improve this damage?



How do you know you've done any damage to your body? No-one has a clue whether mephedrone is bad for your body or not. My guess is it's a lot less toxic than alcohol.


----------



## Chatative

tunny1992 said:


> Any easy methods of quitting?
> 
> And while I'm here I would like to know the body damage I have done so far, like my organs, airways, heart, muscles and stuff? Some basic information on that would be great.
> 
> From this day, 20th Aug 2010 - I begin to quit!



By some peoples standards, I really wasn't addicted to Mephedrone, but I was at a similar stage where I was reguarlly using too much and it was beginning to get away from me. 

I made the same mistake of "beginning to quit"...  the problem is you'll cut back, and then convince yourself it is ok to use more sensibly this time. You really do have to approach it as "I've quit, I will never touch this again".

Changing your surroundings makes a difference. I was lucky in that I had Exams to concentrate on and then  I made the choice to move out my flat for the summer and stay with my parents. You might not be able to make such a drastic change but even if that is just re-arranging the furniture, taking down posters etc. it will help. I'm not sure why this is, but I think it is something to do with associating the familar surroundings with the drug.

As for any damage, we really don't know. I prefer to accept I _may_ have done some damage but I'm not going to fret about it and will just get on with life.

The fact you already want to make a differnce is a plus point, just build from that and you'll be ok. 

@Ismene - I may be wrong but it seems to be accepted it is probably similar to amphetamines in term of damage. Whilst I was in a hospital I read a memo the doctors had been given outling what Mephedrone was and it's likely effects etc. Anything past that would just be speculation for now though.


----------



## Orangutangpsychopa

If it can be bought as pizza taxi, and law still, i laugh myself off. There was about 12-13 internet shops from UK selling it and if it's almost as cocaine, i tested the shit too, didn't look like chicken shit. Didn't like. Amphetamine is best stim but i don't use i got into psychotic episodes from those.

So, does it make eyes roll and / or twit? Probably scary if hardcore binges.


----------



## Ismene

Chatative said:


> @Ismene - I may be wrong but it seems to be accepted it is probably similar to amphetamines in term of damage. Whilst I was in a hospital I read a memo the doctors had been given outling what Mephedrone was and it's likely effects etc. Anything past that would just be speculation for now though.



But that "it's probably like amphetamine" was just what Les Iverson said to try and justify banning it. There wasn't any actual medical evidence to support his claim which was why Nutt and half the ACMD resigned beforehand.


----------



## Pomplemous

Well I  have to admit it is/ was my drug of choice lately - we had a kilo of it when it was stil legal and slowly but surely did the lot - my chap had more discipline as me as I would take some and then some more and act straight and drink a beer to make it look drunken excited - I got away with it too - but then the bag ran out, so we started buying it through a mate - he was cutting it and bulking it out and then undercutting weigths etc - to the point that it's absolutely not worth it - from needing a TINY amount snorted to get you high for hours, to needing a whole bag of shite just to g et high - pointless - not through tolerance - from cutting it - what is it with? muscle powder stuff of some sort - take a line and your muscles pop out like popeye eating spinach - 

so it's goodbye to  meph.  I mourn it's loss - it was brilliant. I have looked into where to get some but I'm not really sure I'd want to as I was using it EVERY DAY I could get away with it!

as for withdrawal - well for me, it did last a while:  as a general rule for me:  I found

finish the bag that night
day 1 - still high - and cheerful
day 2 - hit with a sledge hammer - must be in bed. 
day 3 - think I am going to be ok now, but NO! hit with another sledgehammer - tomorow is going to be better
day 4:  No it's not - get emotional and cry alot, just as much as outrage and anger that I dont feel good again yet - but this is a GOOD THING - because tears is a way your body flushes out the toxins, so once you've cried you are on the up
day 5: feeling good - 

so tonight we are going to try some kind of bean - 'legal' high thing - I am much more wary of highs as I dont mind if I die, but I'd hate to be stricken with something that keeps me alive and helpless. a vegetable.


----------



## Si Dread

I enjoy my Meph but I can't have access to it! I have strong self-control, often have small amounts of this or that in the house & can easilly just leave it & only use occassionally. The exception is coke, but even then, I cant afford huge amounts of the crap Charlie we get here so, even  with daily use (2 or 3 lines, practice drum or DJ) it runs out long before I get a habit. I buy a gram of coke like, once a year, it lasts a week or two then I forget about it!

NOT MEPH! I got a bit piss cheap, enjoyed my first hit despite being stricken by the most awful anxiety-ridden come-down & found myself unable to go a week without having a little. Soon I was having a little 3 times a week & I decided to ban myself. Got a little lock-box & sent the key home with my gf, who only brings it once in awhile. I restrict myself to a couple hours of fun. Since I first had Meph in March, I've personally done at least 3.5 grams. Now, I know compared to the gram-a-day guys on here this is peanuts, but for me, not being able to control my own use of this substance was quite a shock. I've had a couple of good E's from about 1998 waiting for a tropical beach-holiday-rave-up hidden away & they are STILL there! 

Anyway, I doubt this helps anyone with a serious problem, but from someone with serious will-power, Meph got hold of me quickly & in a unique manor & I'm not at all surprised that people have had quite powerful addictions to it. As soon as I had my first line, I supported the ban... in fact, I was stunned that a substance with such a powerful, pleasurable effect had remained outside the law for so long! But ultimately the illegality of proper MDMA, LSD, shrooms, weed, coke & speed are at the root of ALL our problems... The government needs to move on from this war-on-drugs shite & wise up! It AIN'T working & those circumnavigating the law are doing so not out of some misplaced philanthropy for & solidarity with us entactogen fans but simply to make money. Neither they nor the government themselves have any interest in our well-being, only in their own.

Good luck to everyone on here with a Meph problem! Fight the addiction & fuck the system!

Peace!


----------



## jamez2010

Hey everyone! im new to blue light but thought this to be a good topic to start on...........
Basically in oct 2009 i split with my girlfriend of 8 years. Ive always been a drug user since about the age of 13, but after the split i hit it hard. Started on meth an before i knew it was dealing the stuff. It got to the point where i was using about 1-2 oz a week  an staying up for over 140hours at a time! I still use occasionally but vowed to quit everyfin for a while on my 25th (2 weeks ago) which is hard when myself an all my friends organise free partys,club nights an such! The reason ive decided to do this is because about 4months ago i woke after a heavy binge an cleared my nose as u do,an bang i coughed up the inside of my nose :s Now this wasnt down to just meth but years of snorting! Anyways i thought id post incase it was of any use to any one  cheers


----------



## Mailmonkey

jamez2010 said:


> an bang* i coughed up the inside of my nose* :s Now this wasnt down to just meth but years of snorting! Anyways i thought id post* incase it was of any use to any one*  cheers



Yeah, i'll have it, i don't have any passages of any use on me left side, lost em about 6 years ago after a few years of coke abuse...

I can't sniff anything now through me left nostril, it just kind of goes up, then falls down me throat near enough, and I can feel it in me ears the next day, all very odd, can almost breathe through me left ear....

Get used to it though, that's why we got two i reckon, take a bit more care with your remaining one....


----------



## jamez2010

haha yeh i get what u mean!! but by `coughed my nose up` i mean i only have one nostril apart from the bit on the outside that you can see! thank fuck


----------



## sundayraver

^ no thanks, this is the mephedrone addiction thread.

http://crushsyndrome.com/2010/08/mephedrone-toxic/  -  interesting read on mephedrones toxicity

And this from wiki re possible heart valve damage



> Elevated prevalence of cardiac fibrosis and related valvopathies was found to be associated with use of a number of unrelated drugs following long-term statistical analysis once the drugs had been on the market for some time. The cause of this was unknown at the time, but eventually it was realised that all the implicated drugs acted as agonists at 5-HT2B receptors in the heart in addition to their intended sites of action elsewhere in the body.[1][2] The precise mechanisms involved remain elusive however, as while the cardiotoxicity shows some dose-response relationship,[3] it does not always develop, and consistent daily use over an extended period tends to be most strongly predictive of development of valvopathy.[4][5][6] The drugs most classically associated with the condition are weight loss drugs such as fenfluramine and chlorphentermine, and anti-parkinsonian drugs such as pergolide and cabergoline, which are prescribed to be taken several times a day, often for months or years at a time. Drugs which act as 5-HT2B agonists but are used only intermittently are capable of producing the same kind of heart damage, but tend to be less likely to do so. Also while the heart valve changes can result in permanent damage and life-threatening heart problems if use of the causative drug is continued, longitudinal studies of former patients suggest that the damage will heal over time to some extent at least.[7][8]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardiac_fibrosis


----------



## Treacle

> It’s surely cardiotoxic in the same way that MDMA is. Chronic users in a few years will be diagnoised with the same cardiovascular maladies suffered by the heavy MDMA users of years past: cardiac fibrosis of the pulmonary valve.


I've never heard of anyone with heart problems from using MDMA heavily. I'm fucked if this is true!


----------



## Zanfiel

i still dont believe theres a real addiction to meph, i believe its all in your head cause i can almost guarantee I've done more than anyone else on this forum and will continue using because theres no addiction unless you yourself believe it. Its all a mental thing, now if your mind is not strong enough then yes maybe you are addicted per say but think for a second. Were you "addicted" because you yourself thought it or did someone else put it in your mind.


----------



## MrM

Zanfiel said:


> i still dont believe theres a real addiction to meph, i believe its all in your head cause i can almost guarantee *I've done more than anyone else on this forum* and will continue using because theres no addiction unless you yourself believe it.



The only way this could possibly be true would be if you had been taking mephedrone all day every day pretty much from when it first appeared on the market in the UK and were still taking it, judging by some of the stories i've read from other people on these forums regarding the amounts and durations of their use of the drug.

If that is true then there is no way anyone is going to believe you when you tell them you are not addicted or that you have a strong mind.


----------



## scrooloose

It is purely a mental 'addiction',you just want to keep chasing that euphoric rush.
When you run out,you just feel down and empty. You do not start shaking,sweating and shitting your pants. [well maybe sweating a little]. I only know this through personal experience.


----------



## sundayraver

Zanfiel said:


> i still dont believe theres a real addiction to meph, i believe its all in your head cause i can almost guarantee I've done more than anyone else on this forum and will continue using because theres no addiction unless you yourself believe it. Its all a mental thing, now if your mind is not strong enough then yes maybe you are addicted per say but think for a second. Were you "addicted" because you yourself thought it or did someone else put it in your mind.



If you have used more than anyone on this forum than you are by definition addicted to mephedrone my friend


----------



## scrooloose

fuck it,i just deleted a post because i feel i fuck things up for sensible people.


----------



## greenberryhaze

Zanfiel said:


> i still dont believe theres a real addiction to meph, i believe its all in your head cause i can almost guarantee I've done more than anyone else on this forum and will continue using because theres no addiction unless you yourself believe it. Its all a mental thing, now if your mind is not strong enough then yes maybe you are addicted per say but think for a second. Were you "addicted" because you yourself thought it or did someone else put it in your mind.



This is so incredibly misguided. People way overemphasize the distinction between physical and psychological addiction, it is rarely appropriate or useful. Actually, if you want to be a nit about it, there is no distinction. All human behaviors are completely physiological, and psychological pain can be just as bad as physical, or worse.

Sure, it's possible to exercise a decent amount of control over our own psychology, just as we can take steps to improve our physical health. So would you put blame on a person who is too weak to pull their car out of a ditch because they haven't worked out enough? No! Even if you're the world's biggest douche, you would at most blame them for getting into the ditch in the first place.


----------



## theotherside

Mephedrone addiction is real...both in the  physical sense and mental. I have been using it a lot lately....it started out like a once every other weekend "party" type thing but as I'm typing now I feel physical w/d-like symptoms.....haven't used since wed/thrus and my nose tingles, my mind starts thinking about it, and then I start running up bills on my card  As with any addiction it is never enough.


----------



## deckmunki

Zanfiel said:


> i still dont believe theres a real addiction to meph, i believe its all in your head cause i can almost guarantee I've done more than anyone else on this forum and will continue using because theres no addiction unless you yourself believe it. Its all a mental thing, now if your mind is not strong enough then yes maybe you are addicted per say but think for a second. Were you "addicted" because you yourself thought it or did someone else put it in your mind.



Total dick-sizing bullshit. Read up on dopaminergic stimulants' addictive properties, and concomitant depression following the withdrawal from extended periods of stimulant abuse, for example cocaine, amphetamine or methamphetamine abuse.

I'm sorry for giving you both barrels there, so to speak, but nothing you said there has any possible benefit for, well, anyone, apart maybe from you to let everyone know how good you are and how buggered they all are if they're not "mentally strong enough".

Cheers, Zanfiel... 8)


----------



## Zanfiel

well ive used over 80 grams in a week before and i can still go without it for weeks at a time
However I have learned that days without sleep or eat is VERY VERY bad, ive had horrible hallucinations where ive ran from someone trying to kill me. As long as you continue your daily routine while still having fun with mephedrone you should be fine


----------



## theotherside

^^80 grams in a week..................................


----------



## Zanfiel

yea its quite easy when its free and ur just starting, i dont mean alone though. I just dont know who did what lol


----------



## theotherside

I was wondering............that is alot to move through in a week! My g/f and I combined with my brother and his wife can move through some g's but not by myself!


----------



## poparopaliss

theotherside26 said:


> and then I start running up bills on my card  As with any addiction it is never enough.



See I could easily understand how you could do this when it was legal but now that it's not, how are you geting your hands on the stuff


----------



## botfly

damn i want me some meph. not had any for about 6 months and am glad really because it has done some damage i'm sure. get occasional chest pains, brain zaps when i sleep etc. I sure miss that rush though.


----------



## g1zzl3

I went through stages of like 14grams in 2 - 3 days, then sleeping for like a whole day or so
But 80grams in 7days is a huuuuge amount feck!


----------



## Xamkou

g1zzl3 said:


> I went through stages of like 14grams in 2 - 3 days, then sleeping for like a whole day or so
> But 80grams in 7days is a huuuuge amount feck!




80 grams in a week? Obviously he was being sold shit.


----------



## wibble

This thread isn't to debate whether there is such a thing as being addicated to mephedrone, or for you to dick size about the retarded amounts you have taken in the past. ta.


----------



## biggaman

i tried meph 12 months ago. 2 months after i was ordering large amounts and could not go a weekend without tapping into my stash. I aint had any since it was made illegal and miss it so much. ive tried filling the gap with pills (all be them crap pills) and still cant seem to find the same rush.....

i feel like an addict.....


----------



## Bare_head

oh how i miss mephedrone, but i think its better away from me after all the talk of it being quite a nasty chem .. still will remind of some good feelings.. what a shame it actually hit on that well.. because us feinds would still have access too this 8)


----------



## Danny Weed

> Also while the heart valve changes can result in permanent damage and life-threatening heart problems if use of the causative drug is continued,* longitudinal studies of former patients suggest that the damage will heal over time to some extent at least.*[7][8]



That is good news.


----------



## Zanfiel

poparopaliss said:


> See I could easily understand how you could do this when it was legal but now that it's not, how are you geting your hands on the stuff



its still legal in the states and some factories in the states make it but also even companies in other countries are still making it illegally and exporting it


----------



## theotherside

In the US it is booming to say the least...hence my addiction to it


----------



## Bare_head

it will boom whereever it may go, the price, the quick fix it solves, the intensity of it.. its so moreish. god i miss the stuff but glad its not in my access tbh


----------



## theotherside

Yes it is just like any other drug...some people love it others hate it, but I fell in love with it the first time trying it. I had tried Butylone first as far as beta ketones and cathinones are concerned. While B1 can be ok, the second experience on it I thought I was having a heart attack. Next tried Methylone....which is beautiful and lovely and all that, but nothing like  having a bag of crystal meph to snort  It just has that appeal and is easier to get than groceries so it has become too problematic for me.


----------



## Geezer13

I quite honestly don't think it's possible to be truly addicted to meph, I am quite lucky and can go on for a few days without receiving a real comedown at the end, but i couldn't physically manage doing literally all the time.

This is just my opinion however.


----------



## theotherside

^^Yeah the binges are of course moreish until the end...rather it be you run out or have work, but after a long cycle of abuse...you will find yourself with a slight nose tickle, followed by watery eyes(similar to opiates) and a general sense of feeling like crap without it. I'm not saying I use every day, but it is most def. addicting!


----------



## Geezer13

Saying that however i do find myself craving it on a dailly basis without actually wanting the effects, even though that makes no sense


----------



## Zanfiel

Geezer13 said:


> I quite honestly don't think it's possible to be truly addicted to meph, I am quite lucky and can go on for a few days without receiving a real comedown at the end, but i couldn't physically manage doing literally all the time.
> 
> This is just my opinion however.



thank you, ur the first person other than myself ive seen say that


----------



## Evad

wibble said:


> This thread isn't to debate whether there is such a thing as being addicated to mephedrone, or for you to dick size about the retarded amounts you have taken in the past. ta.



are you people fucking deaf/blind?


----------



## MrM

Evad said:


> are you people fucking deaf/blind?



Apparently it's a side effect of the large amounts of almost certainly highly addictive mephedrone they are all taking


----------



## Zanfiel

MrM said:


> Apparently it's a side effect of the large amounts of almost certainly highly addictive mephedrone they are all taking



yes omg of course that must be it lol my brains fried


----------



## MrM

Zanfiel said:


> yes omg of course that must be it lol my brains fried



If you had read the very first post in this thread you would know that;



			
				Felix said:
			
		

> this thread is for the discussion of ADDICTION to mephedrone.
> 
> there are varying opinions regarding 'psychological addiction', and whether it really exists or not. some of you will maybe feel the need to point out how stupid it is to binge on a research chemical. this thread is not about either of those things. so let's keep it constructive, informative, and supportive, and pool our knowledge on the effects of overconsumption and how to combat it.



Which is to say that this thread isn't for discussing your opinion that mephedrone isn't addictive. There are other threads for that and if you can't find one, make a new one and i'm sure a mod will come along and merge it with one of the many other mephedrone threads out there that are about this subject.

It may seem petty not to allow such a discussion to take place here but the reason for this is to prevent information that may help people who really are having problems with mephedrone addiction from being diluted by people like you.


----------



## jackw3986

Hi everyone,

I have been browsing this thread for months now and thought I would post.

I was originally a coke addict for 2/3 years when in november last year, me and 3 mates decided to try mephedrone as no coke was available.

I continued to take mephedrone every weekend up until 8 days ago. I like others on here have had 3/4 days none stop on it, and we have gone through stupid amounts of the stuff. Notably one saturday night we went through 23 bags (between 3 of us :/ )

The withdrawal has been quite nasty, I think im over the worst now, but im still having 'vertigo' symptoms, which im not sure is because of the meph or menieres, as my mum has that?

I decided to quit meph as I lost a fantastic job, Audi sports car, girlfriend, the lot to be honest. Fortunately I pulled myself together before I ended up killing myself. I have got 2 interviews this week, and all I want to do now, is get back to how I was. 

I think the whole meph experience has taught me alot. As the drug was legal at the time, i didnt think I would be able to become addicted, how silly of me. Thank fully the cravings have now stopped, and I know I wont touch the stuff again. 

Lastly, I think if you have self control, this drug is good in the right situations. Unfortunately i didnt respect the drug and it nearly ruined my life. If any one wants a chat about how to get off the stuff I would be happy to help.

Take care, Jack


----------



## Zanfiel

well heres what i have to say about addiction, if you think you need it. Then its no longer fun to do, if you need someone to talk to about your addiction then PM me


----------



## xtcnation

If it was still available to me i would no doubt be still doing it. Even though when i was bingeing on it i knew it was bad. Going day after day doing it, then going to work! I could of easily lost my job if  it had been noticed. There was definalty something that kept pulling me back to this drug.


----------



## Small_town_casual

Bare_head said:


> it will boom whereever it may go, the price, the quick fix it solves, the intensity of it.. its so moreish. god i miss the stuff but glad its not in my access tbh



I miss the stuff I used to get around this time last year, it was amazing and didnt smell like it has done for the past 9-10 months, whether that was due to heavier use i don't know.

It was pure bliss at first, cheap, easy to get and just great value for money, but nw, the stuff going about the smell and thought of it makes my stomach churn.


----------



## Safrolette

jackw3986 said:


> Thank fully the cravings have now stopped, and I know I wont touch the stuff again.



How long for the cravings to stop?


----------



## SnrG

*Easy to get addicted to*

If you're in any way prone to addiction,  as me is, its easy to get addicted to just about anything.   I tried it  and over 10 days I went through about 12 grams.  6 grams in 24hours.   Very fiendish stuff.  

Anyhoo - I just got meself some more geeb for the first time in 9 months.   Wahaaaaayyy


----------



## Snowdon10

Hi. I am new on this Forum but need some advice. I have been taking Meph for the last year, every day, about 1g a day. I run out of a big stash I had from when it was legal, probably tomorrow and have been cutting down the amounts but am now going into withdrawal - twitching, seriously emotional, dont see a future and SO SCARED.
I know this is the Chemicals doing this but how do I make the next few days a little easier? Diazepam? Sleeping tabs? In the end, I know only I can do this and will have to just suck up the pain.
What makes this all even stupider is that I am a 2 year Sober recovering alcoholic, having used AA 12 step programme. I know this won't be everyone's cup of day but beyond the Withdrawal I will have to go to NA and AA, if only to be around people who understand.

Sorry if I sound sorry for myself - withdrawal starting. It has been good to Post this, just to get out how I'm feeling, and for any help?


----------



## deckmunki

Snowdon10 said:


> Hi. I am new on this Forum but need some advice. I have been taking Meph for the last year, every day, about 1g a day. I run out of a big stash I had from when it was legal, probably tomorrow and have been cutting down the amounts but am now going into withdrawal - twitching, seriously emotional, dont see a future and SO SCARED.
> I know this is the Chemicals doing this but how do I make the next few days a little easier? Diazepam? Sleeping tabs? In the end, I know only I can do this and will have to just suck up the pain.
> What makes this all even stupider is that I am a 2 year Sober recovering alcoholic, having used AA 12 step programme. I know this won't be everyone's cup of day but beyond the Withdrawal I will have to go to NA and AA, if only to be around people who understand.
> 
> Sorry if I sound sorry for myself - withdrawal starting. It has been good to Post this, just to get out how I'm feeling, and for any help?



Hey Snowdon10, almost exactly six months ago, I went through what you sound like you're going through now; I was using 1g a day for 10 months straight, and got myself into a complete mess. I went cold turkey just before the ban and it wasn't particularly nice, but thankfully there were no serious ill-effects.

I experienced myoclonic jerks and brain "zaps" for the first three or four days after withdrawal. I found that chelated magnesium (150mg three times a day) and l-tyrosine (500mg three times a day) from places like Holland & Barrett helped reduce the twitching and brain zaps.

I slept a lot, was tired, depressed and short-tempered, ate a lot, and of course I missed the dirty meph high, but whether I liked it or not, I was off the meph.

Eat well, sleep, take *gentle* exercise if you don't already (but be sensible; don't push yourself hard at all at first), and stay occupied.

Also, be careful not to replace your meph addiction with another substance addiction, whether it's legal or not; you need to break the cycle - which you obviously know already - so do as much as you can.

Ultimately, meph withdrawal wasn't nearly as bad as I had been expecting. There were times when I hadn't slept in more than 24 hours, and had taken a lot of meph to stay awake, when I suffered extremely violent twitches - myoclonus - as I fell asleep, and I worried that withdrawal might result in seizures, but this never happened.

I have no doubt you'll thank yourself for tapering off, even if it doesn't feel so great now.

Sleep, eat well, rest, exercise, keep your mind off your new-found drug-free status, and don't be afraid to seek medical help in person or online, and you'll do fine.

Of course, I'm sure I don't need to tell you that if you experience any of the major red-flag warning signs or symptoms - chest pain, breathing difficulties, blackouts, etc - then get help immediately, and do talk to someone regardless. It can help a lot.

Best of British =o)


----------



## sundayraver

Snowdon10 said:


> Hi. I am new on this Forum but need some advice. I have been taking Meph for the last year, every day, about 1g a day. I run out of a big stash I had from when it was legal, probably tomorrow and have been cutting down the amounts but am now going into withdrawal - twitching, seriously emotional, dont see a future and SO SCARED.
> I know this is the Chemicals doing this but how do I make the next few days a little easier? Diazepam? Sleeping tabs? In the end, I know only I can do this and will have to just suck up the pain.
> What makes this all even stupider is that I am a 2 year Sober recovering alcoholic, having used AA 12 step programme. I know this won't be everyone's cup of day but beyond the Withdrawal I will have to go to NA and AA, if only to be around people who understand.
> 
> Sorry if I sound sorry for myself - withdrawal starting. It has been good to Post this, just to get out how I'm feeling, and for any help?



I think diazepam in the evening for a few days to ease you to sleep is a good idea.  Be careful as you obviously have an addictive personality.

Can I ask what negative symptoms you got from your mephedrone useage?


----------



## lisburnGT

i miss meph.


----------



## botfly

I was on the meph on and off for a good 9 months probably had around 100g overall. After months of no use I still get these wierd brain zaps, it's like a light-headedness then I'll twitch, usually happens when falling asleep. It's only mild compared to the horrible withdrawal ones but still a bit worrying. Is there anything I can take to soothe my warped brain? I guess I need to cut right down on drinking as that makes it worse. It kinda makes me worry about epilepsy when it happens. Feels as though my brain is spasming in a way.


----------



## Snowdon10

Thanks for all your advice. Meph now run out but have 3 days worth of diazepam and zopyclone. Will get some Magnesium etc to help with twitches (they are getting worse). Also got some Vit B12 which helped the twitching when I kicked booze. 

Its the emotional desolation that is most scary. I have to tell my self this is the brain chems and not reality.
I loved the dirty high but, to be honest I was always chasing how it felt at the beginning and never found it by the end.
Meph made me irritable, quick to anger, isolate from others (at the end), exhausted and dishonest. Taking it was a private thing at home - a warm bubble. But no such thing as a free ride. I should have known that.
Going to try and sleep. I hope the next few days are like you said Deckmunki. Will follow advice and just suck it up. Happy days.


----------



## effie

Make sure you look after yourself well, healthy food and a warm bath and lots of little comfort things and you will feel better in no time  the horrible empty feeling is scary but it is only temporary, you will be feeling a million times better in a few days.


----------



## Safrolette

Snowdon10 said:


> Its the emotional desolation that is most scary. I have to tell my self this is the brain chems and not reality.
> I loved the dirty high but, to be honest I was always chasing how it felt at the beginning and never found it by the end.



I had cravings for a few weeks after trying it for my first and last time - glad now I didn't taste that high when it was legal.
The idea of living without meph was nearly unbearable - but it goes away, it's only a matter of time, maybe it will take a bit longer for you as you've had a large amount over the last year, but it will. 
Hopefully the brain zaps will disappear as well

All the best Snowie


----------



## Snowdon10

Thanks Effie, thanks Safrolette. Am hanging in there. Shaky and teary but alive. It helps loads to share with people who understand.


----------



## Plunkeye

ive been struggling with mephedrone addiction for over a year now. how the fuck do u just give this stuff up? longest ive gone without it is three weeks. but first oppurtunity and i buy again? i hate it but its so good? since the ban on head shops its been hard to get and has been cut with other crap so much u dont know what your doing. help anyone?


----------



## orocker4lifeo

i did have a problem with meph for awhile in which i was doing 500-1000 mg a day for about a month, granted i had been doing it for a few weeks before i was doing it in that amount. i found it very hard to stop, and always had a little voice in my head demanding more. i will admit that the addiction changed me alot personality wise. eventually it got to the point where my friend were concerned for my wellbeing and it took about a month of trying and relapsing but eventually i kicked the habit. i will do it now occasionally but its very rare maybe once a month .


----------



## Si Dread

Apart from a light but daily herb smokings habit of mine I have to say Meph is the first substance I can say has got a grip of me... I even had to lock my shit up & send the key away with my gf, with strict instructions in how often it's brought round. Being on Meph even for only a couple hours & only a couple times a week changed my moods & killed my appetite. I now limit myself to 3/10mg lines, strictly & only AFTER a proper meal & I've only done this once in the last 2 months. Once I'd broken the habit it's easy to have the stuff in the house now, & if/when I feel myself needing/wanting it more often or in greater amounts, it'll get locked up again & buybuy key!

But having finally found myself with compulsive usage of something (I'm over 40 so it's taken all my adult life to get addicted to ANYTHING) I can really sympathise with people who have problems with drugs... & it's given me a huge new insight into the difficulties people have with alcohol & tobacco. I mean, there isnt ANY WAY AT ALL that I could lock away tobacco or booze so that I couldnt get at it, because it's thrust in my face at every turn in the street & in Tesco & on TV! Having an addiction to something so widely available must be a major problem!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Si Ingwe said:


> I now limit myself to 3/10mg lines,



Sorry, just asking, but haven't you missed a zero out of that somewhere?


----------



## Si Dread

No mate, I'm serious! I have a very low tolerance to pretty much all psychoactives from phet to MDMA to shrooms. I'm always the first to notice effects & always have a stronger & longer effect than any of my mates. I can easilly get a few hours buzz outta 30mg of Meph & thats all I want. I'm just very, luckilly, sensitive to chemicals...


----------



## ColtDan

went on a 16 hour meph and booze bender on the weekend, been feeling dizzy and fucked for days. lost count of how many times ive told myself ive gotta lay off it and never touch it again


----------



## mephman018

same here, been up for 24 hours here in NY and still very high on meph. Ive been using it for over 8 months and my last dose was an hour ago, thinking about another one  but not sure since it does give a little bit of palpitations. Since the ban In the UK, i told myself i would stop (there final hits and final hits) Getting mephedrone has only got more easy since now there are multiple vendors that's sell it in the US. The come down is horrible, you cant even walk up stairs without even feeling your blood pressure ride. 

I think i may have really messed with my dopamine levels now that ive been using about 20gs a month for a few months. any suggestions on supplements i can take to maybe help with the withdrawal? i know L-tyrosine but anything that might make it easier to stop.


----------



## Si Dread

ColtDan said:


> went on a 16 hour meph and booze bender on the weekend, been feeling dizzy and fucked for days. lost count of how many times ive told myself ive gotta lay off it and never touch it again



I dunno if "never touch it again" might be a little unrealistic given your usage. My mum was a heavy smoker throughout her adult life & tried to stop smoking a hundred times but never did... until (1) Her doctor warned of death within 5 yrs & (2) it was too late anyway...

Far better to have a habit & CONTROL it, than to reform entirely. But if reformation is your ultimate aim, in some cases exerting control over your problem is an excellent first step. Equally, some people cannot "cut down" & have to cold turkey it.

The trick is to learn what works for you, make a serious decision & commit yourself 1000%! You can do it, we all can do it!

& when coming across new intoxicants, moderation, moderation, moderation! Dont go headfirst into regular use of ill-researched new chemicals, or anything you arent thoroughly familiar with.

& sorry if I sound preachy... I dont mean too, I'm just trying to help & promote harm-reduction.

Good luck once again, & big peace out to all & anyone battling all & any addiction!


----------



## ColtDan

my habit is under control, no more than 500mg a night one night a week. i trigger my habit off with alcohol, i cant seem to go out and drink without wanting this nasty shit. then i end up doing some and regretting it, as it makes me feel awful for days. plus all the meph is horrible and cut. i do have quite a good amount of self contol, i cut down from smoking 10 cigs a day to smoking only on the evenings of weekends. meph was amazing... now its taking its toll


----------



## lostinshell

it's really hard to not take it if you have it near to you, best thing is to not buy it and wait 2-3 months and then you wont feel the addiction anymore, its like to forget the nice effects.


----------



## ColtDan

even when i dont have it i go out trying to find it. but only when im drunk. i need to stop drinking for awhile


----------



## Higglethehoff

Not really sure how this forum works. Im new! Thought id add my 2cents worth. started doing mcat just at weekends, for about a month and a half this was plain sailing. then ended up doing it in college *just a few keys* to sort out my comedown.!. ended up dropping out of college 3 months later. 4 grams a day was a minimum standard. As i was selling it this was nothing to me at the time. Friends and debts, it turns out, dont go together. for 6 months after that. It was an all day every day kinda thing. Mephedrone Psychosis Is no laughing matter. For 3 months Iv been off it now, And on the right track. Iv a girlfriend and a part time job. But because i messed up my college, Iv watched all the people i grew up with go off to university. I was an addict. The past year and a half is a blur.


----------



## Si Dread

Heavy!

For anyone interested, I've found combining very low doses of meph with MDAI makes the experience last longer & reduces the amount of Meph I use in any given evening. I swallow the MDAI & sniff the meph & found my usage easier to control.

50mg of MDAI oral (the white crystal, not that brown/tan stuff), with a couple 20 or 30mg lines Meph.


----------



## pofacedhoe

Higglethehoff said:


> Not really sure how this forum works. Im new! Thought id add my 2cents worth. started doing mcat just at weekends, for about a month and a half this was plain sailing. then ended up doing it in college *just a few keys* to sort out my comedown.!. ended up dropping out of college 3 months later. 4 grams a day was a minimum standard. As i was selling it this was nothing to me at the time. Friends and debts, it turns out, dont go together. for 6 months after that. It was an all day every day kinda thing. Mephedrone Psychosis Is no laughing matter. For 3 months Iv been off it now, And on the right track. Iv a girlfriend and a part time job. But because i messed up my college, Iv watched all the people i grew up with go off to university. I was an addict. The past year and a half is a blur.



well going to uni is fun but how many of them will come out with a degree and sail into work? not that many.

go back to college but once you get your a levels THINK about the job at the end of a degree if you want to go. uni leaves you with shitloads of debt, make it worthwhile


----------



## swedger77

Higglethehoff said:


> Iv watched all the people i grew up with go off to university.




and straight into Tele-sales.

You should cut your self up about the fact your mates are all of to Uni. Unless they are all studying Law, Medicine, accountancy most of them will get middle of the road jobs as degrees are so de-valued.


----------



## Xamkou

Higglethehoff said:


> The past year and a half is a blur.



I found it causes weird problems with memory.


----------



## Si Dread

I've forgotten what it's done to my memory... 

I left school at 15 & honestly, I've never looked back. I hated school, it's indoctrination, not education! I was bored, & pretty much sleep-walked through my classes. The only time I failed at anything was when I had to work at it, coz I couldnt be bothered... I couldnt stand being told what to do by teachers or prefects or anyone else for that matter. I hated all the cliques & hierarchies, & only rarely got on with my peers (if you can call them that Lol). I learned more in the 6 months after I quit school than I did in my years of indoctrination coz I had all the time in the world to read my dads books & I wasnt so tired after a day-of-crap-at-school that I couldnt sneak into town late at night after my mum had gone to bed & educate myself in the pleasures of the night 

I appreciate that I may have missed a social scene at uni but I was conning my way into 18 & over nite-clubs by 16 so I didnt miss out on anything imo!


----------



## 5IAI

I myself went threw a real bad stage in my life with mephedrone,bubbles. I managed to come off them april this year. I first started taking the drug about the start of last year, i was working as a floor layer on alright wages and took my first bubble i had took ectasy before and a healthy weed smoker. i wouldt say i was hooked straight away on the drug but it did become my weekend drug where i would go out with all my mates get steaming drunk then order a gram of mephedrone. i could squeeze 14 to 20 lines out a gram back then, then when it moved closer to october time i began partying in at my friends house still drinking and taking drugs but now the bubbles were out and i was getting them cheap off a good friend, i started buying them to sell to my friends, then i realised how much i could make so talked to my good friend about getting layed on, i first started on 50 but soon grew to selling 600 capsuals a weekend 4 pound per capsual not bad... (FORGOT TO MENTION I LOST MY JOB BY NOW FOR GOING IN ON BUBBLES) but i was dabbling into my profit fair enuf i still came away with 400 quid or so. but then i started punting the grams of mephedrone, i started taking a shot glass putting a gram of mepherdrone (PF) into the glass and some red bull then heated in microwave for 8 seconds bang oot my nut, i then started getting very paranoid thinking i had pissed my self nd people were talking about me i would continue to use the drug, then the last straw came when i started stubbing fags out on my head and running about shop roofs i got arrested then released i dont know why, walked into the shop got a bottle of vodka and red rooster ended up drinking that feeling horribble the next day and thats when i realised i had to stop pretty much it was hard i have to admit.


----------



## 5IAI

ive took the odd line from here and there and still say its not for me cause i just get sweaty on it and dont see the point


----------



## lisburnGT

Plunkeye said:


> ive been struggling with mephedrone addiction for over a year now. how the fuck do u just give this stuff up? longest ive gone without it is three weeks. but first oppurtunity and i buy again? i hate it but its so good? since the ban on head shops its been hard to get and has been cut with other crap so much u dont know what your doing. help anyone?




i give it up when it got banned and turned to shit.. after a year and a half on it. at the start it was about 4 times a week then i simply said no more and cut down to once a week. didnt take much will power as i find it more moreish than addictive.
i would still have the odd bit but only if its from someone i trust and i know its good. but most available now is shit.. although i tried an rc i was recommended the other week and found it very similar. closest iv tried by far and better than any of the cut shit about. 
dont like taking something i dont know what it is but.

you much experience with other drugs?


----------



## whop

i've tried mephedrone quite a few times. it's really amazing stuff. my last experience with it, 3g up my nose over about 12 hours. i couldn't have felt worse. awake for so long, heart pounding, horrible paranoia. it's too fiendish. i've decided to never go near it again.

i will miss her though. at least methylone exists


----------



## hamz

yeah its fucking fiendish.

the morishness is the worst part of mephedrone.

i do miss it tho.


----------



## Michael Buble

ColtDan said:


> went on a 16 hour meph and booze bender on the weekend, been feeling dizzy and fucked for days. lost count of how many times ive told myself ive gotta lay off it and never touch it again



16 hours? - Not bigging myself up but try 168+ (A week and however many hours into that week before crashing)


----------



## baddog72

It's mega-fiendish!  The longest I stayed with it was 72 hours.  The last few lines I did, I was seeing letters and numbers run out of the crystals I was crushing up, like in the Matrix.  I will never go near it again.


----------



## rissababes

just a quick ?, kinda off topic, I have used for two months now, regularly, and have developed a sore inside my nose, pus, pain, not really infected though....is this common? and what can be done to fix it?


----------



## black king

baddog72 said:


> It's mega-fiendish!  The longest I stayed with it was 72 hours.  The last few lines I did, I was seeing letters and numbers run out of the crystals I was crushing up, like in the Matrix.  I will never go near it again.



Thats the best bit!!


----------



## Mailmonkey

rissababes said:


> just a quick ?, kinda off topic, I have used for two months now, regularly, and have developed a sore inside my nose, pus, pain, not really infected though....is this common? and what can be done to fix it?



stop doing meph

or stick it up yer arse.


----------



## KingBlueTwista

Mephedrone is easily the most fiendish drug I have tried, the speedy empathetic conversations you can have with even people you don't get on with too well are so awesome. It just breaks down all social boundaries and it feels so good! Feeling slightly shitty afterwards makes it too easy to snort another line, then another, then another; ad infinitum. When me and my friends used to do it (back when it was legal) we literally couldn't NOT get through our entire stash in one session. 

Once I got a 20g bag and I did the entire bag on a 3 day binge that ended with me trying (and failing) to sleep in a nearby forest because I couldn't face my parents like the fiend I had become. By the end of that regrettable rampage I felt physiologically and mentally FUCKED, switching rapidly between hot and cold sweats, twitching, spasms and massive mood swings in the form of frenzies of unprovoked anger and desperation. In the end I had to feign non-drug induced illness and went to A&E. Luckily they said I'd be okay, although I felt (and looked) like death itself.

Hopefully my experience will discourage anyone thinking of bingeing like a nutcase, thinking that it'll just be one more line. You only have one body (and one nose) so look after it.


----------



## theveryman

viciously addictive
can't complain, loved it, only stopped because i had to.
it is as they say, neurotoxic


----------



## Xamkou

Are there any guides for beating a serious Mephedrone addiction?


----------



## Shambles

This thread would be a good start - tis what it's here for 

Angelsmoke's blog is also excellent for detailed description of meph addiction and getting through it - links earlier in this thread.


----------



## prlncr

@xamkou 

I dont know if I can call it addiction but swim about a year ago usually got very very stressed when he hadn't meph . I mean really stressed and anxious , it got to a point where he argued with his best friends for stupid stuff and got depressed all the time he was off. That person found that after beeing 3 weeks off , the symptoms  disapeared completely and when he meant off he said that when he really wanted to snort a line of meph he done a line of coke or mdma instead and drank a lot of coffe also.  

After those 3 weeks sudently his cravings disapeared and his mood was back as it ever was . But to don't do meph even if he took other drugs he had to have the strictest discipline because even if they calm a bit his nerves they could not erase the craving at 100% and he go everytime that feeling of as he described " saciety doing a line but meph would just feel better ". 

After those 3 weeks he never done neither meph , nor coke nor mdma for about 6 months , no cravings , no anxiety no nothing . He was a regular person again . Now days he still does meph or coke when he goes out to party but it aint regularly . I mean , once to twice a month , he says it's all about not letting things get to a routine .

As for the amout he did , it was about 1,5 to 2 grams per night , twice a week for a bit more than a year  .


----------



## Myshkin

^ No need to SWIM here. It's a bit disturbing if you talk about yourself in the third person.

Believe him, Samhain knows.


----------



## JCTN

WOW this Drone stuff feels pretty damn evil to me. I just got turned on to it on Tuesday, well now its Friday and I've only had 2 hours of sleep and that was this morning. As for eating I tried to force myself to eat a few bites yesterday, it just ain't happening! Until my wife made me some chicken broth and I can drink that, that helped a lot! 
Ok sorry, I passed out or fell asleep one, for about 10 minutes! That felt really good and refreshing.
Where was I? I can't seem to concentrate, and I feel i may be rambling some!
Ok, I really don't wanna do anymore, but I'm a recovering sever opiate addict. So my patterns with that was to do everything I had as quick as I could! I find myself falling into that pattern with this Drone stuff. So that has me a tad concerned! I think I'm rambling again! oh yeah, well my wife loves it, and talked me into buying more yesterday. So I pray she starts hating too. Cause as long as she wants it. Ol' dad does too!
Well Imma do some more, I reckon. I'm trying to get rid of what's left, well I've convinced myself of that anyways!
If anyone, knows a really good way to ease off this, I'm open to suggestions!

PEACE


----------



## xtcnation

I only stopped when it was made illegal and unavailable to me. Im sure i would of continued to spend three days every week (with no sleep) fiending through my supply to this day. At least the mdma is back on the scene now so theres not as much need for drone.


----------



## JCTN

xtcnation said:


> I only stopped when it was made illegal and unavailable to me. Im sure i would of continued to spend three days every week (with no sleep) fiending through my supply to this day. At least the mdma is back on the scene now so theres not as much need for drone.



From what I've been told, it is going to be made illegal very soon here. This is my first experience with this, the head shop dude I talked to said that whenever they do make it illegal to not worry. That they'd still be able to give .me something else. I'm not quite sure of what he meant. So Idk. This is my first experience with it. It is definitely different than anything else I've ever done. My wife believes that it is coke! I've never had any MDMA. So I can't compare. I swear that it makes feel like I'm on acid!
Well I got some more sleep!  Thank goodness! I needed it.


----------



## pastelcircus

.. so, swim (make that several) spent their entire summer last year either up for three days or sleeping for three days. she lost 20 pounds, had temporary kidney issues, had mono, looked like a skeleton, and didn't think (or could admit) she was addicted. actually, the whole group of people i met didn't think they were addicted. then it became analog and was banned in china, but it showed back up again from another exporting country. the new shit was definitely cut, or had a different makeup, burned worse than the original stuff, and had an even shittier come down. her ex bf but bf at the time ended up booting it, along with other things, and developed a severe case of cellulitis, hospitalized for 5 days, and lost everything that he had, which he also acquired by dealing. another swim was dealing as well, and spent his entire profits and rent and opiates. none of them knew just exactly how fucked up of an addiction they had until the shit was actually dried up. the chick jumped state, is trying to put her life back together, and worries if the shit didn't fuck her up for good. she was blowing through grams a day like nothing, even though there was no high involved whatsoever past who knows when. several of the people that are still at the spot are now into meth, anything to get upped. she was telling me about the other day when she took some adderal that she doesn't think her body can handle uppers anymore. the two of them (girl and bf) both experienced 'jolts' upon coming down after a few particularly hefty binges, and these jolts were described as a series of momentary brain orgasms, if you will, but god only knows what was really happening. long story short, this shit is fucked up. i would imagine that the people that need to read this kind of shit also don't think they are addicted, or wouldn't read this thread. hopefully they do.


----------



## Coolio

I managed to limit myself to a single 140mg IV shot tonight. Won't do any more this week either.


----------



## ColtDan

been doing this shit for far too long, need to stop. leaves me emotionally and physically fucked for days


----------



## JCTN

How do y'all deal with the high temperature, if an when it comes on?
I finally got some rest from other day. Only did a minute bump on wed even ate.
My buddy turned me on to 3 or 4 bumps. Today, the buzz was totally different and
Has been with each vile of product (same brand). Today was really mellow, and X like,
But my kidney hurts now, the temp with flushing, and was able to sleep or had to one.
Just wondering.


----------



## JCTN

After eating just now and feeling the literal rush of energy and nutrients to my brain.
I just realized that a sunburned body, can make you feel really warm! LOL


----------



## pastelcircus

JC said:


> How do y'all deal with the high temperature, if an when it comes on?
> I finally got some rest from other day. Only did a minute bump on wed even ate.
> My buddy turned me on to 3 or 4 bumps. Today, the buzz was totally different and
> Has been with each vile of product (same brand). Today was really mellow, and X like,
> But my kidney hurts now, the temp with flushing, and was able to sleep or had to one.
> Just wondering.



i would get nauseous after being up for days and hardly drinking or eating,
especially when it was super hot outside. 
tomato juice is a good way to get some food in with hydration, watermelon, fruits and veggies with high water content.
water, water, water, take a cool bath but don't make the difference in temp too much or you probably will feel even dizzier.
we would refer to the yellow shit as mellow yellow, but the comedown was sooo much shittier. 
if you wanna know something fucked up,
there was a batch of yellow that was particularly tainted and painful,
so we decided to purify it to see if it would be like the old days.
we ran some acetone through it on a coffee filter and you should have seen the difference. 
but i think one of the few times i did the yellow i was at a friends, and my dad ended up picking me up cause i was so tired, and feeling feverish. my eyes were burning like when i get real fevers and it was suuuper cold in my dad's house during winter, and i was laying on the lazy boy and he covered me up with blankets and made frozen pizza and tea.


----------



## JCTN

Yeah the yellowish was super speedy! I have never really liked a speed buzz
Like coke an especially meth. But back in the day I put the opiates away! 
Made me sweat bullets. My forehead broke out with about 7 zit lookin bumps,
thought that was weird. I didn't have any energy or motivation to do hardly
anything for a good bit. So ok which the right? The yellow speedy? Or the almost
Heroine like stuff I had last?


----------



## slackhands

I was averaging around 6 grams a week for the last 5 months, after SWIM got their hands on a rather large supply. I am at Uni and was coping swimmingly  until I hit around the 3 month mark. I started feeling sick alot of the time, and get bad headaches. I carried on playing sport/general exercise as this made me feel normalish and was enjoyable, those this became less and less frequent . I do know of a close pal who has been on atleast 8 grams a week for the last yr. He does 3-4 grams in around 3 hours, far more intense than myself, but he truly is a one off and abuses anything he has-Even dealers worry about him 8(.  I quit because I ran low on funds and I just wasn't having fun anymore. I've been clean for 2 weeks now, and to be honest found it easy to stop after the first 2 days.Bye.


----------



## Buddy122

I was on these forums fairly regularly last year and the year before when I was doing mephedrone frequently.  Just curious to know if any long-term effects have been established or if any concrete or emphatic research has been published on this drug.  I only did drone for about 2 solid years, but my use was intermittent (could only get it imported every few months).  I can claim quite a few grams to my own nose though.  The only other drugs I've really done are the occassional pill, did acid once, ecstacy once, and I could go on.  I had one paranoid attack or whatever you want to call it where I was up for 3 nights in a row doing a mixture of drone and methylone, while having a cold (i'm super smart right), and I thought my knees were turning purple so I freaked the fuck out.  Anyways, havent touched drone in over a year, haven't really done much of anything for that matter.  I now have a few health issues which I'm curious to know if they could be linked to mephedrone use or not.  As of January of last year I've had really high anxiety levels and occasional panic attacks, as well as HPPD (an eye disorder) which I have every symptom of.  Thanks in advance for any information or replies that may be provided.  If anyone needs any more info about my history of drug use, or of drone use, please don't hesitate to ask.  I would like to help any one I can not to use this drug.  Thanks.


----------



## Glitched

I don't, personally, know of any known long term effects of taking the drug but there may well be. Would you mind posting the health problems you have, if there are any more? So if people who have taken a lot of the stuff can compare to their own experiences?

Bare in mind though that this is all just speculation if there are similar symptoms so it may not be linked to the drug if any similarities do come out.... Research has to start somewhere though eh.


----------



## Buddy122

My eyes and anxiety are what stick out the most...which I know could be caused by a multitude of things, but considering research has been done on pretty much every other drug I've taken, couldn't hurt to dive into the effects a mephedrone a bit more thoroughly.  

This is what I'm experiencing as of the last year and a half or so, some diagnosed, some not. I do have mild astigmatism, but I can differentiate between that and other issues.
HPPD (Hallucinogenic Persistent Perceptual Disorder)
-objects vibrating
-starbursts around lights at night
-sometimes mild double-vision
-corners/lines blend together and vibrate
-constant visual snow (worse at night)
-shifting visuals (hard to explain, wiki has a nice animation of it if you look up HPPD)
-spots in peripheral vision
-more problems but they come and go.

Tinnitus
-constant ringing, not always same volume but always occurring
-sometimes pulse heard in ears
-ears pop a lot, like almost time i open my mouth (def every time i yawn).  I'm like constantly sniffing to keep them 'popped in'

Anxiety
-panic attacks
-numbness running from outer/upper chest down sides of arms and hands
-intense/fast heartbeat

Wheezing Attacks (could be related or unrelated, but just started maybe 3-4 months ago)
-characteristic of what I've read asthma attacks to be like (although i've never had breathing issues or asthma)
-wheezing in chest with loose cough, producing clear/white phlegm.
-tight chest/sore throat/runny nose/watery eyes/etc

I also use to think I had really bad circulation issues after my 'freak out' on drone the one time I mentioned in my previous post, but i dont know if thats necessarily true or if I just worked myself up so much over the possibility that I had really fucked myself up that time.


----------



## sundayraver

Interesting you mention about the eye issues, a friend of mine was complaining last year when he was taking 4 mec that his vision was going funny.  He even got it checked out at the hospital who gave him the all clear in the end.  Anyway he was using pretty much every weekend, 4-mec and 4-mmc and a couple of weeks ago he told me he has stopped using mephedrone because it's messing with his eyesight.  He is adamant mephedrone is causing eye issues


----------



## deckmunki

Hey buddy, a lot of what you describe reminds me of my more chronic symptoms when I was using mephedrone daily to work, and after stopping taking it, particularly for a few months afterwards. Increased anxiety is a frequently-mentioned side-effect of withdrawing from stimulant medication, and there are a range of other effects, but the general consensus I think I'm seeing from my reading around stimulant abuse seems to be that, just like most other common types of stimulant drugs, the changes you notice when you withdraw are a symptom of your body's having adapted to the drug, and given time without the drug and a reasonably healthy regime (more sleep, fewer McDonald's ;o), your body will adjust back to its baseline position.

Psychologically, things may be a little more difficult for you now that you have labels to attach to the states you find yourself in after withdrawing; the HPPD, tinnitus, anxiety and respiratory symptoms will probably be a significant cause for concern, particularly if you don't remember them occurring before your abuse of mephedrone at the level you do now.

If you would be prepared to seek help, and if you haven't already (and apologies if you have mentioned this previously, but I couldn't find mention of it), I would be inclined to recommend you research drug counselling and rehabilitation services with a view to speaking to a medical professional - in confidence, if that would make you happier - who has experience with the effects of stimulant drug addiction such as cocaine and crack cocaine, methamphetamine, amphetamines, etc.

One of the things I gather from your post you're already aware of is that mephedrone is not a widely-known substance of abuse in the same way that cocaine, amphetamines, and methamphetamine are known in America, but enough is known about mephedrone's effects on the body to be able to say that it is similar enough in action to these more-common drugs that treatment approaches for those drugs - cocaine, meth, etc - may benefit mephedrone users, too.

Lastly, I think it's worth mentioning that I spent a lot of time convincing myself that I was about to suffer a horrible and untimely death almost every time I took mephedrone towards the end of my period abusing the drug. Part of this was probably increasingly-poor quality synths, but I don't for a second deny that another part of the anxiety and low pain threshold must have been my body adapting to the drug, which left me anxious, tired and uninterested when I wasn't dosed-up. I started to experience very real chest pains; lying in bed at night trying to sleep after a week of taking 1g per day, I would experience stabbing and "snatching" pains in my chest, and I couldn't lie on my right or left sides for several months after discontinuation due to these pains.

During the day, both while using the drug and for a short while after discontinuation, I would experience similar discomfort, and would have to sit slouched to the right in my chair at work to try and stop the apparently-uncontrollable chest pains. Eurgh. I honestly though "I'm going to have a heart attack, any minute now...". Not the nicest way to spend your days, is it?

Having been clean since the drug was scheduled in the UK, in April 2010, I'm feeling so much better it's unreal. I've got myself to the gym and lost two stone (although I took things really steady for the first couple of months at the gym), I've found myself a much better job after realising the only reason I put up with my old job was the drugs which made it less-unbearable, and I've sorted my life out. I may also have left my girlfriend, but that was as much because I didn't want to wreck her life the same way I could see I was wrecking my own as for the fact she was batshit-crazy and thought Hello Kitty clothing should be worn as the uniform of the British Royal Artillery*.

Anyway, I digress. I sincerely hope you have some luck answering your worries about the changes this drug has caused to your body, and I also hope you find answers from people who you respect enough to wholeheartedly trust. If I've learnt anything about this experience, it's that 90% of my battle has been against myself; only 10% of my brain seems to have been giving rational arguments - the rest has been assuming the worst with only a shred, if any, of evidence to support it.

All the best. You'll be fine. Honest injuns =o)

/dm

* May not be true. May have been made up to cover up the fact my ex g/f was pretty alright...


----------



## Buddy122

Thank you for the generous responses guys.  I can definitely attest to the fact that my anxiety issues did start after my mephedrone use.  Sure I had anxiety before then, but not nearly to the extent that I have now.  Being up on the drug for hours at a time binging on it, becoming ultimately paranoid about my surroundings (and my friends when they were around), and the incredible fiending power it has over me can almost certainly be blamed for me being so high strung since then.  Not to mention the severe depression-like symptoms and just general awful feelings you get on a comedown off the stuff.

Also, on a side not, I watched the show on A&E last night Intervention, it had a guy on there that was addicted to bath salts (the 'legal' marketed version of mephedrone).  He was wrapping flashlights in tinfoil and climbing up on roofs to fight the 'phase people.'  In the end he was ultimately diagnosed with schizoaffective disorder, but they were unable to determine if it was caused by the bath salts or not.  He was doing around 10 lines a day for 7 months.  My thoughts are that he had some psychiatric disorder to begin with and that the drone mulitplied and facilitated that disorder immensely.  Either way...if you want that episode...dude looked mad unhealthy.  I'm glad I stopped.


----------



## jammon

dont let the drug do you, you do her.
and methcathinone? be smart, do it with moderation and have fun, not bad times, dummy


----------



## Buddy122

^cool.


----------



## slackhands

Hey guys. been clean for 5 weeks now. Tbh, from my experience I think you have to tread very carefully with Stim's. I found it relatively easy stopping and don't miss anything about it, esp the poor quality stuff out there at the moment. JuSt Say NO! The stuff pretty much ruined my life (kicked out house/lost job/all friends/dignity/all my stuff) so if this can help one person, then that will be nice....


----------



## Ben_Hellon

Hello everyone,

My names Ben, I'm 18 from Buckinghamshire. For a long time now I've felt very alone in my mephedrone addiction, but after reading through many pages of this thread it makes me realise it's not just me. August of 2010 was the first time I did mephedrone at a friends 17s, a few days before it had been my mums 5 year death anniversary (died of cancer at 40), so I probably wasn't in the best mind frame anyway to be experimenting with a new drug. Obviously I fell in love with it very quickly, like most on here started out Friday or Saturday, then whole weekend benders. 

Realising the addiction was real was when I'd wake up the in the morning and I'll I'd want to do was have a line, all went down hill from there... Mid September I lost my job due to being absent for a few weeks, I got kicked out of my house by my Dad who'd notice this was more than a weekend habit now. I lived in my car sleeping in the back from then until around new years and every day between then and new years I would be doing mephedrone, my longest session being 96 hours, taking anywhere from 3-7 grams a day, getting money however I could, I sold my iPhone, television, laptop, Xbox and various other bits. 

Then October time justice finally caught up with me, the police came to my house and arrested me for a burglary I'd committed late august in Tring to fund my habit; I got away with it very lightly considering everything, only a supervision order and a fine (the fine being £1332, which I'm paying off £10 a week for just over two years). 

Throughout everything somehow I managed to keep the most important person close to me, my girlfriend Ellie. Having put up with all my shit and pretty much being ignored by me over the summer months as I binged myself to a dark place, I also turned up to where she works with a 20cm hunting knife and told her I was going to end it all, obviously it wasn't as easy as I thought it would be; the police came and arrested me after a phone call from my girlfriend, took the knife from me and mentally assessed me. It then got to a point where it was to impossible to function, memory had fallen to shit, paranoid, in serious debt and I was homeless. 

With a lot of counselling and support from my girlfriend I've gone from being a wrecked human being to nearly back to normal. From doing it every day to little session every 7-14 days, but now I've had enough, I want rid of completely. Up until Friday I was doing well, two weeks three days clean, went to a friends on Friday for a couple of beers with the girlfriend, dropped her home and instantly found myself calling my friend to see if he wanted to get on it. Every time I wake up feeling the same, depressed, shaky, jumpy, black lips from dry skin, a sore jaw, two pence sized pupils and completely & utterly hopeless; yet for some fucked up reason this hasn't been enough to put me off? I'm currently doing one drug counselling session a week, one session with my key worker and one with my probation officer.

I need to do something about this, this morning after meeting my girlfriend to let her know I'd fucked up again; for the first time I saw seriousness in her eyes when she told me if this carries on any longer she's leaving. She's been nothing but brilliant to me, and all I've been to her is the opposite, anyone looking at this thread for a first time have a close look. I wish had this in front of me to read the first time I was going to take meph. Even although things are going well, ultimately I still feel hopeless about the situation and think I've exercised every resource I have to try and solve my addiction, I'm just worried it will carry on and I'll end up alone.

Long story I know, sorry about that.

Regards;

Ben


----------



## brimz

.

Compulsive use n psychological yeah but Heroin it is not .

Still feel for all you folks that have suffered with addiction of any kind i can truely empathise what with my own demons .

Any of you started out on this once legal drug n ended up flat out on Illegal ones ?


----------



## Albion

brimz said:


> .
> 
> Compulsive use n psychological yeah but Heroin it is not .
> 
> Still feel for all you folks that have suffered with addiction of any kind i can truely empathise what with my own demons .
> 
> Any of you started out on this once legal drug n ended up flat out on Illegal ones ?



If it counts, mephedrone brought me to bluelight back in 2010.

I didn't start out on meph but it was one of the first drugs I tried, having only had coke, E, weed and alcohol before. It certainly gave me a taste for the finer highs in life. I've now used over 30 different individual drugs, both legal and illegal.


----------



## brimz

30 eh thats a fair few for a young lad .

When i was 21 i don't think their was 30 !! 

Mind you by 16 i was very familiar with
 Magic mushrooms , LSD, MDMA ,
 Hash all sorts Gold seal , Temple Balls , Afghan , Charis to name just a few . 
 Skunk weed when it was funkin rare imagine that these days 

Tried Heroin Smoked much Opium , Speed of all dif qualities inc Proper Pink Paste , thats all off topof me head .

Opium was amazing wish it was more easily availible i used to be able to go to one guys caravan n get a 8th of afghan hash 20 B&H n a fat lump of Opium for £15 !!!

The Opium was just a gift .
Back then i could get quality hash @ £65 a oz n standard Flat Press @ 40 .

This was back when you bought drugs off travelling people .


----------



## rjtdude

hey guys can anyone relate to me? I was heavily adicted to meph from march - december when i finaly stopped it - it started off at 0.5 gram every other weekend to huge mcat partys every single weekend where id get through over half an ounce in each one. on the last sessions id stopped feeling euphoria from the drug, has this happend to anyone else? also after i stopped heavy usage on december 16th, i have done just a gram on 6 sperate occasions over the last 3 months and each time felt more negative effects than positive and also i had a session where i did about 2 - 3 grams about 2 weeks ago and felt no positive effects from it still. has this happend to anyone? also i have recently tried pills (170mg md) and everyone else gets wierd while i stay the same, just gurning badly. does anyone have any experiances similar to mine? please write back


----------



## Buddy122

I don't remember exactly how much I consumed over my last 3 day/night bender on mephedrone (also combined some with methylene), but the 2nd and 3rd nights I remember feeling no euphoria at all, I was just left slightly stimulated, mostly frustrated, light-headed, dizzy, and paranoid. So yes, I've experienced what you're referring to with the more negative than positive effects. My friends would be out of their minds feeling up the walls and I would just be sitting in a ball cutting up my next line. Hope this gives you some reassurance that you're not alone in this. Once you've gotten to that poor where all the fun is gone yet you still chase the dragon....it's time to stop.


----------



## coelophysis

"I'm only gonna do one more line."

The trick there is that the last line is a really really long line that you do in increments.


----------



## Albion

Laika said:


> "I'm only gonna do one more line."
> 
> The trick there is that the last line is a really really long line that you do in increments.



Haha shush that's not the point!


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Good grief its 2010 all over again. But without the 100% mephedrone.


----------



## Mailmonkey

never did bother with this one.

Not gonna now either.


----------



## ColtDan

been doing it almost every weekend since the amazing pre ban of 09, should of stopped when it got banned, as most of the stuff around now is utter shit and isnt even meph. would love to say i wish id never started doing meph, but to be honest, booze + mepehedrone has contributed to some of the most amazing euphoric awesome best times of my life. but at a cost. if only my self control didnt falter when on alcohol then i wouldn't be doing this stuff anymore. damn booze removes my ability to give a shit. nevermind though. kinda glad i cant get any decent stuff anymore, as the decent stuff provided some of the worst physical and emotional fucked up times of my life. 500mg on a saturday night would leave me feeling fucked for days in many ways. then stupidly once i recovered id be back on it again


----------



## Albion

You seem remarkably healthy and pepped up though Dan, all things considering. Even though you've been bashing the meph every weekend your lifestyle seems to me to be quite wholesome, and it shows.


----------



## badandwicked

brimz said:


> This was back when you bought drugs off travelling people .



Lol I remember those days. Brimz Im sure you were no stranger to the site under the suspension bridge, right next door to where the pigs keep their pets. Anything you ever wanted, any time of night or day, a one stop shop. I miss those days.


----------



## scrooloose

ColtDan - I reckon hammering the booze combined with the meph is the reason you felt wiped out for days.

I hate to say this,but 500mgs was just my starter dose for a session. It was a love/hate relationship with meph. My controlled abuse was just to order 3 grams every weekend,starting morning and carrying on until the bag was empty.Sometimes though i would 'slip' and order midweek,again starting in the morning,taking baggie to work and finishing in the evening. Even more stupidly i have ordered 5 grams on more than one occasion and could not stop until empty. The powerful psychological pull to meph was immensely strong. There was no way i would have been able to bulk order and stash. I have a reckless/addictive abnormality to certain things and meph is certainly one of them.

That euphoric rush just put me on top of the world. I admire those who have control over this drug,alas,i have none.


----------



## Allein

brimz said:


> 30 eh thats a fair few for a young lad .
> 
> When i was 21 i don't think their was 30 !!
> 
> Mind you by 16 i was very familiar with
> Magic mushrooms , LSD, MDMA ,
> Hash all sorts Gold seal , Temple Balls , Afghan , Charis to name just a few .
> Skunk weed when it was funkin rare imagine that these days
> 
> Tried Heroin Smoked much Opium , Speed of all dif qualities inc Proper Pink Paste , thats all off topof me head .
> 
> Opium was amazing wish it was more easily availible i used to be able to go to one guys caravan n get a 8th of afghan hash 20 B&H n a fat lump of Opium for £15 !!!
> 
> The Opium was just a gift .
> Back then i could get quality hash @ £65 a oz n standard Flat Press @ 40 .
> 
> This was back when you bought drugs off travelling people .



Yeah Brimz but without the cars producing all those fumes and most people living off the land it was a much healthier life back then

I have an image of you smoking a pipe whilst you wrote that one and not a glass one either


----------



## Xamkou

scrooloose said:


> That euphoric rush just put me on top of the world



amen!


----------



## ColtDan

JSPete said:


> You seem remarkably healthy and pepped up though Dan, all things considering. Even though you've been bashing the meph every weekend your lifestyle seems to me to be quite wholesome, and it shows.



cheers mate  much love to ya



scrooloose said:


> ColtDan - I reckon hammering the booze combined with the meph is the reason you felt wiped out for days.



yeah i reckon so as well,


----------



## Mailmonkey

yep if you don't hammer the booze, the meph hangover is a breeze.


----------



## scrooloose

My God, i can't believe i'd sometimes be going in to work coming up on this stuff,reminding myself that i am being very,very nice and helpful to people and trying very hard not to dance to  fucking Dana on radio two...............................8(


----------



## ColtDan

lol! can picture picture that, remember the day i went into the hairdressers on the stuff, there was a few people in there, they had the radio on and i went in sat down... feet bouncing, massive eyes, jaw going, buzzing my ass off, couldnt sit there any longer so i got up and started dancing to a song that had come and everybody was like wtf then i ran out down the road like a nutter. none of the stuff around now gets me anywhere near the stimulation like the older stuff did, felt like a fucking rocket, boundless energy


----------



## Allein

Oh dear those days at work doing Meph all day, how the fek did I get away with it and the MDPV , it had its moments especially doing a stupidly large line of Meph then going into a big meeting rushin like a steam train......it all got de-railed in the end though


----------



## Albion

Those meph days were so good, like you say atm, but they were far too crazy. Life isn't meant to be lived on mephedrone. Looking back, it made us all so fucking thick and simple. University hallways stank of the stuff, as did most of the students' wallets.

And my mate's pack of cards, oddly.


----------



## Allein

Your so right and it would make me puke like nothing else on the comedown, until I found that if I just switched over to MDPV after the Meph was gone then I wouldn't puke. This obviously lead to problems all of its own 48Hrs of Meph followed by 2-3 days of PV , what the fek was I thinking. Still was kinda fun whilst it lasted in a kinda paranoid psychosis sort of manner


----------



## *dharmabum*

atm23 said:


> Oh dear those days at work doing Meph all day, how the fek did I get away with it and the MDPV , it had its moments especially doing a stupidly large line of Meph then going into a big meeting rushin like a steam train......it all got de-railed in the end though



It always amazes me that so many people managed to get away with being at work with saucer pupils, I've no idea how the hell you all managed to get away with it!

Despite never going into work properly buzzing on the stuff I think people had suspicions just down to the residual teeth grinding/jaw ache from the previous night(s) overindulgence and the frequent nose bleeds!  (Although thinking about it I've got the feeling I did a few *small* lines to help get me to the end of the day after several nights of little sleep)


----------



## Urbain

atm23 said:


> Oh dear those days at work doing Meph all day, how the fek did I get away with it and the MDPV , it had its moments especially doing a stupidly large line of Meph then going into a big meeting rushin like a steam train......it all got de-railed in the end though



Jeez louise.

If I went into a meeting on Mephedrone, i'd be the only one talking. For at least 2 hours.


----------



## VAC

ColtDan said:


> lol! can picture picture that, remember the day i went into the hairdressers on the stuff, there was a few people in there, they had the radio on and i went in sat down... feet bouncing, massive eyes, jaw going, buzzing my ass off, couldnt sit there any longer so i got up and started dancing to a song that had come and everybody was like wtf then i ran out down the road like a nutter.



I just screamed the house down laughing - I need a haircut and am going to be powdering my nose at the weekend. Keep an eye out mate, the Mephedrone round my end has exploded in quality. I just finished Uni for the year today (was in 'til 4am) and am itching to have a celebratory half gram... Just thinking of it is making my mouth water and my palms get sweaty.


----------



## swedger77

the big problem i have is availability. I can get drone up here, but its crap, not like it used to be.........................aaaahh the glory days


----------



## bogman

are people still turning blue on the meph or was that just with the pre banned stuff.


----------



## Top Cat

bogman said:


> are people still turning blue on the meph or was that just with the pre banned stuff.


 I never heard about this from anywhere but online even when it was legal. I'm sure it happens though


----------



## Mailmonkey

same here, was that an online myth?

I've had red fingertips, or toes, or numbness in those extremities, and known a few people get similar after caning it, but never the turning blue thing...was it ever documented?


----------



## ColtDan

ive had purpley blue-ish tinged knuckles a few times, not full on blue though. that was from pre ban, the stuff around now gives me red fingertips etc, pins and needles, numbness, but nowhere near as bad. still find myself waking up with numb arms after a sesh, shitty vasoconstriction

this stuff has deffinetely done something to me though, permanent it appears, too much caffeine and my fingers tingle, knuckles go red, never used to happen before. its like ive become a lot more sensititve to bp changes now, sometimes i get mild palps, all sorts of shit, just from mild things like caffeine

apart from that i feel tip top. may not have been meph that did the proper damage tbh. consumed some dodgy shit after the ban which i thought was meph, fuck knows what half of it has been


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Mailmonkey said:


> same here, was that an online myth?



Definitely not. I've had the ol' blue knees. Not much, but occasionally.

You're blessed with good circulation. And common sense dosing.


----------



## ColtDan

you ever take anything to try and help SHM? i used to take l-arginine and things, asprin, omega 3,


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

I'm on aspirin a day Dan anyway. When I remember. But yeah, that definitely helps.


----------



## scrooloose

Cayenne pepper,potent vasodiltor. I take two teaspoons in large mug of warm water before stim binges,it doesn't dissolve so you have to keep stirring and take a swig after every stir,don't just cover the pepper with water for a down in one,you'll regret it. i've always had a red/purple tinge to my knuckles when the weathers cold,had it since i was a kid and yes i also get it with meph,though not everytime.

From what i've been hearing on the news lateley,aspirin seems to be the miracle preventative/cure for just about everything.


----------



## scrooloose

atm23 said:


> Oh dear those days at work doing Meph all day, how the fek did I get away with it and the MDPV , it had its moments especially doing a stupidly large line of Meph then going into a big meeting rushin like a steam train......it all got de-railed in the end though



Same here,just dunno how i got away with it. I built myself a snorting barricade of boxes in my 'office' where i could rack up and peep through for any intrusion,plus regular mirror checks for obvious signs. I once had a very noticable powdered nose and a bit of a white nasal run and walked over(forgetting mirror check) to a group of workmates without realising and 'posh boy' loudly states "have you been snorting something". I quickly wiped my sleeve across my nose and muttered "fucking dust gets everywhere". I sat with them to be sure i hadn't been sussed and their topic of conversation carried on as normal.

Behavioural checks had to be self monitored.Everything,no matter how irrelevant becomes immensely interesting and i had to keep reminding myself to calm it. Work meph days are the only days i can say i thouroughly enjoyed being there.


----------



## Safrolette

Mailmonkey said:


> same here, was that an online myth? ...was it ever documented?



Yes, there are some pictures on Frugs Dorum. Ops, is it ok naming it?


----------



## Safrolette

Can't believe so many people have taken it at work, I can only do it at home, with a one friend max. Couldn't handle it in a public situation, and/or outside. Far too extreme to be done away from home for me


----------



## angelsmoke

Indeed. I took it at work for months, and I still don't know if no one noticed, or if everyone knew. It's not something I'm about to ask! I have absolutely no idea how the hell I managed it. My work quality was pretty appalling - 



			
				scrooloose said:
			
		

> Everything,no matter how irrelevant becomes immensely interesting and i had to keep reminding myself to calm it.



I'd become fascinated, utterly fascinated, by things... and just spend hours at my desk accomplishing nothing. Later, when I was taking grams and grams every day, my attention span was so shot to shit I really didn't do any work, because I couldn't hold one train of thought for more than a few moments.

At the time our office was very "sit down and get on with it". I could avoid speaking to anyone or making any eye contact for weeks at a time. These days I wouldn't get away with it, not a chance in hell.


----------



## headfuck123

bogman said:


> are people still turning blue on the meph or was that just with the pre banned stuff.


 
i only really took meph when the pre ban stuff was everywhere and i still have blue knees and the back of my arms go blue sometimes.


----------



## SpecialK_

ColtDan said:


> this stuff has deffinetely done something to me though, permanent it appears, too much caffeine and my fingers tingle, knuckles go red, never used to happen before. its like ive become a lot more sensititve to bp changes now, sometimes i get mild palps, all sorts of shit, just from mild things like caffeine



Really glad I stopped by this thread and read this. Anyone had similar experiences and able to elaborate further? It's interesting how I'm extremely sensitive to caffeine and other stimulants I can bash away it. Sounds a bit of an odd connection but interesting to discuss nonetheless. Feel like I'm talking shite writing this though.


----------



## Safrolette

SpecialK_ said:


> Really glad I stopped by this thread and read this. Anyone had similar experiences and able to elaborate further? It's interesting how I'm extremely sensitive to caffeine and other stimulants I can bash away it. Sounds a bit of an odd connection but interesting to discuss nonetheless. Feel like I'm talking shite writing this though.



I don't drink coffee or tea, but I get a drone-like rush when I smoke weed. Posted this already in reply to the "Sensitive after Mephedrone?" thread started by ColtDan in the Basic Drug Discussion forum, someone replied that it's "extreme classical conditioning", whatever that means.


----------



## angelsmoke

I'm fine with coffee, which I drink by the bucketload, but it's definitely had an effect when I take other stims. I now get blue knees whenever I take any stims -- never had that before meph. I also get mild brain zaps now when I'm sick (as in flu or a bad cold -- even if I've been drug free for months).

I haven't had any meph since a few months after it was banned - but I would bet that post-ban meph would make me turn blue too.


----------



## Allein

Urbain said:


> Jeez louise.
> 
> If I went into a meeting on Mephedrone, i'd be the only one talking. For at least 2 hours.



That's probably why they didn't notice I'd be like that anyway as standard 

Nah in truth having used drugs at work quite a bit it's all about not getting on a paranoia trip that they can tell, the fekin can't and if they can its because they do drugs themselves anyhow. 

I've always had bigger than normal pupils drugs or not, I wear glasses and opticians have often mentioned it and said it just caries from person to person but I'm at the high end of the scale so all that Police malarkey with there stupid little cads is BS, I don't indulge these days but if they ever tried to prosecute me on the basis of the size of my pupils I'd have them in court, not actually heard of them trying to do so though, think its like the road side breath test, they would need a blood sample with a good high reading of something from you to prosecute I reckon.


----------



## Allein

ColtDan said:


> this stuff has deffinetely done something to me though, permanent it appears, too much caffeine and my fingers tingle, knuckles go red, never used to happen before. its like ive become a lot more sensititve to bp changes now, sometimes i get mild palps, all sorts of shit, just from mild things like caffeine



Nope Caffeine has little effect on me, I used to drink it all day everyday about 15-20  cups always with a cig. I gave it up for a bit when I gave up sugar but then got then taste back. Now I only drink it up to about 3pm, usually have at least 3 cups in the morning all with 3 spoons of instant in and nothing else and I hardly feel a thing from it.

I think I either just don't react to it or built up a permanent tolerance, I used to have an espresso machine at home a good few years back but got rid of it because was drinking way to much, which can have some undesirable effects.


----------



## NarcoTerrorist

Based on my experience with Amphetamines/Cathinones, both are definitely psychologically addictive, and I have experienced physical symptoms of withdrawal from both after long term use. The only thing that got me off of them was the psychosis that they caused. They became useless to me after a long period of time due to the psychosis. I've personally never tried Mephedrone, but I used to use Methcathinone habitually, I'm guessing it's similar in effects/addictive potential, but I cannot say for sure since I've never knowingly ingested Mephedrone. Amphetamines/Cathinones/stimulants in general, are addictive in nature. So I'd say yes. In my experience it was not the same as an opiate/opioid addiction or benzo addiction, since you feel you NEED those to function. I've felt I needed stimulants, but not to the extent I've felt I needed opiates/benzo's. In my experience running out of benzos is very serious, acute problem. Same with opiates/opioids especially Methadone. 

I think it's safe to assume Mephedrone is at least as addictive as Dextroamphetamine.


----------



## Menty

angelsmoke where about in the UK do you live?, im just curious

I'm still doing meph on the weekends, i had 3 grams in 48 hours on friday and saturday , and i just had my last line like 6 hours ago... i still cant get to sleep, its 3:21, and i need to be up for 7:00 

I need to stop this aswell before it gets out of hand... so im trying to stay out of town so i dont buy any more, i live like 7 miles away from town so thats good

And congratz on your recovery... i just joined this forum... and i read all this thread, cant believe this was started in 2009 lol... seems like agesssss ago


----------



## VAC

Menty said:


> angelsmoke where about in the UK do you live?, im just curious
> 
> I'm still doing meph on the weekends, i had 3 grams in 48 hours on friday and saturday , and i just had my last line like 6 hours ago... i still cant get to sleep, its 3:21, and i need to be up for 7:00
> 
> I need to stop this aswell before it gets out of hand... so im trying to stay out of town so i dont buy any more, i live like 7 miles away from town so thats good
> 
> And congratz on your recovery... i just joined this forum... and i read all this thread, cant believe this was started in 2009 lol... seems like agesssss ago



I've been doing meph all night. I can't cum on it and it's making the girl a little self conscious. Going to rock a fat line and have a wank.

I'd like to say I'm not addicted, but once one line is up there... my will power turns into a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## headfuck123

i ended up taking meph after not touching it for 2 years.  split a gram with a mate as it was an easy option at this after party. bad idea like as i had already been on pills and then benzos so i didnt get that good meph rush. 2 weeks later and my hands/knees are still red and going flakey. Im ragen about taking this dirty shite again!


----------



## FlippingTop

flakey?

Do you take a vasodilator / some warm baths  to try and sort your shit out?


----------



## headfuck123

if nos counts as a vasodilator then yeah but that was only once. i might try the hot bath thing, cheers!


----------



## Menty

My blood circulation doesnt seem to have gotten worse... but my finger tips are a little purple, and I can ALWAYS feel my heartbeat... its soo annoying.. i cant sit still because i hate feeling my heart beating

I always say im not doing any this weekend... but then when it gets to it im like... 1 gram wont hurt :/

The peak is like 3-4 minutes long... and im high for around 35 mins that from like 300mg on my first hit, last night i had like 200mg bomb, then a line straigh o way... then waited 5 mins and had another line... its stupid that ive started drugs :/

Im really gonna do my best and quit


----------



## RichJames

Posting in this thread as it seems more active. 


Looking for someone very knowledgable on mephadrone to give me some answers. Iv been doing a lot of research and I know a low of people doin mephadrone very regularly and high doses because their tolerance has increased dramatically? 

I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure the stretchier of stating doses are so please read my wall of text. 
I also took mephadrone, the first time I had 2 'keys' (obviously I understand key is not accurate measurement) and had a very storm urge to redose, I then did 5 quite large keys as my re dose. That night I think I did at least 2g. 

I suffered from severe depression anxiety for weeks after... Even more unfelt scitsophrenia and bi polar behaviours. Severely!! My depression hit so bad that I nearly killed myself one night  I also had trouble breathing and sleeping. And my heart stuttered, I also felt drained of energy and thought I turned diabetic as my blood sue level felt low all the time. 

I then wanted to stop taking it but carried on with a night I had just 3 keys (this was weeks after my first binge and when I was first depressed)

The next 2 times after that was when I started to become very!! Noticable of
My mind set and way of thinking. Very paranoid, angry, depressed and my brain control is weak. I can't control thoughts and 80% of the time these thoughts were negative. Actual voices in my head telling me things that were very negative and were either false or didn't really matter, like instead of my conscience talking to my brain. The other way round. My thoughts overpowering my conscience to very negative and dark thoughts, effecting obviously my real life. 
The dosage the third time was maybe at least 1g and 4th <1g. 
The 3rd an 4th dosages were a few weeks apart but after tha 4th dose is when all the negative side effects really kicked in!!! 

I was craving some so bad even tho I knew it was fucking me up, my 5th dose was just 2 keys. 

This is when my head 'popped' and all the side effects were at their worst. This is when I nearly committed suicide. 

I think I realise now my dosage was far too strong to start with especially but this is because of the new group of friends I did it with who have been taking it for months, these high dosage binges where at a club then again to a house after party continuing into early and sometimes mid hours of the next day! 

A lot of this group of friends really seem addicted to it but none seem to be getting same sever side effects just generic 'depression' but this is what worries me as they are acting like they are addicted to MXE (Iv been doing research on that too and it's identicly) one friend especially who can't seem to function through the week and has been found to take it every day some weeks and thinks its perfectly find and not addicted. While becoming VERY selfish and wierd, this person changes as a person after reaching a certain dose and just talks and acts joberish) not like the effects of cocaine like most get at these type of binges. Like craziness!

I feel I have only just recovered from my severe side effects whereby dosages have elapsed over a period of over 6 months! 

I also feel like the negative side effects have came at a point in my life were I was very stressed, wether mephadrone was the cause of this I don't know but I assume it was. 
I also am worried for my friends is there any way of helping them. And us this drug remotely 'safe' if dosed correctly? Is it just simply too high dosage and this drug is fine or is this drugged considered very dangerous as I feel it is

Could anyone give any feedback or link me as I feel I have done sufficient searching but uncle to fully recurve answers. 

I have a party on Saturday and this shit is do addictive I feel like doing it even tho Iv only just recovered from what I can only describe as living on a dark cloud for months.


----------



## knock

more active than what?
tl;dr!

OK if I'm honest I am going to read it but for fuck sake!

OK mate hang on in there! I will try and help you in what little way I can 

First I need a piss.


----------



## knock

I'll tell you what I think.



> Even more unfelt scitsophrenia and bi polar behaviours. Severely!! My depression hit so bad that I nearly killed myself one night



This makes me think you are really unwell and should not be doing mephedrone. Seriously. Mephedrone is a very powerful drug. If you have schizophrenia, depression or bi-polar disorder, it won't help you. It will just throw your brain chemistry into chaos. It makes me think you need care and love .

If you are getting treatment for one of these conditions, mephedrone will interact badly with the medicine they give you. Please stop taking mephedrone. But I'm sure you know this already 

You need to get away from drugs for a while, is there anywhere you can go that is safe?

You need to look after yourself as first priority. Stop taking the drugs, find somewhere you can be that is relaxed and where you can stand back from things for a while.


----------



## ColtDan

yeah you have to stop taking it

Meph makes me depressed, anxious, fucked up for awhile after. emotionally and physically fucked. was doing it every weekend for years, spent those years in a cycle of amazing highs and dark lows. stuck in a bad cycle. alcohol triggered meph cravings so badly, plus everybody i party with does it. havent touched it for ages now, i can be drunk spending time around people doing it and not want to do it anymore. serious will power and self control. and feel much stable, depression and anxiety have gone, life is much better


----------



## scrooloose

After meph binges i would feel kind of 'empty',a little low and full of self disgust due to my consumption. All nighters on work nights the following day were a bit of a shitter,unless i had a bit left over.

Sorry,yeah hope things work out and take in what Knock says,talks a lot of sense,sometimes


----------



## Si Dread

So the law change hasnt made much difference to the amount of people suffering from compulsive use of Meph then? No surprise there! If anything, I wouldnt be surprised if the dangers of Meph use have increased since the governement banned it.

I didn't get particularly deep into Meph prior to it's ban but I had problems using regularly & not eating properly & I suffered some nasty depression & anxiety. It all eases once you discontinue use, but the more you've been doing, the longer it takes to rebalance. I've had mini-binges that have taken a few weeks to recover from, & even if I'm not binging, the stuff seems to affect my mood balance for a few days, at least.

I recomend anyone who's using Meph regularly to try to ease up & quit altogether asap. Meph doesnt strike me as an easy drug to taper off, so I'd advise cold turkey. Try to eat & excersice well & don't con yourself into anoither sesh just coz you feel better, a small does could easilly set you right back. Give it at least a few months before trying it again & try to use as little as possible. People ten to do big lines of Meph! You don't need to do huge lines if you've had a break! Bump up little hits until you feel it!

Finally, I'd like to offer my support to anyone who needs it. Feel free to PM me with anything relating to drug use, especially psychological issues with such & I'll offer any advice I might have. Don't give up if my inbox is full & be patient if I take a little time to reply, sometimes I need to think it through. Meantime, my best wishes go to anyone battling Meph or suffering any kind of drug related psychological issues! You are not alone!


----------



## knock

Si Ingwe said:


> People tend to do big lines of Meph! You don't need to do huge lines if you've had a break! Bump up little hits until you feel it!




truth, you can feel 50mg.


----------



## RichJames

I don't know it I wasn't clear (I wrote my post at half 3 in the morning. If it didn't do it then I probably wouldn't) or maybe you misunderstood. But I'm not scitso or bi polar, I just felt I was after meph on my comedowns / weeks after. Il try and explain as best as I could.

My first dosage obviously I did WAYY too much, especially for my first time and bought more from a club (deffonitely poor quality) so this put me in a bad state to start with. Back to the mental illness tho... At the times I feel like I was scitso or mentally unstable, I felt fine. I sort of enjoyed being in a depressed state and got enjoyment out of self pitty etc. It took me a lot of focus and mental power to break this even the slightest... An when I did I was aware my head was most definitely fucked!! This is the hardest part I went through, keeping my head straight. I'm still struggling but I can manage now.

I get these thoughts of depression and negativity, paranoia and anxiety which makes me worry in my head (which obviously I can not fix) so worrying makes it worse. But Iv learned I just need to Fucus! Just disregard any thoughts that pop up and not think about it, easier said than done I know but Iv got a good grasp now. But in some research I found out that constant thoughts stick, especially scitsophrenia. The more a brain thinks like this the longer it sticks and harder to break So even when not taking meph, or anythin. I was still fucked! My brain thinking pattern changed for sure!

To be honest past 2 days is the only time I feel I have recorded, over 6 months people!!! And I am an intelligent person, I'm not some lame dull minded person.

I still feel I haven't fully recovered as any negative thought I get I dismiss, which I see in the near future could be a problem as some of these thoughts might actually need addressing as they could be true! But for the time being I'm sticking to just ignoring them for now, at least till I'm confident I can control my mind 100% again.

But i don't think I need help now to be honest. I feel Iv dealt with it the best way and going to any doctor will make things worse as its hard to explain and he will most likely prescribe me something I won't need. Best thing is just purely mental discipline.

Although I have been goin through this, I actually feel better than I have done my entire life! Not sure if this is because of the dark void Iv been living in but I believe my newly found mental discipline is going to help me a lot in the future.

Again, not sure if meph is the worst drug ever... Or that my come downs from silly binges came at the wrong time during a very stressful stage of my life. Im still convinced the stress was made up due to the mephadrone tho. 

Also my worry is my friends, most of them take a lot binging multiple times a week and I feel they are not aware what is to come to them as they feel great WHILE they are still taking it. (blocks certain parts of the brain Iv found due to some research. Identicle to megalomania symptoms and I think meph is aDissociative, as Iv tried talking to some of these people and they dismiss what I say and say its good... They actually think its some new wonder drug!!!

My main concern is a very close friend who doesn't like taking drugs as he is very 'safe' but has only took mephadrone because he feels he has good control when on it. I feel he should stop takin meph and some real drugs like MDMA and ket if he wants to take drugs as meph to me sounds like death powder! but I don't think I am going to convince this person to stop taking meph as he doesnt want to take any other drugs as he is doesn't feel safe. Which is fair enough but I feel he is ruining a wonderful experience doing the wrong drug!

Is there a 'safe' dosage to do I can recommend.

I don't know if I just have bad reactions to this drug or took too much or it is death powder. But I feel I was at a very bad state of addiction but have recovered.. Being the worst time of my life.

Again I apologise for the tl;dr


----------



## Safrolette

RichJames said:


> ... But I feel I was at a very bad state of addiction but have recovered...



Thumbs up for that mate :D


----------



## knock

RichJames,

Sorry if you feel people haven't understood you. Your English is very good but sometimes it's not clear exactly what you're saying, without reading very carefully. When I replied to you before, I was quite tired 

It seems like you have been through a hard time with mephedrone, and you are worried about your friends. You obviously care about them! I am worried about you, though, because the symptoms you describe are quite severe and you seem to be creating the illusion that you are OK now, that you've recovered, but I wonder if that's really true. I don't think you can help your friends until you help yourself.

Anyway, you seem to be asking if there is a safe dosage for mephedrone, to avoid the symptoms you got yourself. No-one really knows how safe it is because it's only been used for a few years, but I believe most people who have used mephedrone moderately are OK so far, and many people who use it to excess are OK too. But there are many people who have had problems with it, just like you have. And there _may_ be long-term risks which we won't know about for years.

When I say "you" below, I don't really mean *you*, I mean anyone, your friends, me, whoever.

Taken in moderation, it's probably *not* death powder. If you use it to excess, you increase the risk of harming your health. But this is true for pretty much any drug.

No-one can tell you a safe dose, but there are practices which allow you and your friends to reduce the risks of using any drug.

Start off with small doses - say 50mg. Work your way up to doses which are comfortable for you. Try and decide how much you'll do before you start a session, and stick to that.

Be aware of your use pattern. If your use is interfering with other aspects of your life, slow down. Stop using for a while and take a look at your priorities.

Take breaks between sessions - at least a few days, preferably weeks. Eat healthily and drink water.

I don't know if this is any use to you, I hope it is! Basically, you and your friends need to try and make sure you are finding a balance between drug use and the rest of your lives, and when you use drugs, you need to be aware of the risks and take steps to minimise them.


----------



## Treacle

I'd say leave a lot more than a few days between 'sessions', if a session is an all-nighter. It's apparently cardio-toxic, so it should be treated like strong cocaine - a now and then drug. Are the people taking mephedrone really enjoying it more than MDMA, and amphetamines? I, personally, can't see how. That is just me, but the proper illegals just seem so much better, and safer. People having half a G of meph, and complaining of heart/chest pain - the amount of times I've had over a G of MDMA, with speed, and never had any weird heart problems (other than palpitations, which are quite common). I just don't see a need for the shit, now MDMA is back. Do you take MDMA, RichJames?


----------



## knock

Treacle said:


> It's apparently cardio-toxic



It always felt like that for me but I didn't realise there was any firm evidence. Has someone told Mailmonkey?


----------



## Mailmonkey

knockando said:


> It always felt like that for me but I didn't realise there was any firm evidence. Has someone told Mailmonkey?



lALAL-LALALALA-LAAAA I CAN'T HEAR YOU! 

I *doubt* its much more, probably less cardio-toxic than coke, or speed, both of which i used to take daily.

Meph use, twice a week, yeah, I'm sure its not great for my heart, but no stim is....my heart is very fit for my age, varies from 48-60bpm resting, I know a lot of far unhealthier fuckers need warning off it.

Someone had best tell me to stop drinking coffeee, smoking fags, and drinking every evening too


----------



## RichJames

knockando said:


> RichJames,
> 
> Sorry if you feel people haven't understood you. Your English is very good but sometimes it's not clear exactly what you're saying, without reading very carefully. When I replied to you before, I was quite tired
> 
> It seems like you have been through a hard time with mephedrone, and you are worried about your friends. You obviously care about them! I am worried about you, though, because the symptoms you describe are quite severe and you seem to be creating the illusion that you are OK now, that you've recovered, but I wonder if that's really true. I don't think you can help your friends until you help yourself.
> 
> Anyway, you seem to be asking if there is a safe dosage for mephedrone, to avoid the symptoms you got yourself. No-one really knows how safe it is because it's only been used for a few years, but I believe most people who have used mephedrone moderately are OK so far, and many people who use it to excess are OK too. But there are many people who have had problems with it, just like you have. And there _may_ be long-term risks which we won't know about for years.
> 
> When I say "you" below, I don't really mean *you*, I mean anyone, your friends, me, whoever.
> 
> Taken in moderation, it's probably *not* death powder. If you use it to excess, you increase the risk of harming your health. But this is true for pretty much any drug.
> 
> No-one can tell you a safe dose, but there are practices which allow you and your friends to reduce the risks of using any drug.
> 
> Start off with small doses - say 50mg. Work your way up to doses which are comfortable for you. Try and decide how much you'll do before you start a session, and stick to that.
> 
> Be aware of your use pattern. If your use is interfering with other aspects of your life, slow down. Stop using for a while and take a look at your priorities.
> 
> Take breaks between sessions - at least a few days, preferably weeks. Eat healthily and drink water.
> 
> I don't know if this is any use to you, I hope it is! Basically, you and your friends need to try and make sure you are finding a balance between drug use and the rest of your lives, and when you use drugs, you need to be aware of the risks and take steps to minimise them.



Yes sorry i was posting on my iPhone as iv been quite busy (now my life is back) so everything was posted without being re-read. Anyway, im going to go in quite a lot of detail:

I feel I definitely have recovered from my depression, Mentally though im not 100% as i still get some anxiousness and negative thoughts pop in my head but i find it easy to get rid of these now. I just dismiss them, I feel i have strong mental control over my thoughts now, like i said my conscience is back telling me what is right and wrong again! But i have recorved as i am working again ( i was on edge of getting sacked from my work due to my inefficiency in work, when i was having my day-dreams and not focusing on anything but my thoughts. obviously even work noticed this) but i have been getting praised in work due to my hard work and i am very motivated to start a business that i have recently thought of. Also i used to be very passionate about my fitness and working out, where my motivation drastically got reduced to work out and it felt like a chore instead of a pleasure like it used to be for me, but its back! I love working out again and i actually have been getting up early (5:30-7:00) to work on my fitness/work out again... i was lieing in bed untill at least 12:00-16:00 sometimes when i was on my 6-month comedown. So yea, i actually feel better than ever...seriously! 

Yeah well i did research into the compound density etc and the reason its so bad i think is because you get a tolerance to the drug so easy (after each dose) so you are more likely to up the dose or take more frequently, but because of the density the 'euphoria' is only absorbed into the blood vessels on a small amount which means the cardio-toxic qualities are in excessive amount. This most certainly was true when i was taking it. During the end of binges and nights i didnt get any euphoria just the feeling like cocaine, then anxiousness, skipped heart beats and severe twitching at one point. (A LOT worse than cocaine by the way) Also i had ALOT of sleeping problems, days and weeks after. Night terrors, sleep paralysis and paranoia, especially on these nights of binges.
I actually feel like iv been slightly depressed all my life, and now, nothing. I just dont care about things that used to stress me out. I used to be very self-conscience and now i just dont let it bother me, maybe being at the lowest mental strength has given me an opportunity to maximise it? Which iv took!

Thats the thing also about the 'balance' this close friend and a few others do only take it one night/binge then break for a few weeks, while others take a lot through the week. But both groups of people do carry on with their lives, that is one factor that contributed to my depression, i was stressed at the time and lazy. Not doing much with my life.

Now though, another group is the group of people that take it much more than the one above, and deny anyone saying it is bad and are convinced it is actually good for them... they are not experiencing any depression in my opinion because they are still taking excess amounts. One of these has mental illness and addiction in his family :/

I have recommended lowering the dosage to my close friend as he hasnt took it for a while, i said to fight the urge to re dose until he has came down from the euphoria because of the tolorence, this will make his night better i think too!

As of me though, im NEVER taking it again.



Treacle said:


> I'd say leave a lot more than a few days between 'sessions', if a session is an all-nighter. It's apparently cardio-toxic, so it should be treated like strong cocaine - a now and then drug. Are the people taking mephedrone really enjoying it more than MDMA, and amphetamines? I, personally, can't see how. That is just me, but the proper illegals just seem so much better, and safer. People having half a G of meph, and complaining of heart/chest pain - the amount of times I've had over a G of MDMA, with speed, and never had any weird heart problems (other than palpitations, which are quite common). I just don't see a need for the shit, now MDMA is back. Do you take MDMA, RichJames?


Yeah i noticed when my friend was treating it like cocaine he was quite fine...but i still think the effects are much worse than cocaine and the long-term side effects to be very bad from my experience. 

Yeah exactly my point to my friend not taking any 'proper illegals', they are so much better and less side effects!

Yes I do take MDMA, i get a small normal comedown off this nothing as bad as meph. I prefer MDMA too, and ket. Which actually brings me to a point i think will be quite useful. This weekend i have 2 nights i am going to be taking drugs, saturday im going to do ket. Sunday MDMA. I shall keep you informed of my mental health and addiction afterwards, im convinced i will be fine but it could also prove that while trying to quit / have quit meph addiction that taking MDMA or ket is fine! I guess im the Guinea pig  (im also taking piracetam after my ket night, which from my research helps with recovery from ket, and i will re dose before my MDMA night which make it better and more memoriable! Sounds to me a like a perfect weekend :D i might also continue to take for another 2 days to help with any comedown as my research also suggests it helps with)

Im actually thinking of writing a report on my experience with meph and i can write one also for this weekend of after recovering from a meph addiction so people know if its recommended or not.

Also due to more research i think my mental illness from meph was caused by an inbalence in dopamine. Which what meph does, increases dopamine while mdma doesnt. Which is linked to schizophrenia. Just like i have been sayiung....


----------



## RichJames

Mailmonkey said:


> lALAL-LALALALA-LAAAA I CAN'T HEAR YOU!
> 
> I *doubt* its much more, probably less cardio-toxic than coke, or speed, both of which i used to take daily.
> 
> Meph use, twice a week, yeah, I'm sure its not great for my heart, but no stim is....my heart is very fit for my age, varies from 48-60bpm resting, I know a lot of far unhealthier fuckers need warning off it.
> 
> Someone had best tell me to stop drinking coffeee, smoking fags, and drinking every evening too



Due to my experience, i think it is a lot more cardio-toxic than coke. Iv done a lot of heavy coke binges and nothing compares to a heavy meph binge.


----------



## Mailmonkey

RichJames said:


> Due to my experience, i think it is a lot more cardio-toxic than coke. Iv done a lot of heavy coke binges and nothing compares to a heavy meph binge.



You did take quite big doses, but you did it 5 times? (sorry, I may have misunderstood your post)

I promise I have taken more meph than you, and I have no noticeable negative effects.

Coke gives me far worse vasoconstriction than meph, where I only notice vasoconstriction after a heavy night, or a couple of consecutive night's meph use. Coke gives me noticeable vasoconstriction from the first line, which is one of the reasons I prefer meph these days.

I don't *know* anything about the cardiotoxicity of either coke or meph, but subjectively, to me, coke feels worse on the heart, To you, meph feels worse.

Also your psychological symptoms might not be _caused_ by your (fairly moderate) meph use.


----------



## trammies

Mailmonkey said:


> Also your psychological symptoms might not be _caused_ by your (fairly moderate) meph use.



This is probably true. Most mental illnesses aren't caused by infrequent drug use, but are in fact just triggered. The problems you faced were possibly going to happen, whether you did mephedrone or not. If you were taking mephedrone almost constantly, like you say that particular group do so, then it would be much more likely to be a straight *cause* of the problem.

But aside from pedantry- Glad to hear you're doing alright! Always good to hear someone kicking their problems in the face! 

You said about doing Ketamine and MDMA some weekend (this weekend)? You said about doing the Ket before the MDMA, but I'd recommend looking into Ket's supposed trick of alleviating/weakening comedown symptoms, from MDMA. Personally, I cannot vouch for this, as I have not tried it myself, and I can't even say that it's something I haven't misread and made up, aha. But it'd probably be no harm to take a look! (I may do so myself tomorrow afternoon, if I remember).


----------



## Xamkou

Treacle said:


> Are the people taking mephedrone really enjoying it more than MDMA, and amphetamines? I, personally, can't see how. That is just me, but the proper illegals just seem so much better, and safer.



Have you actually ever had high quality Mephedrone before?

And to refer to it as not being a 'proper illegal' is a weird view...


----------



## knock

Xamkou said:


> And to refer to it as not being a 'proper illegal' is a weird view...




Yep, Levomoramide is Class A but is hardly sought after.


----------



## ColtDan

Xamkou said:


> Have you actually ever had high quality Mephedrone before?
> 
> And to refer to it as not being a 'proper illegal' is a weird view...



This


----------

